# Too Rolling Stoned Coffee Shop



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 28, 2013)

Just a place to drop by and do your thang. Hit the vape, smoke a joint, have some coffee, sit a spell and converse. Play a tune you are listening to or latest band you think is groovy. Tell me about your day/evening/night. I find as I've grown ancient that your friends sort of fade away/die off and I find myself just wishing for conversation. Mundane as that sounds. 

Pull up a chair, take a hit. Relax at the 2RS Coffee Shop. 

All I ask is no drama, no juvenile are you circumcised/when you did you lose your virginity/high school dumb shit. I am pretty no nonsense but very friendly when you get to know me. I don't bite.... HARD anyway...  

Annie can vouch for me that thus far I am a quite harmless music loving old hippie 

I will start off. Today sucks. Been arguing with my husband. I've been married a little over a year and fucking hate it. The end.

Next.....



I am playing this video again just cause I want to stress the point that every word she sings here, is saying exactly what is in my heart today.

Now for more caramel ice.... and Susan on repeat dammit. I have a mid term tomorrow and can't study for shit. Just fucking off at this point. 

[video=youtube;YWezyb9ijNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWezyb9ijNk[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Jul 28, 2013)

Firstly, let me say nice to meet you! And thanks for inviting me to your humble shop. 
Secondly, I hope tomorrow doesn't suck as much for you. 
Lastly, I feel this song belongs in here. 

[video=youtube;4_z-dDwaxCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_z-dDwaxCM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice to meet you Neo! I fell in love with coffee shops when I went to Amsterdam a few years ago and it was my favorite place to visit. Smoke a joint, talk with friends about shit that matters, have some good coffee and listen to the best tunes! I miss Amsterdam so much I hope I can afford to go once more for another birthday!

Thanks for the welcome to the freak show here we go NEO ......  


By the way, the reason for my name, and the name of this coffee shop is because of this song: 

[video=youtube;GPKnpp5sQdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPKnpp5sQdA[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Jul 28, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Nice to meet you Neo! I fell in love with coffee shops when I went to Amsterdam a few years ago and it was my favorite place to visit. Smoke a joint, talk with friends about shit that matters, have some good coffee and listen to the best tunes! I miss Amsterdam so much I hope I can afford to go once more for another birthday!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome to the freak show here we go NEO ......
> 
> ...


I like your concept 2rs. I hope you don't mind if I call you that. I've never been to Amsterdam and like most people here, would relish the opportunity to go. Currently planning a trip to China this January so my wife's family can meet our daughter for the first time. So Amsterdam's going to have to wait. 

I thought the Keller song fit with the mood in here. 

I like your namesake song. My screen name is from a song too.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 28, 2013)

Just thought id stop in here and say hi  pass along some heady vibes to you fine folks !!! Good afternoon/early evening everyone.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 28, 2013)

Highhhhhhhhhhhh Hempy. 

I've been saving this enormous bud of caramel ice tucked away in a jar in the corner of the closet and I busted that bad boy out and its got me high as a Georgia pine! 

Just me and BB King wailing the blues...

[video=youtube;5HzqoNZMlNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HzqoNZMlNo[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 28, 2013)

I like it in here, the seating, snacks, comfy atmosphere.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 28, 2013)

Gotta love those rainy day jars! I always try to keep a few around but im a heavy toker and generous with friends so sometimes it comes down to the wire. The ganja gods and goddesses have treated me well over the years for the most part though both at the homestead and during my travels.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 28, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> snip
> 
> I am playing this video again just cause I want to stress the point that every word she sings here, is saying exactly what is in my heart today.
> 
> snip


[video=youtube;Hc9sQoxPxAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc9sQoxPxAg[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2013)

BTOG thanks cn and the blues 

[video=youtube;FMYz5SteBBY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMYz5SteBBY[/video]

Now off to the gym, enjoy the rest of the day


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 28, 2013)

Wish ya'll had some of this chronic ass caramel ice - I am seriously proud of it. Welcome one and all...please distract me and tell me how your day was or whats up. 

I'm working on being comfortably numb....

[video=youtube;vkzv-wzPRS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkzv-wzPRS8[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 28, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> I'm working on being comfortably numb....


When I got bonded out me and the homies where slammin tequila shots. We toasted to freedom atleast 10 times. Did the trick. Still sometimes feels like a bad dream because it happened so long ago. Here soon im going to have to face the music. I have a jury trial that's supposed to start in around 2 months so hempy might not be around for alittle while.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 28, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> When I got bonded out me and the homies where slammin tequila shots. We toasted to freedom atleast 10 times. Did the trick. Still sometimes feels like a bad dream because it happened so long ago. Here soon im going to have to face the music. I have a jury trial that's supposed to start in around 2 months so hempy might not be around for alittle while.


oh shit not good, not good at all... someone close to me did something stupid recently and I've been giving them the ability of a having a second chance. They started a new job this week, goin to be able to pay fines and such and hoping for a diversion since its a first offense. Troublesome thing those law peoples....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 28, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> [video=youtube;Hc9sQoxPxAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc9sQoxPxAg[/video]


Never heard this song but sho do love it now... thank ye kindly Papy


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 28, 2013)

All my charges are  related. Originally caught 3 felonies but got it knocked down to 2 by the time I was arraigned. Waiting is the worst part. This is my first time getting into trouble so this is all new to me. I was just offered last week a plea that would give me a deferred judgment and upon completion of probation a clean record. Might take it considering Class D felonies carry a sentencing range of 1-5 years in prison each.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey man hows it goin?Droppin by to say hi! AM plenty baked atm ,beerin it up to.This song is what im feeling right now!

[video=youtube;ISmgOrhELXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 28, 2013)

So sorry to read this, makes my probs seem much less intense and more like I feel like a whiney ass when people have it so much worse than I. I wish you the very best of luck. I will cross my fingers and hope for the best for you.

I am sitting on the screened porch listening to birds singing, so stoned you could blindfold me with speaker wire.... 

I am finding that peace of mind is one of the most valuable assets one could have.... I've got to somehow center myself and feel peaceful again. 

In the meantime I am staring down this crappy woodpecker who is killing my damned tree. It's gonna have to be done away with soon. 

And here's some Al Green cause he just always makes me feel better hearing him...

[video=youtube;yhhDOPPfAyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhhDOPPfAyM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 28, 2013)

I decided to have a teeny little cocktail. I go inside off the porch to the fridge and I keep hearing this crispy little sound. I look all around me wondering where its coming from. I stroll to the fridge to get a wee cocktail. Just a harmless smirnoff pineapple ice or two to take the edge off the day. I keep hearing the sound. It only makes a sound when I move. I look down and discover a rolling paper stuck to my foot. 

I took that as a sign to roll another caramel ice joint off this giganto bud. I am slowly sliding into shitfacedom. I like it here. yes... yes I do.

[video=youtube;yjVVXWoyJGg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjVVXWoyJGg[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 28, 2013)

Just finished jarring/tupperware my grow that was plagued with elec. problems, about one tupperware container short. I'm just glad I'm not seeing any seeds. lol

Note: was forced to empty last of durban poison and kandy kush to make room, it been a while since I smoked any. cough, cough.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;gkPCmIxv-3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkPCmIxv-3k[/video]
1935, a black woman, strong and expressive. Recording singing about titties, making a dead man cum and fucking.


----------



## slowbus (Jul 28, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Just a place to drop by and do your thang. Hit the vape, smoke a joint, have some coffee, sit a spell and converse. Play a tune you are listening to or latest band you think is groovy. Tell me about your day/evening/night. I find as I've grown ancient that your friends sort of fade away/die off and I find myself just wishing for conversation. Mundane as that sounds.
> 
> Pull up a chair, take a hit. Relax at the 2RS Coffee Shop.
> 
> ...




well hello,I don't believe we've met.I gotta say you got my interest with hating marriage and being an old hippie.Wanna bang?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 29, 2013)

LOL Slowbus I just woke up too early and this made me laugh. Thanks. 

Gonna try to sleep a little longer before I have to be up. Hope you all have a great day


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> I decided to have a teeny little cocktail. I go inside off the porch to the fridge and I keep hearing this crispy little sound. I look all around me wondering where its coming from. I stroll to the fridge to get a wee cocktail. Just a harmless smirnoff pineapple ice or two to take the edge off the day. I keep hearing the sound. It only makes a sound when I move. I look down and discover a rolling paper stuck to my foot.
> 
> I took that as a sign to roll another caramel ice joint off this giganto bud. I am slowly sliding into shitfacedom. I like it here. yes... yes I do.


I certainly agree the best way to get unembarrassed is to attempt to do something worse. Sort of putting one's behavior into perspective. I was trying to decide what to do today because I was told, in no uncertain terms, there will be no exercising. 

So I've been sort of perusing RIU and it's relatively dead on a Monday AM. So I'm thinking I may have to roll joints. I HATE rolling, really I do. So I put it off until I HAVE to. Anyway yeah that's what I'm going to do for awhile.

Or maybe I'll go look at bongs. Yeah! That's it bongs.... Well there I feel much better now. For a moment I thought I was going to be productive LOL!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 30, 2013)

Morning friends, I am off to get ready for classes. All I can say is I am glad the mid term is a practice test and doesn't count!! Real test is Friday and if I fail it well I just have to take it again til I pass it. Its hard but I will somehow get thru it.

Have a beautiful day everyone!! Smoke one for me - I am off to cram more words and numbers into my blonde head!! 

Peace


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 30, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Just thought id stop in here and say hi  pass along some heady vibes to you fine folks !!! Good afternoon/early evening everyone.


thanks for the pass bud  I'll take a bigger hit next time around for it.. 

I'm gonna like this thread  

@ hempy.. dude, sorry you got busted for pot problems.. that's always some bullshit that pisses me right the fuck off "Penalties against drug use should not be more damaging to an individual than the use of the drug itself.

@ 2rolling.. lol.. sorry for all the likes and rep.. get used to it.. your coffee shop is pretty cool


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 30, 2013)

Good idea 2rollingstoned..I'm ready! . Gotta drink decaf though until I'm fully medicated. I just can not get a decent buzz if I drink coffee before cannabis.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> Good idea 2rollingstoned..I'm ready! . Gotta drink decaf though until I'm fully medicated. I just can not get a decent buzz if I drink coffee before cannabis.


Really? Hmmmmm now I need to spark up and test this hypothesis  but I drank my coffee really fast because I was behind the power curve and I need to get my holy shit that caffeine has me buzzing! .... errrrrr never mind.....

[video=youtube;bq40E0E1kAE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq40E0E1kAE[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 30, 2013)

here, lemme just put a quarter in the jukebox while I get another cup
[video=youtube;CFsbAuX9P4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFsbAuX9P4w&list=PL982613FEC2E612B9[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok today was a shit storm of math formulas. I mistakenly thought that we would be taught these the rest of the week but to my shock and horror today is the only day. I am just going to confess I am complete math idiot. Not just a half math idiot... a COMPLETE math idiot. I can barely do basic math and have to have a calculator to do that. I cannot add any figures in my head at all. I failed 9 years of math in school before I no longer had to take it. They passed me on every year of school because I did so well in other subjects. I am taking a two week real estate class. I cannot cope with all these incredibly difficult tricky math problems. The final I take on Friday is going to have 14 math problems. I am going into a final exam knowing I may not be able to work one of them. I cannot seem to remember the math formulas. There are quite a few and I am the type of person I cannot work just one math problem, be shown on the board how it was worked then move on to another math problem with a different formula. I need to do about 15 of the math problems for the first example before I can understand it and move on to problem 2 to another formula to remember if that makes sense. I finally just stopped attempting to do the math problems on the quiz and just sat waiting for them to be explained and still couldnt work one right now if my life depended on it. I found that even if I understood how to work the first math problem, that I would forget how to by the time I reached test problem number 5 because I just had to learn 4 other formulas after that. I end up not comprehending any of it. I cannot cram all these ways to do math in my brain in a day. Tomorrow we move onto real estate law and I can't begin to do the math. Any of it. I feel like a failure and feeling stupid is about the worst thing I can feel. It works on my brain and I just sit around beating myself up. I have cried driving home from school two days already because the reality is I can't do this stuff. I cannot do this in a few days and get the gist of it when I am riding on the math slow bus. I feel like shit. I hate to fail anything, and I am going to continue to go to class the rest of the week but if I fail my final on Friday I really think I need to figure out something else to do. 

I have too much stress and I am not dealing well with it. 

:::slinks off the corner with my snot rag in hand and a joint in the other:::::

oh and here are a few problems for examples to show you, this isn't just trying to add some numbers... its a shit storm of stuff that I just start to zone out after reading half of it. I have the answers if anyone cares to try them. I am just too old to learn apparently. 

Thanks for reading. I am just having a really bad math day. Time for a joint. Less crying more toking.

here's a few example problems and I have 50 of these to work tonite. 

1. A rectangular tract of vacant land measures 363 feet by 1200 feet and is going to be developed into a subdivision. Assume 20% of the land must be reserved for streets. How many half acre lots can be developed in this subdivision?

2.Property Manager Q is to collect $12,000 in rent for the month of August from an apartment building being managed by her company. The apartment building's August operating expenses are $6,995 and one tenant did not pay rent of $825. How much commission will the property manager earn if she is charging the apartment owner an 8% management fee?

3. A tenant in a small shopping center pays rent of $5,000 per month plus 10% of all gross sales above $70,000 in any month. This month, the tenant paid $7200 in rent. Using this information calculate the tenants gross monthly sales?

[video=youtube;Cjv1z0JYxy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjv1z0JYxy0[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm the same way, sometimes it seems the desire is greater then the ability and then with age.....

But you have the answer, too much stress! Relax, take a deep breath, (easy for me to say, I just medicated) and just be.

Can you take the course again? being better prepared. 

Stress is a killer and will make you ugly. (thats my excuse)


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 30, 2013)

I've just taken a break from everything for a bit. I am cramming too much stuff into my head and its just starting to go thru one ear and out the other and nothing is sticking. I can repeat the test several times without having to take the class over so I may just have to take a week and work at it and try again if I fail. I can't do anything in this state of mind so I am just having a cocktail and several joints and approach it again in a while.

I hate failing things and not understanding things. I really beat the shit out of myself over it. 

[video=youtube;fWxHAO-VqcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWxHAO-VqcA[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> I've just taken a break from everything for a bit. I am cramming too much stuff into my head and its just starting to go thru one ear and out the other and nothing is sticking. I can repeat the test several times without having to take the class over so I may just have to take a week and work at it and try again if I fail. I can't do anything in this state of mind so I am just having a cocktail and several joints and approach it again in a while.
> 
> I hate failing things and not understanding things. I really beat the shit out of myself over it.


Stop! Calm down and smoke something!  Remember pony rides reduce anxiety.  take some. Now what the fuck does it matter what their time schedule is. Screw em. You will take whatever time it takes. You will learn the formulas. They are actually easy. Math is a MALE skill! Males are almost all linear. So is the simpler math stuff. So you are just missing a couple foundational pieces. We'll take some time, find the missing links and get you on the road. You can do this if you just CTFD! LOL
Hugs,
Annie


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 30, 2013)

I love you Annie. I am so blessed you are my friend. Thank you for always being there.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> I love you Annie. I am so blessed you are my friend. Thank you for always being there.


Me too! Look I have a plan b. I figure I'm getting a sack and a bunch of cats and I'm going to become the town's crazy cat lady  Walk around throwing cats at ...  See you just need your golden parachute


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 30, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Stop! Calm down and smoke something!  Remember pony rides reduce anxiety.  take some. Now what the fuck does it matter what their time schedule is. Screw em. You will take whatever time it takes. You will learn the formulas. They are actually easy.* Math is a MALE skill! Males are almost all linear. So is the simpler math stuff.* So you are just missing a couple foundational pieces. We'll take some time, find the missing links and get you on the road. You can do this if you just CTFD! LOL
> Hugs,
> Annie


I'm to here to say that I take of....look boobies, umm sorry I got distracted by Occam's...look boobies, what were you talking about again?


----------



## Cowboykush (Jul 30, 2013)

Glad i saw the open sign,some cool tunes & vibes here. WELL DONE[video=youtube;KOW-Eoms07c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOW-Eoms07c[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 30, 2013)

Damn, so high I forgot to introduce myself, I'm Mojo...heard some good tunes as I walked past and thought I'd stop in.
[video=youtube_share;sMmTkKz60W8]http://youtu.be/sMmTkKz60W8[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jul 30, 2013)

hi toostoned im sunni im a global admin of the site! in real life im a single 22 year old female whos a hairstylist , 
^_^ heres a song i really love [video=youtube;knU9gRUWCno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knU9gRUWCno&amp;list=PLC1E132C3A398188F&amp;index= 44[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ive always pictured you to be like Lara Croft tombraider in real life sunni  adventuring around on your ebike kickin some serious ass.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Xn676-fLq7I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn676-fLq7I[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;-4M2SoRFsE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4M2SoRFsE8[/video] < wow this pretty much sums up the way I feel


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 30, 2013)

Cocktail and a joint. The hubs thankfully is being sympathetic and at least we aren't arguing on top of everything else LOL. I broke out some of the last buds of my precious sour diesel and I feel way more relaxed now. 

Gonna have to start gardening again soon, supplies have became dreadfully low. 

I first visited here because of the exceptional gardening advice. I never had to ask one question because pretty much everything has already been asked. All ya gotta do is read a little and learn all ya need to know. So I am very appreciative of this place for teaching me such a wealth of knowledge. 

Time to pick up the pace and quit bein such a downer.... 

I adore Gregg Allman his voice has always struck a chord in me since I was a kid. Just went to see him again a few weeks ago and he is great as ever....

[video=youtube;zCUxJFtTFNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCUxJFtTFNk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 30, 2013)

As Tab Benoit says.... Bring me my MEDICINE!!! 

[video=youtube;OKpe089_c8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKpe089_c8g[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;WIfcKy-VcXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIfcKy-VcXo&amp;feature=player_detailpage&amp;t=57[/video]
"No matter what the weathers like it's always wet."


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 30, 2013)

Second Brownie kicking in...
I'll sleep well tonight.
[video=youtube;rwuApSNAD9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwuApSNAD9w[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;O0YxeTjFn70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0YxeTjFn70[/video]
One of the songs on my funeral playlist.


----------



## Cowboykush (Jul 30, 2013)

Janis has to be smilin [video=youtube;wwmUMvhy-lY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwmUMvhy-lY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 30, 2013)

I've been such a mess I almost forgot my favorite blues man's birthday today, so here just before midnite, I want to say Happy 77th Birthday Buddy Guy!!! 

[video=youtube;TB2IeFwPPdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB2IeFwPPdM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 31, 2013)

I was going to try to stick it out and finish for three more days and I got up today literally just unable to face it. My hubs has been very understanding and said I don't have to go back. Maybe I can try it again sometime when I can cope with it more and know what I am doing. I had to get past feeling like I've let everyone down that thought I could do it. Just not as smart as I thought I was and the stress level from my personal life along with this class is just overwhelming. Nothing is worth how I've been feeling lately. 

Couldn't sleep for ages last nite so when I wake and bake here in a few mins its probably gonna knock me out lol. 

I hate to quit anything and normally won't but this has just put me thru the wringer for some reason so I just gotta take a break.

[video=youtube;tgc5l9X3Dn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgc5l9X3Dn4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 31, 2013)

Wake and bake!

[video=youtube;3iAQyIw9RJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iAQyIw9RJA[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;ohVt6Y438q0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohVt6Y438q0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 31, 2013)

Evening all! Feeling lots better already. Actually slept all day til about 2 pm and just felt like a burden was lifted off me and I got some really good rest. Stress had really just taken over every aspect of my life and I just didn't cope well. Many thanks to the folks being so encouraging and kind. 

Baking chicken for dinner and having a few puffs off the Vapir2. Had to go get tires for the car this evening so while I waited I started reading Buddy Guy's autobiography, "When I Left Home". Like him, its really great. Very humble beginnings and such an interesting life. He is my favorite living blues man! Can't believe he turned 77 yesterday because he is just as powerful and bad ass on the guitar as ever!!

What's up with you good folks? How was your day?

[video=youtube;4PvN7ujfj2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PvN7ujfj2w[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm resting after a day (8hrs.) of fighting gravity. Who ever was controlling it this morning was a bit heavy handed. 

[video=youtube;rqlihbqSPvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqlihbqSPvc[/video]


----------



## Cowboykush (Jul 31, 2013)

Can ya feel it? [video=youtube;BTVUvHiuaGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTVUvHiuaGw[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

hey guys im buzzed almost drunk looking for the liquor store but wondered into the coffee shop. Whaats up?!?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2013)

Good morning, today's coffee is hazelnut kahlua and weed of the day is Barney's blue cheese!! Can't believe it is August 1st already!! This year is flying by. 

On this day in music history:

1971, The Concert For Bangladesh, organised by George Harrison to aid victims of famine and war in Bangladesh took place at New York's Madison Sq Garden. Featuring Bob Dylan, Ringo Starr, Billy Preston, Eric Clapton, Ravi Shankar and members from Badfinger. Harrison had to shell out his own money to maintain the fund after legal problems froze all proceeds. The triple album release (the second in a row by Harrison), hit No.1 in the UK and No.2 in the US and received the Grammy Award for Album of the Year. 

[video=youtube;ei6VyjlgxZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ei6VyjlgxZU[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hope everyone's having a great day!!! [video=youtube;AJiQm7vfqWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJiQm7vfqWk[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Aug 1, 2013)

College isn't for everyone. It wasn't for me. You'll be fine. 

[video=youtube;3VzZE82e__8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VzZE82e__8&amp;list=PL05EB86EBCA096FC7[/video]

Also, Easy Star Allstars are fucking awesome.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey good morning folks its funkalicious Friday so I'm having some blue cheese and listening to Parliament Funkadelic - Red Hot Mama

[video=youtube;xzEJvHE_rEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzEJvHE_rEg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 2, 2013)

It's a beautiful morning here at the coffee shop! Good cup of coffee and more blue cheese. 

kept trying to link an image from photo bucket and it just shows up as a link. Fuck it too dumb to post a pic apparently sorry.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vb5TpX7Yng8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vb5TpX7Yng8[/video] Were feelin good where feelin alright yeah


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;XjySpNZHBbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjySpNZHBbM[/video]


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2013)

hi 2RS!, i'm ghb.

i like the vibe of this place, seems nice and chilled out, i don't know how long it has been since your last trip to amsterdam but i'm afraid to say there is nowhere out there that is as welcoming and laid back as your coffee shop.

out of interest what is/was your fav place, a lot of the older independently run coffee shops are gone now and finding somewhere nice and inviting with friendly staff is not so easy.

do you mind if i pull up a chair and roll one? 
blue cheese puff puff pass


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;xJXi5QhTIHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJXi5QhTIHc[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;GzigR99mcuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzigR99mcuw[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Aug 2, 2013)

Just got off work. Slammed some coffee down. Waiting for the lights to go on, then escape to my special place.

I got to see George Clinton and P-funk twice. Awesome show, so much energy.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;GzigR99mcuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzigR99mcuw[/video]


Bobby loves the short shorts hahaha


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2013)

ghb said:


> hi 2RS!, i'm ghb.
> 
> i like the vibe of this place, seems nice and chilled out, i don't know how long it has been since your last trip to amsterdam but i'm afraid to say there is nowhere out there that is as welcoming and laid back as your coffee shop.
> 
> ...


Hey there I went to Amsterdam Sept 2011! My favorite shop was Basjoe, because I simply adored the owner James. He was so welcoming, warm and friendly and gave me several nice gifts of hash and weed for my birthday and on the last day we were there. James has sold the place and there are new people there now.

Another shop near our apartment was Siberie and I had my birthday party there. It was very mellow, had a different lady budtender each day. Friendly, helpful folks, nice mellow vibe, laid back atmosphere and we liked it there a lot. 

Also liked Amnesia , its a nice shop inside with cool decor and kick ass milkshakes. 

I hope to return again once more, maybe my birthday next year.....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2013)

On this day in music August 3, 1974, Bad Company went to No.1 on the US album chart with their self-titled debut album. The band were made up of former members from Free, (Paul Rodgers & Simon Kirke), Mott The Hoople, (Mick Ralphs), and King Crimson, (Boz Burrell). 

[video=youtube;VY7gWaDE0Co]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY7gWaDE0Co[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2013)

Today's weed of the day is exodus cheese, space cakes are buy 2 get one free! Coffee today is Starbucks vanilla and there is fresh squeezed juice and green tea. 

Have a seat, hit the volcano bag and tell us how your day is going so far....

Them Crooked Vultures on Austin City Limits 

[video=youtube;uDwb_ZRMzz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDwb_ZRMzz4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks like it's about to rain here kiddies.... this song always makes me want to get up and dance.... 

John Lee Hooker & Carlos Santana - The Healer

[video=youtube;0aFKgi5D6eU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aFKgi5D6eU[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey 2rs, I'll take some of that starbucks. got decaf? that high octane fucks up my buzz.
Good morning to everyone! [video=youtube;uyPYM5uUViI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyPYM5uUViI&amp;list=FLeGUIR5Yrpv3XzG6i0xc-wg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2013)

Decaf it is my friend. Feel free to choose a bud from any of the glass jars on the counter.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2013)

Cowboykush said:


> Can ya feel it? [video=youtube;BTVUvHiuaGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTVUvHiuaGw[/video]




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Cowboykush again.



*


----------



## ebgood (Aug 3, 2013)

a lil mac miller in the mo-nin 

[video=youtube_share;1JGmTalfUQY]http://youtu.be/1JGmTalfUQY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2013)

Raining and feeling damned lazy. Help yourselves to refreshments  Smoked a few bowls of bubble hash and got extremely giggly reading some threads on here. There are some really freaking funny folks here.

[video=youtube;Tg8VmWVNjUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg8VmWVNjUQ[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;4I-yz9aOass]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I-yz9aOass[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;SNolWYiqWT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNolWYiqWT8[/video] Good afternoon folks!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 4, 2013)

Nite everyone!!  [video=youtube;CXyC7oCZt2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXyC7oCZt2Y[/video]


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

morning hempy! haha. whilst you are all tucked up in bed i'm rolling a some nice cheese into a raw and getting ready for the sunday session in the shop. we will start out lightly and the jukebox is playing amy winehouse [video=youtube;iVaqQe3V498]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVaqQe3V498[/video]

i'm going to amsterdam tomorrow and i still have lots to do to get ready but i'm not going to be rushing that's for sure lol

well aren't you the lucky one eh toorollingstoned, getting gifts from the shop owner on your birthday! too cool. i've retired the volcano lately, hardly been using it, it lowers my tolerance and i tend to use it when i want to take it easy. when i'm smoking joints i don't really vape much because it doesn't really affect me, and with going to the home of the "coffee shop" a low tolerance would surely spell disaster lol.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

Unlocked the coffee shop doors early this morning. Woke up too early so I am catching a buzz and trying to get relaxed enough to go back to bed. 

Miss Etta seems to fit perfectly here for Sunday morning... 

[video=youtube;H8gjyS-QEVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8gjyS-QEVs[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

Still awake, might as well make some coffee...

Welcome to the groove machine....

[video=youtube;LSjr4ovJGvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSjr4ovJGvg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

Seems like the coffee shop isn't too popular so I am going to let it slide on down into oblivion with the rest of the threads. Peace


----------



## slowbus (Aug 4, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Seems like the coffee shop isn't too popular so I am going to let it slide on down into oblivion with the rest of the threads. Peace



you can't rush perfection.Its just barely noon where I am,so I caught the coffee shop before it got to late


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

I can't argue with a guy that hates marriage and wants to bang  This bud's for you my friend 

[video=youtube;d--Q3CgXXsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d--Q3CgXXsU[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Aug 4, 2013)

http://youtu.be/aVeCGli8pRw


----------



## neosapien (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah don't close shop. I had to work the office this am and didn't have time for coffee, had to get it on the go.

[video=youtube;_eqSOB-JUWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eqSOB-JUWM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 4, 2013)

Please don't close shop!! I just found your thread yesterday...So far I have only gone through the first couple of pages, but I really like it. Right now this is just what I need.

Earlier today I drove 16 miles to go to Home Depot to get some soil and perlitle so I can do some upcanning. When I came out, my stupid car wouldn't start...battery problems. So I walked 3 miles to get to my parents house (they are out of town) where I 'borrowed' one of their cars since they are gone. The temp here is in the mid 90s and I almost melted from the heat before I got there. After arriving I got one of their cars and drove home, but now I can't even find a friend to ride back with me so I can jump start my car and get it out of the home depot parking lot. I'm hot, tired, and a little upset. This coffee shop is exactly what I need right now. A few bong hits and some sweet tunes is really helping to calm me down. I still have more pages in this thread to catch up on, but I'll get there.

[video=youtube;t1bDniBj-C8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1bDniBj-C8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

I am just happy to have company here, I didn't think anyone was interested in it much! Talon, so sorry you are having a crap day. That sounds like my kind of luck. It seems like we've had to shell out a bunch on our cars lately getting repairs done and its really damned annoying. I can also relate to nobody being around to help out giving you a ride or whatever. It seems like now that I am getting older all my friends have mostly drifted away or they live at least an hour away where we can't just run by and do a favor for each other. 

I am about to start gardening again and starting new magic beans today as we speak. 

I am hoping to return to Amsterdam one day and until then I guess my online coffee shop will have to do. 

Here is a photo of what I had gathered to celebrate my birthday when in Amsterdam. Hash on the left, MJ on the right


----------



## james2500 (Aug 4, 2013)

hey now what's this about closing? i been here alla time under a blanket in the corner catching a nap.....don't close or i'll have to find another couch and I like this one!

[video=youtube;aVwUf3O--s4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVwUf3O--s4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 4, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> View attachment 2763041


Just looking at that made my mouth water. Very nice.


I found someone to help me get my car. I leave here to get them and do it in one hour from now. That's some major relief for me.

[video=youtube;Jk0dBZ1meio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk0dBZ1meio[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 4, 2013)

I saw a mink today, no shit walked, well they sort of hop, right in front of the car, we were going very slow and it was beautiful in color and so shiny, ok I"m a cheap date.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

I had my birthday at Siberie Coffee Shop and its very cool, laid back, pretty female budtenders that are friendly and helpful. Clean shop and decent prices.

Here's the menu 

I had to go to the Prins Hendrik hotel to see where one of my favorite jazz icons Chet Baker fell from the window and died. There is a plaque there in memory of him. Chet has one hell of a life story. A good read if you need to pass the time one afternoon. There is a great documentary about him called "Let's Get Lost" that I recommend.



Chet Baker - Almost Blue 

[video=youtube;z4PKzz81m5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4PKzz81m5c[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

Good news Talon, glad you have help with your auto. 

James... how random... a mink. The southern folks always used the term "fuckin' like minks" so that was the first thing that crossed my mind when you mentioned it haha! 

The first day we arrived in Amsterdam we walked over to the Haarlem area and this random fellow in the crowd says, "Robert Johnson! I love Robert Johnson". (My hubs was wearing a t-shirt with RJ on it ) I thought this was the coolest welcome to the Dam I could think of since we are both blues fanatics. So I gotta play one Robert Johnson on the jukebox because he was the one of the best!

Kind Hearted Woman Blues -1935

[video=youtube;82yNxiF-T4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82yNxiF-T4A[/video]


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 4, 2013)

Lets all go to the crossroads...[video=youtube;6s9M-52fRGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6s9M-52fRGU[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 4, 2013)

HEy! dont giver up the shop yet man!Here,,heres some Led for you,Of the Zeppelin kind!This ones for you!

[video=youtube;gvQ2oKSLIGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvQ2oKSLIGQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey Cowboy, I've actually been to the crossroads at Clarksdale, Mississippi quite a few times! I took these photos at the Crossroads and the Shack up Inn!



[video=youtube;YdwVVI4B3oY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdwVVI4B3oY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm always awake too early, might as well get the coffee started for the early risers like myself. Latte sounds tasty this morning. 

Stoned to the bone already and listening to North Mississippi Allstars 

[video=youtube;pnPjyXnK39E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnPjyXnK39E[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 5, 2013)

Morning. I'll have the usual decaf until I get this buzz going. Meanwhile, how about some Burnside?
[video=youtube;upw-TpKIIWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upw-TpKIIWM&amp;list=PLAPoaEosNCHlpUzW74bs3ZHhYmAK0FAbZ&amp;in dex=24[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 5, 2013)

His boy picks a little bit too
[video=youtube;kCYfX_I_3X4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCYfX_I_3X4[/video]
ummm... do I get anything for being the 100th customer?


----------



## ghb (Aug 5, 2013)

how about a nice bowl of the daily special: 73mu bubble hash made from og#18.







a nice hybrid perfect as day or night time smoke (depending on your tolerance).

i'm really liking the soundtrack today, makes me feel like i could float away on a warm breeze drifting through the shop window.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

Gosh that photo made me want to sample some of that GHB! Looks great!!

EvlMunkee I really do love me some RL Burnside. He is my favorite hill country blues man! RL definitely has a very talented family. Cedric Burnside his grandson has won blues drummer of the year several years in a row. I've met Cedric many times and he is very friendly and down to earth. I really like RL's son Duwayne Burnside, he is really phenomenal on guitar. 

[video=youtube;_ISVCN0q-hc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ISVCN0q-hc[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 5, 2013)

ghb said:


> how about a nice bowl of the daily special: 73mu bubble hash made from og#18.
> 
> a nice hybrid perfect as day or night time smoke (depending on your tolerance).
> 
> i'm really liking the soundtrack today, makes me feel like i could float away on a warm breeze drifting through the shop window.


got a lump of that OG18 myself ghb. a bit early yet today but I tore into it yesterday. lol 




2rollingstoned said:


> Gosh that photo made me want to sample some of that GHB! Looks great!!
> 
> EvlMunkee I really do love me some RL Burnside. He is my favorite hill country blues man! RL definitely has a very talented family. Cedric Burnside his grandson has won blues drummer of the year several years in a row. I've met Cedric many times and he is very friendly and down to earth. I really like RL's son Duwayne Burnside, he is really phenomenal on guitar.
> 
> [video=youtube;_ISVCN0q-hc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ISVCN0q-hc[/video]


They're a talented family for sure. Real people too... they don't put on airs


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

Jeeze you guys sure know how to start the day off right, the hash looks so good. 

Think I will join ya in a bowl or two 



Two of my favorites: Mike Zito & Ana Popovic

[video=youtube;fhKibFo84Vg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhKibFo84Vg[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Aug 5, 2013)

Well, I'm sitting here drinking my coffee and looking at my honey-do list on my day off. Got to clean the wifey's car and figure out the rise and run for a set of steps. Now, time to get on and find my level.  Not much of a day off really. I think I need a vacation...

[video=youtube;4RPaLsMH79o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RPaLsMH79o[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

I am just being lazy. Munkee since you were the 100th customer you get a space cake! 

Here is one from Basjoe coffeeshop. I thought the rainbow colors were nifty. 



I was super lucky to be at this show and see it live. It was wonderful! Space Captain - Tedeschi Trucks & Warren Haynes

[video=youtube;-ysTsiAx5pE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ysTsiAx5pE[/video]


----------



## Trousers (Aug 5, 2013)

Love that tune, here is the studio, it is magic. The solo with Trucks and Herbie is sofa king good. 

[video=youtube;QkzLatem0VY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkzLatem0VY[/video]


----------



## Trousers (Aug 5, 2013)

and something fun
nsfw language

[video=youtube;yfP7qK0khuQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfP7qK0khuQ[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 5, 2013)

Just rolled my ass outta bed,,its 12:46 pm I drank to much ,dam hangover lol.I have to put this one here at the coffee shop,,I need coffee!

[video=youtube;GpjsgPDM4t8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpjsgPDM4t8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

I've accomplished very little today like a good little stoner..... just seem to be lazy today. Guess smoking hash in the morning may have something to do with that 

For the record we bought 16 space cakes in Amsterdam (mostly at Paradox coffee shop) and really felt nothing. I've managed to get blown away on edibles only once so far and it was many years ago in the mid 90s. A friend brought me a brownie to work and it apparently just had weed dumped off in it instead of butter cause it was very gritty and weed tasting but my Goddess it knocked me on my ass. I was at work of all things and didn't think it would phase me that much but I was literally shitfaced stoned for hours. Would love to do that again.

I guess I need to check out the food section here and see how its done and try making my own!

In the meantime I'm gonna hit the other half of this fat joint and dance my ass off 

Rolling Stones - Hot Stuff

[video=youtube;alGAeImcNvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alGAeImcNvs[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 5, 2013)

we are back from taking 2 cats into town for booster shots, litter mates both all black and about 10 lbs each and not really fat 5 years old. after being serenaded for a 60 mile round trip I'm back home and ready for a hit of a new strain for me LA Chocolat from DNA....it's 2 weeks till chop but took a nice frosty lower bud off it, it's very tasty like berry diesel and is easy on the lungs,I vape....I really like it over the white rhino I been smoking on for the last 2 months...chickory's are chewing fir cones off the trees and dropping them like missiles, got wild mountain blueberries yesterday, soon the huckleberries will be ready.....so I pause and get stoned on the front porch.....good day all my friends.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like you live in your own little peaceful paradise James! I would take a seat on that bench and smoke joint after joint if I were there. I wish we lived more remotely, we are in suburbia with neighbors! The LA Choc sounds good too btw! 

I haven't owned cats in quite a few years now, ended up adopting three dogs total and they keep me plenty busy. Two rat terriers (mother & son) and a mini pin that I swore she would be the death of me the first year I owned her. Now she is my favorite  My oldest dog is 13 now and she's slowly winding down in some ways, while the other two chase each other and play constantly. The mini pin was truly a hellion when I got her at 6 months old. She is a pure bred min pin and these people gave her away because they said she was too destructive and into everything. She was hard to break from some of her habits but as the years have went by she's became more mellow and I just adore her so much she is really my baby.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 5, 2013)

well I grew up in "western" New York, around Buffalo and Niagara Falls, lived in Queens NYC from 59 to 62. it took me 50 years to find this place and I'm so lucky most people don't. I'm more of a dog person myself but when I showed up at Leslie's doorstep with an overnight bag, she took me in as a stray. Most times I'm the alpha male and she's polished me up enough so she can take me out and I know how to act civilized, I was a rough boy 
here's a couple more pix, don't want to flood your thread.....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

oh my gosh please post all you want James, its breathtakingly beautiful! Everywhere you look is a photo opportunity! How lucky you are!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey everyone  hows everyone doing today??? What's for dinner tnite??? [video=youtube;J_e6-7caS4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_e6-7caS4I[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

Hiya Hempy! Dinner tonight was chicken and dumplings and green beans with a bowl of fresh fruit (strawberries, blueberries, grapes, & pineapple) with a wee drizzle of honey on top. Twas quite delish.


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 5, 2013)

Speaking of hill country...this is from Heart worn Highways. I know not many folks into this ol music but Townes came from the heart but such a lost soul.[video=youtube;xTGKzWDakK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTGKzWDakK8[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 5, 2013)

we were in town earlier today and swung by the market on the way home and picked up 2 thick ribeye boneless and threw those on the grill with some local asparagus, no room for the strawberry shortcake, midnight snack . Member buds and budettes, summer meteor show is starting...the peak on Monday but the weekend if your outdoors at night look up.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2013)

Up way too early, looking like scattered rain today. Maybe a bit of caramel ice to get the day started right. Hope you all have a beautiful day.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 6, 2013)

0400 here....we get up early to load kayaks and hit the boat ramp a lil after 0600....leslie wants to meet the otter babies at the lake and they get up early too. gonna be a warm one today low 90's..I dropped a lil glass spoon pipe here a month ago, I'm gonna try to find it, if the otters haven't absconded with it already. good morning!


----------



## slowbus (Aug 6, 2013)

hey guys,I'm actually NOT running late today !!!!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2013)

James you live in paradise, hope you take a pic of the babies! Speaking of photos, is that a canon lens cover I see there on the table? I have a canon rebel XTi that I've sure gotten a lot of enjoyment from. I love photography so by all means always share your day/photos! 

And that goes for everyone, if you take photos, share them, reading a good book, talk about it, listening to new tunes definitely SHARE IT! 

Obviously music is just nearly my entire world. I travel to so many shows and I've been so fortunate to go to some of the concerts and events that I have. 

Blues fans may know about Honeyboy, I was at one of his last public appearances in Clarksdale, MS before he passed away, and would not take anything for those photos. He was the last living delta bluesmen that knew and played with Robert Johnson up to the night he drank poison whiskey and died. 

I've followed the blues trail markers quite a ways in my quest to see and learn all I could about the blues. I've taken some awesome photographs in the delta and met many great musicians and damned fine people. 

So share what you would like to here. Any kind of music is welcome cause here at the coffee shop we like to mix it up so everyone hears a bit of what they like. 

On this day in music: 
1965, The Beatles released their fifth album and soundtrack to their second film &#8216;Help!&#8217; which included the title track, &#8216;The Night Before&#8217;, &#8216;You've Got to Hide Your Love Away&#8217;, &#8216;You're Going to Lose That Girl&#8217;, &#8216;Ticket to Ride&#8217; and &#8216;Yesterday&#8217;. 

[video=youtube;2pMuQyoRSR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pMuQyoRSR8[/video]

Anyone reading a great book? I am reading Buddy Guy's autobiography, "When I left Home". It is great so far. 

Before this I read Gregg Allman's autobiography, "My Cross to Bear" and it was good, but since I had read a biography about his brother Duane called "Skydog" first, I already knew a lot of the childhood/early music years info. 

The book before that was Keith Richards autobiography, "Life". I highly recommend this one, especially if you are a blues fan. After reading it, I had a whole new love for him, he is brutally honest and blunt about everything. 

Anyone going to an upcoming concert/show or getting ready for vacation? We are going to a soul/blues event soon in Las Vegas and I am counting the days!!

Ok after typing all that I need a good toke. Just pulled a caramel ice bud out of the dwindling way too fast jar... its kick ass for a free seed with purchase.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 6, 2013)

How is everyone? I'm on my second cup now...time for a shot of caffeine and some sativa.
so why don't we listen to this in the meantime... I had no idea the Amish could rock like this!!!
[video=youtube;pN69GC2amTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN69GC2amTg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2013)

ROFL Amish is about right. Saw the TOP many times and they never fail to entertain and Billy is always an impressive bad ass on guitar. 

Coffee today is vanilla starbucks, weed of the day is caramel ice that is baking my brain so nicely right about now.....

Went to see Allen Stone earlier this year and he is the epitome of Blue Eyed Soul.... I danced my ass off the whole show... 

[video=youtube;gDlmpBiSSt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDlmpBiSSt4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2013)

woo hoo... so much SHIT to look forward to! haha


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 6, 2013)

Just dropping in while on my lunch break....Feeling really good today and wanted to share some of the positive vibrations....

[video=youtube;bcr1wEUs-0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcr1wEUs-0Y[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2013)

Stumbled upon a great free genealogy site and finally think I have found my great great grandparents and starting to search back from them. I have looked for years and finally the pieces are coming together! So interesting! I am smoking a fattie and plowing on thru the past.


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 6, 2013)

What to do, what to do? Hmmmm, I think I'll have a few bong hits and just mull it over for a while. It's good to have such a nice coffee shop to do that in.

[video=youtube;jWRxZ02o-HE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWRxZ02o-HE[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Aug 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;yHIhsq9qHPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHIhsq9qHPk[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Aug 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;qkNsQPFhivY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkNsQPFhivY[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 7, 2013)

yes 2R....i have a used 60D and leslie has a 7D.....hers is more expensive and I take better pix...hahahaha



the International Space Station over Cougar Wa.



leslie looking for otters to harass


we are now in the process of spending too much money on lenses, but dayum they sure are fun to use..leslie got some otter pix this morning, a family group of 5....I'll ask her if I can post a couple otter pix here. I had a 15-35mm lens so i was limited to wide angle shots.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 7, 2013)

James what a great life you have! So beautiful there! I am envious over your nice canons too! Keep on posting I really enjoy seeing them. 

I've been deeply immersed in genealogy, it is very cool learning where I came from. I am a researcher at heart so I love to dig thru all this stuff. 

Stayed super busy today and had no chance to stop in and visit with you wonderful people. Hope you all had a fantastic day and now I am off to have a quick toke or two before bed. 

Stay high my friends  Sweet dreams


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 8, 2013)

Got a minute to drop in so here I am. good morning all! 
This is a nice groove by JJ. Seems to fit this morning with my starbucks, pop tart and my medicine
[video=youtube;SpDnTHixil4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpDnTHixil4&list=RD34Ry3lFfWTvi8[/video]
The first cup's on me. Y'all drink up!!


----------



## kinetic (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Dfmpeo85IMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Dfmpeo85IMs&amp;t=20[/video]
Rock the Funky Beat.
two cups of coffee and an english muffin with peanut butter.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2013)

Good morning party people!! Feeling very lucky and grateful that we aren't experiencing some flash flooding like is going on in some cities this morning. Torrential downpours in a short period of time has resulted in a lot of folks with their cars and homes under water. Just taking a moment to feel grateful for all I have and not having to be rescued or losing my home/car to flood water. My thoughts are with everyone that is struggling today. 

Ate left over mexican food for breakfast. I am strange, I like dinner foods in the morning and breakfast in the evening a lot of the time. I like left overs for breakfast! 

Having a good cup of caramel starbucks. I always love how it smells when I am grinding the beans. There really is no replacing that freshly ground flavor. 

Apparently there were 3 winning powerball tickets sold so the giant jackpot was won by some really lucky people!! 
I bought 10 tickets and only had one matching number. 

Have a dentist appointment this afternoon. What a joyful event to look forward to. Guess I better hit this joint so I feel less anxious about it. 

I've became so engrossed in the geneology stuff. My paternal grandfather's family are really hard to trace back past my great great grandfather so far. I first started out on a really great free site ran by the latter day saints that is super helpful. Since my stuff is harder to trace back I've now joined a pay site that has a 3 week free trial and found a mind blowing amount of stuff in a short time period. Still struggling to find grand dad's folks but all my other branches of family tree are spreading out like wildfire. The pay site I am using makes it so easy. You start with yourself and fill out what you know and then you get all these hints as it cross references everything immediately. So then you search thru the census links and birth/death records that the site links you to thru hints. Its really easy and fun to do. I started one for me and then started one for my hubs and I'd managed to list at least 5 generations back within an hour or so. 

If this interests you I suggest you start at the free site that has a lot of info https://familysearch.org/ I had to go past this site for more intense research since there is little to no info past my grandpa's parents and I'm using ancestry with a free 3 week trial. This does require a card to register just FYI. 

Finding out where you came from can be really enlightening. I look forward to searching for them now and devote a few hours a day to it now. Since I love to research this is relaxing to me to dig thru yesteryear.

Hope all of you have a magnificent day! 

Love this band, if you have the chance to see them definitely go! Went to see them twice and I dance nearly the whole show each time. I love this video cause this is some random lady out of the audience dancing her ass off with the singer. I LOVE to dance its one of the things I am still good at so I love to watch this lady get down. I am used to partying in juke joints where everyone is shaking their ass all night long.

Vintage Trouble

[video=youtube;IRegJYRwuyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRegJYRwuyM[/video]


----------



## Trousers (Aug 8, 2013)

JJ Cale's death has made me in the mood for some dirty, dirty music.
Dusted off some Link Wray and the Raymen.

[video=youtube;QIQvJU7WnGo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIQvJU7WnGo[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 8, 2013)

cold pizza #1
Chinese take out #2
Beer #3
there's my favorite unbreakfast foods, don't drink anymore though. I wish i could but i can't, maybe for my birthday I'll get a pint of cheap whiskey and watch old movies.
You're right about the weather problems the rest of the country been going through, here in the upper left hand corner we have been fortunate the last 2 years while the rest of the country is getting blown down, flooded and parched...even the cicadas had a 15 year explosion. Oatmeal with wheat germ and blueberries this morning, of course after that a nice sticky bowl of ganja...we were so busy yesterday, for us anyway. 6am at the boat ramp with the kayaks, home at 1130 for lunch, 2 hour nap then drive to town for leslie's chiropractor visit, then back home our new neighbor brought over a pot of spaghetti, back to town to drop the jeep off for a trailer hitch install, back home at 8 pm scurried around and raced up to the stargazing spot to catch the space station going over cougar again, some meteor watching then fell into bed......4am to midnight buzzing around, today is a rest day ...have some night sky pix I'll see if any are post worthy...all my friends here have a good day.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 8, 2013)

Most people have heard this song and have no idea who wrote/performed it:


[video=youtube;QHW4MMLDjI0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHW4MMLDjI0[/video]



So dirty, I need a shower.


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 8, 2013)

Lunch time at the coffee shop.....I think I'll put a quarter in the juke box and select this one....

[video=youtube;Okls064Fvtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Okls064Fvtc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2013)

Time for some lunch and start to prepare to go to the dentist. My laptop is on its last leg and I am thinking of buying a new one this afternoon as a reward for going to the torture chamber AKA dentist  For some reason laptops last me about 2 years usually before they are shot to hell. I've probably bought 4 in the last five years. 

Looks like the storm here is finally slacking off. Hope it stops entirely before I have to go out!

[video=youtube;2ntYNADA7yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ntYNADA7yk[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 8, 2013)

i went over to the darkside last year and went iMac and macbook pro.....man what a learning curve, I'm too old for that shit hahhaa but after learning how to manage files and all that I'm pretty happy with OSX.....photoshop elements 11? I want to kill it and erase it's seed from the face of the earth


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 9, 2013)

I wish I could afford to go to the dark side. Too much cash for apple stuff, love it, would love to own some, can't spend that kinda money. 

I came home with a new ASUS and its not too shabby. I've had about 5 laptops and two desktops in about 6 years. Laptops always run too hot. I've had two toshibas that are just damned junk. I won't even look at them. I decided to try the ASUS http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/X502CA/ Not bad but freaking windows 8 is unnecessarily difficult and not user friendly. I have started to adapt but the first few hours I was really cussing Bill Gates lol! 

Now its time for a few tokes before bed. Peace and love to all


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 9, 2013)

Woke up in a good mood, enjoying my new puter, finally figuring out that POS win8. Having some hazelnut kahlua coffee, toking on some special stock I named BB. (ball buster) 

Feel like shaking my big ass early this morning and I'm gonna whip out a blast from the past I've not heard in ages. Used to have this on a 45. Still makes me laugh and get up and get my groove on. Trying to get more exercise in and dancing is a sure way to get me workin' up a sweat.



[video=youtube;Ki8u8G2WZbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki8u8G2WZbI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 9, 2013)

Cheech & Chong - Weed are the world

[video=youtube;Os0BdlyUaHo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os0BdlyUaHo[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 9, 2013)

Close call earlier.....

Have an old dog, 13 years old, half blind, getting senile. Had her since she was weaned from her mother as a pup. She is as much a part of our family as a child really. 

I let her out to do her business and then some fence company guys showed up to flag where we are about to put in a new fence for the three dogs.

Well the fence guys laid out their plan with flags and then left. I went inside the house and got busy on some other projects.

Hubs gets off early from work and comes in and notices only two dogs meet him at the door. Asks where the old dog is. I said I don't know, and realized shes not in her dog bed and not in the house. I freak out. I realize I have left her outside and shes gone. I was tripping cause shes old and we haven't lived in our new place very long so she has no idea where she is. She grew up in the same house and neighborhood her whole life until we moved here.

I was beside myself so worried and feeling horrible my old girl is lost 

Hubs gets in car, drives down the road. Spots her 6 houses down from us asleep on somebodys carport.

Never in my life so glad to see that little hairy beast, we just love her so!

I am celebrating I have her back and I will never let her out of my sight again when shes outside!!

So grateful to still have her. Its ended up a great day!

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 9, 2013)

So glad you found your dog, that's scary when that stuff happens. There is a manhole cover in my backyard and the city workers access the water pipes from there. Sometimes they come by when I am at work and don't realize they have been by, but those idiots always seem to leave the fence gate open when they leave. Then I come home from work and let my dog out....He has run off a few times and he has so much energy that he covers a lot of ground quickly. I have been lucky enough to find him, only because I set off in the correct direction, but if my little guy ever decides to venture off in a different direction when this happens, it could be very bad. Now I have got in the habit of checking that stupid gate every time I let him out.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 10, 2013)

Talon your dog is a real cutie!! I am very relieved to have her back for sure!!

Pretty morning here, good coffee brewing, getting ready for some repairmen to come by and fix some stuff on our house today. Gonna be a busy day, gotta go mop and clean a little. 

Hope you all are having a great weekend so far. Be back later peace


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 10, 2013)

Great day, got lots of repair stuff done today around the house. So very tired, gonna burn one and hit the sack! 

[video=youtube;C4XUkKlvsts]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4XUkKlvsts[/video]


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 10, 2013)

Black coffee & Pineapple with some Steppenwolf [video=youtube;dtRwa2mlH0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtRwa2mlH0k[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 11, 2013)

Good morning Cowboy and everyone! Good day to relax after being so busy lately. I am a very early riser normally, sometimes around 5 or so. Today I slept in til 8:30 so I know I was tired! Got so much done around here yesterday! 

Still digging the new Asus x502CA, fast, slim, light, for the money I just can't beat it. 

Today's coffee is hazelnut kahlua, weed of the day is caramel ice, early morning movie is the old classic "Tombstone" western. Blueberries/strawberries/pineapple/red & green grapes and organic coconut drizzled with fresh honey for breakfast. It's a pretty sunny day, the birds are singing and we are having a peaceful morning here at the coffee shop!

Just grazin' in the grass.... 

[video=youtube;34MABAmSkEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34MABAmSkEc[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey everyone thought id stop by and have a cup of coffee, burn a pipe, and play a tune on the juke box. Heres how I like to roll, below radar. [video=youtube;RQPx9dvBmBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQPx9dvBmBM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey 2RS, isn't it amazing how lightweight those brand new notebooks are? I am constantly setting them up for users at my work and it blows me away how light they are, especially compared to just a few years ago. Hope you stay happy with the one you got.


I stayed up way too late last night and got a little bit inebriated, lol to put it lightly, and ended up sleeping right through today's wake and bake. No problems, though. I feel good and will just start my day off right here in this fine coffee shop.

[video=youtube;F15thKUEECQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F15thKUEECQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 11, 2013)

Today's lunch is broiled sesame ginger tilapia with lemon thyme (that I grew myself) broccoli/carrots/cauliflower casserole & yukon gold sour cream mashed potatoes. 

Afternoon weed is a funky little bagseed weed called BB that makes any afternoon a little brighter, even on this old rainy day! 

I heard this song on a chevrolet truck commercial and just really liked it, nice words.... 

[video=youtube;bqegppuwDZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqegppuwDZk[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok ...tended to half of the plants so it's time for a mid morning coffee and smoke break. Trying some gevalia today. I'm a little tired of the starbucks decaf.
At least it's not raining this morning!
I'm gonna play some JJ cale with my quarter
[video=youtube;HgtOGqnHawc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgtOGqnHawc&list=FLeGUIR5Yrpv3XzG6i0xc-wg&index=6[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 12, 2013)

Just got in from a stint in the hospital nothing horribly serious but SO glad to be back home chatting in the coffee shop....I'm trying out my new coffee press
picked up some starbucks sumatran...this press is the cats ass!


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 12, 2013)

Glad your back & hope all is well with ya...[video=youtube;JM_eK2mFogk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM_eK2mFogk[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

Hoi, 2rollingstoned.

Heb jullie koffie verkeerd?

Groetjes uit Amsterdam

Peace,

DST


----------



## james2500 (Aug 12, 2013)

haha my translator gave me need your coffee wrong


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hows everyone doin today??? Hope everyone is FEEELIN AlllllRiight  [video=youtube;b5jMbhQKsBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5jMbhQKsBE[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 12, 2013)

Droppin in for a bit,as usual listening music drinking while its my weekend,Playing some Opeth atm.

this is one of their more epically chill tunes,,good stuff though.
[video=youtube;1IzLDT73bkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IzLDT73bkk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello friends, I hope this finds you all doing well, especially you James! 

I've been so busy today and then worked on the family tree a little more. Discovered one distant grandfather fought in the war of 1812 and the Battle of New Orleans commanded by Andrew Jackson 

Its all so interesting I lose hours looking at all this stuff, just love reading all about my family members! I have no clue about most of them and met very few of them so this gives me some answers I never had before.

Having a nice relaxing toke or two and going back to more historical digging and listening to it rain.

[video=youtube;h1d4TLWmmcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1d4TLWmmcE[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;hJDmWKwRGUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJDmWKwRGUQ[/video] Panic with Warren Haynes on the beach in Gulf Shores, Alabama one of the best shows I have ever seen.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 13, 2013)

Good morning patrons! Dog days are here. It's been hot and muggy all week. I'm gonna stop in here for a minute and drink a cup before I go outside and cut the grass. Have a good Tuesday!
[video=youtube;kLVWxuMsiDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLVWxuMsiDQ&list=FLeGUIR5Yrpv3XzG6i0xc-wg[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm taking a rest day, I still have my cup full of sumatran and bowl of rhino....drying out a lower branch of LA Chocolat right now should be ready to smoke this afternoon.....no matter what I grow I'm always excited about a different smell, taste, high.....It's cool and cloudy but dry here in my part of the PacNW.....not even doing yard work or house chores, hell with hiking and kayaking I'm just gonna spend the day letting my batteries recharge.

[video=youtube;HKapk6VhYmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKapk6VhYmk[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Can't use this vid in the 70's thread, so here goes...tripped me out

Happy day everyone!

[video=youtube;eT7hMPS_EUQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT7hMPS_EUQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey morning party people! James I am glad to read you are taking it easy, get massively stoned and be lazy for the day! I too get excited with new harvests, new smells and flavors. 

I can't seem to stop my new genealogy addiction!! I have discovered I am descended from some pretty damned impressive Irish/English/Scottish folk! I am now at my 13th great grandfather born 1537 in London England! Still have lots more to look at even earlier than this date so I am getting some great history lessons. 

My family name is very hard to trace back past what I think to be my great great grandparents. I am shocked to have found them. My paternal great grandfather and his brother ran away from home at a young age because they didn't get along with their father. There was never any info shared about them other than his father's name was John and the brother that left home with him was named Harvey. I managed to find those names and discovered my great great grandmother was placed in an orphanage and didn't know one bit of her family history. This information was listed in a census and it shows they lived in the next town 20 mins from me. I can't seem to get past these folks and its very frustrating so I moved on to my paternal great grandmother's family who are very interesting with an extremely long history that is taking me back far more years than I expected. I am about to get back to it because there are still many more branches dating back further than I ever dreamed I could possibly go! 

I am a history buff in addition to loving to research things so all of this reading and researching historical documentation is right down my alley.

Coffee today is freshly ground starbucks vanilla beans, smoking my personal stock named BB, and watching it sprinkle rain on the guys putting up our new dog fence. This is one of the best things we've gotten done at our new place so my 3 fur children can run wild. Should be completed this afternoon and the fun begins with the younger two running wide open chasing each other. The white/black rat terrier is 13 and our canine senior citizen. The black and tan mini pin in front is 3.5 years old and the black and tan rat terrier/weenie dog mix in the back is 6 years old and the white rat terrier is his mother. I love them like family but I will be glad for them to get back out in the yard!!! 

This is the 3 dogg nite love shack security team 



Dinner this afternoon will be whole roasted chicken with yukon gold baked potatoes and spinach, grapes, toasted pecans, dried cranberries, feta cheese & roma tomato salad with raspberry vinaigrette. 

jam of the day is definitely Rival Sons that I am going to see very very soon!! 

[video=youtube;VGRFWM1MAfM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGRFWM1MAfM[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 13, 2013)

get funky wit it  [video=youtube;HT4RainY-lY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT4RainY-lY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 13, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> get funky wit it  [video=youtube;HT4RainY-lY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT4RainY-lY[/video]


oh such a good choice dear Hempy!!! Love love love this tune and am now breaking out of my hash haze busting a move. ::::shaking booty:::::

and I still can't give ya more rep yet but dammit here it is ...



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hempyninja309 again.



*


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 13, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Hey morning party people! James I am glad to read you are taking it easy, get massively stoned and be lazy for the day! I too get excited with new harvests, new smells and flavors.
> 
> I can't seem to stop my new genealogy addiction!! I have discovered I am descended from some pretty damned impressive Irish/English/Scottish folk! I am now at my 13th great grandfather born 1537 in London England! Still have lots more to look at even earlier than this date so I am getting some great history lessons.
> 
> ...


No fair, had to spend my morning watering...off a mountain bike.

Getting too old for this shit.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 13, 2013)

So dang muddy out back but the new fence kicks much ass. They did an time efficient, great job for a reasonable price and said yes mam a whole bunch. I like boys with manners. 

Gonna have to let the mud dry up before the fur hounds from hell can be set loose but this is gonna be GREAT! 

Love me some Glenn Hughes, he still kills it with his voice and bass playing....

[video=youtube;YKnsfAi9xU4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKnsfAi9xU4[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 13, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> *busting a move. ::::shaking booty:::::
> *


Pics or it didn't happen lol... I might be a youngin but I have some gems up my sleeve


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> No fair, had to spend my morning watering...off a mountain bike.
> 
> Getting too old for this shit.


I envy the fact you ride a mountain bike. Those tiny seats kill my enormous fat ass. Its like riding on a got dayum thorn! If I could attach a friggin love seat onto the bike and ride in comfort I'd wear the bitch out biking around. 

Must exercise more, and I keep procrastinating about it. Son has began walking a loop near our house and I just have to join him next time! Getting fat and middle age ain't no joke. 

[video=youtube;M9U-Rzd7Lqs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9U-Rzd7Lqs[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 13, 2013)

I want to ride my bicycleeeeeeeeeeee

[video=youtube;xt0V0_1MS0Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt0V0_1MS0Q[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 13, 2013)

Just read the news old country outlaw Tompall Glaser has passed away at the age of 79. He was really popular during my youth. RIP TG you were a good 'Un

[video=youtube;85N_JrVqBEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85N_JrVqBEo[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 13, 2013)

here you go 2 the first one has a pad for each cheek


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah but I need two of those seats one for ass cheek dontchaknow? hahaha

Hempy you make me laugh dude - trust me you don't want photos of my big old ass but I am a very good dancer still to be an old timer. I just don't wiggle quite as well as once did, or rather more stuff jiggles now than is attractive hahaaaaaa

Its weighing on my mind I am turning 50 next year I guess... I used to be a hottie now I'm a nottie  lol

I am learning what mid life crisis means. It's not fun.

Hempy..... I am carrying on with the funkalicious grooves with a little bit of Prince 

[video=youtube;Bvok-HrCd6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bvok-HrCd6Q[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank goodness there are still good people in this world. So blessed there is someone who stepped up to help out when my son was having car trouble. My son has recently gotten a great job with a decent company with real medical benefits, and hes doing something he enjoys. He has some pretty serious visual problems and has to drive with some magnification devices that he sights in like a rifle scope. He also did something really stupid and got in trouble back in the spring for the first time. It scared the shit out of him and he literally grew up and became a man this summer at 27.

His old car is on its last leg but for now til he pays some things off he does not have the money to invest in a newer ride. Two days in a row now he came out of work and it won't start.
He not only scored a great job he found a mentor at work that is really going above and beyond the call of duty to help out. Hes already been trying to help him with it yesterday when it was giving him problems and then got it going. Today the same thing happened again and once it was started he told him to take it to his dads car repair shop and wouldn't charge him anything to take a look. His work mentor's dad changed out some plugs, wires and fixed a valve cover gasket leak. He didn't charge him anything, told him to bring it back tomorrow to check some other issues he is having and would work with him on the price.

I told my son we will be sending this man some money for his kindness. My son is in week 3 of training for his job so hes not drawn a check yet and very short on money. He needed help so badly and people stepped up to help. Kindness is truly a virtue. Good karma always comes back around when you do good for others I firmly believe that....

But seriously how many garages help you with your car and don't charge you anything and tell you to come back tomorrow and let them check on it? I am amazed.Thank goddess for all blessings great and small. 

We are now going to take our business to this man's garage for oil changes and what not. One hand washes the other and I will be glad to give my business to someone so kind and generous to help out a young man that needed some help.


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 13, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Just read the news old country outlaw Tompall Glaser has passed away at the age of 79. He was really popular during my youth. RIP TG you were a good 'Un
> 
> [video=youtube;85N_JrVqBEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85N_JrVqBEo[/video]


Glad you posted this,i came in today to drop a qtr on some Waymore.....RIP Tom Paul


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;ghdtHx4gWJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghdtHx4gWJI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm in the mood to hear a little spoon playin'....

[video=youtube;T0_zzCLLRvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0_zzCLLRvE[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 13, 2013)

somebody say spoons?

[video=youtube;1xOxHyTP91c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xOxHyTP91c[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 14, 2013)

I do believe I heard SPOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;6jW5kUZk0WQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jW5kUZk0WQ[/video]

What a gorgeous day! High of 79 today with low humidity! In August!!! This never happens! Thankful for small blessings!


----------



## kinetic (Aug 14, 2013)

Hazelnut coffee and the left over roach from last night. I miss my gram so I'm using condensed milk for my creamer. Old school farmer style. lol


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 14, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> I do believe I heard SPOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;6jW5kUZk0WQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jW5kUZk0WQ[/video]
> 
> What a gorgeous day! High of 79 today with low humidity! In August!!! This never happens! Thankful for small blessings!


i hear ya last nite I got to open my doors and cool garden down, my feet almost got cold. Def a blessing in August.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey I noticed the recipes that make those fancy creamers always include sweetened condensed milk! You could just add a couple ingredients in there and it be just like those in the fridge section at the store! I miss my grannie too, now and always. She made everything from scratch, had the most gigantic meringue on her pies and I think she added a little sugar to damned near everything!

Just put the dogs out in their new fenced in area and we are all a bunch of happy campers today. It is going to be a high of 78 I think today and it feels like spring outside its so cool and sweet! What a nice break from rain or oppressive heat! 

Todays coffee is starbucks vanilla, having a morning bake with my private stock BB and sitting on the screened porch listening to birds singing and watching my dogs act a fool.

I love to cook and pretty much do so on a daily basis. I've been reading with great interest the edibles section here and find the crockpot budder interesting. Anyone recommend it? 

When we were in Amsterdam we bought a shit ton of spacecakes from Paradox and Basjoe and honestly I felt nothing. So I am finding the recipes interesting and learning a lot from reading that section. I would like to make something that actually gave me a buzz instead of just calories. I find that anything with sugar in it usually makes me lose my buzz such as drinks/desserts with sugar. What is a good way to use the budder without it being in a dessert?

[video=youtube;wvr5Lf2EqDU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvr5Lf2EqDU[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 14, 2013)

After 25 years of mr coffee drip coffee makers we went back in time and bought a percolator, electric not stove top(I mean really retro is cool but lets not revert to the late cambrian age). No clock, timer, beeps or presets not even a light to tell you it's done perking, you know it's done when it stops making that noise, which reminds me of MY grandma, farmers wife(which translates to great cook because farmers wives feed the crew during haying season, man when she was done laying out vittles I swear the table would groan from the weight.) Reminds me of sunrise in the summer when it's all quiet and cool before we fired up the combine and started baling alfalfa.


----------



## Kizka (Aug 14, 2013)

Good morning all. My name is Kiz and I thought I'd stop lurking and introduce myself. I enjoy the chill atmosphere of your shop and plan on stopping by more often. Have beautiful day! 

[youtube]bqc1I9oSGiE[/youtube]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 14, 2013)

good morning Kiz, i'm pretty new here too but welcome


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 14, 2013)

Kizka said:


> Good morning all. My name is Kiz and I thought I'd stop lurking and introduce myself. I enjoy the chill atmosphere of your shop and plan on stopping by more often. Have beautiful day!
> 
> [youtube]bqc1I9oSGiE[/youtube]


and a very good selection for us Kizka. thanks and welcome!
[video=youtube;BztpSYvTyRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BztpSYvTyRM&list=FLeGUIR5Yrpv3XzG6i0xc-wg&index=2[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 14, 2013)

I hate it when I somehow hit one magical button somewhere on this damned keyboard that erases a whole frigging paragraph I just typed. I hope I can recall it to type it again so here goes.

James you took me back to Grannies house in my mind. The counters and table sagging with weight of the food (I love the word vittles). My parents had their own agendas, they divorced when I was 8 and I usually was pawned off on either my grandparents or my aunt & uncle a great deal of the time.

My aunt and uncle moved in their home in 1945. They kept a garden and froze or canned all their vegetables so it was rare they bought anything like that at the grocery store.

I liked visiting them cause I could earn money doing chores like stringing green beans or shucking corn they had grown. I could mow the grass with this crazy early lawn mowing contraption that had swirling blades and no motor. I learned to work for things at an early age with them and their fridge and home was open to me my whole life. I inherited that old place that was built in 1920. 

Visiting my grandparents meant I had my own section of their quite enormous garden. They too, grew everything they ate. There wasn't much expense at the grocery store when they had to go. They had a chicken house where I gathered fresh delicious brown eggs every day. I can remember riding thru my grannies old farm house with a pink easter chicken riding on my tricycle handlebars! They had fruit trees galore, peach, green apple, and plum. There were blackberries, muscadines and grapes. Even a section with rhubarb that grannie made fried pies from that tasted just like peaches. They had a huge garden and I got to plant my own little section. I had my own strawberry patch and grew cherry tomatoes. I was expected to tend to it each time I was there. I sat on a tiny little rusty milking stool and he would sit on an old milk crate and he would listen to how my week was going or what song I liked to hear on the radio. He played the fiddle at square dances each weekend and was a carpenter during the week. Could build and make anything with his hands. Drove a gigantic old white buick and stopped faithfully to see me every single day to bring me coca cola in the small glass bottles and a brownie or snowball cake. My grannie could cook anything without recipes and did everything from scratch like pie crusts and cakes. Her motto was "Get you some more baby!" as you went around the table filling your plate sky high with incredible food. She cooked white beans on an old coal stove in the winter there were the best thing I ever ate in my life with a big old chunk of buttermilk cornbread.

Grand daddy was a bee keeper. This means you had a big old chunk of honeycomb/honey in a jar on the table every day. Sheer heaven, wild flower honey....

They raised a calf each year and took it to be slaughtered for the beef and would buy a hog and process it themselves each winter. There was a smokehouse with the best freaking smoked hams and meats. There is nothing like fresh cracklins and pork skins rendered off the lard when cooking it all down in a giant black kettle. 

There was no running water. You pumped your water on the back porch from a cistern which was supplied by a well. You took baths in a giant wash tub that ALL the water was heated on the coal stove in winter and the cook stove in summer. There was an out house out back where you did your business and I got stung on the ass several times in my childhood.

They all taught me how to live off the land. That you really can be self reliant and do it all yourself without depending on a grocery for supplies. I spent my whole early life growing plants and flowers with them and it prepared me later on to be the gardener I am today. I was quite successful on my first try with my secret garden cause they taught me the basics.

Grand daddy died of lung cancer in 75 after too many KOOL nonfilter cigs. Soon after my dad renovated Grannie's kitchen and put her in a real bathroom. She enjoyed all these new modern upgrades for about 2 years. The state decided to put in a new highway and they paid her for her home and destroyed it. I cannot tell you how I felt watching all those memories go away.... 

But they still live on with me in my mind. Grannie died in 2011 and I still miss her like she just left yesterday. She was my hero in so many ways. A beautiful human being.

Thanks for reading, I enjoyed my few moments of what I call my little "mind movies" and remember the best parts of my childhood....

peace and love...

Grandpa tell me bout the good old days

[video=youtube;fLiRGW31nyk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLiRGW31nyk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 14, 2013)

Kizka said:


> Good morning all. My name is Kiz and I thought I'd stop lurking and introduce myself. I enjoy the chill atmosphere of your shop and plan on stopping by more often. Have beautiful day!
> 
> Welcome, stop in anytime night or day, coffee shop stays open 24 hours a day so relax and hang a while. You are amongst friends...
> 
> ...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;-SxXRkq4BzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SxXRkq4BzA[/video] Hey everyone! Chillin with my cup of black Columbian and some tasty trainwreck buds . A little bluegrass for you fine folks


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 14, 2013)

And some Cheese. Love this song when im cruisin around across the country  [video=youtube;glyU3LYL-y8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glyU3LYL-y8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 14, 2013)

Hempy :

Music City Roots is a fabulous venue its in a renovated barn, and the Loveless Cafe beside it is hands down some of the best southern food around. They also smoke some of the best dang pork bbq and chicken ever! 

[video=youtube;TvO8MnojAxY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvO8MnojAxY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 14, 2013)

More from the music city roots:

[video=youtube;rrcfaWUfKlM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrcfaWUfKlM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 14, 2013)

Lest we get too far down the twang and bang country path.... 

gonna pick up the pace a bit with David Allen Coe with Dime Bag Darrell & Vinnie Paul from Pantera = Rebel Meets Rebel 

my dad was a musician and a street rod/bike builder. A welder by trade. He was friends with David Allen Coe when I was a child, they rode choppers together, and he lived back in the woods with no electricity. Rode his bike into the city with his guitar strapped on the back to do studio sessions. Total wild man that guy....

Rebel Meets Rebel -Cowboys Do More Dope

[video=youtube;VQ30uEdQVeQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ30uEdQVeQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 14, 2013)

I wouldn't let this cute little critter yank around on my beloved canon camera but there are some really great angles in this video. He makes me smile just watching him. 

Let's PUG shit UP! 

[video=youtube;D_W202b1Ltk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_W202b1Ltk#at=139[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 14, 2013)

missin somebody like crazy today.. [video=youtube;RfoqELZWcp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfoqELZWcp8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 14, 2013)

Hang in there Hempy!


----------



## Dannoo93 (Aug 14, 2013)

How old r u stoned? And nice to meet you great wsy to introduce urself to us all


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey Dannoo, I am 48. Welcome to the shop!


----------



## james2500 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll be 61 in September but my brain is of a 10 year old. Here's a couple pix of a lil ground squirrel we met today. Seed eaters.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 14, 2013)

Great shots James, what a gorgeous little creature! You are the same age as my husband! 

Cooking chicken and dumplings for dinner, they are such a hit around here they like me to make them frequently


----------



## james2500 (Aug 14, 2013)

thanks 2  these little guys are a blast to watch...when they collect seeds they bury them and pat the dirt on top of them. When they take dust baths together it's so much fun to see....I know cheap date


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 14, 2013)

I have chipmunks in the backyard along with squirrels and they are so fast they are just a flash going by. I wish they would slow their roll a tiny bit so I could really check them out.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 14, 2013)

Staying up late here at the shop tonight.... got into the sadly dwindling stash of caramel ice. It really does produce a lovely buzz. Best of all it started from a free seed.

Gonna have a cocktail and listen to music....

[video=youtube;SY1V0Y7hscw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY1V0Y7hscw[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;f4dYZgPfvic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4dYZgPfvic[/video] rastafari vibrations


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 15, 2013)

This looks familiar... 


First, stalked at work...






And then this thread.

...


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 15, 2013)

You are being stalked by a frog?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 15, 2013)

Good coffee, upper 70s, low humidity, gorgeous day. Sometimes it is simple things I enjoy in the morning like watching all these butterflies attracted to my neighbor's butterfly bush, they are so delicate and beautiful. 

I've been a fan of Roy Buchanan quite some time and he has the most interesting and strange story. He is probably the most under rated guitar player that most folks never heard of.

He was very complex, had serious substance abuse issues, and just seemed to be tortured eccentric fellow with an amazingly HUGE talent.

Roy Buchanan died in a jail cell, August 14, 1988. One of the most overlooked blues rock guitarists ever, Buchanan was revered by fellow musicians but may have been the most reluctant guitarist to ever to pick up the instrument. He lived one of the strangest lives of any respected guitarist since Robert Johnson, yet is still barely known by the general public. Whenever his guitar prowess threatened to metamorphose into fame and fortune (like possibly joining The Rolling Stones), Buchanan ran away from the limelight until he could re-emerge in some little-scrutinized side project.

After winning a Grammy for Best Blues Album and being the subject of a PBS documentary, Buchanan was found hanged in a jail cell in Virginia (the jury is still out on whether it was suicide or police manhandling). Whatever the verdict, there is no doubt that Roy was one of the supreme "Masters of The Telecaster." - National Guitar Museum

[video=youtube;v4e2VgycfSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4e2VgycfSw[/video]

http://driveittothemoon.com/roy-buchanan-american-axe-from-pixley-to-dc/

I want to read American Ax cause I think Roy was special like no other on guitar. His style is all his own.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y3GDKX_e4Sw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3GDKX_e4Sw[/video] Said if you want to get with me
Girl this is what you'll find
But a man who's got the type of moves to make u loose your mind
You tell me that your love is true on each and every day
You tell me that you've got that type of lovn' here to stay


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 15, 2013)

Hope everyone had a great day, not much to tell here just checking in and wishing you all a peaceful evening.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 15, 2013)

...worked like a mofo today. Happy to be calming down. Like, reallllllly happy


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 15, 2013)

Well kick back and relax on a coffeeshop couch, light up your fave buds and listen to some tunes...

I dig the chill vibe of these two... if anyone is into jazz this is the bass player Chris Wood from Martin, Medeski & Wood with his brother Oliver 

[video=youtube;RBLsl3LcnGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBLsl3LcnGw&amp;list=PLEBBC835D9C55CA36[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;fMaiZk6QjFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMaiZk6QjFk[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;Q5CvXg3Jv9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5CvXg3Jv9U[/video] You've got my number you can make the call, until then I wont bother you at all.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;BnG4ZvhWCz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnG4ZvhWCz0[/video]


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 15, 2013)

Shops open late i hope im feelin bout right so lets play some Ray Wylie....i just like they way it smells....[video=youtube;06OBZQ2Sb6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06OBZQ2Sb6k[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 16, 2013)

Eye: I've not heard Soul Coughing in years.

I liked this one very early in their career:

[video=youtube;rEFQTY4hjUk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEFQTY4hjUk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 16, 2013)

Up too early, time for a big old joint and go back to sleep soon...

Love me some JJ Grey I try to catch him when hes in town, great party band, I always have a good time

[video=youtube;yustOlCfnRc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yustOlCfnRc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 16, 2013)

Lest we get too mellow round here... 

[video=youtube;1F1LGbQWeTM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F1LGbQWeTM[/video]


What's everyone's big plans for the weekend?

My son is finishing up several weeks of training and starting a great new job Monday so we are going to celebrate that a bit, he was on a wrong path for a while, but turned his life around completely. When you want to change and improve your life it can be done, it just takes hard work and dedication. I could not be more proud. 

Looks like rain most of the weekend


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 16, 2013)

Coffee today is fresh ground vanilla caramel that compliments this lovely caramel ice in the vape. 

[video=youtube;Jz2zrjloq9I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz2zrjloq9I[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 16, 2013)

oh Miss.......just a cuppa joe for me this morning please, black. My weekend will be at home this time. Until I get this effing catheter out I'm not climbing any mountains or jeeping around on the logging roads. My current grow is ready for chop so thats my plan. So far the LA Chocolat is the tastiest, I may order some more of those, it's a hit with my customers. Got up at 2 to take meds then back to bed, around 3:30 my favorite cat found exactly the wrong place to step so I'm up for the day now.....don't anyone feel sorry for me, the pain will mostly be gone by next thursday when they remove the garden hose. have a good day stoners!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 16, 2013)

Dear James I hope everything is still going well with you, take it easy til that contraption is gone. Relax and take beautiful photos, they keep me very entertained. The photos with the mountains and lake are exceptionally gorgeous. I hope to make it to that side of the world one day, not yet ventured west further than Vegas. 

I want to go see the new movie out today called "The Butler", it looks great. 

Having the second cup of coffee and kicked back researching the family tree a bit. It's one of the best hobbies I've had yet. I get so lost in it I look up hours later and time has flown by. I bought the full access to world wide records on the ancestry site and actually went back to 1495 on one branch of the tree and still going. They simplify it for you and when you fill in your family tree sections that you know, other hints pop up on these names by automatically cross referencing the whole site. Its basically like filling in a flow chart and it soon becomes endlessly fascinating when the branches keep growing. 

So far all I've found is Scottish/Irish/English in my background on both sides but there are still many branches yet to be filled in. I like knowing who I am and believe it or not you are never too old to still learn exactly who you are. Sometimes that gets clouded by things in life and you need a refresher course to remember how awesome you really are.

And each of you truly are a miracle.... never forget that. Each day above ground and you are still breathing is a blessing.... 

Today and everyday all I search for is peace. The greatest gift of all.

[video=youtube;Q5ZL8qvEmR0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5ZL8qvEmR0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 16, 2013)

One of my top fave vocalists ever....

[video=youtube;Qv5S7uUmtc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qv5S7uUmtc4[/video]


Starting to get cloudy like it may rain a little again today.... rained last nite so the dogs have just enough mud around their newly constructed fence to roll in and look all funky when I go to get them in the evening. Wonder why dogs like roll in nasty/stinky things? Ah the great unanswered questions in the universe...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2013)

hello all I am by no way new to the roll it up scene but I am very happy to have a seat in the coffee lounge. I wont bore you with my trials and errors suffice to say ive been burned, lied to and ripped off and im still smiling(idk how but I am). Hope everyone here is enjoying there day. My contribution to the music will be as follows [video=youtube_share;KJBTOC3Mfpk]http://youtu.be/KJBTOC3Mfpk[/video]lmao ive lost my thread a few times!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 16, 2013)

VTM welcome to the shop, we tend to be a mellow, friendly bunch. Glad to see your smiling face here and know the shop stays open 24/7 to hang out, relax, meet new friends and listen to new tunes. Kick back and enjoy....

[video=youtube;5DkvUsx6xIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DkvUsx6xIA[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh any aloe lovers here? I posted my lady here at the gardening section check her out she loves her daddies green thumb![video=youtube_share;PFwom4D3i4g]http://youtu.be/PFwom4D3i4g[/video]there's a rare one!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;GRYy-soGoUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRYy-soGoUI[/video] Going to aim for the sky 
Keep my feet on the ground 
Raise my voice to the heavens 
Make a joyful sound


----------



## Trousers (Aug 16, 2013)

Fuck Yeah Friday Vibes through teh interwebs





































Now is the time when Trousers will dance.



[video=youtube;5NV6Rdv1a3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NV6Rdv1a3I[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 16, 2013)

a bit of a rough day but the evening is looking better, snuck a flask of cheep whiskey into the coffee shop, don't bust me!

[video=youtube;1wfamPW3Eaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wfamPW3Eaw[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2013)

What a morning! Anyone feel like sharing with a broke patient? I'm paying attention to whats going on around my area and its scaring me. If you don't make 100grand a year there pushing you out of your hometown here! Wtf I cant even afford meds atm with 1200.00 a month rent whoa![video=youtube_share;3xJWxPE8G2c]http://youtu.be/3xJWxPE8G2c[/video] good ole joe!


----------



## kinetic (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;PAI3QgssxKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=PAI3QgssxKA&amp;t=6[/video]
Had a treat, an expensive cup of coffee, well four shots of exspresso in my mocha.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 17, 2013)

quads!!! rrrrr rrrrr rrrrr rrrrroooaaarrr!!!!! outta my way slowpoke!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 17, 2013)

Hazlenut kahlua coffee, 3 Stooges marathon, about to get ready to go see the new movie The Butler this afternoon.

This song makes me laugh, Rick James is somewhere laughing in the universe....

[video=youtube;AHPhZwZKvzk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=AHPhZwZKvzk#at=81[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 17, 2013)

Which then makes me think of the Gourds version of Gin & Juice....

[video=youtube;ur1N3UyT1lE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur1N3UyT1lE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 17, 2013)

And then there is the completely unexpected Zac Brown Band who does mostly country, absolutely doing a great job with one of my favorite Rage Against the Machine songs... Killing in the Name Of

[video=youtube;_ChmnEFUGoA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ChmnEFUGoA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 17, 2013)

Ahhhh, brunch in the coffee shop. I love the aroma in here.

[video=youtube;Wa8s6RJwAxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa8s6RJwAxU[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Aug 17, 2013)

just some instant coffee here and listening to some JerryGarcia Band,David Grisman and String cheese this am


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2013)

Ugh, I couldn't sleep last night so I drank a beer and smoked the bong (way to much), and today I'm hung over. I could almost feel sorry for myself, almost. So now I need to go to the sporting goods store and buy a nose clip. I can not believe I've turned into such a priss. I embarrass myself.

[video=youtube;-djFf4G9nKc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-djFf4G9nKc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 17, 2013)

Resisting your female loveliness is futile, it cannot be denied Miss Annie xo <3 

I embrace it, because well I am a girlie girl as you saw from my photos lol.. I love the fact you are female with this incredible brain!! 

Since I am blonde its always assumed I am dumb! 

[video=youtube;rkYh2BYONms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkYh2BYONms[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 17, 2013)

i saw the title, phenomenal woman, and immediately thought of this brave young lioness

[video=youtube;UrasFcGqM_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrasFcGqM_s[/video]


----------



## Kizka (Aug 17, 2013)

[youtube]D0ixo5K2aTk[/youtube]

Chai tea on a rainy day. Not too shabby.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hope everyone has had a great weekend thus far!! [video=youtube;a7rHg8GQsDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7rHg8GQsDA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 17, 2013)

Just went to see the movie, "The Butler". It was intense, sad, funny and a really great movie. I enjoyed it a lot and want to own the movie when it comes out on dvd.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;o8EE0LH9KyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8EE0LH9KyQ[/video]

I have to stop at the coffee shop to slip this tune your way.

Give it a listen.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 17, 2013)

Again this song has Trousers 100% Bona Fide, Iron Clad, sickly sweet, shamalama ding dong, money back guarantee:

[video=youtube;w7zWOH7ZmKs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7zWOH7ZmKs[/video]


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 17, 2013)

One of those days...[video=youtube;2wvMNu15Uwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wvMNu15Uwo[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 18, 2013)

Can't believe I am still awake so might as well have a vape hit or 3.... listening to some blues with Colin James.

[video=youtube;c9mNfhWn0CY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9mNfhWn0CY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 18, 2013)

Might as well get up and dance a little with Colin James

[video=youtube;oWo5njKUvtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWo5njKUvtI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 18, 2013)

While I am getting my groove on might as well whip out some Eddie Kirkland 

[video=youtube;VnZ1wBle09g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnZ1wBle09g[/video]


Hope you all had a good weekend so far!!!


----------



## see4 (Aug 18, 2013)

what is this trhead iam in? who are you people>s?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;TEnzdp71U78]http://youtu.be/TEnzdp71U78[/video] working with some African harrar this am listening to frank and steve tear shit up! Miss those two jamming together! Oh and we got some nl#5 from uncle last night so good am indeed!


----------



## james2500 (Aug 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> what is this trhead iam in? who are you people>s?


hahha 

"Where am I?, Where's my truck?"


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 18, 2013)

Good Morning Beautiful People!

Really loving low humidity and cooler temps in August! 

I still have the Freedom Riders on my mind today after watching the movie, "The Butler" yesterday. It reminded me once again the incredible bravery and the fact that these folks knew they could die at any given time and still they boarded the bus and rode on. To believe so deeply in equal rights for all they were relentless in their pursuit of freedom. 

These folks were true heroes in the fact they pressed on knowing they could be killed, and they never fought back. They were relentlessly attacked and attempts were made to burn them alive inside the buses. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Riders

Bless them one and all for standing up for what they believed in. Even in the face of death their dedication to equality and basic rights as a human never wavered. I find them to be some of the bravest folks in all of the pages of history. 

[video=youtube;ph0aELhsQoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph0aELhsQoc[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2fTKhZIH2oU]http://youtu.be/2fTKhZIH2oU[/video] grew up to this album! love alan parsons project! Last cup of joe, then off to walk through some fresh air!


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 18, 2013)

Good morning. One more day of peace before the Monday thru Friday work thing starts up all over again....

[video=youtube;HoSOuYNNXjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoSOuYNNXjU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 18, 2013)

Morning VT & Talon hope you both enjoy your day!! 

Here's some Big Head Todd doing a blues version of Sexy and I know it.... diggin it!

[video=youtube;1LH2c_mFwLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LH2c_mFwLg&amp;list=PLAEC6669E2C46CB10[/video]


----------



## Kizka (Aug 18, 2013)

Bullet proof coffee and another rainy morning. Hope it clears up soon, the natives are growing restless.


[youtube]jR4zzVxnDLQ[/youtube]


----------



## ebgood (Aug 18, 2013)

feelin real danky this mornin

[video=youtube_share;BSx0crB5I5c]http://youtu.be/BSx0crB5I5c[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Aug 18, 2013)

im just crumblin herb

[video=youtube_share;9Q5Hl6mc8iM]http://youtu.be/9Q5Hl6mc8iM[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Aug 18, 2013)

inhale........exhale

[video=youtube_share;BuJDaOVz2qY]http://youtu.be/BuJDaOVz2qY[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Aug 18, 2013)

classic!!!

[video=youtube_share;EaqQhdt1qqk]http://youtu.be/EaqQhdt1qqk[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Aug 18, 2013)

awwyeaaa.. lemme take it back 1 time

[video=youtube_share;gfaguHBfwOM]http://youtu.be/gfaguHBfwOM[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 18, 2013)

Wake and bake with coffee,A tri-fecta of bliss!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 18, 2013)

Hope you all had a great weekend! Stayed somewhat busy today and got a few things done around here but still didn't finish half of my TO DO list. I am a bad procrastinator sometimes too. It's nearly a full moon and really bright out tonite. Very mild temps with low humidity in August is a real nice unexpected pleasure. 

Counting the days til I go on vacation next month and get away for a few days!! 

[video=youtube;G27VKWgJeUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G27VKWgJeUE[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Aug 18, 2013)

yea its super bright out my way too. nice nite


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 18, 2013)

The jukebox has been kickin great tunes today in the shop....


----------



## james2500 (Aug 18, 2013)

It's a cool moonlit night here too with the crickets saying goodbye to summer, a soft mountain breeze is blowing through the house.


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 18, 2013)

I think I'll end my day the same way I started it...by taking some bong hits right here in the shop. I am soooo not ready for Monday. lol

[video=youtube;KGSPUOaHYn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGSPUOaHYn4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;i79lVTbIJJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i79lVTbIJJM[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2013)

Random fair trade Arabica from somewhere Indonesia ways this am! very smoothkinda like debby 's legs back in the day![video=youtube_share;7ZM6UeOLJ4Q]http://youtu.be/7ZM6UeOLJ4Q[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;dh4ypUu6A1I]http://youtu.be/dh4ypUu6A1I[/video]love annie too! good morning everybody!


----------



## kinetic (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;HFi-z3dCVZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFi-z3dCVZE[/video]
Peetes whole bean, Major Dickinson Blend.


----------



## Kizka (Aug 19, 2013)

Dark roast with sugar free Irish cream syrup. Maybe I'll get motivated now.

[Youtube]lMLnDuzgkjo[/youtube]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 19, 2013)

Morning one and all! 

The weekend flies by all too quickly! Still cool around here but humidity and heat are going to make a come back by the end of the week.

I've noticed that youtube has turned into a spamming/ad driven monster, it's became a chore to find a video that doesn't start with commercials. 

Then I loaded that wonderful app adblock plus and now don't seem to deal with such hassle. I definitely recommend it.

Went a few weeks ago to see Tedeschi Trucks Band with Black Crowes, needless to say it was sheer perfection. They sing together at the end of the shows and its really fantastic!

[video=youtube;3q_srbaixfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3q_srbaixfE[/video]


Lets go get stoned darlings!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;MjmAPbo-7WY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjmAPbo-7WY[/video] snuck some tequila into the coffee shop and now my brain is just a jellyfish in the ocean of my head, drinkin some rum and hitchin my thumb, making my way down to Texas with a cabinet full of mushrooms and cooler full of beer


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow tequila this early in the day would mean I would be sick by the afternoon lol 

But hey party on!! 

[video=youtube;BodXwAYeTfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BodXwAYeTfM[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 19, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Wow tequila this early in the day would mean I would be sick by the afternoon lol
> 
> But hey party on!!


Go big or go home!!! hahaha


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 19, 2013)

Ah young grasshopper I've had plenty of days of going big, then puking on my shoes later on. Been there done that got the t shirt. I drink a few cocktails now and then but don't get drunk much anymore. Too hard on an antique like me. 

But hey drink up its your party you can barf if ya want to.... 

I will sit over here with my berry smoothie and hit this volcano bag of sour diesel 

[video=youtube;-XyTpENuoCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XyTpENuoCI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 19, 2013)

Went shopping today and bought a new sign for the coffee shop.... it will hang in the front window! 



 Everybody MUST get stoned!! *lights up*


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 19, 2013)

I love it 2RS, let's blow it up so passers can't miss it.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 19, 2013)

Moosetracks icecream and then a fat doob before bed. Sometimes its the simple things....

[video=youtube;DqhPStW23Qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqhPStW23Qs[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 20, 2013)

Morning fellow bakers! Hope this morning finds you all well and happy!! 

Early morning bake and headed back to bed. Up wayyyy too early!! 

Happy 65th birthday to one of my favorite singers on the planet: Robert Plant!!

[video=youtube;CVRp_RPxV5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVRp_RPxV5w[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 20, 2013)

overplayed on the radio for decades but this is still my favorite "popular" electric blues......ummmm well right now it is in 10 minutes it could be something else but still it's epic.....
[video=youtube;ehwSEVbBZl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehwSEVbBZl4[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 20, 2013)

Epic
[video=youtube;0mn4vHDk9n4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mn4vHDk9n4[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rlQYqQs0R3w]http://youtu.be/rlQYqQs0R3w[/video] The lil pricks knocked over my jiffypots this am lmao then proceeded to promptly shit in said seedlings, gotta love em though there my babies.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 20, 2013)

Good coffee, good smoke, looking over cast like it may rain. Yesterday out of the blue a deluge of rain poured like mad for about 20 mins yesterday then disappeared soon as it appeared.
Anyone caught out in it was soaked to the skin. 

I like this group of siblings, saw them at the Blues Awards last year and next month they are playing at a festival I'm going to.

[video=youtube;0HYL11-YRnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HYL11-YRnE[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 20, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Morning fellow bakers! Hope this morning finds you all well and happy!!
> 
> Early morning bake and headed back to bed. Up wayyyy too early!!
> 
> ...


I saw this tour...with the Honeydrippers...lol.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-1Pjii5j0YE]http://youtu.be/-1Pjii5j0YE[/video] I see you live on love street!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 20, 2013)

Took the dogs out back to their new fenced area and soon as I turn around to walk in the house it just started pouring rain!! So glad they have a concrete porch with a roof to stay dry inside their house. 

Having a later in the day cup of coffee (hazelnut) to ward off the urge to take a nap while listening to this rain on the metal roof! 

Seems like a good time for one of my favorites: SRV  

[video=youtube;Xprs_uJbGgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xprs_uJbGgI[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 20, 2013)

morning, rolling..

I need a coffee after last night! too much fun  

[video=youtube;ZL1cRSRUUZQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL1cRSRUUZQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 20, 2013)

Hepheastus Good Day my friend!
Come on in here outta the rain and get you a big steaming cup of coffee and may I suggest some lovely space cakes or muffins to begin your day off really groovy? 

In an Eddie Hazel mood after posting this whole album in another thread. Eddie was one of the most under rated guitar players that ever graced the planet. 

I love his version of California Dreaming....

[video=youtube;0lt9xSxfFWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lt9xSxfFWM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 20, 2013)

Ah, rain has moved on and the sun is trying to peek thru! Love that smell after rain, everything is so clean and fresh. 

Feeling like hearing some wonderful Robbie Robertson. This song is so soothing and relaxing to me....Unbound

[video=youtube;JnZb1AtrxoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnZb1AtrxoY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 20, 2013)

Here is the newspaper for those of you who like to do some reading while hanging out here at the coffeeshop. I found this some very pleasant reading.... maybe you will too 

http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-c1-pot-bar-20130820-dto,0,2801783.htmlstory


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 20, 2013)

Songfacts:
This song was written as a tribute to Joe Walsh of the Eagles. In the liner notes of her TimeSpace album, Stevie explained:
"I guess in a very few rare cases, some people find someone that they fall in love with the very first time they see them... from across the room, from a million miles away. Some people call it love at first sight, and of course, I never believed in that until that night I walked into a party after a gig at the hotel, and from across the room, without my glasses, I saw this man and I walked straight to him. He held out his hands to me, and I walked straight into them. I remember thinking, I can never be far from this person again... he is my soul. 

He seemed to be in a lot of pain, though hid it well. But finally, a few days later, (we were in Denver), he rented a jeep and drove me up into the snow covered hills of Colorado... for about 2 hours. He wouldn't tell me where we were going, but he did tell me a story of a little daughter that he had lost. To Joe, she was much more than a child. She was three and a half, and she could relate to him.

I guess I had been complaining about a lot of things going on on the road, and he decided to make me aware of how unimportant my problems were if they were compared to worse sorrows. So he told me that he had taken his little girl to this magic park whenever he could, and the only thing she EVER complained about was that she was too little to reach up to the drinking fountain. As we drove up to this beautiful park, (it was snowing a little bit), he came around to open my door and help me down, and when I looked up, I saw the park... his baby's park, and I burst into tears saying, 'You built a drinking fountain here for her, didn't you?' I was right, under a huge beautiful hanging tree, was a tiny silver drinking fountain. I left Joe to get to it, and on it, it said, dedicated to HER and all the others who were too small to get a drink.

So he wrote a song for her, and I wrote a song for him... 'This is your song, ' I said to the people, but it was Joe's song. Thank you, Joe, for the most committed song I ever wrote. But more than that, thank you for inspiring me in so may ways. Nothing in my life ever seems as dark anymore, since we took that drive. - Stevie Nicks 

[video=youtube;akGx4EiOLZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akGx4EiOLZQ[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

Sending some good vibes out to everyone on this lovely afternoon [video=youtube;fLDw_gj5e3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLDw_gj5e3g[/video] *Wake up to find out that you are the eyes of the world,
The heart has it's beaches, it's homeland and thoughts of it's own.
Wake now, discover that you are the song that the mornin brings,
But the heart has it's seasons, it's evenins and songs of it's own <3*


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;1CNshJNVkrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CNshJNVkrM[/video] part II


----------



## slowbus (Aug 20, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> [video=youtube;1CNshJNVkrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CNshJNVkrM[/video] part II



I was prolly there


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I was prolly there


I would like this 10 times if I could!!! haha I was probably 3 or 4 at the time. How magical. Bruce looks soo happy to be a part of such an amazing experience in this video. I love Bruce Hornsby and Brent on the keys. Never got to see Jerry but he will forever remain in my heart. Forever Grateful for all the wonderful music <3 !!!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;mFFnNri15-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFFnNri15-4[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;P0NNBcO-dNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0NNBcO-dNM[/video] Last one!!! One love my people!!! <3<3<3


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 20, 2013)

Turned out to be a lovely afternoon after the rain. These August temps are amazing me, I am used to be burning up in relentless humidity and overwhelming summer heat. 

Here is a little afternoon Orianthi ....

[video=youtube;1RUB-cPRuoA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RUB-cPRuoA[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;rKaQzQAlNn4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKaQzQAlNn4[/video]

nice videos hempy.. figured I'd add to the music

@ rolling.. YES! I can't wait for it to start getting chilly outside. I live in TX so when the early months of winter come along, it's really nice weather IMO. Nice and cold.. but not freezing.. well most days


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 20, 2013)

Dear Hempy, I love Bob Marley! When I went to Jamaica I paid this fine gentleman a little tip everyday to play me Bob Marley songs on the beach while being so blown away on the strongest smelling skunk bud I've ever had the pleasure of partaking of....

On my hubs birthday this amazing fellow with one leg and a lot of talent sang Three Little Birds last year in Negril. I long to return soon!!

[video=youtube;jO8nSMSen7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO8nSMSen7w[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 20, 2013)

sometimes I feel strong like a glacier carving the mountain, sometimes like a dandelion seed stuck in a fence....

[video=youtube;WRmBChQjZPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRmBChQjZPs[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 20, 2013)

James my friend, message me and let me know how you are. 

[video=youtube;A8EgDFKk5wA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8EgDFKk5wA[/video]


----------



## Kizka (Aug 20, 2013)

So the water heater broke, and I had to call the landlord. Guess where my tent is at...yeah right next to it. Had to cut the scrog net down to get everything moved before the maintenance guy got here. Bonus is I now know about thermocouple replacement in a closed system. Blargh! Sorry for the rant. Keep on rockin my friends.

[youtube]RLpYShTQWNk[/youtube]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 20, 2013)

Hate it when that shit happens, glad you were able to get thru scrutiny without being noticed!


----------



## james2500 (Aug 20, 2013)

good onya Kiz for flying under the radar!


----------



## Kizka (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words my friends. It is not an experience I want to repeat. Gave myself a few new grey hairs getting it done. Have to wait a few hours for lights on to make sure everything is working and then I can survey the damage. Just wondering what to do now that the net is gone. Can't wait until we buy a place, I am over this renting crap.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 20, 2013)

Dinner is sesame ginger marinated broiled pork steaks, asparagus casserole and macaroni salad. Iced passion tea with honey and fat volcano bags of caramel ice for dessert.

Grandpa Jones whats fer supper? 

[video=youtube;MR3kI_LHMDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR3kI_LHMDI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 20, 2013)

^^^^lol Now I'm hungry.

[video=youtube;i5Q0nOXTDdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5Q0nOXTDdo[/video]

Mac and cheese, mac and cheese, mac and cheese......lol


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;ffhqOy_A8KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffhqOy_A8KM[/video] 

I know im wierd in my music but its a blue moon tonight so here is some father of blue grass.


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;kWn-9D1eTRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWn-9D1eTRc[/video]

Carry on now. Really enjoy the shop & all the music, hell of a jukebox........


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 20, 2013)

It is your birthday so pick out any buds or baked goods you would like here at the coffeeshop sunni  

[video=youtube;E4PlKnEeUn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4PlKnEeUn8[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qOas7U-JKRk]http://youtu.be/qOas7U-JKRk[/video] indeed love is meh drug of choice!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;R-IYbpy2gkg]http://youtu.be/R-IYbpy2gkg[/video] what great tune by a great band! good early morning im an insomniac today!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qkG4tWd4Cpk]http://youtu.be/qkG4tWd4Cpk[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;MlQ6BqWYWmQ]http://youtu.be/MlQ6BqWYWmQ[/video] gonna clean tha house like turbo from breakin today! Ah I miss the good ole days.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 21, 2013)

Good morning friends, happy hump day!!! 

[video=youtube;9HLOS2fi2Vo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HLOS2fi2Vo[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 21, 2013)

Going to see these guys soon and I can't wait!! 

[video=youtube;VGRFWM1MAfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGRFWM1MAfM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 21, 2013)

I sure do love a good party in the delta...

[video=youtube;Ex0fUnHwjqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex0fUnHwjqw[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 21, 2013)

I like the delta too...but give me the hills! something about that rolling steady beat they have up there. 
Spent a night down there 2 nights ago. It was my bd so I went out and we ended up at a place called fishes? I think. A LOT of drunk rednecks... somewhere around holly springs. Made a lot of new friends and danced with a fat lady. So it was one to remember! I couldn't find it again if my life depended on it. So yeh, I got messed up and couldn't drive home.
2RS...If you get a chance go to the picnic sometime in early summer. Plenty of N Ms blues
[video=youtube;FA4jfEOanIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA4jfEOanIk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 21, 2013)

I refer to all of Mississippi as the delta lol I've always wanted to go to the hill country picnic and will make it there one day. Did you see Lightnin Malcolm around Holly Springs anywhere? Hes a lot of fun! He used to play with Cedric Burnside on drums

I had no idea it was your bday EM!! Happy belated birthday!!!!! 

Lightnin Malcolm & Cedric Burnside singing "RL Burnside"

[video=youtube;RWe_XXY10L0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWe_XXY10L0[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 21, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> I refer to all of Mississippi as the delta lol I've always wanted to go to the hill country picnic and will make it there one day. Did you see Lightnin Malcolm around Holly Springs anywhere? Hes a lot of fun! He used to play with Cedric Burnside on drums
> 
> I had no idea it was your bday EM!! Happy belated birthday!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 21, 2013)

I so love that song Someday Baby. Hubs and I always blast RL Burnside when driving down thru Mississippi either going to Tunica to gamble or to Clarksdale for Juke Joint Fest. When we were listening to this song my hubs says, Hey that is the Allman Brothers song Trouble No More! I said wtf you talking about willis? I listened to the words and it is the same identical song!!! Hubs can get on my nerves like most men at times but damn that man knows his music. He turned me onto RL Burnside to begin with amongst many more. He has his original albums from college and some of the greatest newspaper clippings and concert tickets. He got to see Duane Allman perform with the Allmans at his college just before he died. 

Maybe I am just blonde and never put these two together in my mind since they sound so completely different.... but they are the same song! Did you know this already too and I am just behind on figuring it out? LOL 

[video=youtube;gWTlgaD-bSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWTlgaD-bSc[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 21, 2013)

Whats up everyone??? Feelin like some Doors today. [video=youtube;0_wcu3bMls4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_wcu3bMls4[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;dQmiV3fIe7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQmiV3fIe7o[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 21, 2013)

Gosh I love listening to amazing Billie Holiday singing Stormy Weather when it's actually storming outside like it is now. A relaxing puff or three of caramel ice, a good cup of afternoon coffee and Billie singing my troubles away. Have to get ready to go to the dentist soon... wooo hoo! NOT!

[video=youtube;EIgVCU19pjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIgVCU19pjg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 21, 2013)

Jarle Bernhoft keeps me entertained all afternoon he is a force to be reckoned with all by himself. 

[video=youtube;hRYxzARpdEk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRYxzARpdEk[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Aug 21, 2013)

What up y'all? Been a busy bee lately. Haven't had much time in the morning to drink my coffee and to chat it up. So I figured I'd catch y'all in the evening beings the shop's open 24/7. I really like this guy. Not sure if Saul is everyone's cup of tea but figured I'd share...

[video=youtube;tuQVNA3JstU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuQVNA3JstU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 21, 2013)

Yo Neo glad to see ya stopping in again!!! 

Went to the dentist today and have to go back Friday to get drilled and filled and not in a good way! hah!

Went out for steak tonight and it sure hit the spot. Satisfied my carnivorous cravings for a while. 

Finally relaxed and having a well deserved exodus cheese break. Hope all of you had a splendid day/evening!

[video=youtube;Vg6MIuXrFf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg6MIuXrFf8[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;V6vsjnSpTkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6vsjnSpTkA[/video] What a beautiful night outside!! Think im gonna chill in here for a while and burn some of this blackberry. This tune has a really nice jam. Hope all you folks are having a great night.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 22, 2013)

No one seems to be around so Im going to hog the jukebox for a while. moe. is the mood tnite. [video=youtube;FtNHwBVfdDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtNHwBVfdDI[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;L1RMXXSK4BA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1RMXXSK4BA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2013)

Good morning world, great coffee, snoring dogs and a little early morning buzz to start the day.

I planted moon flowers from mail order seeds back in the spring and they are blooming huge white blooms everywhere. I planted one in a hanging pot next to the back door and a few in the flower bed and they're really beautiful. They opened their lovely faces just in time for the huge full moon last nite. 

Still feeling sleepy and not wanting to get going this morning. Hope you all have a really great day and things turn out just how you want them to 

[video=youtube;sYl_hCLMQ4A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYl_hCLMQ4A[/video]

Does anyone know why the word seeds automatically posts as a link back to MJ seeds that I had no intention of posting? This is about flower seeds sheesh.


----------



## ghb (Aug 22, 2013)

the main sponsor of the site is a shop that sells, amongst other things, seeds. 
it was probably a stipulation from the advertising contract as it provides a lot of traffic to the shop, more passing trade equals more trade.

personally i type beans or pips etc instead, people know what you mean and it makes me feel better that i don't make people fall for advertisement tricks lol.

i have just listened to this and smoked some nice cheese for the first time in a couple of weeks, life seems so much nicer.

[video=youtube;3EacSwV8wiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EacSwV8wiA[/video]

how is life 2rs? i have a lot of indoor gardening to attend to, i would prefer to spend time in the sun seeing as it's such a nice day here.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2013)

Big fan of cheese, Barneys Blue Cheese turned out well for me and I loved it since I smoked it in Amsterdam at Barneys! Exodus cheese turned out well for me too and its a stinkalicious little buzz inducing pleasant surprise. 

Yeah I usually say beans but I didn't realize the S word would be a link everytime. Its ok tho, they gotta make some money here too I suppose.

Sunny outside today, not expecting anymore crazy out of the blue down pours. For three days in a row rain would just suddenly pound the hell outta everything for about 15 mins then drift away quickly as it arrived. The first day it happened my son was mowing the yard and he had to leave his clothes outside and just wear a towel in the house, he was soaked to the skin in less than 2 minutes! 

Things are going pretty good around here, can't complain when others have it so bad. 

Counting the days here til my vegas vacation next month, ready to get away for a few days.

This is one of my favorite songs off the new Made Up Mind album by Tedeschi Trucks, there aren't many vids to choose from yet since the song is new, but I just saw them with Black Crowes and they rocked this out!! 

[video=youtube;84BhWpz7qbc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84BhWpz7qbc[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;oMTBnAuKZnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMTBnAuKZnw[/video]
Major Dickinson's Blend whole bean coffee. A little Funk Mix strictly from 45's. Alot of our younger posters may not know what I mean by 45's.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2013)

I called 45's "little records". My mother was a seamstress in a factory most all my life and she brought home these industrial size spools that thread was on and we stacked those "little records" on the thread spools. My folks divorced when I was 8 so they both ran pretty wild after that. My mom would have parties at the house after we went to bed and all these weed smoking folks that were bringing a "lid" ( a 15 dollar four finger bag) to the parties would forget their albums. Once they left them there I made sure to slide them back out of site so they never found them again HAHA! So because of them I fell in love with Jimi Hendrix, Allman Brothers and Zeppelin. I blew the speakers out of my mom's old heavy ass console stereo with green velvet in the front speakers. That friggin thing ate 8 track tapes like it was going out of style. I know my mom purchased Eagles Greatest Hits, Frampton Comes Alive and Ohio Players Fire about 3 times each cause of the stereo devouring 8 tracks.

When my son was about 10 we went to a garage sale and he points and says,"mom what is that?" I look over and it's 8 tracks! Hah! I had an 8 track jam box that ran on big old expensive D batteries. When I was 18 I bought a 66 comet caliente for 500 dollars and got my drivers license while that 8 track jam box was in the back seat playing the sound track from Cheech and Chong. I will never forget "Lowrider" was playing. I went to the drivers license center, took my test and then the driving test instructor walked up and it was a girl I went to school with. We drove down the road, pulled over for a cigarette. Listened to Lowrider and headed back to the DL center where I of course passed with flying colors! 

Anytime I hear lowrider I think about my license and being in my ride Clyde the caliente Comet! 

[video=youtube;ro4yhp9L6Ok]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro4yhp9L6Ok[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hot damn its hoppin up in this B today !!! Whats everyone got goin on???


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday to the late great John Lee Hooker 

[video=youtube;IM6tQH6o1GU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM6tQH6o1GU[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;istJXUJJP0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=istJXUJJP0g[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;hCDAfa-NI-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCDAfa-NI-M[/video] Want some coke, have some weed
You know me, I'm your friend
Your main boy, thick and thin
I'm your pusherman
I'm your pusherman


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 22, 2013)

Another good one by war[video=youtube_share;AKAhkaycqKY]http://youtu.be/AKAhkaycqKY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2013)

aw yeah my ninja friend...you done got this funk machine cranked up early this morning.... time to get up offa that thang and groove!!

I saw this band in the 80s and danced my guts out.... still love them to this day. 

[video=youtube;atnNTeGfKm8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atnNTeGfKm8[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 22, 2013)

Great stuff guys!!!  [video=youtube;espD_-Z-SaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=espD_-Z-SaY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2013)

mmm just one more... how I do love me some Charlie Wilson. I had "You dropped a bomb on me" on a "little record" and played it and danced everyday after school til my mother wanted to freaking run away from home. I've always been obsessed with dancing lol....

[video=youtube;9WiCBGX0qZI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WiCBGX0qZI[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 22, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Great stuff guys!!!  [video=youtube;espD_-Z-SaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=espD_-Z-SaY[/video]


Gotta listen to this one! bout to fire up the stereo!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;8uJqoIVC9hI]http://youtu.be/8uJqoIVC9hI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2013)

Saw Steely Dan last summer for the first time and it was the greatest sound of any show I've ever been to. It was outdoors and it was like listening to the cd, really freaking incredible. If you have the chance to see them go for sure!!

[video=youtube;HkKo0CelPUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkKo0CelPUs[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 22, 2013)

I grew up with my parents always playing steely Dan, so I guess it rubbed off on me. It's one of my favorite bands, true music IMO.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2013)

What I love the most about Steely Dan is their jazz elements to pretty much every song. They are some of the greatest musicians who ever walked the planet!! Freaking perfection sound quality live that has to be witnessed to be believed. Literally the most perfect sounding concert I've been to and at this point I've went to a quite a few!

They wouldn't let us bring in a camera at all of any kind and my phone takes crap photos so I have no pics of that show and I hate it. I have LOTS of concert photos I've taken over the years.

[video=youtube;sogYgHlNnqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sogYgHlNnqo[/video]


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2013)

http://thestonesoup.com/blog/2010/03/the-secret-to-easy-to-peel-boiled-eggs/# theres a few tricks out there


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> http://thestonesoup.com/blog/2010/03/the-secret-to-easy-to-peel-boiled-eggs/# theres a few tricks out there


Happy belated B-Day.

I stopped counting, but if anyone asks the reply is always the same.

29 plus tax.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry I couldn't get the stupid pic to delete so I deleted what I said. 

I will repeat it so it makes sense the advice Sunni is giving me!!!

Made egg salad, sun chips and green tea with wild flower honey. I can never get the eggs to peel right and I always end up with egg yolk salad because there is very little white left.

thanks for the hints Sunni!! Hope you are having a good day darlin!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;TdX7WvZ9--Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdX7WvZ9--Q[/video] And she said honey take me dancing 
But they ended up by sleeping 
In a doorway 
By the bodegas and the lights on 
Upper Broadway 
Wearing diamonds on the soles of their shoes


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2013)

Not too much to tell this evening. Full and lazy watching tv before bed! 

Hope you all have a great evening and fantastic weekend!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Saw Steely Dan last summer for the first time and it was the greatest sound of any show I've ever been to. It was outdoors and it was like listening to the cd, really freaking incredible. If you have the chance to see them go for sure!!


i was smokin with the boys upstairs
[video=youtube;Sq8OU-7JDFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq8OU-7JDFA[/video]


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;XR2oct3zeTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR2oct3zeTM[/video]

Man the shop has been busy today.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2013)

ah I guess I am just too nice but I believe in spreading the love around!



*You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.



*


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;KzMxrTf6WiI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzMxrTf6WiI[/video]


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 22, 2013)

Hendrix was a god & was in his prime. Him & Stevie Ray died way too soon.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;eBG5PQuW6oo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBG5PQuW6oo[/video]
night before stevie died


----------



## ebgood (Aug 22, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> [video=youtube_share;8uJqoIVC9hI]http://youtu.be/8uJqoIVC9hI[/video]


steely dan is the shit!


----------



## ebgood (Aug 22, 2013)

an ex turned me on to dan many years ago. this one is my fav i think. anyway, beuffer, not just _your_ opinion, these dudes are artists. underated in their time.

[video=youtube_share;RlTGOpjRDjs]http://youtu.be/RlTGOpjRDjs[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fu5_ZwZYYpY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fu5_ZwZYYpY[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Aug 23, 2013)

Major Dickinson and me, love strong coffee
[video=youtube;D-0aAxaQ2wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-0aAxaQ2wo[/video]
"Burn my shadow away..."
I like this video, I've felt like this before. LIke there was a bomb strapped to my chest when I woke.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 23, 2013)

They call it medium roast but ill be damned if im not power buzzin on the caff lol! Gooooood morgen my friends![video=youtube_share;3Tvg6lOStfk]http://youtu.be/3Tvg6lOStfk[/video] Yeah we got abeautiful lake up here!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 23, 2013)

Morning! Thank goodness its Friday! 

Really do appreciate all you kind folks stopping in to hang out at the shop sharing your thoughts and music! 

All aboard the time machine with Devon Allman....

[video=youtube;QNaZeCUdQho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNaZeCUdQho[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Whoo Friday! Morning all! gonna start the day off with a doob, some tunes, and of course a cup of coffee.
[video=youtube_share;3k0-sGqxIiQ]http://youtu.be/3k0-sGqxIiQ[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;uSquiIVLhrQ]http://youtu.be/uSquiIVLhrQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 23, 2013)

Good morning all you wonderful party people! Come on in and grab a seat!

I wish I had loaded this ad block plus ages ago, I can play most any youtube vid now without all those friggin' annoying commercials. SCHWEET!

VTM Vermont does indeed look very beautiful!! You should take photos of the fall leaves soon, I am sure it's gorgeous there!

B420 I love Incubus!! Gotta hear a little more .....

[video=youtube;sRUf30Afcyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRUf30Afcyo[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Had to throw this one in there while we are on them live too because his voice is just awsome!

[video=youtube_share;oy2PhzsxyXc]http://youtu.be/oy2PhzsxyXc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 23, 2013)

Another cup of coffee and the awesome Godsmack. Went to see them 3x now and they were always a great show.

[video=youtube;NU41o6Z-UlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU41o6Z-UlY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 23, 2013)

Went to see Clutch a few months back and they are dynamite live!

[video=youtube;Ia0HUBWdDkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia0HUBWdDkU[/video]


Sitting here wasting time getting high because I have to spend most of the afternoon in the dentist office!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 23, 2013)

There's just something that gets me about live music vs studio. Live IMO really allows you to hear the talent, it's "raw" uncut and I like that.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 23, 2013)

I guess my main hobby is chasing the music. I go to many shows all year because hubs and I are music fanatics. Been to some incredible stuff and hope to see lots more before my journey is done.... I am a music snob, I believe if you can't sing and play live you aren't a real musician. All these studio created turds racking in all the cash and have little to no talent or disney channel level talent like Taylor Swift pisses me off. They may sell a ton of that shit to little kiddies and their tone deaf soccer moms but it ain't music or talent to me.

I reallllllllllly want to see these guys one day!!!

[video=youtube;ycAByDNZYrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycAByDNZYrA[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Aug 23, 2013)

Clutch is so awesome, I think they are the last great rock band imho. First time I saw them was 93 or 94, I've seen them about 8 times live only once were they not very good. That was when their tour bus was wrapped to look like a yager bottle because yager was their tour sponsor.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tool is the shit!

[video=youtube_share;UUXBCdt5IPg]http://youtu.be/UUXBCdt5IPg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 23, 2013)

Me loveth the clutch as well my friend.... I love how they rock yet have a funky edge to stuff that I like to dance to! Such as this...

[video=youtube;iCSFwGy9gQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCSFwGy9gQY[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;SbA24Rn6TLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbA24Rn6TLQ[/video]
and if you like it a little wierd
go to the 2:10 mark and put on headphones!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 23, 2013)

Just put the dogs out in their new fenced area, it's like I have a babysitter now for the fur kids. I am digging it. 

Huge AIC fan, got to see them twice now, sadly never with the wonderful Layne Staley. Last saw them at Memphis in May Beale St Fest this year and it was so damned cold down by the Mississippi river I have no idea how the hell Jerry Cantrell was even playing a chord. It was raining, standing in ankle deep mud and about 38 degrees outside. Jerry had cut his hair short and remarked we were some hard core motherfuckers for sticking it out in that kinda shit. 

[video=youtube;7i4Mlz22lhw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i4Mlz22lhw[/video]


It rains every year at this 3 day festival and we have to tie garbage bags around our crocs because the mud will suck your shoes right off into the shitty smelling abyss!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the great start to the day all! I'm off to trim.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 23, 2013)

Getting ready for the dentist this afternoon, you guys hold the fort down til I get back! 

Love Keb Mo - super nice guy when you meet him in person too! 

[video=youtube;xgu2BG3G3i0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgu2BG3G3i0[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 23, 2013)

The weekend cant get here fast enough!Gotta work today.Droppin by for a sec,heres a tune for the shop sound system to pump out.
Good old Pat Travors.

[video=youtube;bTstfzPEo5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTstfzPEo5w[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;W9RxuMrYzpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9RxuMrYzpc[/video] Good day everyone!!! Heres a video of the boys getting it done!! I love when they improv jam tweezer. Not a huge fan of the reprise though. A little before my time but the '97 tweezers are my favorite to listen to. Live Phish 11 has one of my favorite tweezers. Also a great cover of Jesus Left Chicago and a 20 minute Ghost.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;0xg7v4eOHU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xg7v4eOHU4[/video] JGB.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 23, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> [video=youtube;W9RxuMrYzpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9RxuMrYzpc[/video] Good day everyone!!! Heres a video of the boys getting it done!! I love when they improv jam tweezer. Not a huge fan of the reprise though. A little before my time but the '97 tweezers are my favorite to listen to. Live Phish 11 has one of my favorite tweezers. Also a great cover of Jesus Left Chicago and a 20 minute Ghost.



I used to know these guys.I used to sell them herb(140 a qt in the 90s)Get in for free,hang out on their bus',the security guards would cart our nitros tanks INSIDE the venues for me.I prolly saw them 75 times at least.Good fuckin guys~I wasn't even a huge fan at the time.I was more into the dead.
I've seen 'em play in bars,at high schools and then the bigger places-Good times


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;hwZNL7QVJjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwZNL7QVJjE[/video] If the sky that we look upon should tumble and fall
Or the mountain should crumble to the sea
I won't cry, I won't cry, no, I won't shed a tear
Just as long as you stand, stand by me


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> ..........snip......
> Everybody MUST get stoned!! *lights up*


But I would not feel so all alone, everybody must get stoned......
[video=youtube;daRC0sQj5fw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daRC0sQj5fw[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;01VW2LY0wys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01VW2LY0wys[/video]

Something about this song.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 23, 2013)

Good visit for me at the dentist, glad to get it over with and don't have to go back til next month woo hoo.

It's been raining like crazy with random pop up storms and the humidity is starting to get back to its normal August level of hell. 

Hope all of you had a good Friday! 

Feeling sleepy already so I am sure I will be snoozing in the next hour.


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 23, 2013)

I always hate going to the dentist, even for short visits. Glad your trip went well.

I am just starting my first vacation in over 16 months, and I really need it. Today is day #1 of 10, and I'm feeling excellent!!!

[video=youtube;u9Jtq2JxX20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Jtq2JxX20[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 23, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> There's just something that gets me about live music vs studio. Live IMO really allows you to hear the talent, it's "raw" uncut and I like that.


the only live show I have seen that sounded near bang on studio quality is the offspring, only seen them once but fuck if I closed my eyes it was just like listening to an album, even with noodles playing guitar behind his head, was unbelievable. Now I'm wondering if they were miming and I was just watching them rock out to CDs lol

[video=youtube;fNZooFfxW48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNZooFfxW48&amp;noredirect=1[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;fFDgVZgERsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFDgVZgERsU[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;vVNURYV-SMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVNURYV-SMw[/video] Anyone else up with me here tonite??? Feelin the vibes??? Chill and groovin. Medicated, meditated state of mind. Pure bliss. Great vibes flowin in here <3


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;KO6lOTKcKWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO6lOTKcKWU[/video] seed to soil


----------



## ghb (Aug 24, 2013)

lowrider! <3

i just realised i wasn't subbed to the thread, duhhhh. time to fix that i think.

2rolling stoned i absolutely love your taste, i swear i was going to post that song some time soon. i love this song so much my friend made it his ring tone when i phone him lol. if i ever get to a final table in a poker tournament i play this song really loud, it's kind of a tradition that has brought me a lot of luck to date.

speaking of luck i haven't had any lately, i returned from my trip to amsterdam/ spain to this











i have a jar of cheese left and that is it for a while, this would have been done in around 5-6 weeks but as it is a cut my losses and will start again. i'm more angry with myself for going away than i am with my friend for his lack of watering skills.


i hope all your gardens are in better condition lol


[video=youtube;j7PuWRyXceY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7PuWRyXceY[/video]

this is kind of how i am feeling today, not unhappy at all, luckily for me 5 weeks wasted isn't the end of the world. when i look at other peoples situations even those really close to me i can't help but feel fortunate to be in good health and have a jar of cheese to keep me company.


----------



## ghb (Aug 24, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Big fan of cheese, Barneys Blue Cheese turned out well for me and I loved it since I smoked it in Amsterdam at Barneys! Exodus cheese turned out well for me too and its a stinkalicious little buzz inducing pleasant surprise.
> 
> Yeah I usually say beans but I didn't realize the S word would be a link everytime. Its ok tho, they gotta make some money here too I suppose.
> 
> ...



woooo vegas!! will it be one of those trips or just a more laid back encounter with sin city?

have you ever had the original cheese?
the barneys blue cheese is nice but it isn't cheesy enough for my liking and the exodus from greenhouse is too woody for my taste.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 24, 2013)

I am going to a 3 day soul and blues show in Vegas! I've never smoked any plain cheese that I know of, but the blue cheese and exodus cheese turned out well for me. When I was in Amsterdam my favorite of all the smokes we bought were OG13, super lemon haze and chocolope! 

Thanks for the compliment I am a big music fanatic! 

I am sorry to see your girls all gone!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pRbuxshYvtg]http://youtu.be/pRbuxshYvtg[/video] Morgen all! Found some jamacian blue mtn at the neighbors house rare old school brew I haven't seen in MANY MANY moons. Here's the freebie from sos tent ill be keeping the shop updated on. Should be interesting!View attachment 2789682 Stevie ray Vaughn played guitar on this album!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 24, 2013)

Kahlua coffee, my little mini pin is snoring. I adopted this little crazy thang at 6 months old because her original owners couldn't deal with how destructive and wild she was. She clawed up a new leather couch, destroyed my new nike flip flops and numerous other things but now she is about to turn 4 in November and she is my favorite dog I've ever owned. She is wacky and spastic acting sometimes, has running fits where she just blasts thru the house at top speed and other times shes the laziest dog here. Love my little fur kid. I love the other two as well but she's just a unique little dog.

There are people struggling today, with their health, with personal problems and assorted other things so hold on all of you...hang in there! 

[video=youtube;EUKNCBKxbdE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUKNCBKxbdE[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello all. I'm getting to enjoy a morning coffee and a slow start to my day off. Unfortunately I have to go to my best friend's dad's funeral a little later which is why I am off on a Saturday. He was a hell of a nice and interesting guy. Unfortunately he was a helicopter machine gunner in 'Nam and the agent orange ripped him apart, MS, numerous cancers it was sad to see him gradually deteriorate over the years. I take solace in the fact that if there is a heaven, he is there. 

[video=youtube;5zNdMc6wGtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zNdMc6wGtU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey VT I had blue mountain coffee when I was in Jamaica every morning! I long to return there, besides Amsterdam it's my favorite place in the world. I recommend Negril - 7 mile beach area. We landed in Montego Bay and rode an hour amongst some of the craziest frigging drivers I've been around in my life. It's like these folks have a death wish. There would be these guys on motorcycles going around us doing no less than 90 and people driving like maniacs. I had to stop watching them because it was making me anxious. Instead I focused on what was flying by on the sides of the road and it was very sobering at the extreme poverty. 

They have little shacks literally thrown together made up of scraps they find along the road. Big pieces of tin roofing and discarded materials or perhaps hurricane scraps that were blown all over the island is what their typical homes consisted of. There were lots of school children walking from school in religious school uniforms, lots of road side fruit stands and Jamaican jerk chicken/pork stands everywhere you look. I was a nervous wreck by the time we reached our resort from the insane drivers. 

We checked into our room which had a nice marble porch with a swing and a beautiful garden of flowers. The first thing I notice is the maids cleaning the rooms, they are whistling and singing and SO HAPPY as they worked. They truly seemed to love their jobs and loved their life. 

I found the folks living in the little ramshackle shacks on the side of the road super content and happy with their lives. Everyone smiled a lot and constantly said "no worries mon".

It was idyllic yet the little shanty towns at nite can become scary so it's best in the evening to stay in the security areas where you are staying.

The water was so turquoise, the beach so lovely and clean. After putting our suitcases in our room and stopping for a delicious lunch of jerk chicken and rice and peas (looks like rice and brown pinto beans) we walked down the beach a ways and I see this table of beautiful jewelry, a fresh fruit and vegetable stand and the most beautiful sight of all: A Rasta man!

I bought a necklace from the jewelry lady, then bought pineapple and bananas from her mother who ran the fruit stand. Then Rasta man speaks up and says are you looking for anything else? So we stepped behind the fruit stand and bought the most stinkalicious skunk and chunk of hash! The buds weren't anything special to look at but the smell was strong and superfunkalicious skunk! We bought a pipe from them for the hash and then went back to our resort where we discover on one end is a church and the other end is a store that sells bongs, papers and any supplies you might need! 

We go back to our room and proceed to get super stoned and relaxed....it was the nice beginning to one of my best vacations ever....not to mention my husband's birthday.

This is our view from the balcony during breakfast each morning... 



[video=youtube;_i-gcWdBUb8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i-gcWdBUb8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 24, 2013)

So sad to read the news Linda Rondstadt has parkinsons and most likely can never sing again  Big fan of her voice and super talented lady. 

http://blog.aarp.org/2013/08/23/linda-ronstadt-discloses-her-battle-with-parkinsons-disease/

[video=youtube;haZPPBJC8Ic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haZPPBJC8Ic[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 24, 2013)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;eBG5PQuW6oo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBG5PQuW6oo[/video]
> night before stevie died


All my friends went to Alpine Valley for these shows, I passed b/c I had already met in person and seen both Stevie and Buddy Guy live. And Robert Cray was already touring here in Chicago.

Then the helicopter pilot forgot about the ski hill on a foggy night, hit the lift cables and the rest was history. I heard Clapton almost got on for the ride, then changed his mind at the last moment.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 24, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Kahlua coffee, my little mini pin is snoring. I adopted this little crazy thang at 6 months old because her original owners couldn't deal with how destructive and wild she was. She clawed up a new leather couch, destroyed my new nike flip flops and numerous other things but now she is about to turn 4 in November and she is my favorite dog I've ever owned. She is wacky and spastic acting sometimes, has running fits where she just blasts thru the house at top speed and other times shes the laziest dog here. Love my little fur kid. I love the other two as well but she's just a unique little dog.
> 
> There are people struggling today, with their health, with personal problems and assorted other things so hold on all of you...hang in there!


a mini pin! awesome! My favorite pet was a mini pin too. I was coming home from work one day, walked to the door and saw a little mini pin there. Never seen one before then and I was tripping out lol.. I was fascinated for sure. Went up to him and he flipped, started attacking my shoes. I just looked at him. I noticed he was missing lots of teeth, smelled of shit and piss.. and of course his attitude was shit (can't blame him, looked like he went through alot). So instead of letting him either suffer on his own or get put down, I went inside to grab a towel and tossed it on him.. scooped him up and put him in a big cage I had. He had a shirt on, so I'm assuming he was abandoned or lost and either had a bad life with the previous owner or just had a tough time being a lost stray. Anyways, I got him caught up in the towel again and had to hold him still from biting me while I took off the shirt. Washed that piss scented thing and put him in the tub. god he was pissed when I turned on the water lol. But I got him cleaned up. After about a week of letting him get situated, I started to pet him even while he was snarling. He started to like it a little after I touched him a few times. But for the first month or so, he'd be resting on you while you pet him, then he'd snap on you.. I named him trip. Because.. well.. he was a trippy dog that tripped out on people. He ended up warming up to me after I kept wetting him and clapping my hands loud each time he snarled at me. After 2 months, he was a VERY respectful dog.. very calm, and very smart. 

ended up hardly leaving my side.. He died a year later, but I feel like he had a good life before he went. He got to feel loved again for sure.. 


sorry for making you read, time for a song 

[video=youtube;jBDF04fQKtQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBDF04fQKtQ[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 24, 2013)

Whats up yall?? I hope everyone is having an awesome day. Heres a tune for all my ganja smokers and herb gardeners! Keep doin your thing one love and vibes to ya! [video=youtube;Sf5SJ5z7b04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sf5SJ5z7b04[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 24, 2013)

Hepheastus that was a wonderful story, don't apologize for making me read, I enjoyed it. I am so glad that you found that dog and gave him love til the end of his life. He had a hard way to go and you probably gave him the only real care and kindness he'd ever known. Bless you for that. Good karma will come back around to you because of it.

My mini pin is a super lovable female, she just craves love and attention so much. She just jumped up here on the footstool and tried to lick the laptop lol... 

She was living with some nutty acting people that had like 5 dogs and a bunch of kids and nobody was giving her the attention she required or train her to be civilized and quit tearing up stuff. She has no idea that she is only about 18 lbs. She thinks she is a much bigger dog and will try to be aggressive with dogs a lot bigger than her. She is the best guard dog here and nothing goes on that she doesn't know it! She is pure love on four legs and I adore her. 



Cut my hair short today, it was getting so long and I just wanted a change so now I have a bouncy little bob that is much cooler in this stifling humidity we are back to having.

I like all kinds of genres of music and out of all these kids on the radio today that don't have much talent, I am really digging Bruno Mars Unorthodox Juke box cd and his retro vibe. Lots of good old school sounds on there and I like quite a few songs.

[video=youtube;SjBY99XmqAU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjBY99XmqAU[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 24, 2013)

I guess Victor and Marcus wanted to come and hang out. Hope you all don't mind! [video=youtube;DY99v2cMD_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY99v2cMD_k[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 24, 2013)

Evening Hempy my friend, I appreciate you always helping keep the shop going with your good tunes. I dig it cause everyone shares their fave stuff and I like all kinds of music and learn of new tunes from you guys everyday. I went to see Victor Wooten and friends in the park on earth day last year, he is a freaking genius. The only bass player I have more love for is the original bass bad ass Stanley Clarke. Good choice. I am not into the Dead, Further or Wide Spread Panic but there are so many folks who just love those bands so much so thanks for sharing your fave stuff from them! It helps to keep the good tunes churning out to entertain folks here at the shop.

I am sitting here watching Football with a really beautiful mud face mask and hair color in my hair looking like one sexy MOFO! Not!

Ah... just a little more Bruno Mars... something about this guy takes me back in a retro way...

Having a girly pineapple cocktail and catching a nice buzz hitting the volcano bag. 

Hope you are all having a really groovy evening!

[video=youtube;nPvuNsRccVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPvuNsRccVw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 24, 2013)

...Just hanging out in the shop on a Saturday night, getting blazed, drinking a few brewskies, and enjoying the tunes...

[video=youtube;IPlSddGAdSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPlSddGAdSk[/video]

**packs a huge hit in the bowl and then passes the loaded bong to 2RS**


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;HUsxDfAaOfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUsxDfAaOfc[/video]

Evening R2stoned,Weekend is good and enjoyment is abundant,dropping by for a tune,(drops quarters into jukebox). Heres to the day man!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 24, 2013)

I love that album so much DM - reminds me of my high school days. We kept that album on pretty constant rotation at parties on the weekends. Good times....

Gotta play another one from that album... 

[video=youtube;UgRtPtfSegI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgRtPtfSegI[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Aug 24, 2013)

feelin funky tonite!
[video=youtube_share;Ijk4j-r7qPA]http://youtu.be/Ijk4j-r7qPA[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Aug 24, 2013)

...........
[video=youtube_share;_czUZiTbwy0]http://youtu.be/_czUZiTbwy0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 24, 2013)

Watching Bachman Turner on PBS, man they can still rock it the hell out!! Stoned to the doggone bone yee haw.

[video=youtube;1dSzaScsWh4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dSzaScsWh4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 25, 2013)

theres some pretty good musicians now though
[video=youtube;2OPeAEnWg1g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OPeAEnWg1g[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;NNH6PX-2euM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNH6PX-2euM[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;98rxZBNcCxc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98rxZBNcCxc[/video]
enjoy...


----------



## ghb (Aug 25, 2013)

she does look a feisty one!

i had a corgi/ jack russel cross a few years back, he was more of a handful than the alapaha bulldog i have now, small dogs are usually bred from lines of working /hunting dogs so they always think they can take on anything.

[video=youtube;mjwHO1b_tbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjwHO1b_tbE[/video]

more cheese, and a nice hog of the jukebox for good measure, nobody is up yet so i think i'll get away with it


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 25, 2013)

Morning! SRH88 I went to see Gary Clark Jr twice! I first saw him at Eric Clapton's 2010 Crossroads in Chicago and then last May at Beale St Fest. He's great live.

I like the Black Keys as well. 

When I say young people that aren't very talented I mean Taylor Swift, Justin Bieber and more that have a gazillion dollars and sold tons of cds and they just suck. Taylor Swift can't sing live to save her life. 

Digging Buddy Guy and Beth Hart this morning 

[video=youtube;VYwBbyNdsGc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYwBbyNdsGc[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 25, 2013)

good morning to my friends at the shop...we may attempt a road trip this morning through the Gifford Pinchot to a town near white salmon washington....taking extra meds just in case.....the wild huckleberries are peaking, it's unseasonally green here for this time of year.....they have a cafe in trout lake that makes the best huckleberry pancakes.....

[video=youtube;PIJzpdJIdmI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIJzpdJIdmI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 25, 2013)

Can't get enough of Buddy Guy's new album - it is seriously a beautiful experience <3 

Buddy Guy & Aerosmith - Evil Twin

[video=youtube;1NvzfxLTpCg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NvzfxLTpCg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 25, 2013)

Having a late breakfast of yogurt and blueberries/strawberries/bananas diggin on Keith Urban and Buddy Guy....

Scuse my Buddy obsession, hes simply my favorite living blues man <3 

The message of this song is simple: Don't wait for tomorrow, tell someone you love them....


[video=youtube;y6NtsQxtJiQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6NtsQxtJiQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm having one of those mornings lol....now where did I leave that little green bag?

[video=youtube;5ixrvc-YDI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ixrvc-YDI0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;vR9eqKfpQaU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR9eqKfpQaU[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Aug 25, 2013)

gm yal! got a perfect lookin sunday. house is clean, gonna get ready to fire up the grill in a lil while and have some friends and fam time

[video=youtube_share;Kr0tTbTbmVA]http://youtu.be/Kr0tTbTbmVA[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;LLZdurb6wPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLZdurb6wPg[/video] 
Twilight comes to the beating of the tribal drums,
Standing flaming silhouettes before the setting sun.
When the nighttime comes you'll lay your blanket on the sand,
Reaching up into the skies and touch the star with your own hands.
WITH YOUR OWN HANDS!!!


----------



## neosapien (Aug 25, 2013)

Summer is coming to an end and it's most always a bittersweet feeling. Not so much this year. Can't wait for this season to end. Makes me want to get funky just thinking about it. 

[video=youtube;iZJlz_GRpGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZJlz_GRpGo[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;42jn5idOEa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42jn5idOEa8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 25, 2013)

Just a poor coco farmer getting a new garden going with sour diesel, caramel ice, blue cheese, jilly bean, exodus cheese, girl scout cookies, and some private stock from bag seed I call KickAss! 

Organizing stuff around the house today, I have a tendency towards clutter and I make a big sweep thru the house and get stuff back in line when it gets on my nerves.

Staying busy, hope you guys are having a splendid day!

Off my ass and on my feet break is over!


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 25, 2013)

Shop music.....

[video=youtube;QKIfMOvKC8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKIfMOvKC8s[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;mZcOJgdC9R0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZcOJgdC9R0[/video] Sometimes time doesn't heal
No not at all
Just stand still
While we fall
In or out of love again I doubt I'm gonna win you back
When you got eyes like that
It won't let me in
Always looking out </3


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;dmIfTPSkT18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmIfTPSkT18[/video] I don't care if it hurts I'm tired of lies and all these games
I've reached a point in life no longer can I be this way
Don't come crying to me I too have shed my share of tears
I'm moving on yes I'm grooving on well I'm finally free I've
Got to be true to myself


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 25, 2013)

So cool Hempy, the Mr. and I were just discussing Jack Johnson, so cool you posted him! Having a little toke break after dividing all my books into proper categories: music, novels, hobbies & educational. Hubs is dividing down our quite large music collection down into genre and organizing the Dvds. We just bought a house so we are still a work in progress here big time. I still have shit to move in still as does he since we both had our own homes before getting married last year and buying a house together. Sometimes its overwhelming trying to get everything organized and move more stuff in and start the organize process all over again. But its a labor of love cause I sure do dig our LoveShack. 

Joint break over, back to work again lol...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;G6NNGVHrqho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6NNGVHrqho[/video] 'Cause if summer is here, 
I'm still waiting there; 
Winter is here, 
And I'm still waiting there.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 25, 2013)

wow friends nice variety on the jukebox today..so I'm inviting you all to enjoy our morning drive, bugs on the windshield and all


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 25, 2013)

James I can never get enough of the beauty where you live.... share anytime I enjoy them so much! Thank you for giving us such a beautiful view today.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 25, 2013)

what no Elvis round 'ere?


I can never embed the videos so I'm just listening


----------



## neosapien (Aug 25, 2013)

slowbus said:


> what no Elvis round 'ere?
> 
> 
> I can never embed the videos so I'm just listening


[video=youtube;_qd5snJKNzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qd5snJKNzU[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;LcInWEcBIRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcInWEcBIRA[/video]


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 25, 2013)

A little Cash never hurts...really like all the good tunes in here.[video=youtube;3aF9AJm0RFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aF9AJm0RFc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 25, 2013)

slowbus said:


> what no Elvis round 'ere?
> 
> 
> I can never embed the videos so I'm just listening


Hey are ya saying you don't know how or you literally can't post a video? Just post the video address in the box when you click the film strip across the top.

I personally wondered how you make the photos so large instead of thumbnails? Thanks for helping out a blonde


----------



## ghb (Aug 26, 2013)

when you have attached the little photograph captions click "go advanced" then click "preview post" left click on your little pic then when it becomes enlarged you right click then copy it.

paste it in the comments box and it will be at full size, you have to click "preview post" each time you paste a picture. that's how i do it anyway, there may be an easier way lol.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2013)

morning all, just made the mistake of watching a documentary on hbo called one nation , about dogs in the united states. I have to tell you I HAD NO IDEA how bad things are nowadays for dogs and im sure cats too. Sad tot hink dogs have been by mans side for many many moons only to have to deal with the douchebag humans who think hurting an animal is IN ANYWAY SHAPE OR FORM OK. Yeah im that nutjob that will put hands on you if I see you abusing an animal, after watching that docu I wanted to throw people into a woodchipper true story! So sad to see them endure humans and our bullshit. Yet they still love unconditionally. I'm done lol,[video=youtube_share;bLiv3ahfiDg]http://youtu.be/bLiv3ahfiDg[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Hepheastus that was a wonderful story, don't apologize for making me read, I enjoyed it......snip......
> 
> My mini pin is a super lovable female, she just craves love and attention so much. She just jumped up here on the footstool and tried to lick the laptop lol...
> 
> ...


I'm with you. Heph good job! Loved reading it.

I've got a terrier mix from the pound that was terribly abused. He keeps trying to pick a fight with the meanest rottie in the 'hood. It's part of the reason for the 2 new knives. Looks like one day my butt is gonna have to try to cash his checks, ass hat, but he gets me home so I love the little butt
head. Plus he's my kind of insane. Gotta love that.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2013)

Happy Monday awesome folks! Hope you all had a great weekend. I got a lot done yesterday organizing and still LOTS to do but I have a great start. 

Friday my hubs went as a new patient to the new dentist I've been seeing and he got the bad news he has an abscess that is only apparent on the xrays. There is no pain associated with it or any symptoms. So he has to go to a periodontist today to address this, so just an FYI you can have this and not know it. Any infections in the head can be serious business. The sickest I've ever felt/been is from an abscessed tooth! yuck.

While he was at the dentist I insisted he get an oral cancer screening test even tho the insurance doesn't pay for it. He grumped about it but had it done and while being checked out they found a small spot in his mouth near the abscess that has to be looked at by an oral surgeon! 

He gets on my nerves so much at times but when I found out he wasn't well I knew that I do still care for him and definitely want him to be in good health at all times!

So when you are at the dentist or dr and they recommend an oral cancer screening but isn't covered by insurance try to get it anyway. You never know when you have problems in your mouth if there is no pain/symptoms. The rinse is kinda funky tasting, like vinegar and you swish it for about a minute and then they inspect your mouth with a light. I did it and luckily had no apparent issues but hubs was not so lucky. It's just something to think about because early detection can help so much.

Going to be a hot humid week and back to normal August temps. Enjoying another cup of coffee later in the morning to keep me awake. 

The weekend passes by far too quickly! 

Feeling so damned supernatural with Robben Ford

[video=youtube;SpHJRTbMreE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpHJRTbMreE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2013)

This guy hands down is the best acoustic guitar player I've watched live. He plays an incredibly beat up Alvarez that's been repaired many a day... he has a crazy tone and he is just a super skillful player. Would give anything to have a fraction of his talent on guitar. I can sing my ass off but my picking skills are not what they once were. I inherited my mom's guitar when she passed on a couple of years ago and I've been finding myself picking up her guitar and playing a few songs on it lately. It's been 10 years since I played and man does it hurt! 

Anyway, guitar genius Monte Montgomery...he's a nice guy when you meet him too! 

[video=youtube;l7suZpJ-rMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7suZpJ-rMA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2013)

One more Monte.... I love his version of Sara Smile better than the original! 

[video=youtube;ppJ97zH2Y30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppJ97zH2Y30[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2013)

The gorgeous Grace Potter ...

[video=youtube;tgc5l9X3Dn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgc5l9X3Dn4[/video]

Funny how you can watch red solo cups so anxiously ..... 

Hubs and I collect lava lamps and various party lights.... I have lots of them plugged in today and the house is a rainbow of lava and glitter!

The love shack is beginning to look quite hippylicious!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 26, 2013)

slowbus said:


> what no Elvis round 'ere?
> 
> 
> I can never embed the videos so I'm just listening


I actually saw Elvis in concert, and no I'm not that old. My mother took me to his final performance in Chicago 3 months before he passed...I was 8 and barely remember.

[video=youtube;DZDP4Xdslho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZDP4Xdslho[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2013)

I had a deep and abiding love for Elvis all my young life! Loved that he could dance and had a beautiful voice! (I also loved Tom Jones and still do but thats another story)

There are few men in the world to me that are more beautiful than Elvis during his 1968 performance in black leather.... swoon SWOOOOOOOON 

[video=youtube;wRTSQUn-_Rc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRTSQUn-_Rc[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Would much rather listen to Elvis in the A/C, yet must go water yet again...heat index=100 or so.

[video=youtube;Wb0Jmy-JYbA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb0Jmy-JYbA[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;EEEzbFxEbB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 26, 2013)

2RS this ones for you <3 [video=youtube;3fa4HUiFJ6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fa4HUiFJ6c[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2013)

Had a decent day, just stayed busy. Feeling kinda sleepy and just stopping in for a night time toke and have a question. My first garden was plagued by gnats, what is the best advice to be rid of them in case this happens again next time? I've read using h202 and using food grade diatomaceous earth on top of the soil and I've read sprinkle a fine layer of sand on top of the soil, sticky traps, apple cider vinegar and dish soap mixture in a bowl attracts them and a few other suggestions but not seeing anything that seems to get rid of them. 

Very open to suggestions of how to handle it next time! Thank you


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 26, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Had a decent day, just stayed busy. Feeling kinda sleepy and just stopping in for a night time toke and have a question. My first garden was plagued by gnats, what is the best advice to be rid of them in case this happens again next time? I've read using h202 and using food grade diatomaceous earth on top of the soil and I've read sprinkle a fine layer of sand on top of the soil, sticky traps, apple cider vinegar and dish soap mixture in a bowl attracts them and a few other suggestions but not seeing anything that seems to get rid of them.
> 
> Very open to suggestions of how to handle it next time! Thank you


Try neem


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;qbjFTRN8auE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbjFTRN8auE[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;M8r0Q6tez2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8r0Q6tez2s[/video] load up the bong,
crank up the song,
let the informa call 911
And when security police force want to arrive
Don't try to run, don't try to hide
just pull out the 9 pop in the clip
and let one slip into these crazy fools


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;v13JAf6Oohc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v13JAf6Oohc[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;AHSiZRBBW6U]http://youtu.be/AHSiZRBBW6U[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;05vC8lMeelg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05vC8lMeelg[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kICLkq7jCCc]http://youtu.be/kICLkq7jCCc[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;P4PcFkVQey0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4PcFkVQey0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 27, 2013)

Steamy cup of coffee, and just viewing the world thru weary eyes today. I just have to accept I will never understand some people. 

Just have to strive to work on my own self and not worry about anyone else. 

[video=youtube;FqWl56-k8tU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqWl56-k8tU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 27, 2013)

Hot sunny August day, in the mood to get drunk but probably won't cause I hate a hangover! 

[video=youtube;reaGKcwp1nI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reaGKcwp1nI[/video]


----------



## ghb (Aug 27, 2013)

one or two beers then see how you feel, don't be a chicken!.


[video=youtube;IFD9TmlcPx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFD9TmlcPx0[/video]

hell i'd go out tonight but i haven't got a stitch to wear


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;mSAqkGU2nQ4]http://youtu.be/mSAqkGU2nQ4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 27, 2013)

lol I really don't see myself drinking this early in the day. Now once upon a time I thought nothing of getting shitfaced before noon and be asleep by 5 but my young dumb self figured out I was basically missing the party! 

I really don't enjoy drinking much anymore and haven't in a long time. Last time I got shit faced blind running drunk was about 5 years ago. Sick for about 3 days after and barely remember much of the entire evening. 

I've always just been a pothead for the most part. Back in the day people would be snorting or tripping and I was the one asking who has a joint??


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 27, 2013)

I was the guy asking for the weed and whatever else was on the table. Now I keep it simple and am on a strict cannabis diet. 

I don't drink too much myself. There's far too many repercussions IMO when I drink. Couldn't even tell ya the last time I was shitty drunk, it's been that long.


----------



## ghb (Aug 27, 2013)

i forgot about the time difference lol, sorry for trying to peer pressure you into a drink before mid-day. i had just finished work and thought maybe i could do with a nice cold beer, i instead settled for a cheese joint and feel better for it too. i know what you mean about hangovers, i'm sure not long ago that i could finish drinking at 3 am then be up for work at 7 feeling non the worse.

i was driving past a guy in the street earlier on (around 10am) he was cracking open what appeared to be a pint can of warm off the shelf super strength lager (9% abv). i hate judging people by appearances but let's just say it doesn't look like his party has ever ended!.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 27, 2013)

When I lived in the D, people would be waiting at the liquor store at 7:00 for the doors to open. I guess the party doesn't stop! To each his own I say.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 27, 2013)

Once upon a time I was just going out to the club at 10 pm to begin to party, dance all night til the bar closed and still partying afterwards at mine or friends house til about 7 am, sleep most of Saturday away and get up and do it again sleeping away most of Sunday to recover. Once I had a kid I could only be a weekend warrior and party on weekends. During the week I was helping do homework, making dinner and sneaking away to the shed out back to get stoned so the kid doesn't know. I never did it around him, he never knew anything about it til I discovered he was smoking it himself as an adult!

[video=youtube;FjdMEwYO2rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjdMEwYO2rg[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 27, 2013)

All I know is partying hard ruined my life for a while. I'm super glad to have my head on strait! I enjoy every last day now!

[video=youtube_share;YIv_MLCfH1Y]http://youtu.be/YIv_MLCfH1Y[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 27, 2013)

i weaved around like Jim Morrison till I was 35, anything and everything all the time right now....my daughter was born and life slowed down.....otherwise I'd be dead.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 27, 2013)

james2500 said:


> i weaved around like Jim Morrison till I was 35, anything and everything all the time right now....my daughter was born and life slowed down.....otherwise I'd be dead.


Lol I called myself the walking dead, I was a wondering sob go anywhere the wind blew me. Then life kicked in as you said and after careful analysis I changed my ways.

i chuckled at the Jim Morrison thing, good one.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Mornin' all!

3 hours of continual coffee and Cindy(C99)has me wired for sound...hope everyone is having a good a day as I am.

[video=youtube;YqioyTI6swQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqioyTI6swQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 27, 2013)

And I am glad you are still around James my friend! Hope today finds you doing well and I am sure its another gorgeous day in paradise where you are!! peace and love! 

I wouldn't trade my old party days because I did exactly everything I pretty much ever wanted to before I got married at 47. I LOVED being single, and am missing it very much to tell the truth. I am not digging living with somebody everyday. Especially when I have to argue with them to take their meds or use the rinse in their dental treatment plan or stop eating at friggin McDonalds everyday for breakfast. It's became OLD feeling like I am my partner's mom and hes a lot older than I am. 2 sausage and biscuits everyday and a large coke for breakfast for years at 61 means he now has a nice pair of man tits, a preggo looking belly and skinny legs with no ass and I am supposed to dig this? Looks aren't everything but when somebody doesn't care about how they look why should I?? I am being CONTROLLING by suggesting he eat bananas blueberries and some yogurt instead of the mickey D sewage and its became old starting my day fussing about it. 

I am bored out of my mind. I am terrified this is how I am going to live out the rest of my good days I have left with somebody that argues about everything and don't give two shits about his health, what he looks like or fix his fucking ugly teeth when hes got great insurance and plenty of money to pay for it. Then gets to work and acts like nothing happened and hes nice guy in email and how much he loves me. WTF? Thanked me for going to the dr with him when yesterday I went in there with him, told the dr the truth about stuff he was denying and he sat there with arms crossed like a petulant child staring off into space like I should sit there and not say a word. 

This marriage shit sucks ass. Really. I already don't sleep in the same room anymore, and sex is the last thing happening on my mind in fucking ever. I don't want it. 

Not with him anyway.... 

I am just so confused and also knowing that I am getting what I deserved for marrying for security and companionship over being in love and attracted to someone. I was with him for almost 5 years before I said ok to getting married. We didn't live together so now this everyday shit for over a year and this guy just argues me to fucking death over EVERYTHING has worn me out. I am tired. I am sick of yelling and feeling like a bitch. 

I need peace.I just want peace. And I hate to give up the life I have now and my new house and creature comforts at this age and try to start over with nothing like I've had all my life.

There I said it. Tired of holding it in. 

That damned cocktail may happen before noon today anyway!

Fuck it. Hello pineapple drink. 

[video=youtube;Abkdv-1DCE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Abkdv-1DCE0[/video]


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

Damn. Sorry to hear you are having troubles. Life can be hard. Although, for some of us, we do it to ourselves way too often. Whatever choice you make, make it and live with it. No going back darling. Plus, we can always find things to live for. Such as this work of art by Jason Mraz. Live high 2rollingstoned. [video=youtube_share;9iV1ul76uqw]http://youtu.be/9iV1ul76uqw[/video]


----------



## dbkick (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey 2RS. First time I've posted here due to since I changed my sound system to the roland amps I get no sound from youtube!
Its only youtube audio I can't hear but even though I can't listen to it this tune belongs here and I spam it every chance I get!
[video=youtube;j5FrHuRcqoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5FrHuRcqoA[/video]


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

I think I'm going to join you in a drink. All I got is some brandy, but fuck it. I feel like shit, Gonna drink copious amounts of coffee, drink a bit and clean!!! Toast! Did I spell that right?lol


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 27, 2013)

Life is what we make it, and I made some wrong choices that I have to live with for now. But sometimes I just gotta say out loud what I carry around all the time. I don't talk to the few friends I have in person and until recently they thought everything was so great cause I'm traveling to cool places and seeing awesome shows. I finally spoke up and said hey my hubs is a dick who makes a scene and embarrasses me out in public and is a controlling asshole. I Have a new house and for the first time in my life not living paycheck to paycheck in fact I don't have to work. When he first said I don't have to work I was thrilled and jumped at this amazing chance to be spoiled and taken care of. Sorry to say it kind of adds to the trap of being somewhat stuck and lately hes started saying if I go out at nite that I can't come back in. I always reply I would bust the window out and come on in since I am on the deed and what not. But he controls the money, has all the power really.

So when I come back from vacation I am going to lay off weed and get a job again. At this point I realize I was happier broke and doing what I want, banging who I want, going where I want. It is extremely possible to have everything materially and still be unhappy as hell. I am living proof.

Sorry sometimes I just have to vent here then I'm not carrying it around everyday feeling so much rage I want to break shit. 

I am a really sweet person most of the time, but when stretched to the limit everyday I find myself losing my temper more than I have in more years than I can remember. 

I know people have far worse probs than me I just post the shit here and try to unload the burden.

When ya get old your real friends drift away... you feel adrift with nobody to listen anymore...

[video=youtube;wB0UUqLxPFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB0UUqLxPFE[/video]


----------



## dbkick (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm with you and tharoomman but don't really drink, I do however have 40 or so 2mg links of the xans so count me in the early intoxication part of it.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 27, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> I've always just been a pothead for the most part. Back in the day people would be snorting or tripping and I was the one asking who has a joint??


I hear ya cannabis is the staple of what I injest however im also that guy that consumes lsd like tic tacs if the opportunity presents it self haha.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 27, 2013)

2RS, if you like Rush then this one is a must see from the good ol days, The best live version of this song I've ever seen, if someone has seen better please point me to it.[video=youtube;78D00dYOBrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78D00dYOBrM[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 27, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> And I am glad you are still around James my friend! Hope today finds you doing well and I am sure its another gorgeous day in paradise where you are!! peace and love!
> 
> I wouldn't trade my old party days because I did exactly everything I pretty much ever wanted to before I got married at 47. I LOVED being single, and am missing it very much to tell the truth. I am not digging living with somebody everyday. Especially when I have to argue with them to take their meds or use the rinse in their dental treatment plan or stop eating at friggin McDonalds everyday for breakfast. It's became OLD feeling like I am my partner's mom and hes a lot older than I am. 2 sausage and biscuits everyday and a large coke for breakfast for years at 61 means he now has a nice pair of man tits, a preggo looking belly and skinny legs with no ass and I am supposed to dig this? Looks aren't everything but when somebody doesn't care about how they look why should I?? I am being CONTROLLING by suggesting he eat bananas blueberries and some yogurt instead of the mickey D sewage and its became old starting my day fussing about it.
> 
> ...


Go easy on the booze, I find it causes depression.

Probably b/c it's a depressant.


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

Two things, 1st, of course other people have worse problems. Other people ALWAYS have worse problems. But that doesn't make mine or your problems any less painfull. Theirs always someone dying a horrible death from cancer or from a oppressive government. 2nd, happiness is a very fickle thing and there is no substitute for it. As hard as it is to say it, follow happiness girl.---Also, I think I posted the wrong song for you, this one is more appropriate. The Remedy. The antidote for everything. And the remedy is the experience of life.[video=youtube_share;0lqsZTcGjR4]http://youtu.be/0lqsZTcGjR4[/video]


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

The guy playing the drum is Toca Revera, although I think I misspelled the last name. They no longer preform together, but oh did they for a very long time. Man were they something. Such chemistry onstage. I miss the old Jason, but we all evolve. The song was written about a friend who had cancer but can be very much applied to all of our lives.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 27, 2013)

Ah Hempy I tried a hit of mescaline, a few hits of paper acid and all those trips were ok because I was somewhere safe and didn't have to go anywhere. I always had uncontrollable giggling fits on psychedelic shit. To the point I am SICK of laughing and my face hurts. I don't like being out of control or unable to stop feeling that tripped out mentally. I never hallucinated or anything of that sort. I took the stuff at parties where others were also tripping and all I seemed to do was laugh constantly and dance my ass off and colors seemed more intense well most everything seemed more intense. I never tried shrooms Ive saw friends barf like hell half the night from eating those things and I just never wanted to try them.

I'm just not a tripper but you whip out a fat sugary bud of delicious smelling weed and I'm like a kid at christmas.

I smoked my first joint that I attempted to roll at 10 years old. My parents divorced and they both were musicians who got high. I prowled thru my mom's dresser and found an old plastic Mrs. Grissom's pimento cheese container that had papers and a bag of weed in it. Back then it was a lid. A four finger bag for 15 dollars.

I had been reading about this marijuana stuff at school and when I cleaned up after mom's friends came over at nite I found these strange butts in the ashtray that were different from cigarettes. Every night brother and I had to go to bed at 8:30 and thats when scores of people showed up to party at my mom's. Smoking, drinking, leaving their great albums behind....

Well, as I said, I prowled thru mom's dresser, discover the weed in the sandwich spread bowl with strawberry papers.

I attempt to roll this pitful finger sized cigar in this giant strawberry paper. I wait til my mom leaves for work the next morning, I set my alarm and I get up as shes leaving. I go out on the back porch and start puffing away. My ten year old brain is telling me that if I am going to have some kind of bad trip from this stuff that I will be over it by the time my mom comes home at 4.

Well I puff....

and puff....

and well I start to think this shit sucks man. I feel nothing. I start to collect the funny cigarette butts in the ashtrays and going to try smoking some of those to see if its any better than what my mom had. Nope. Nothing. I had hid the half a giant falling apart original joint under my bed and mistakenly told my 12 year old experienced pot head uncle where it was and he stole it!!

The problem here was, I didn't inhale. Yep. Pulled the proverbial old Bill Clinton. No inhale = no buzz.

Two years later I tried it again with some friends and I knew how to inhale cigs by this point. I managed to get super stoned, paranoid walking home thru my neighborhood, felt like everyone was staring at me as I entered the house. When in fact nobody gave me a second glance. Went to the kitchen and inhaled a giant Jethro bowl of frosted flakes and went to bed.

Memories..... like the corners of my mind.... lalalalalala the way we were.....


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

dbkick said:


> I'm with you and tharoomman but don't really drink, I do however have 40 or so 2mg links of the xans so count me in the early intoxication part of it.


God do I wish I had some bars. It would make the next week bearable. I only use them medicinally these days, but there was a time when I really loved them. I never could take enough to make me pass out. Of course blacking out was another story... \. But life goes on. Eh, I'm not gonna get drunk or anything. Another shot and I'm done. I got kids to take care of!


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

Besides, that brandy is some stout stuff!


----------



## dbkick (Aug 27, 2013)

tharoomman said:


> God do I wish I had some bars. It would make the next week bearable. I only use them medicinally these days, but there was a time when I really loved them. I never could take enough to make me pass out. Of course blacking out was another story... \. But life goes on. Eh, I'm not gonna get drunk or anything. Another shot and I'm done. I got kids to take care of!


I just came off a 2 year straight medicinal run on those, ruined the recreational aspect for me but kept me out of jail and with a few friends.
Even after two months tolerance break I still gotta eat a couple bars to get a buzz so lately I've been mainly doing medicinal doses at street prices :/


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

dbkick said:


> I just came off a 2 year straight medicinal run on those, ruined the recreational aspect for me but kept me out of jail and with a few friends.
> Even after two months tolerance break I still gotta eat a couple bars to get a buzz so lately I've been mainly doing medicinal doses at street prices :/


Yeah, if you've got a tolerance it can be expensive habit. Round here they go for 5 or 6 a piece. Course its nothing like an opiate habit, and my 100 hydros I get from my connect each month are gone till the next....


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

Well, I gotta go for now ya'll, time to do something productive..... to a soundtrack of Kanye. The good kanye. [video=youtube_share;0imtmZLmQGc]http://youtu.be/0imtmZLmQGc[/video]


----------



## ghb (Aug 27, 2013)

i was around ten when i had my first joint, maybe even younger. 

i remember not really enjoying it, my how it grows on you. lol i've never had any illicit substances other than mj, that's one happy marriage.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 27, 2013)

Sweet Janis always helps me get thru the day along with some caramel ice....

[video=youtube;klhK_4evO5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klhK_4evO5c[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 27, 2013)

This girl rocks at the drums! Cute little thang too.

[video=youtube_share;eofwYZDhL20]http://youtu.be/eofwYZDhL20[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 27, 2013)

Not gonna get drunk, just have a few to relax, because you are right it can be depressing in the right circumstances. I need to join the Y and take out some frustration there swimming and what not...


[video=youtube;adMXjSithMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adMXjSithMs[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;6pywCEI56Z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pywCEI56Z4[/video] mellow grooves


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm back...lol, that didn't last long... My fucking girlfriend, ex, or who the fuck knows, hid the god damned ambien. WTF? She thinkts that's why I slept a lot yesterday during the day, but it ain't and if I tell her the real reason, I'm just adding the metaphorical fuel to the metaphorical fire. They don't put me to sleep, and I've tried doses up to 50 mgs. A 10 snorted feels like a faux benzo. With zero desire to go to sleep. It has a very calming effect on me. God. She means well, but God Damn. I have my problems and she can't deal with them in the right way. Cause freaking out just makes me want to go get high. Fuck. Also, what the hell is up with RIU. It seems like I'm the only 30year old on the entire website. Its all classic rock. I listen to everysong people post, just in case its one of those once in a blue moon times when I like the song. Such a generation gap.....still got love for you though. The music just isn't up my alley.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 27, 2013)

tharoomman said:


> Yeah, if you've got a tolerance it can be expensive habit. Round here they go for 5 or 6 a piece. Course its nothing like an opiate habit, and my 100 hydros I get from my connect each month are gone till the next....


the bitch is if I had the coin (or LED panels to trade) I could have enough 20mg oxy to choke a horse, those aren't my thing anymore. I think I wore myself out on the pain killer. half a bottle oxycodone wasn't shit a time or two, one other time it damn near killed me though. Heroin once in my life and never ever again.
Yep, pretty much back to basics and I guess that's mainly the way it goes. Get a little older and you gotta slow down a bit or just die.


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

dbkick said:


> the bitch is if I had the coin (or LED panels to trade) I could have enough 20mg oxy to choke a horse, those aren't my thing anymore. I think I wore myself out on the pain killer. half a bottle oxycodone wasn't shit a time or two, one other time it damn near killed me though. Heroin once in my life and never ever again.
> Yep, pretty much back to basics and I guess that's mainly the way it goes. Get a little older and you gotta slow down a bit or just die.


yeah, I just am not sure I want to quit. We will see. I've got a baby girl that's as good an as sweet as any baby can possibly be. But as any addict...man do I HAAATE that word....knows, quit for yourself or it won't work. Exceptions to every rule I guess.


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

Time for another cup of coffee... Mackelmore is quickly becoming a favorite of mine. He speaks truth and wisdom. Something that is rare in todays music industry. [video=youtube_share;iEr5H4E4r3I]http://youtu.be/iEr5H4E4r3I[/video]


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm done with the videos after this one. Will end with a great one.[video=youtube_share;tHLyPdt-Fi4]http://youtu.be/tHLyPdt-Fi4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 27, 2013)

I like that Thrift store song by Macklemore...the words make me laugh and I am a junk store junkie... I don't have drink/drug addictions but damn do I love to go to junk stores!! 

[video=youtube;p9mmhh_wvkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9mmhh_wvkA[/video]


Also bear in mind I encourage everyone to play the tunes they dig so everyone gets to hear what they dig here at the shop. I like everything everyone posts even tho it may not be the tunes I'm into because I like variety!


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

I wish I could be like that. Of course I like some out of every genre. But with classic rock, I only like a few. With a few expections, at this point in my life, i'm into music with a meaning. A happy, uplifting meaning.


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hs3jDlrVZQY]http://youtu.be/hs3jDlrVZQY[/video] Man oh man. A tad speechless. An immediate all time favorite.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 27, 2013)

This is a message and a calling, so get up and gather round everyone.... Nobody told me how heavy this life was gonna be....

[video=youtube;C7DkVGirjG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7DkVGirjG8[/video]


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

Thinkin' I would never do that, not that drug
And growing up nobody ever does
Until you're stuck, lookin' in the mirror like I can't believe what I've become
Swore I was goin' to be someone
And growing up everyone always does
We sell our dreams and our potential
To escape through that buzz


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> This is a message and a calling, so get up and gather round everyone.... Nobody told me how heavy this life was gonna be....
> 
> [video=youtube;C7DkVGirjG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7DkVGirjG8[/video]


Now I can dig this....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 27, 2013)

Vintage Trouble is wonderful, saw them twice and about to see them again very soon. Friendly in person and really talented live. Love them bunches!

[video=youtube;QpklnkARw7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpklnkARw7s[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 27, 2013)

This is my next show I have tickets to. LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM! 

[video=youtube;VGRFWM1MAfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGRFWM1MAfM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 27, 2013)

Rival Sons Pressure and Time...

[video=youtube;fIJ-tLEBWqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIJ-tLEBWqI[/video]


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

What kinda coffee do ya'll drink. I'm mainly drinking Foldgers Gourmet K-Cups right now. Second to smallest cup size, no sugar, a tad flavored creamer. I find it helps lots with the energy lost due to wd's


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 27, 2013)

I always grind my own beans. So I always have several flavors of beans hanging around like Starbucks vanilla, some kind of dunkin donuts chocolate mint, and I really like the hazelnut or mocha kahlua brand coffee. I prefer fresh ground when I can get it in bean form cause its stronger and better flavor to me. I can't get into the little coffee makers with the little one cup at a time situation. I like french press or brewed in a regular old coffee maker that isn't anything fancy!

I use stevia as a sweetener and I try to avoid the liquid coffee creamers because they are so high in sugar content and calories. If you are skinny it doesn't really matter but middle age spread has started to kick my old ass and I try to not drink my calories. I dearly love me some too sweet with sugar coffee with some real cream or whipped cream and other good stuff but have cut back on that stuff since old and fat kicked in!


----------



## james2500 (Aug 27, 2013)

Fat free half and half.....don't know how they do it but we drink fat free milk and needed something in the java......it's the cats ass


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 27, 2013)

It's love that holds it all together....

[video=youtube;lQYVnbdXFDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQYVnbdXFDI[/video]


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't really care for any of there other songs, but this version of Alive is perfect. Love the 1st verse.[video=youtube_share;S7dcA_N6EmQ]http://youtu.be/S7dcA_N6EmQ[/video]


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

I had a very loving pitbull named Brixxy that I took care of few a year or so. She was so sweet I can't put it into words. Just sooooo loving. I miss her dearly. When she got in trouble, she would do the same thing, show her teeth....or smile. Sometimes when she was really happy she'd do it too. Had never seen any other dog do it before. [video=youtube_share;B8ISzf2pryI]http://youtu.be/B8ISzf2pryI[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 27, 2013)

tharoomman said:


> I had a very loving pitbull named Brixxy that I took care of few a year or so. She was so sweet I can't put it into words. Just sooooo loving. I miss her dearly. When she got in trouble, she would do the same thing, show her teeth....or smile. Sometimes when she was really happy she'd do it too. Had never seen any other dog do it before. [video=youtube_share;B8ISzf2pryI]http://youtu.be/B8ISzf2pryI[/video]


Awwwww!...so cute.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 27, 2013)

I can't let this day pass by without acknowledging one of my favorite guitar players ever.... 23 years ago today Stevie Ray Vaughan left us way too soon.

I am so sad to say I never got to see him play live and witness his brilliance, but I've met Chris Whipper Layton, Tommy Shannon & Reese Wynans of Double Trouble and they are a damned fine bunch of fellows. 

Stevie played like his soul was on fire, raw and wild style that held people captive for those minutes he is laying himself bare in a huge and beautiful way.

I miss him so much, wish he were still making new music cause I would sure be buying his albums and going to his shows.

RIP sweet Stevie!!

[video=youtube;Zw4bgcOhzC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw4bgcOhzC4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 27, 2013)

These guys are damned fine musicians live!!! Getting ready to see them again soon. Met them all and you couldn't ask for more friendly people. Henry is an exceptional guitar player!

[video=youtube;GsZjSxtame8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsZjSxtame8[/video]


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 27, 2013)

2RS storms never last. Wishin you peace & happiness, the answer will come to you in time.[video=youtube;i8SIYdYDj9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8SIYdYDj9o[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;SgBq_feHYQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgBq_feHYQ4[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y0lOdLncMcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0lOdLncMcs[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 28, 2013)

For Stevie...I was lucky enough to see the man live, nothing compares to true genius and he was definitely that.
[video=youtube_share;xcwCiTkt2Jg]http://youtu.be/xcwCiTkt2Jg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 28, 2013)

Diggin the funk Hempy!

Morning all! Having some coffee and preparing to go join the Y. Need to lose weight and work off a ton of stress. Changing my diet and attempt to get in shape. 

I'm on a Black Joe Lewis kick this morning. Saw these guys a few years back in a record store basement, pipes were dripping on our heads and it was hotter than hell in there but damn Black Joe rocked the shit out of it! 

[video=youtube;tcwgY2NFoCU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcwgY2NFoCU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 28, 2013)

A little Dr. John to keep things nice and funky .....

[video=youtube;HT4RainY-lY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT4RainY-lY[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 28, 2013)

the night tripper
[video=youtube;cXJP1xp5FH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXJP1xp5FH8[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;GM7fID5qLyc]http://youtu.be/GM7fID5qLyc[/video]
I see your dr john and raise you a frank zappa acoustic jam with shuggie Otis! yeah i'm a frankaholic.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

lol, fucken frank mang![video=youtube;a7Vi1zusI3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7Vi1zusI3s&amp;feature=share&amp;list=TLqUb8Jjf-fyg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 28, 2013)

The Y looks awesome, pools and yoga/pilates/zumba are what interest me in particular. Cool dark cardio rooms where you can watch a movie and ride a bike or tread mills.. and just shit tons of stuff to help me work this old bod back into shape and get my mind sorted out. 

I want change and change always has to start with me. I've made a commitment to myself for the next 90 days to eat, feel and look better. After 90 days I will evaluate where I am and what loftier goals I can set for myself. I'm the first to admit I've became lazy and not active enough. So time to change it and hey I may make new friends in my new town where I've moved and really know nobody!!

So if you will excuse me, I am going to get my swimsuit and work out clothes and head to my first afternoon of torture! Wish me luck! 

Peace and love to all you amazing folks who read my junk everyday here at the shop. I appreciate you all and your awesome varieties of music. Rock on!!

I am gonna GET UP OFFA THAT THANG 

[video=youtube;1_uNMy20qAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_uNMy20qAI[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> The Y looks awesome, pools and yoga/pilates/zumba are what interest me in particular. Cool dark cardio rooms where you can watch a movie and ride a bike or tread mills.. and just shit tons of stuff to help me work this old bod back into shape and get my mind sorted out.
> 
> I want change and change always has to start with me. I've made a commitment to myself for the next 90 days to eat, feel and look better. After 90 days I will evaluate where I am and what loftier goals I can set for myself. I'm the first to admit I've became lazy and not active enough. So time to change it and hey I may make new friends in my new town where I've moved and really know nobody!!
> 
> ...


That is wonderful and very brave to get up and get moving. Making friends would be the icing on the cake! Wish you lived closer it would be nice to have a less competitive friend LOL!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 28, 2013)

OP,
I highly recommend growing your way to financial freedom.

[video=youtube;dyihQtBes1I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyihQtBes1I[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qwfQ95ZL-9g]http://youtu.be/qwfQ95ZL-9g[/video]
ha such a fitting song!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> That is wonderful and very brave to get up and get moving. Making friends would be the icing on the cake! Wish you lived closer it would be nice to have a less competitive friend LOL!


Ah no competition here, my old ass is dragging. I pedaled 3 miles, walked 3 miles on the treadmill and tried out the elliptical for 20 mins and that thing is a beast it really made me tired fast but I stuck it out. Waiting on hubs to come home and go back over to show him where everything is and swim laps in the pool while he gets some exercise in too! 

Annie you really inspired me and suggested I start exercising to help with things going on. As usual you were so right! Thank you friend <3

Ok gonna get ready to head back to swim some laps... ya'll be good n stuff! peace


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;icL3YIowtUg]http://youtu.be/icL3YIowtUg[/video]
especially ms fabulous


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 28, 2013)

2RS, you are doing a whole lot for your first day. I am worried you might be real sore tomorrow. Nice to see you diving in to this so fast (no pun lol).

[video=youtube;RmwzDvCL-ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmwzDvCL-ds[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;_BrITP7DZjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BrITP7DZjE[/video] TalonToker this heady jam is for you bro!


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 28, 2013)

Lovin' it!!

When I think of funky I always thinks of Maurice White....The dude had some crazy charisma!

[video=youtube;12dw_BgFAeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12dw_BgFAeM[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;b_X6zel_QqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_X6zel_QqQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey Everyone feeling good this morning! Talon I didn't use a lot of resistance or incline on the treadmill and I had low settings on the other machines because I know if I am too sore it will be hard to work out. Last nite the pool closes an hour earlier than the gym so I only got to swim about 15 minutes and then I sat in the whirlpool for a few then changed and played some basketball with the hubs, showed him how all the machines work and worked out a bit more on each one. Came home and took a hot shower, two ibuprofen and a few joints and I feel damned fabulous this morning! 

Having some coffee with the son and we are gonna head back over there in a few minutes so he can get a work out in before work. 

I will start to push myself harder once I get used to a routine. 

I love the Black Crowes album Amorica I can never get enough of it. They played a bunch of it when I saw them recently and I was super happy to hear it all again!

This cd stays in my car. I listen to others but I swear I wear this one out...

[video=youtube;HJfbyT9oFac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJfbyT9oFac[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 29, 2013)

Just one more then I gotta gooooooooo 

[video=youtube;31tXHtPUCUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31tXHtPUCUk[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Just one more then I gotta gooooooooo


Let's go kiddo time to hit the streets and RUN! Embrace the ........
[video=youtube;Ud4HuAzHEUc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud4HuAzHEUc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 29, 2013)

I am so glad to hear you are feeling so good and attacking it again on day 2. That's often the hardest day to motivate lol.

Go get 'em!

[video=youtube;Zq2HGO8GhYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq2HGO8GhYY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 29, 2013)

Doing good, hanging in there. Will go back and swim and play basketball with the hubs when he comes in. Feeling good and when I need motivation I just look over in the mirror at myself when I am pedaling that cycle thing! I see how much weight I've gained in about the past 5 years and I keep on pedaling like a mofo. I used to be foxy, I hope I can again one day LOL

[video=youtube;398xVamo2_U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=398xVamo2_U[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 29, 2013)

you're always foxy lady....I'm stoked you decided gym/excersise for yourself.....When I can start walking without pain in every step I will be chugging up the hills near our house, lots of cardio opps here..of course the rain gear will be needed now till next june.....mushrooms are growing in the woods, I can smell them as we drive by...
leslie is going to drive me to a mushroom spot this morning...I can't walk much but i can shuffle around and see if any chanterelles have popped up...my joy is unbounded when I'm mushroom hunting, the sound of light rain falling on the trees, the green carpet of the forest floor punctuated by spots the color of butterscotch candy(chanterelles), the smell of the damp earth....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 29, 2013)

You are a poetic story teller my dear friend James, you make it easy to envision being there! 

Thanks for your kind words 

Had the son working out beside me on several machines so that kept me motivated today. I am going to start beginning yoga and Tai Chi for my stress and pilates and zumba to work my old bod back into shape! 

Honestly I was surprised to see my hubs jogging last nite on the track, and then see my son doing laps in the pool today and I know I've done the right thing getting ALL of us involved instead of just me.

Today I shop for good foods, no junk and make more healthy choices. I love to cook so I will just change the typical things we have or make them in a healthier way.

Lunch today, small package of white albacore tuna, handful of blueberries and a small low fat yogurt. 

I just wish I hadn't waited so long to start all this but better late than never!!!

I wanna be foxy!!!

[video=youtube;1LQBl8khlrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LQBl8khlrA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 29, 2013)

I have to throw in my occasional Al Green... love and adore him. Think of my mom who had all his albums back in the day and played him relentlessly. Dancing in the living room with Al Green on the stereo... good times! 

When it comes down to it these are the two things I want most in life and wish for all of you my new friends as well... LOVE & HAPPINESS! 

[video=youtube;hsU6_eSG4k4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsU6_eSG4k4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 29, 2013)

Sexy and I know it!!

[video=youtube;0OArCgSE3JE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OArCgSE3JE[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 29, 2013)

well we were fortunate and found some early chanterelles here's some pix...you sound very upbeat 2 and that's great to hear, in a tribe or clan each member has different functions, I would like to believe I would fill the role of storyteller. this spot is about 1/2 hour from our house and has long been giving up the fruit of the mycelium. there are no signs to this little campground and 95% of the cars going by on the paved road aren't aware of its existence, hence the charm it holds for a hermit like me.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 29, 2013)

Awesome pics James, glad to see you getting out and moving around. This shows me you are starting to feel some better and I am so glad  

I've been working with my new baby girls, so tiny and fragile. Moved a bookcase near the room and about to organize all the things it takes to care for my girls to grow up big and strong!

Basically having a garden party 

[video=youtube;fxdiraVxwkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxdiraVxwkI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 29, 2013)

Dinner = shrimp stir fry sprinkled with slap yo mama cajun seasoning! 

Back to genealogy I just found my 15th great grandfather from England


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 29, 2013)

Your on a roll now R2S you'll be back to your badazz self in no time....Random but this song has been in my head all day.

[video=youtube;OGPD0ZBiMs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGPD0ZBiMs0[/video]


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 29, 2013)

Early morning comin so i better burn one more the split...have a good day tomorrow all[video=youtube;dm6qw_yeo6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm6qw_yeo6o[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;oRQeGdJ9rJo]http://youtu.be/oRQeGdJ9rJo[/video] I woulda killed to of been able to see this show!


----------



## ghb (Aug 30, 2013)

15th great grandfather, that is a long time ago! amazing how technology has allowed us to find out how we came to be who we are. 

your dinner sounded scrumptious, i hope your son didn't take that seasoning too literally lol.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm one of those crackpots who believes we all are related way back in deep time, so you all are my brothers and sisters, except for my whack job neighbor who burns wet trash and stinks up the clean mountain air up here. This girl is beyond cool..
[video=youtube;aChSCpczhzo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aChSCpczhzo[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 30, 2013)

ghb said:


> 15th great grandfather, that is a long time ago! amazing how technology has allowed us to find out how we came to be who we are.
> 
> your dinner sounded scrumptious, i hope your son didn't take that seasoning too literally lol.


Hey I get so into the genealogy thing I lose hours at a time reading it all. I started to work on one of many great grandmothers and and have went back to the mid 1100s and still not done, its a challenge to see how far I can go back. I really love the ancestry site I paid for a full membership for six months which means I have world wide access to records. It was an early birthday gift to myself, I am turning the big 49 Sept 8th. Going to Vegas soon after for vacation/concert get away and super stoked about it!

Gotta get ready going out for the evening to a show and some partying in the city... hope you all have a fabulous weekend!! xo peace & love!

Love me some Ray LaMontagne

[video=youtube;R_kuywKxKcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_kuywKxKcM[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 30, 2013)

49? oh honey you're just a baby, just a wee thang....come sept 10 I will kick out the jams at 61


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 30, 2013)

hey rolling, check this song out.. the video is pretty cool too 

[video=youtube;N1mWvRjzgiY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1mWvRjzgiY[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 30, 2013)

^^^^pretty optimistic, I don't think humans will make it the year 2500....but for me that's not such a shame


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 30, 2013)

james2500 said:


> 49? oh honey you're just a baby, just a wee thang....come sept 10 I will kick out the jams at 61


My fellow virgo


----------



## james2500 (Aug 30, 2013)

hahaha ok I'm good for about 5 minutes then I'm ready for a nap...but watch out for those 5 minutes!

[video=youtube;yvJGQ_piwI0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvJGQ_piwI0[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;JjTjtJDZomw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjTjtJDZomw[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1qL1C1ffKa4]http://youtu.be/1qL1C1ffKa4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 30, 2013)

Going to see these guys with other bands soon...really dig them. They are like Black Keys - just two guys, drums and guitar.

I freaking LOVE Peter Green so their version of Oh Well is pretty groovy.

[video=youtube;l21Drkm76bU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l21Drkm76bU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 30, 2013)

One more... 

[video=youtube;TG8RqdwLkjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG8RqdwLkjE[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;YmV-dAHz280]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmV-dAHz280[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;78Oxux1o2rQ]http://youtu.be/78Oxux1o2rQ[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 31, 2013)

walked down the street to the coffee shop.....it was my turn to open up and get some java brewing......it's black and hot so come on in and grab a cup. 

[video=youtube;wx4AATLY7L8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx4AATLY7L8[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 31, 2013)

can't just play one
[video=youtube;8jpJOH4sbaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jpJOH4sbaw[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;7G6cFtsxKz0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G6cFtsxKz0[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 31, 2013)

let's go back to some roots
[video=youtube;9Ri7TcukAJ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ri7TcukAJ8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey Hey Morning Folks! Hope all are having a great holiday weekend. I went to a show and got fairly shitfaced so I have been trying to recover ever since  Slept a lot and had some great Mexican food and starting to feel back to normal finally. Looks like rain here again today so let the laziness commence!

Ironically I just joined the Y last week and got an email Friday that said they are closing at the end of the year! 

James thanks for hanging out and keeping things going my friend you rock!

Think I will lay back down a bit since its so early.... back later


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey everyone thought id stop by for a minute and burn one down with you lovely folks. Hope you all are having a nice labor day weekend. Be safe if traveling! [video=youtube;xcrILJaAM2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcrILJaAM2A[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;FPHHudm0NTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPHHudm0NTY[/video]
Obama's president, so? What's he represent?
Just because the nigga's half black don't mean he's Heaven-sent
You're clueless to evidence and all the minds he's messin' with
His charm and smile hasn't got my ass up out this debt for shit
Frontin' like he's truly Jesus
And all you fools believe it
The change he's making isn't good, that's just how you conceived it
It's like we all broker than ever, it's due to reasons
Dealing with self-beneficial plans and the movement he's with
Illuminati, or whatever the fuck they go by
They're the reason real shit happens, and we don't know why
Why did Michael Jackson start his tour than have to go die?
How did rap music go from really good to so dry?
Real artists get shelved and wack one's get famous
To leave masses brainless, a smart mind is dangerous
In their eyes there probably ain't no real shit in your playlist
You're just a product of what the government has created


----------



## james2500 (Sep 2, 2013)

wow a conspiracy theory mindset wrapped in a rap.....I aint a product of any government period...end message...okay maybe you are but I'm not


----------



## james2500 (Sep 2, 2013)

I forgot myself there, 2Rollingstoned wants no drama here......lets explore our similarities instead of our differences.

[video=youtube;XgxZdQiwOwQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgxZdQiwOwQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL I am all for everyone expressing their thoughts thru music whatever music it is, because everyone listens to different things. I just don't do arguing here cause I strive for peace everyday! But I do like everyone playing so many different genres and so forth cause it covers all the musical bases for folks hanging here at the shop!

I hope you are feeling good today James.... I really really really love these guys since I saw them Friday night. Their cd is really really great. I like them better than the Black Keys!

[video=youtube;f_qovBxcY8I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_qovBxcY8I[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2013)

james2500 said:


> wow a conspiracy theory mindset wrapped in a rap.....I aint a product of any government period...end message...okay maybe you are but I'm not


i listen to everything.. lol.. that song came on my pandora, was pretty good compared to most new rap music.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;9zquX7Vrn-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zquX7Vrn-Q[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 2, 2013)

Little girls are trying to stretch, had to bury em deeper yesterday and they are just waving their pretty tiny faces towards the light today looking all happy n stuff. Since I am still no expert yet, when do you guys suggest I start to add the first nutes? After 2 weeks? Right now they are just getting misted with a spray bottle of ph adjusted water. This is my second gardening experience so I'm always gonna ask questions along the way! I sprouted some in coco/perlite mix in egg cartons and transferred. Some I sprouted in wet paper towels and a zip lock bag, and some were sprouted in red solo cups and they all basically seem to do the same. 

I asked earlier too back in the thread about gnats and kill off any spider mites etc and Neem was recommended. So should I mix neem oil with some water and soap in a spray bottle and apply? Also what about when they are in bud stage, do you spray the buds? Sorry for the dumb questions but just needing a little guidance. Last time I had a horrible gnat problem and fought them alot in the late stages of growth so I want to be prepared this time.

I have second generation of Barneys Blue Cheese, Positronics Caramel Ice, Humbolt beans Sour Diesel #2, Exodus cheese. I have one Jilly Bean and One Girl Scout Cookies that were actually bag beans. Only had one in each so I planted them as well. Thinking about trying the DWC method on a few too. I have all the stuff to do that so I can try both hydro and coco soil going at the same time.

Rather not keep a diary and post pics a lot so I know so many will pop in and say PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN! haha! And I am cool with it cause it didn't happen I know nothing. haha

The Cold Stares are the SHIZNIT seriously loving these guys... 

[video=youtube;47EFaNeeULU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47EFaNeeULU[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;19NhjPTSjEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19NhjPTSjEw[/video]


----------



## tharoomman (Sep 2, 2013)

Man, how about that .7 a gram shit.....common sense these days.

Short supply? Or maybe just Darwinism.


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Sep 2, 2013)

Thx for starting up this thread, though I figured the title had something to do with the same thing as my username. 
Been on a few turns around the sun myself and I haven't learned much except not to get bent up about sh*t other people say or do...it ain't worth it. No drama is just the right amount of drama.

Thanks for posting the Cold Stares - love stuff like that. You know that feeling you get when you start seeing someone new ? I haven't had that in 15 mostly-happy years, but new music I really like does that. Black Keys did it when I first heard them...like a light going on. These guys too, so thanks.

I've skipped more than a few pages because I want to savor this as my new 'rainy day' read for a while, so forgive me if this has been posted already...
[video=youtube;QH3Fx41Jpl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH3Fx41Jpl4[/video]

Guess we should talk plants for a sec....Instead of replanting your babies deeper, can't you put them on a milk crate or something to get them closer to the light ?
I don't put new plants under bright lights myself, I have a four-tube flourescent fixture over seedling trays with those tall plastic dome covers. They get enough light, but they don't stretch -they really don't seem to need very much light at that stage.
I had a problem with both fungus gnats and spider mites but don't anymore. At the first sign of webs, I spray the leaves with neem. I'd have to check my notes to be sure, but I think it's 8mL to a litre of water twice a week for two weeks. I used to use soap in it as well but stopped and it was just as effective. The less I put on my plants the better. 

As far as fungus gnats, the best thing I've done is wait until the leaves just begin to droop before watering. When I started, I tended (like most, I think) to over-water. I also have about 2" of perlite in each pot as a topper on top of the soil to keep the larvae from getting to the soil. I keep sticky strips on 'em so I can see if they come back but I wind up eventually throwing away the strips because they get covered in bits of dead veg, small bits of perlite, etc....but no gnats in a very long time.

Lots of ways to skin the cat - that's just what works for me.

Thanks again for the thread, and cheers.


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 2, 2013)

I was all set to do some upcanning this evening, but then realized that I have no perlite. The upcanning will have to wait until tomorrow.

What is your medium, 2RS? I grow in soil, and for some plants I start adding nutes after 2 weeks, and for other strains I might never give it any more than water until well into flowering. It all depends on the strain, but that's because of my soil. It is usually longer than 2 weeks, too....usually 3-4 weeks. If you're growing in a coco-perlite mix then you will have to give them something earlier, but that is out of my area of experience.

[video=youtube;Haafh0xZlsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Haafh0xZlsk[/video]


----------



## Cowboykush (Sep 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;DbfOXrQ0N84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbfOXrQ0N84[/video]

Yea yea i know WAY TOO HICK


----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2013)

good smokin around the fire tune
[video=youtube;QwrepI68YL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwrepI68YL4[/video]
not as hick as cowboy kush's lmao
and another classic smoking song.....


----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;EvGJvzwKqg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvGJvzwKqg0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome to the shop and the awesome advice thanks so much exile! They are not under the veg lite yet I have them under the fluorescent lights for the first few weeks. I just set them on boxes closer to the light. I appreciate the help so much! I find myself in a love hate relationship with the girls as they grow because this shit is a bunch of work! But for the most part its a labor of love! 

I too, get excited over new music, the Cold Stares were on stage first before Rival Sons and I was just blown away by those two. In some ways I dig them more than the Black Keys.

The Rival Sons were just phenomenal! Such a great show. Power house vocals and freaking great guitar playing = some really great modern day rock music. Love them. If you have a chance to see them, GO!!

[video=youtube;_8Tr74Jbw34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8Tr74Jbw34[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> ...snip...... I just don't do arguing here cause I strive for peace everyday! ......snip.....


Si vis pacem, para bellum.
[video=youtube;L0bcRCCg01I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0bcRCCg01I[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 2, 2013)

Talon I always use coco/perlite, I like it a lot so far! I think I will feed them when they are two weeks old. I use fox farm products, they seemed to work great along with some worm castings, bat guano and cal mag at the appropriate times. I did pretty well my first time out but I'm already an experienced gardener so that helped too. Kind of looking forward to getting back in the groove and seeing what I can do this time now that I have some experience and know what to look for this time. 

Guess I will invest in some fly strips tomorrow to catch the excess gnats and cover the top of the soil with perlite. I appreciate all the helpful hints so much thanks friends!

I had a really great weekend, celebrating my birthday early and actually been having a fun time with the hubs! Maybe my raising hell has paid off cause hes definitely chilled since I spelled shit out in black and white. Sometimes you have to have a reality check to make you realize you are being a real asshole. 

Things are better, stress is down, excited over my new girls and looking forward to Vegas soon....

Gonna stop in at the Pawn Stars shop and check em out!

[video=youtube;sYl_hCLMQ4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYl_hCLMQ4A[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;I5xFwyFObbw]http://youtu.be/I5xFwyFObbw[/video] love that 72' era dark star!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 3, 2013)

Morning fellow bakers - hope this finds you all well and having a great day so far! Getting some gardening things done early this morning. 

Having a good cup of kahlua hazelnut coffee and listening to some Winery Dogs... really dig their new cd.

Sheehan is a damned beast on bass seriously the guy just gets better with age! 

[video=youtube;4vef-tMatGs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vef-tMatGs[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 3, 2013)

Rival Sons were soooo great last weekend!! One of the greatest rock bands touring right now.... the entire place went nuts the whole time they were playing. It was so damned hot but I kept right on dancing!! It was packed and seemed like the air wasn't even working but nobody gave a damn we all rocked on...

[video=youtube;lvxC87WzAME]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvxC87WzAME[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;N8KponjTf1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8KponjTf1E[/video] I tried so hard to stay strong 
The first time I slept alone 
But the paint was ripped off my front door 
There was no one to open it though 

Let's talk about it 
Pull me into your darkness 
There's nothing left to give away 
Nothing left to say today, today


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;Qm9OnGx_mPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm9OnGx_mPs[/video] Days are changing with the weather 
Like a rip tide could rip us away


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;UBDcf6uIljg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBDcf6uIljg[/video] All you want is 
What you can't have 
And if you just look around man 
You see you got magic 
So just sit back and relax 
Enjoy it while you still have it 
Don't look back on life and only see tragic


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 3, 2013)

Dear Hempy hope you had a great weekend! Good to see ya this morning here at the shop! 

Love Chet Baker - had to go see his memorial plaque and place he fell from the window and died at his hotel in Amsterdam. This documentary tells the story of a hard lived life and some incredibly great jazz from a complex talented and obviously tortured man. 

[video=youtube;emKvxsvzux0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emKvxsvzux0[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 3, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Dear Hempy hope you had a great weekend! Good to see ya this morning here at the shop!


Thank you much 2RS  hope you are having a lovely day today. Ran out of coffee yesterday and havnt had time to go get some in bulk so I stopped off at a local coffee shop here in town and got a cup of timor east. I drink my coffee black no sugar or cream and it was really good with a nice bold and dark flavor with a hint of dark chocolate and very earthy. The girl who waited on me was pretty cute and I chatted it up with her for a couple minutes haha. Got home and have some blueberry nugs that smell/taste more like blueberry than some of the blueberries you get at the grocery store. Nice and awake but chillaxed at the same time. Life's good. Hope everyone else is having a good day too.


----------



## james2500 (Sep 3, 2013)

i love tribal music...these are modern day nomads in the eastern desert in Africa...

[video=youtube;kB4ZSDUsi_k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kB4ZSDUsi_k[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;eUNx4Kug5wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUNx4Kug5wg[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 3, 2013)

Not a huge Dave fan but heres another tune of his that I love. [video=youtube;NnXeZclbO68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnXeZclbO68[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 3, 2013)

A little Shannon & Joe works well for me right about now... 

[video=youtube;80T0pmippyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80T0pmippyE[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;rkKQr-UT4_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkKQr-UT4_A[/video]


----------



## Cowboykush (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;XsHxmLYsBa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsHxmLYsBa0[/video]

I need a late cup & some red dirt music. Hope everybody has a good one tomorrow


----------



## Cowboykush (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;76jR5HJwlSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76jR5HJwlSo[/video]

For all you bull ridin sonsabitchs....Damnt this song always reminds me of a curly redhead from my youth  ahhhh youth


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;PWQ8_nOUx2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=PWQ8_nOUx2o#t=58[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Sep 4, 2013)

here's a toe tapper, i read he died broke living in his car trying to sell some of his music

[video=youtube;ReW9uUYm-DA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReW9uUYm-DA[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;4n3bvw9WjpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n3bvw9WjpU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 4, 2013)

SRH88 - Klaus is really great, his guitar tone is sweet as sugar too! Good share!

Cowboy Kush - Diggin Charlie Robison, never heard him before. Always like hearing new stuff.

Dear friend James I hope your day is beautiful and you are feeling better. John Fahey does some awesome what I call mountain style "fanger" pickin'. Sad to read he had it so tough in the end. 

I just love North Mississippi Allstars, this video is cool cause my friend Lightnin Malcolm is playing guitar in the background. 

[video=youtube;kZ2o5-yRTDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZ2o5-yRTDY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 4, 2013)

More jam in the van with NMA.... Cody and Luther on guitars and Lightnin Malcolm on the drum this time...

[video=youtube;4as7zi3bGLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4as7zi3bGLQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 4, 2013)

Jam in the van - NMA with Lightnin Malcolm 

Cody and Luther Dickinson's dad was a legend!

[video=youtube;a01uSeoVyrA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a01uSeoVyrA[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7P4JVAfqgkw]http://youtu.be/7P4JVAfqgkw[/video]

one of my favorite bands! His death was too soon!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;yv-Fk1PwVeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv-Fk1PwVeU[/video] To any of my brothers and sisters out there who are feeling blue  Don't worry be happy <3 !!!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 4, 2013)

Sweet Hempy you are a blessing here at the shop, thanks for being a friend to us all!

2013 Nine Inch Nails

[video=youtube;Hd3O2Ou9VP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd3O2Ou9VP8[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;hSnUwA6c67k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSnUwA6c67k[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;CK2TkN0m1SM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK2TkN0m1SM[/video]
no arms, but a solid solid cover of let it be


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;zAogrGZJrqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAogrGZJrqg[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Sep 4, 2013)

no words, just passion, i can hear the sea chantys and the arcadian music with the voodoo flavor of zydeco

[video=youtube;DrBLqp-s__o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrBLqp-s__o[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Sep 4, 2013)

damed irish hooligans

[video=youtube;w6ufbNM37e0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6ufbNM37e0[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Sep 4, 2013)

not just passion, lust

[video=youtube;XrkThaBWa5c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrkThaBWa5c[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Sep 4, 2013)

did I say lust? maybe something like an errrrrrrrge

[video=youtube;S1A0p0F_iH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1A0p0F_iH8[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;8r92A7ndnZk]http://youtu.be/8r92A7ndnZk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 4, 2013)

Evening funny....


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;puSkP3uym5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puSkP3uym5k[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;XrohhBoAYMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrohhBoAYMQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 4, 2013)

Dinner was beer battered catfish filets, hushpuppies, and baked yukon gold potatoes. Orange muffins for dessert. 

Ah what a wonderful evening. Lucked into some white widow x big bud and I swear it has my eyes crossed lol! Tis the shit that killed Elvis for real yo! Just a few volcano bags just made us ripped! Haven't even opened the blue cheese yet cause this WWxBB is killa!!

Feeling all mellow and chill

[video=youtube;8V9tSQuIzbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V9tSQuIzbQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 5, 2013)

Up early with a good blue cheese buzz....these are my last days to be 48! Sunday is the big 49! We usually go on vacation for my bday so that I turn a year older in a cool and fabulous location. My favorite bday ever so far was turning 47 in Amsterdam! It was my dream vacation, if you ever have a chance to go, take it! 

We rented a beautiful apartment on the Herengracht canal right down the street from Siberie Coffee shop where I had my bday party. The apt was laid out beautifully, private entrance and a view of the canal on the corner where we could watch party boats go by day and night. There was a giant bathroom and bedroom downstairs. Hubs and I both fell down the steps at various overly stoned times. We laugh our asses off about it now but at the time we were both lucky not to break something! 

Oh I miss it there... I felt safer there than I do here in my own town! It was a peaceful society where I never saw any policemen except in the train station all week long! 

I smoked my first blue cheese there from Barney's and each time I smoke it (like now) it takes me back there all over again in my mind....

[video=youtube;WR4_chcwvoM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR4_chcwvoM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 5, 2013)

On this day in music history:
1964, The Animals started a three week run at No.1 on the US singles chart with 'House Of The Rising Sun'. When first released the record company printed the time of the song on the record as three minutes feeling that the real time of four minutes was too long for radio airplay. 

[video=youtube;5A-4VGfx5lU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A-4VGfx5lU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 5, 2013)

This is a great party band, every time I see these guys the audience sings every song loud as they do. They have a super faithful following and they are all about having a good time. Love me some JJ Grey, hes a sexy lil ole thang...

[video=youtube;gGfkBhheKpM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGfkBhheKpM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 5, 2013)

JJ Grey & Mofro - Dirt Floor Cracker

[video=youtube;0qLH9qgu4PA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qLH9qgu4PA[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;w6qcafgLHe4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6qcafgLHe4[/video]

not typical of the times was it?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 5, 2013)

In the mood to hear Muddy sing one of my favorites: Rollin' Stone. I read in Buddy Guy's autobiography that Muddy was surprised how the folks at Newport Jazz fest was digging his music in a huge way! He came back from this show so excited because they had loved the blues! 

Freaking high as a kite, funny how that little green bud can make the day seem so much nicer! 

I've got some starbucks verona dark roast brewing and it needs to hurry up cause I'm jonesing for a cup o joe this mornin'!

[video=youtube;z5RwNit_HUw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5RwNit_HUw[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Sep 5, 2013)

this always gives me goosebumps

[video=youtube;YYjBQKIOb-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYjBQKIOb-w[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 5, 2013)

Procrastination R Us this morning....having a good ole time just listening to tunes, sipping on some tasty coffee and higher than I've been in quite a while. 

Meet Eric Gales - Raw Dawg from Memphis TN. Plays left handed upside down, one of the most powerful guitarists I've witnessed live. He's been on the Experience Hendrix tour several times now, and also in a super group with Dug Pinnick from King's X called Pinnick Gales Pridgen. 

[video=youtube;C6OD9_fR0Lc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6OD9_fR0Lc[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 5, 2013)

Though I don't drink coffee very often I love the smell of it brewing and when I do catch the aroma it always brings me back to a simpler time, a time of skinned knees and sunburned shoulders.
A tune from a local act, they jammed in a garage right around the corner from my place and I could hear them practice when I was in my bedroom. They eventally became quite large on the punk rock scene around Toronto.
[video=youtube_share;4UjCzrdzR48]http://youtu.be/4UjCzrdzR48[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;T9ozGsAtY28]http://youtu.be/T9ozGsAtY28[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;oWPjoZn_aKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWPjoZn_aKM[/video]
whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa timmy tucker


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 5, 2013)

SRH88 - that Moe hit the spot - got me movin and a groovin! 

Great stuff


----------



## srh88 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;xAC9DzV-tGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAC9DzV-tGs[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;0nrBy3qAuYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nrBy3qAuYI[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;j2zQKqgNAeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2zQKqgNAeE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 5, 2013)

I am straight up in love with this sexy cajun ..... and yeah my hubs knows it 

Tab Benoit is always a good time <3 Gonna see him again in Vegas soon. He is very friendly when you meet him and super funny. 


[video=youtube;Hfs3fL5NPoA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfs3fL5NPoA[/video]


----------



## Cowboykush (Sep 5, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Procrastination R Us this morning....having a good ole time just listening to tunes, sipping on some tasty coffee and higher than I've been in quite a while.
> 
> Meet Eric Gales - Raw Dawg from Memphis TN. Plays left handed upside down, one of the most powerful guitarists I've witnessed live. He's been on the Experience Hendrix tour several times now, and also in a super group with Dug Pinnick from King's X called Pinnick Gales Pridgen.
> 
> [video=youtube;C6OD9_fR0Lc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6OD9_fR0Lc[/video]


I caught the Expereince tour in Nashville last yr....Hard to beat that bunch, Johnny Lang had to go to the crossroads thats the only way he could play that way!!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 5, 2013)

Cowboy, speaking of Jonny Lang and Crossroads.... I was at this concert and saw this live.... I was basically having my own musical spiritual experience during most of this concert. Later on when Clapton/Winwood/Beck performed I think I damn near levitated I was so enraptured....

The best part of this show: There were two couples in front of us partying all day and smoking some incredibly delicious smelling weed. We had flown to Chicago so we had nothing to smoke at this show which was the only minor bummer. I became friends with the couples in front of us as the day progressed they started to share smoke with us and gave us a joint for our last nite in Chicago. It just topped off the best freaking concert of my life. I go to shit tons of shows all year long... but this was the best of the best to me.

We were thinking of attending the recent Crossroads in NYC but its always the same line up, he doesn't add enough new and deserving people in there to bring fresh sound and intensity. So we passed on going altho viewing the shows on youtube it looked to be quite a show for two days!

Anyway.... this was one of the best moments of the show and they got a standing ovation after this set. It was amazing...

The night before we were at Buddy Guy's Legend's club when Buddy Guy came walking out with RONNIE FUCKING WOOD!!! I nearly crapped myself! It was a brilliant concert weekend!

[video=youtube;85ikZu71bdQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85ikZu71bdQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;XuEO1dCgzAU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuEO1dCgzAU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 5, 2013)

If this guy would just play blues and STFU he would be so much more popular. He is incredibly great with his trio, you don't get much better than Steve Jordan and Pino Palladino to back your ass up! JM is an off the chain guitar player and apparently he does the easy listening pop fluff shit cause thats what sells. Cause we all know the blues does not ever get the attention or sales it deserves. 

So this was another fave part of the show for me...

[video=youtube;5ahbb9rzMDg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ahbb9rzMDg[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;myH06-ePu8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myH06-ePu8Q[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;0lnPoFnUXOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lnPoFnUXOg[/video] Thought id throw down some chilled out electronica vibes this evening. Wishing everyone a swell night!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;sDI6HTR9arA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDI6HTR9arA[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;rG0ghAn7RDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG0ghAn7RDg[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;SoYkxKWNzoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoYkxKWNzoo[/video]


----------



## dbkick (Sep 5, 2013)

something a little different to go along with the videos I posted the other day, my fave episode I think.....[video=youtube;gtxyjf9eerI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtxyjf9eerI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 6, 2013)

Good Morning Friends! 

Hubs and I went shopping yesterday and bought a new couch/love seat/bed/mattress & foundation. So excited! 

They are gonna deliver it today so I will have it before my birthday Sunday! WoO HoO!

Found some Entemann's vanilla coffee in the clearance section yesterday and its pretty damned tasty for 2.50 a bag  

Fresh melon, berries, bagel and cream cheese this morning for breakfast and they go rather well with the bargain vanilla coffee! 

Feelin' all funkalicious on my last weekend to be 48! 

[video=youtube;MVAxGULNtzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVAxGULNtzs[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 6, 2013)

Mornings with coffee and ganja, priceless!

[video=youtube_share;F97RgIz_fTE]http://youtu.be/F97RgIz_fTE[/video]

have a great day everyone!


----------



## james2500 (Sep 6, 2013)

kitty by the warmth object

View attachment 2806797
View attachment 2806800


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 6, 2013)

Sitting here stoned to the bone waiting for the furniture delivery people to call and say they are on their way. I wish I had cornered them into giving me an approximate time frame!

I am just impatient to sit on all new fart free, spanking new leather couch and love seat hehe!


[video=youtube;PDJ_Mz8ftqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDJ_Mz8ftqI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 6, 2013)

"fart free" lol I would be impatient, too!

[video=youtube;q1ZV4Mx7tw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1ZV4Mx7tw8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 6, 2013)

Furniture is all here and now we've been working on putting this freaking sleigh bed together for an hour. I'm here for a joint break. Maybe we will get the shit put together by midnite!

Someday baby this old bed won't trouble... poor me... anymore..... *air guitar solo*

[video=youtube;OdVrRJ1T-Xk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdVrRJ1T-Xk[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't know why this song popped into my head but it did. I remember my mom playing this years ago...

[video=youtube;WhNM2K8cmU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhNM2K8cmU8[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Sep 6, 2013)

Was feeling nostalgic relistening to all the stuff I grew up listening to in high school and found this video which I thought was light and fun. 

[video=youtube;_AN3sl9yKqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AN3sl9yKqA[/video]

I think it's the tiger girl. Rawr.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;3pwjkJW8ux0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pwjkJW8ux0[/video] 


I spoke your name for many days
Pronouncing it in several ways
And moving letters all around
And substituting every sound

And when you heard the end result,
I told you it was not my fault,
If you were here more of the day,
It wouldn't twist around that way

Wouldn't twist around, wouldn't twist around that way


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;DK7JOs4v2T0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK7JOs4v2T0[/video] Every time I see her, she got new fancy clothes
Every time I see her, she got new fancy clothes
She took up all my money
And threw poor me out the door

Lord now standing there, ain't got nowhere to go
Lord now standing there, ain't got nowhere to go
I've been down in bad condition now boy
'Cause I'm alone down here

Lord now standing there, ain't got nowhere to go
Lord now standing there, ain't got nowhere to go
I've been down in bad condition now boy
'Cause I'm alone down here

Every time I see her she's gotten all the boys in town
Every time I see her she's gotten all the boys in town
Till she took up all our money
Sure gonna put her down.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;aGzojC8Nn_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGzojC8Nn_g[/video] Hey little baby, come back again.
Hey little baby, I miss your spin.
Get it moving, it'll be just fine.
But I don't sleep when you're not mine.

Hey little baby, just let it slide.
Let your little body roll side to side.
Get it moving, right in time.
Let's see Little Shimmy in a Conga Line.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2013)

Tonight's delectation. A oncely bro-in-law had this album in the original coral. 

[video=youtube;fQk30uP9Ut0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQk30uP9Ut0[/video]


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

good morning shoppers, hope you are all doing excellent today, have a good sleep (or anything else lol) on your new bed 2rs?

i have some lovely amnesia haze to wake and bake with, another weekend of doing whatever the the hell it is i want to do, starting with a joint and some instant coffee, no fancy gourmet coffee for me, just a haze kick up the ass and some mellow tunes to bring me back down.[video=youtube;zyirFLQMng4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyirFLQMng4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;1yXW0ugnlOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yXW0ugnlOs[/video]
Well she spoke, "He was an honest man
He worked hard to put food on our plates
Well we had more babies than we had arms
We struggled all our lives, but the rewards were great

"And when my son came home from the war,
He rested his head on my breast
And said, 'Ma, I'm tired of being used and grinded down
I feel so low, can you make me feel like I'm the best?'"


----------



## srh88 (Sep 7, 2013)

Moving me down the highway
Rolling me down the highway
Moving ahead so life won't pass me by
[video=youtube;YcqauC49Xmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcqauC49Xmc[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;VJHYph9WZZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJHYph9WZZE[/video] Heres something a bit different. These guys are all improv electronic. Amazing group to see. Michael Travis and Jason Hahn are members of the band The String Cheese Incident as well.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 7, 2013)

Having the best birthday weekend woo hoo!! I had bought me a new laptop last month and said I went ahead and bought my present early. I thought this would be my present and I was happy with that...

Then hubs says we can have a new bed/mattress/foundation plus new couch and love seat so we got that delivered Friday and all set up. Bed sleeps great BTW! So I am totally a happy girl at this point, I have groovy new stuff...

Then this morning we are getting dressed to go out and hubs says we are going to get you an Iphone like you've wanted to get! Woot! I have an Iphone 5 now and digging it already!

Had a fabulous steak dinner with some watermelon vodka punch cocktails and my favorite thing instead of cake: caramel pie!

It's been a great day so far.... feeling a little funky so gonna share some dudes that kick it old school and I dig them lots...

DeRobert & the Half Truths 

[video=youtube;lYxI92fNF20]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYxI92fNF20[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 7, 2013)

One more... 

[video=youtube;jJlbmYLrc8Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJlbmYLrc8Q[/video]

I usually go somewhere for my bday every year but we are going to Vegas this week so I put off a party til then.... in the mean time hubs is spoiling me rotten... yay! 

my last day to be 48


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 7, 2013)

Grandpapy thanks so much, so glad you stopped by the shop, come back anytime!!


----------



## Cowboykush (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;78UC07ACQIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78UC07ACQIc[/video]


----------



## Cowboykush (Sep 7, 2013)

Folks im really liking the shop great variety of tunes & folks.

[video=youtube;MOOs-MqDOI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOOs-MqDOI0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 7, 2013)

It's getting near midnite and actually my birthday... having a good time and ready to hit this sweet blue cheese. Had some strawberry margaritas and feeling pretty righteous!

It's been a great birthday already and its not even here yet! Thanks for all the bday wishes its really sweet of ya'll to think of me. I appreciate the good friends I've made here, ya'll are a great group of folks and I appreciate you all muchly!

sheesh I am such a lovable drunk.... I always love everyone when I drink. Strawberry ritas are kicking on in

[video=youtube;VijHMXEeo8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VijHMXEeo8s[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 7, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> It's getting near midnite and actually my birthday... having a good time and ready to hit this sweet blue cheese. Had some strawberry margaritas and feeling pretty righteous!
> 
> It's been a great birthday already and its not even here yet! Thanks for all the bday wishes its really sweet of ya'll to think of me. I appreciate the good friends I've made here, ya'll are a great group of folks and I appreciate you all muchly!
> 
> ...


Happy birthday 2RS!!! Glad its been a good one. I love strawberry margaritas great choice  We enjoy having you around here too!!! Sending vibes your way on your special day!!!


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 7, 2013)

Omg, I seem to bee about 12 minutes late....but I didn't know! I guess instead of saying happy birthday I'll just say happy belated birthday. lol

I just had my 47th last week Friday. Hope yours was a good one 2RS, and also hope that you have a blast while in Vegas.

[video=youtube;uANs-Cn7uCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uANs-Cn7uCw[/video]

Love ya!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Xc35TuJ3Nb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc35TuJ3Nb0[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;uKVp-atyiVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKVp-atyiVA[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;7wRHBLwpASw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wRHBLwpASw[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;x4c5VnhT8pE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4c5VnhT8pE[/video]


----------



## Cowboykush (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;lZMRyMQz5hI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZMRyMQz5hI[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;F7Kk8jNVpTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7Kk8jNVpTU[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;7HuLpztWyFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HuLpztWyFA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;jNaAEJv_sDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNaAEJv_sDQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 8, 2013)

Cowboykush said:


> [video=youtube;lZMRyMQz5hI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZMRyMQz5hI[/video]


I live in Norman.


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 8, 2013)

...But I only smoke bong hits. lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 8, 2013)

happy birthday, 2rollingstoned!, sounds like you celebrated in style a day early, any plans today?

i hope you are feeling fresh this morning after all the margs, i know you are a loveable drunk but nobody on the planet has a happy hangover  back in training monday no doubt.

now that you have the iphone, rollitup is even closer, the shop is never more than a click away lol.

how about some nice hangover music, to ease you back into reality this morning


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey you wonderful folks! Thanks for the birthday wishes! No hangover this morning! It's funny I have no plans for my actual bday today, may go out to eat, and shop a bit for some new stuff for vacation next weekend.

I am grateful to have lived this long, blessed to have all that I do, and appreciate the good folks here I call friends! 

Wish we could all actually meet up at a real toke and talk at a coffee shop in Amsterdam! I went to several T & T's while I was there and it was a blast meeting everyone and sharing all the wonderful smokes. If you have several friends in the Dam it makes it easier to sample more varieties when everyone buys different stuff and shares!

So today I am sharing with you hazelnut cream coffee, blue cheese that makes you high and dreamy and the Beatles. 

Love ya'll mean it!!

[video=youtube;PuXoDVPDpz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuXoDVPDpz0[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 8, 2013)

good morning and happy day! [video=youtube_share;X_DVS_303kQ]http://youtu.be/X_DVS_303kQ[/video] goodbye horses from silence of the lambs!


----------



## Foothills (Sep 8, 2013)

and a good morning and happy day to you, my neighbor to the north !


----------



## srh88 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;r2aBOTNGWMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2aBOTNGWMY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 8, 2013)

A very good interview with Morgan Freeman and the mayor of Clarksdale. Morgan co owns the main blues juke joint there called Ground Zero. Clarksdale, Miss is the home of the blues, John Lee Hooker, Sam Cooke, Ike Turner and so many more from the area. We've been to Clarksdale many many times and I feel at home down there. Great soul food, smoked/bbq meat, cold beer and all the blues a person could ask for. We really enjoy Juke Joint Fest every April, a huge crafts fest with lots of blues acts playing in the streets as well as inside the juke joints and a plantation down the road. Its an ideal sweet little place to have a good time if you are ok with very modest down to earth conditions. Nothing fancy in the Delta and I like it just fine...

This interview is cool and on DTV noon central time HLN channel is featuring Clarksdale in a documentary type show today and we are about to watch it... hope you can tune in too!

[video]http://www.hlntv.com/video/2013/09/03/morgan-freeman-bill-luckett-clarksdale-mississippi[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Happy Birthday!!


Indeed, happy birthday, 2rs.
[video=youtube;P8n7mHJBhmw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8n7mHJBhmw[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Sep 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday 2RS!! Wishin' you many more!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks so much!!!

I've been celebrating my bday off and on for about a week and today on the actual day I don't even care about going out hah! The Clarksdale show was great... some awesome people in that little town! 

I like the four agreements, I am trying to live my life more this way...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;aUW_8cWG7YA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUW_8cWG7YA[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Oot0GtjQuxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oot0GtjQuxQ[/video] Its all the same, only the names will change
Everyday it seems were wasting away
Another place where the faces are so cold
Id drive all night just to get back home. Im a cowboy, on a steel horse I ride
Im wanted dead or alive
Wanted dead or alive


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;V87ZNemLyRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V87ZNemLyRk[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;KmH8nLoTHHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmH8nLoTHHs[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;FeYqO273Z9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeYqO273Z9o[/video]
And I guess I get sold out of what I had this really wasn't your bag some lunatic that reminds you of your dad I get you were slippin' from my grasp I just didn't get how fast you were jumpin' to the future from my past, flash you were the one who erased it I hold my replacement gives me time back I waste it you knew it was so, hard to see my brother dyin' so pardon me you just depart from me... you ruined art for me


----------



## srh88 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;0tL9MtLm0H0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tL9MtLm0H0[/video]
good story


----------



## srh88 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;CkzIZWhZ8XA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkzIZWhZ8XA[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Q-WnePMd6Lc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-WnePMd6Lc[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;bb-2WVepAUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb-2WVepAUQ[/video]

Hey Man!! Dropppin buy, havent been here in a while or a bit, man im fuckin stoned!How do I explain a mountain top of stoned conciousness>?I have it,,this song^!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;tY2eAABePGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY2eAABePGA[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 8, 2013)

Me likey the shop; have to catch up. In the meantime, I have been grooving on this. Please give it a listen.

[video=youtube;_3Xzj6zroK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3Xzj6zroK8[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;MB2f6-U72Zk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB2f6-U72Zk[/video]
hehehehehehe


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 9, 2013)

Good day friends!

Been a busy morning, to the dentist for a recheck on some work just done, got my hair trimmed so it can be all nice and freshy fresh for vacation.

Stopped by my favorite local Cajun place for a shrimp po' boy and loaded potato salad. Hell to the yeah it was so 'licious!

Got a new hard shell suitcase so I am about to go start packing that bad boy up. I picked out a lime green one so I can spot it easy on the luggage belt at the airport! 

Vegas is just a few days away!! I will just have to be a drunk in vegas since we won't have any herbal meds hah

All together now, everyone swivel them hips and sing it with me.... Vivaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Las Vegas!!

[video=youtube;MFw5a5Bp_Pw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFw5a5Bp_Pw[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;qSIS0o7vtPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSIS0o7vtPE[/video]


----------



## Cowboykush (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;y-HamRO4nC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-HamRO4nC8[/video]

Had a branch break on a bag seed lady,early sample & not bad at all.


----------



## Cowboykush (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;zWCINQn6k0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWCINQn6k0s[/video]

All the stripper talk planted this one...Thanks CB


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 10, 2013)

Afternoon darlings! 

Rainy afternoon here, being lazy and stoned listening to the rain on the metal roof.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 10, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Afternoon darlings!
> 
> Rainy afternoon here, being lazy and stoned listening to the rain on the metal roof.
> 
> View attachment 2812503


Good afternoon 2RS  Love the picture haha. Suns shining here we could use alittle bit of that rain. [video=youtube;9C1BCAgu2I8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C1BCAgu2I8[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;GpGEeneO-t0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpGEeneO-t0[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;TsI2fqkgv3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsI2fqkgv3I[/video] you know ive, smoked a lot of grass...


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 10, 2013)

Good evening all. Work has been killing me that last few days. 2 of us are doing the work of 4 because the other two employees got fired. I'll be happy when the replacements are hired. Just stopping into the shop tonight for some sorely needed bong rips and cool tunes.

Hope everyone's doing well.

[video=youtube;htVuQWEe9lY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htVuQWEe9lY[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 10, 2013)

Hang in there Talon. I hope they actually hire some more peeps soon. In the meantime, OT is nice, yes?


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 10, 2013)

lol The work part of OT sucks, but I guess it's true that the pay part of it will be nice when it comes in.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 10, 2013)

Been spending most of the evening daydreaming over flights and hotels for vacation. Still pretty far away but getting pretty excited regardless. My brain hurts now though.

[video=youtube;ch_m4kr7cZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ch_m4kr7cZw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 11, 2013)

Up too early, wake and bake with wwxbb! Doing final packing suitcases today, taking care of last minute details and getting things squared away before I leave for Vegas! 

They have changed the venue of the show I am going to from a nice, newer hotel/casino to an old one with shitty reviews so this should be interesting. The concert is for 3 days so I am just focusing on the music. We are going two days early before the show to play a bit and enjoy some shows. May go to topless burlesque show with hubs so he can see some tits and not bother me for it hahaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Got so much shit to do today and hope I don't forget anything! 

For now I'm gonna sit here stoned contemplating life since I am awake far too early! 

Love these guys, so old school...

[video=youtube;PtJUan0Ssss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtJUan0Ssss[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 11, 2013)

Hazelnut cream coffee and DeRobert & the Half Truths

[video=youtube;fdG0jNCXdVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdG0jNCXdVk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 11, 2013)

The Queen.... 

Inspiring myself to get up and get funky with it... 

[video=youtube;EXJx2NnnxA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXJx2NnnxA0[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;7RgT8Vm9_Eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RgT8Vm9_Eg[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;L5pHM-o2_Dk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5pHM-o2_Dk[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;GW72Gmqjse4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW72Gmqjse4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey my friend Cowboy Kush, I thought you might like this guy, he is really good! This is for you...

Chris Stapleton - What are you listening to

[video=youtube;OmBov0ho7q8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmBov0ho7q8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 11, 2013)

Dig this band, this lady can sing really well... 

Lake Street Dive - Bad Self Portraits

[video=youtube;WooiaVy7yAE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WooiaVy7yAE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 11, 2013)

damn need some coffee to stay awake, wwxbb trying to couch lock my ass this afternoon!

[video=youtube;dFy4gU4i5w4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFy4gU4i5w4&amp;list=PLXp1cP-nddfmL0dWASp4iOtGi7h35iXHs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 11, 2013)

^^^^^WWxBB is one of my all time favorite strains! I've grown it several times, with my last harvest of it coming a little over a year ago. Wish I had some now. 2RS, I do believe I am a little jealous lol. It's alright though, right now I have some called climax and it's keeping me in a very nice place.

[video=youtube;8or23xbQ2vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8or23xbQ2vw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 11, 2013)

Talon this is my first experience of the wwxbb and its really the bomb diggity brother! I will hit it just for you my friend!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;wQ3xTSKgEvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ3xTSKgEvE[/video] Thought id stop by say hi and pass around some heady vibes to you fine folks  Whats everyone up to tonight??


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;CN5Yjbaowyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN5Yjbaowyo[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> [video=youtube;wQ3xTSKgEvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ3xTSKgEvE[/video] Thought id stop by say hi and pass around some heady vibes to you fine folks  Whats everyone up to tonight??


----------



## Cowboykush (Sep 11, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Hey my friend Cowboy Kush, I thought you might like this guy, he is really good! This is for you...
> 
> Chris Stapleton - What are you listening to
> 
> [video=youtube;OmBov0ho7q8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmBov0ho7q8[/video]


Really like him 2RS...thank you love hearin new stuff


----------



## Cowboykush (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;22Mrez7ahZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22Mrez7ahZA[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2013)

She said we couldn't do no wrong 
No other love could be so strong 
She locked up my heart in her bottom drawer 
Now she took my heart she took my keys 
From in my old blue dungarees 
_*And I'll never go to Texas anymore *_

hahah
[video=youtube;jDBXN54tt7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDBXN54tt7A[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2013)

this is so beautiful... ive seen ratdog many times but i think id give up all those shows to see bobby playing solo like this 
[video=youtube;h5D_j6mtCA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5D_j6mtCA4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 12, 2013)

Packing, printing boarding passes, trying to remember everything before I leave... you know the drill. 

Ready for vacation - tomorrow I will be gambling, drinking cocktails and seeing topless burlesque shows. 

Will be in withdrawal from no smoke for nearly a week so I guess I will be having a few more cocktails than usual, but hey its vacation/belated birthday party.

Here is the concert that starts Sun-Tuesday

http://www.sincitysoulandbluesrevival.com/artists/

Ready to get my groove on, get my drank on.... and win some money honey!!!

Vivaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Las Vegas!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;hoskDZRLOCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoskDZRLOCs[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;fuLvjJL-yBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuLvjJL-yBk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 13, 2013)

up at 3 am waking and baking with wwxbb! Enjoying my last toke til I get back! We stayed near the airport last nite so we can be there in a few mins. 

Ready to get this party started.... holler at yall later from Vegas!!! 

Peace and love!


----------



## james2500 (Sep 13, 2013)

fair weather my friend


----------



## srh88 (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;298nld4Yfds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=298nld4Yfds[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;f6fA2i2pT7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6fA2i2pT7Q[/video] I just want to say I love you
And make sure you feel it everyday
'Cause if today had been my last chance
It's just something I wanted to say


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;ob9vYiW8Goo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ob9vYiW8Goo[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;LjFYGZ7R_iw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjFYGZ7R_iw[/video]


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Sep 13, 2013)

2RS - too bad you couldn't take smoke with you. 
Opening a freshly cured jar tomorrow - I'll pack an extra bowl in your name.
But only because I'm all about supporting the community 

BTW, thx for turning me onto Joe Bonamassa. Good stuff !
[video=youtube_share;_Aud7AwGGb4]http://youtu.be/_Aud7AwGGb4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;qx1LqnIJLj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx1LqnIJLj8[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Sep 13, 2013)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;qx1LqnIJLj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx1LqnIJLj8[/video]



I saw the boys play acoustic w/the berkeley high school band in like 1993ish.2500 or so people at the community theatre.It was saweet


----------



## srh88 (Sep 13, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I saw the boys play acoustic w/the berkeley high school band in like 1993ish.2500 or so people at the community theatre.It was saweet


that sounds fucking awesome man! why wasnt 5 year old me invited


----------



## srh88 (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;2TBbj5_zA-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TBbj5_zA-8[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> ......snip........... and win some money honey!!!
> 
> Vivaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Las Vegas!


Indeed! Let us know how you are doing ...... most hotels have free 'net connections.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 14, 2013)

srh88 said:


> that sounds fucking awesome man! why wasnt 5 year old me invited


Nice im reppin '88 as well.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 14, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Nice im reppin '88 as well.


i seen grateful dead in 94.. i got lucky, was 6 and still remember the show 
[video=youtube;1rn5CI8s98s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rn5CI8s98s[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Sep 14, 2013)

^^^^I saw most of that run at the Spectrum ...dark star ,st stephen,dark star was a highlight


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm trying to listen to some Jimi today. I'm listening to him...but can I really hear him???...I'm trying lol.

[video=youtube;rQJ0AcO9Cj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQJ0AcO9Cj0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 14, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ^^^^I saw most of that run at the Spectrum ...dark star ,st stephen,dark star was a highlight


i miss the spectrum.  
i wasnt around for this show, but wish i was
[video=youtube;vDbZ9mXTjR0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDbZ9mXTjR0[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;CyUD-6ky2tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyUD-6ky2tA[/video] ~~~~vibes~~~~


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;t_LKLy3HM-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_LKLy3HM-Q[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;HnhuZ_p-dbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnhuZ_p-dbQ[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;cW1TJ5dvmik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW1TJ5dvmik[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks so much you guys for keeping the shop so clean and tidy and the jukebox spinning awesome tunes.

We stayed in a different hotel the first two days and it was 10 bucks a day for internet and I just didn't bother to sign on and we checked in yesterday at the concert venue and the music runs from 12 noon til 3 am. Not much time to catch up with yall.... 

We are doing fine, I lost 120 dollars gambling so I finally gave up lol.... 

Really tired and headed to bed soon.

Peace and love to you all especially my friend James... I am thinking of you and sending good karma!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 16, 2013)

Gonna see them tomorrow nite... dig their cool retro sound

[video=youtube;K-OB4iH2zSw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-OB4iH2zSw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 16, 2013)

Saw this band today and they were freaking fantastic!! New fan for sure... this guy loves to have a good time... puts on a great show..

Kris Lager Band

[video=youtube;J1v7tUJG9rI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1v7tUJG9rI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 16, 2013)

Missed this guy yesterday cause Tab Benoit was playing and well, I have a huge crush on that sexy cajun....but I HATE I missed Jon Cleary and the Absolute Monster Gentlemen

Oh so funkalicious

[video=youtube;MQlbriK0dR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQlbriK0dR8[/video]

Off to party more all day.... peace sweet peas!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ni8KBhnebwE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni8KBhnebwE[/video]


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Sep 17, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Gonna see them tomorrow nite... dig their cool retro sound
> 
> <<Monophonics vid "There's a Riot Goin' On" snipped>>


Stop it already, geeeez !!

Been groovin on the In Your Brain and Infrasounds albums since you posted that up.

This was supposed to be my 'rainy day' thread but I'm burnin' through it pretty quick 
Great tunes folks, keep it up.

Hempy: +1 on the OTT - not normally something I normally go for but I got Blumenkraft and....damnnnnn

I've been spending more time on iTunes and youtube than on my work sites lately - not sure whether that's a good or a bad thing.

Monophonics: check it out...
Hmmm...only letting me post one vid so here are a couple links:
Bang Bang

And yeah.....
Can't Leave It Alone

Been listening to these guys a lot.
[video=youtube_share;7x63uzupzUQ]http://youtu.be/7x63uzupzUQ[/video]

Music aside, back to the other side of the Coffee Shop...the jar I just sampled had been curing with some thin strips of orange and lemon peel. You can't taste it but it smells great when you put your nose in the jar and even a bit when you open the grinder - though still not as great as when I put my nose into the jar of sand I brought back from Mexico: nothing can beat that, especially during the cold rainy Wet Coast winter 

Anybody else planning a tropical holiday ?
Not that there's anything wrong with Vegas, of course...


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;RWBR6o0VJh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWBR6o0VJh4[/video]


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Sep 17, 2013)

In shr88's Chet Atkins/Jerry Reed vid above, check out Chet's polka dot shirt. It reminded me of an experiment where they snipped the buds off a set of headphones and plugged the wires into a squid's skin: I know, right?.... 
But you gotta justify all that grant money you spent on beer, and weed....
Anyway, they played some music through it and, lo and behold, the squid's chromatosphores (that's what lets it change and flash colors) danced in sync with the music. 

Here's the vid, though at least one squid was probably harmed in the making of this picture 
They played Rage, which may or may not be your thing - I'm still waiting for the "Dark Side of the Moon" trials...
[video=youtube;G-OVrI9x8Zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=G-OVrI9x8Zs[/video]
Just one of my "random cool shit" links I thought I'd share...for better or worse, lol


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2013)

thats really cool. also, thats cypress hill 
this is rage...
[video=youtube;1JSBhI_0at0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JSBhI_0at0[/video]


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Sep 17, 2013)

Funny thing: I thought that as soon as I typed it and thought "I'll fix that". 
I edited the post to clean up a couple typos and completely forgot about that one. If you go to the YouTube vid, the headline even says it's Cypress Hill, and they were one of the best things about the old "Kingpin" game I used to play.
It would be cheesy to fix it now - and I just don't seem to care too much, lol.

Or should I be getting all pissy and cursing you right now ?



Btw, listening to Bob Weir in a haze of smoke right now - good stuff


----------



## srh88 (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;4LZFm82OgTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LZFm82OgTk[/video]
just found this band in the youtube related vids area for that bob weir album, really good..


----------



## srh88 (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;lFOOQ8e5J3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFOOQ8e5J3A[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Sep 18, 2013)

Chester n Lester... 

[video=youtube;67rJWOIvjZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67rJWOIvjZw[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 18, 2013)

ExileOnMainStreet said:


> In shr88's Chet Atkins/Jerry Reed vid above, check out Chet's polka dot shirt. It reminded me of an experiment where they snipped the buds off a set of headphones and plugged the wires into a squid's skin: I know, right?....
> But you gotta justify all that grant money you spent on beer, and weed....
> Anyway, they played some music through it and, lo and behold, the squid's chromatosphores (that's what lets it change and flash colors) danced in sync with the music.
> 
> ...



The vid was cool for a few seconds until I noticed your avatar singing along with the song, then it was all I could watch. Suki suki


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 19, 2013)

Honey I am home!!!!!!!!!

It's late and I am just so glad to be back at my love shack yanno what I mean? No place like home is always so very true.

I've had an absolute blast and three days of oh my goddess incredible levels of music.... some here are like me and are deeply dedicated music fans. You will get the passion I felt seeing these acts, cause it was like a spiritual experience!

So I want to share with you some of my favorites from the 3 day show and something like 40 bands of the highest caliber entertainment.

This was in a convention center with three indoor stages and one by the pool at the Riviera Casino....

Sin City Soul and Blues Revival was incredible for its first year and changing venues from the newer RIO to the oldest on the strip Riviera a week before the festival started. Made for some pissy people including myself but it worked out fine. We stayed at the Riviera and was able to be inside for all shows except out by the pool when shows started around 4 to midnight out there. All shows started at 12 each day and concluded with all star jams with some of the best soul and blues artists rocking it out together til 1-3 am. So basically shows from 12 noon til 3 am plus...

fantastic.

I consider myself a person of good taste in music and it varies all over the place... but I have a deep abiding passion for music. It moves and stirs me and at times I feel like one of the few real joys I still have left in this life. Music does it for me. I live eat sleep and breathe it.

So here are my humble opinions on what I watched and my personal faves from the show.

I first want to introduce you to *Malford Milligan*... he is very unique in appearance - blue eyed, black albino. This cat is off the chain soulful, funky and intense. He feels it, he is powerful live and just natural..... 

He was the singer of the super group collaboration called Storyville, they released 3 cds and I was a big fan of the band, we have 2 of the cds. Storyville consisted of Malford and Stevie Ray Vaughn's Double Trouble along with some others. Fantastic band I highly suggest listening to the Storyville stuff... great band.

I've read that Malford has auditioned for the upcoming new season of the talent show The Voice. I already can tell you who I am voting for. It will be him.

I was mesmerized and had to go over to the side of the stage and get on the dance floor to groove cause I sure as hell can't listen to this and sit still.

I may be a chunky ass old white lady but I can dance ya ass into the ground 

[video=youtube;HGaUiOnSnRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGaUiOnSnRQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 19, 2013)

Malford Milligan 

[video=youtube;dnc1bpgVJ0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnc1bpgVJ0o[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 19, 2013)

Malford and Double Trouble = Storyville

[video=youtube;aoZ1sw2sVgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoZ1sw2sVgo[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok now chillens, set back while I tell you a tale about Curtis Salgado.....

Curtis is kinda tied with awesome Malford Milligan for vocals and just kept me enraptured with his singing and his stage presence. And he was just sweet as pie when I ran across him in the Casino late nite while there was an all star jam going on. I asked if I could take my pic with him and he said absolutely and hugged me all up in the photo it was very cool. He is the coolest of the cool and I vote Curtis Salgado as not only one of the most vocally talented and best stage presence of the show but also his personality is just the very best.

Here is his bio from his FB page and it speaks for itself. Its long but read it... Curtis Salgado inspired John Belushi to create the Blues Brothers. One of them is even named Curtis in the movie and their cd is dedicated to him. 

Curtis Salgado - *Born February 4, 1954 in Everett, Washington, Salgado grew up in Eugene, Oregon. His parents were &#8220;hip,&#8221; according to Salgado, and his house was always filled with music. His parents&#8217; collection included everything from Count Basie to Fats Waller, and his older brother and sister turned him on to the soul and blues of Wilson Pickett and Muddy Waters. His father liked to sing, and would point out specific passages in a Count Basie or Ray Charles recording for Curtis to pay close attention to, and the youngster soaked it all up. He attended a Count Basie performance when he was 13 and decided then and there that music was his calling. Curtis began devouring the blues of Little Walter and Paul Butterfield, fell in love with the harmonica and taught himself to play. 

As a hungry-to-learn teenager, his musical abilities grew by leaps and bounds. He played his first professional gigs when he was 16, and by 18 he was already making a name for himself in Eugene&#8217;s bar scene. Salgado quickly developed into a player and singer of remarkable depth, with vocal and musical influences including Otis Redding to O.V. Wright, Johnnie Taylor, Muddy Waters, Little Walter, Sonny Boy Williamson I and II, Lightnin&#8217; Hopkins, Howlin&#8217; Wolf, Otis Spann and Magic Sam. With his band The Nighthawks, he became a must-see act in Eugene and throughout the Northwest. Salgado earned a reputation for high-intensity performances and a repertoire that was informed by his encyclopedic knowledge of blues, soul and R&B music. 

In 1973, Salgado met Robert Cray and the two became fast friends. They jammed often, sometimes sitting in with each other&#8217;s bands, often playing double bills. In 1975, Salgado had the idea to start a blues festival in Eugene in order to meet and play with as many established blues stars as possible. The festival became an annual event, allowing Curtis to back up, befriend and occasionally house legends including Floyd Dixon, Frankie Lee, Luther Tucker, Otis Rush, Clifton Chenier, Sonny Rhodes and Albert Collins. In fact, it was Salgado&#8212;whose Nighthawks backed Collins locally&#8212;who crowned the blues legend with the title he would carry for the rest of his career: &#8220;The Master Of The Telecaster.&#8221; 

In 1977, comedian/actor John Belushi was in Eugene filming Animal House. During downtime from filming, Belushi caught a typically balls-out Salgado performance. Afterwards the two got to talking and a friendship grew. Before long Salgado began playing old records for Belushi, teaching him about blues and R&B. Belushi soaked up the music like a sponge and soon developed his idea for The Blues Brothers, first as a skit on Saturday Night Live and then as a major motion picture and a best-selling record album and concert tour. The album, Briefcase Full Of Blues, is dedicated to Curtis Salgado, and, as a nod to Salgado, Cab Calloway&#8217;s character in the film is named Curtis. The Blues Brothers&#8217; set list was strikingly similar to the shows Salgado was delivering on a nightly basis. 

As Salgado was getting more serious about his career, he realized some of his band mates were not. It was then that Salgado joined forces with Cray and formed a new, more forceful Robert Cray Band. As the stature of the group grew, Salgado found himself sharing stages with blues icons like Muddy Waters, Bobby Bland and Bonnie Raitt. The band performed a transcendent set at The 1977 San Francisco Blues Festival to thunderous ovation before backing up the great Albert Collins. 

After Salgado and Cray parted ways in 1982, Curtis went on to front Roomful Of Blues, singing and touring with them from 1984 through 1986. Back home in Oregon, he formed a new band, Curtis Salgado & The Stilettos, and was once again tearing it up on the club scene. He wrote many new songs, and honed his band to a razor&#8217;s edge before releasing his first solo album in 1991 on the fledgling JRS label. The group toured the country and began developing a strong following. His friend and fan Steve Miller invited Curtis and his band to open for him on a summer shed tour in 1992. Two years later, Salgado spent the summer on the road singing with Santana. In 1997 he toured with Miller again and performed in front of an audience of millions on NBC television&#8217;s Late Night With Conan O&#8217;Brien. Salgado then joined forces with Shanachie Records in 1999, putting out four critically acclaimed albums over the next nine years and finding his biggest audience yet. 

In 2006 Salgado was sidelined when he underwent a successful liver transplant and then shortly afterwards was diagnosed with and then beat lung cancer. Like so many musicians, Curtis had no health insurance. His medical expenses were paid for in part by a huge outpouring of love and money from his fellow musicians and his huge Northwest fan base. He bounced back with a perfect bill of health in 2008, releasing Clean Getaway. Billboard said the album was a &#8220;tour-de-force, showcasing Salgado&#8217;s range and power as a vocalist&#8221; and that it featured &#8220;hard-nosed blues, beautifully nuanced phat and funky R&B.&#8221; Blues Revue called it &#8220;one of the best records of the year.&#8221; 

Curtis tours heavily, leaving fans excited and hungry for more everywhere he plays. He has performed at festivals all over the world, including The San Francisco Blues Festival, The Chicago Blues Festival, Memphis&#8217; Beale Street Music Festival, The Tampa Bay Blues Festival, Denver&#8217;s Mile High Blues Festival, Toronto&#8217;s Waterfront Blues Festival, Thailand&#8217;s Phuket International Blues Festival and Poland&#8217;s Blues Alive Festival. 

Now, with Soul Shot, Salgado is ready for more, tougher and more focused than ever. He will again hit the road hard, proving his reputation as a fire-breathing live performer night after night. And that&#8217;s just how he likes it. &#8220;Always give it your best,&#8221; he says. &#8220;Be honest and be real. Treat every show like it&#8217;s the biggest night of your life.&#8221; With Soul Shot and a long list of tour dates already planned, the biggest performances of Curtis Salgado&#8217;s life are surely yet to come.

*[video=youtube;MEajoHZZDRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEajoHZZDRs[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 19, 2013)

Curtis Salgado 

[video=youtube;8Y347GSsnuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y347GSsnuE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 19, 2013)

Next up... just as I suspected The Monophonics were just ridiculously talented and super cool... very great show. Thumbs up!

[video=youtube;oqEiq20EG8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqEiq20EG8U[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 19, 2013)

Monophonics 

[video=youtube;F2HSqLbIRt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2HSqLbIRt8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 19, 2013)

Jon Cleary and the Absolute Monster Gentlemen - was the reason for much dancing.... smooth as silk. I have danced my ass off and believe me I needed to. But all I can say I got my groove on at every show. And thats the thing about folks who love soul blues and rock they love to dance and do so unabashedly. 

Lose yourself in the music I suppose... I am not religious and this was my version of a spiritual experience. Very much so...

Another show favorite...

[video=youtube;sN_PcB-dlJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sN_PcB-dlJI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 19, 2013)

Jon Cleary and the absolute Monster Gentlemen 

[video=youtube;FeQNe8XFiLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeQNe8XFiLI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah, getting some funk up in this joint. I dare you to listen to this and be still. If so you are just freaking dying a slow death, get off your ass and jam dammit. 

Rules of the shop. Stop, drop a bud in the bowl and getcha groove on. Amen.

I am up late and finally enjoying some alone time. I like my hubs ok I guess, but after a vacation and being stuck together around the clock for about a week I am ready for some me time. Still not adjusting to this newly married shit. Hes older than I so he tries to daddy me and that shit ain't gonna cut it. I am very head strong and dominant thats just my nature as a single parent. I had to be tough and raise my kid so I am used to things my way. I got married for the first time at 47 last year after swearing a life time of staying single. 

I dig my space. Is this so wrong? I like my alone time dammit. I think at times I crave to be alone too much but thats another subject for another day...

meanwhile...just let me sneak in one more by darling John .... he really can groove...

[video=youtube;FKsjJnJue7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKsjJnJue7I[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 19, 2013)

I am still on Las Vegas time. I am wanting to still sleep half the day away, go out for breakfast at 2 am for steak and eggs and then beers til 6 am watching topless burlesque and losing my ass. I stopped at 120 dollars cause that was my budget and all I had to blow. So much for winning money but hot damn did I get a musical education!

I am so very stoned. I was without any smoke in Vegas for 5 days so now I am just stoned off my tits after 3 tokes. yee haw!

Sorry to ramble... I am just glad to be alone and have somewhere to vent all this plethora of musicgasmic adventure....

I went to see these amazing guys a few years ago and for the rock blues "Texican Style" is just off the charts fantastical...

Henry Garza is hands down one of the most intense rock guitarists out there touring right now and it being a family band of brothers... well the tight perfection of these cats is just unmatched....

this is an older video but a favorite of mine. 

BTW Los Lonely Boys win my vote for BEST rock blues band and the hero of the event is Henry Garza. He was injured recently when he was greeting some fans near the stage and slipped and fell into the orchestra section. He has some serious back and neck issues and has to to cancel several shows. He didn't want to miss this show because it was a huge event and great exposure for them and he limped out on stage. You could tell he was in some serious pain but he rocked his ass off for an hour non stop grinding hard driving stuff mixed in with some of their special Texican sound. At the end of the hour he started to lose feeling in his left hand he kept shaking it and then they finally just took the guitar from him and basically half carried him off stage. The guy is a mudafukin trooper ya hear me? He played a seriously hardcore show and then was carried from the stage. You can't make this shit up.

Get well soon Henry <3

[video=youtube;Su_XGet3Zag]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su_XGet3Zag[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 19, 2013)

Los Lonely Boys 

[video=youtube;iyZDgPKudkw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyZDgPKudkw[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Sep 19, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Malford and Double Trouble = Storyville
> 
> [video=youtube;aoZ1sw2sVgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoZ1sw2sVgo[/video]



Man I caught these cats back in 98 when I was working pizza, radio station did a free show give away... a few pizzas and we got our free tickets!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 19, 2013)

Dammit Grojak you lucky ass. I've met Chris Layton & Tommy Shannon and you couldn't ask for sweeter guys. They are a fabulous addition to anyone's band. I think Malford is exceptional. He is of course in Austin the heart of music it seems... I am wanting to visit Austin just to hear him again along with soaking up the scene.

I am guessing that was a bad ass show! 

So cool to connect with somebody who knows about Storyville... they are exceptional! kudos friend


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 19, 2013)

Well good morning friends....looks like the place is deserted still...

Hope you all have a good day! 

Got lots to catch up on since I've been gone a bit. 

Peace


----------



## srh88 (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;wPVStn-BcNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPVStn-BcNM[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;UOx7sPSY6pA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOx7sPSY6pA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;jTpebclVU8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTpebclVU8A[/video]

Afternoon, just been working away in the girls garden room  Cleaning and doing some new set ups and tweaks. Cleaning, organizing and for some reason the sound has stopped working on our 55 inch Toshiba. Not a happy camper. WTF does that mean anyone? Anyone? Bueller? 

Seriously the sound just stopped working out of the blue. This sucks. Have to go back to the 42 we have in the den. 

Boo.


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 20, 2013)

Check all your cable connections and make sure they are all tight and secure. Then check all the settings and make sure you didn't accidentally hit the wrong button without noticing. If you still have no sound, I hope it's still under warranty. It would be expensive to pay to have it fixed, but probably worth it. I hope it's just a loose cable.

[video=youtube;i903v5UvcK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i903v5UvcK4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 21, 2013)

Talon that song is hilarious! Never heard it before.

The tv is probably 5 years old or so. I was watching it and it just stopped having sound. Its satellite direct tv and everything works fine with the other tv I put back in here. 

Hope everyone is doing well and has anyone heard from James? If so let me know. I've mailed him but no response so far. Wanting to check in on him and hes not posted anywhere in quite a while so I wondered if anyone has communicated with him after Monday. Thanks.

It rained all night and most of the morning here, but sure is nice and cool out.


----------



## Grojak (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;8jQT7H5G5mw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jQT7H5G5mw[/video]

I got this as 1st set closer once at a Mule show, I know those who know appreciate Traffic but I feel their underrated!!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 22, 2013)

Grojak said:


> [video=youtube;8jQT7H5G5mw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jQT7H5G5mw[/video]
> 
> I got this as 1st set closer once at a Mule show, I know those who know appreciate Traffic but I feel their underrated!!


govt mule is alright, but definitely not traffic.. steve winwood is the man


----------



## srh88 (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;xxBUELyWX_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxBUELyWX_I[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;YjTvrsPLr70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjTvrsPLr70[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;9G1Hfb8oiUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G1Hfb8oiUM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 22, 2013)

Happy first day of fall ya'll! Hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;z3xpS9oJiMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3xpS9oJiMQ[/video]

Hey hows it goin man? R2s here something for the shop,its a doozie.Feelin good atm,been drinkin and smokin,my weekend has begun!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 22, 2013)

I've went to see Tedeschi Trucks a minimum of 5x, they were just at the show in Vegas. I've met Susan and Derek both twice and had my photo with them at the Blues awards. So maybe you can understand my frustration with some online dipshit that has just argued with me for 30 mins that Susan is married to Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 23, 2013)

What a gorgeous fall day, cool mornings, sunshine and low 80s in the afternoon = perfection. 

Have to say happy birthday to Roy Buchanan - one of the most under rated guitar players ever. Tragic story that guy, hope he is at peace now.

[video=youtube;Ka7yHdNzpVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka7yHdNzpVA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday to the late Ray Charles, one of a kind talent. His backup singers were called the Raylettes, and in order to be a Raylette you had to LET Ray....

My all time favorite Ray Charles song.... Let's go get stoned....

[video=youtube;mE4O2A0OyUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE4O2A0OyUg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;QA8-ZOuKetU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA8-ZOuKetU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 24, 2013)

rage

[video=youtube;ICecxOfmFtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICecxOfmFtU[/video]


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Sep 24, 2013)

> *Looking like the shop is starting to stay deserted*


NOoooo !
I've been busy and all that and haven't checked back in a while. I'll be catching up over next little bit and I promise I'll post something witty and clever 
I don't read much in the yakety yak threads for the same reasons you don't - then there's the dozens of "yeah, me too" or "+1" posts...

All threads slow down but the good ones never die. With the music in here alone, this one has a heart that's beating strong.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 24, 2013)

Exile thank you for keeping it going. 

*edited the rest.


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Sep 24, 2013)

Thx for the love: back at ya.
It's funny you mention about cleaning up 'the room'....I went from having about 75% success with cloning, to getting complacent about cleanliness and losing most of 'em to rot, then back up to 100% just by keeping everything clean. And yeah, lots of good info on here for sure - sometimes you have to wade through a bunch of ego and crap to find it, but I've pulled a lot of nuggets off these folks.

I'm curious to know what you're changing from the way you did it before ?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 24, 2013)

Watching the voice I am hoping Malford Milligan is gonna be on there tonight. He is fantastic.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 24, 2013)

What kind of noise is the fan making? Is the motor or bearings just loud? Will WD-40 or a fan speed controller help? Is it a rattling/vibrating noise? Will rubber grommets or 0-rings help? 

Fungus Gnats. I had them bastards too. I finally killed them with Sticky traps, Diatomaceous Earth and Mosquito Dunks. You have to break the cycle of the larvae/pupae turning into adults so that they can't fly right back down and lay more fucking eggs. D.E. top dressed on the soil so they can't crawl out. M.D.pulverized and bottom-fed to biologically fuck them up. Sticky traps for the adults, lots of them. I hear sand can be used instead of D.E. I tried Neem and Pyrethrins, with little effect. Insecticidal soap seemed to kill them but never completely. After this last run I cleared everything out, bleached all surfaces and hung 2 No More Pest strips for a couple days. Fuck those little gross bastards. Good luck 2rs!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 24, 2013)

Neo you are a genius! 

*Edited


----------



## neosapien (Sep 24, 2013)

You'll want the filter on the exhaust side so as to "scrub" the stinky air as it exits your growing space. 

Inspect your dwc reservoir thoroughly, as the gnat larvae quickly invaded mine. Look for white spots that appear to be moving. Best bet is to just take it out of the room if you're done with it.


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Sep 24, 2013)

For gnats, the best prevention that works for me is waiting until the leaves start to droop before watering. I did a bit of reading into their life cycle and found interrupt the time between the ones you see flying around laying eggs on moist soil, and those eggs hatching into larvae which burrow down to the roots, you can stop them from reproducing. I started putting a couple inches of perlite on top of the soil so they have to get through that barren wasteland (compared to their size) before reaching the soil and it has worked great. I use the yellow sticky strips to keep an eye on 'em and haven't had more than one or two adults per square inch during any three month cycle in the last few years. The other thing about perlite is that watering doesn't cut troughs into the soil. Sounds like the same deal as diatomaceous earth (haven't tried that, personally, just read about it)

Like anything botanical, I think it's all about gradually getting the environment to that fine line between what the plants want and the pests don't. I don't remember the last time I even had mites (knock on wood!)

I hear you on the noise problem with the fan  
I use bathroom fans for my little 3 X 3 X 6 flowering booth. They're specifically designed to be quiet ( measured in sones) and they exhaust to a round duct that's easy to adapt to a filter.

--------------------
Completely different than the Millford Milligan you mentioned but I was working down in the shop earlier and chilling to this guy so I figured I'd share:
[video=youtube_share;ZVANQheoRUw]http://youtu.be/ZVANQheoRUw[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;uJtw7SP0oN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJtw7SP0oN4[/video] Hey 2RS!!! Those fungus gnats are pesky little fuckers art they??? Ive always used sticky traps like neo said and/or neem. The neem has burnt a few of my plants before so I understand your reluctance to use it. As far as the filter goes, if it was me I would pull with the exhaust fan if you are not having any issues with heat. Best of luck!!!


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Sep 24, 2013)

Check this out - classic blues... popular enough that they play here all the time but small enough that the venues are still intimate:
[video=youtube_share;hLi7l7D9nEQ]http://youtu.be/hLi7l7D9nEQ[/video]


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Sep 24, 2013)

These were all supposed to be in the same post, but that one video-per-post rule caught me out...
If you're into rockabilly (and who isn't ?!?)...I think I was actually at this show but I don't really remember so it _must_ have been a good time 
[video=youtube_share;FmIaNIdea58]http://youtu.be/FmIaNIdea58[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok you really got on my good side playing Curtis Mayfield Exile! So so great!!



PS Hempy I appreciate you always being here you have contributed a lot of fine tunes and good vibes here. Thank you for being a friend!


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Sep 25, 2013)

> *what do you guys do to control the run off from watering the plants?*


I built on a concrete floor with a drain so I can't speak to that. Just musing out loud here, but what about putting a couple inches of something inert like perlite, styrofoam pieces, broken clay pots, etc in the bottom of the bags then draining the runoff with a piece of tubing? That way you'd be able to steer it into a bucket. You'd still need drip trays to catch the inevitable little leaks, but they wouldn't fill up every time you water. 
If you have the headroom, maybe a low table built with a shower pan and a bucket under the drain ?
I've been keeping an eye on the local Habitat store for one to do that with. I don't have the ceiling height to do it when the girls are in flower but until they're about 18" tall it'll get them to a more comfortable working height.


I watched Lawless the other night. It's a Prohibition-era gangster film that was generally panned but we enjoyed it. The music was great. If you saw the Cohen Bros' O Brother, Where Art Thou then you heard Ralph Stanley (O, Death). He's part of the band formed for this film, The Bootleggers. (Nick Cave is in it too...).
The a capella stuff like O Death is Ralph Stanley's thing and he does some of it in this film as well. Here's some good ol' foot stomping that was also covered (and done well) by the movie's soundtrack project...
[video=youtube_share;LXrV9mBM7Pk]http://youtu.be/LXrV9mBM7Pk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 25, 2013)

Exile, really your music taste - dig it muchly, this Link Wray is awesome.

I want to thank each and every one of you here that hang out, post great tunes and stay so mellow. It means a lot to have a peaceful place here on the forum. 

Please continue to share! 

[video=youtube;xwJQffbssxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwJQffbssxo[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 25, 2013)

This is for my friend James, he is not feeling well lately, and I miss him here with his beautiful photographs. He is the biggest example of how life can throw you unexpected curve balls and don't sweat the small shit.

Much love to you James, I miss you being here, my first friend on this forum and I am sending you all the good karma and get well vibes I can muster up! 

I know you like JB so this is for you... I just want you FEELING GOOD again SOON! 

[video=youtube;8kVivOxdZfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kVivOxdZfM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 25, 2013)

This band was nice and funky at the Las Vegas show I just went to, their guitar player can wail too....

Orgone -Say Goodbye

[video=youtube;bXyfEpaXi8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXyfEpaXi8w[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 25, 2013)

Just bought Jonny Lang's new cd and Buddy Guy's new cd. 

Jonny's is good but my man Buddy Guy is still the baddest blues man today imo. 

[video=youtube;1vNW0oeRltg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vNW0oeRltg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 25, 2013)

Just gotta post one more, this cd, its really great!! Saw Buddy many times live and he is still a huge thrill every single time. The man is a beast on guitar.

This is a duet with Steven Tyler

[video=youtube;1NvzfxLTpCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NvzfxLTpCg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 25, 2013)

I've been "digging in the dirt" all afternoon...

[video=youtube;aHRjO9MQUyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHRjO9MQUyk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 25, 2013)

^^^^Your girls are gonna luv you for that so much!....and all that love will come back to you in the end.

[video=youtube;-wpK31PGUn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wpK31PGUn0[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;5X-6_0YqgeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X-6_0YqgeI[/video]


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Sep 25, 2013)

Hehe, I was blown away when I started using MH - I used flouros for veg and CFLs for flower for a long time cause I'm a po' boy 
They just exploded and they didn't need to have the light right on top of 'em. 
Even my avocado loves it - given the latitude I live at, one would be hard pressed to grow an avocado even in a south window. My aloe needs it this time of year too but there isn't room.



> *Saw Buddy many times live and he is still a huge thrill every single time.*


He and BB King are two that I never miss when they come to town. It saddens me to think that every time I see them might be the last.
Speaking of killer duets, this one's always in my 'mix tapes': Buddy Guy and Son House, nuff said.
[video=youtube_share;DX1jKXHqe-c]http://youtu.be/DX1jKXHqe-c[/video]

I think it's gonna be a YouTube night, lol.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 25, 2013)

You would really love Buddy Guy's autobiography its so full of incredible info about the old school guys he idolized and learned from. BB is his best friend. 

Every time I see your avatar I envy that chicks boobs lol I wish I could say they were mine haha! Ah just an old lady rambling about the good old days and perky tatas!

Exile did you grow your avocado from a pit? I am growing a pineapple plant I started from the top half of a pineapple its growing really well. 

Listening to my favorite two man band tonite! Love them

[video=youtube;_ngqjb30HG0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ngqjb30HG0[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ukXCfOXMtZU]http://youtu.be/ukXCfOXMtZU[/video] I use flo's for seedlings, MH for veg and HPS for flower........... this is an excellent rotation, I recently ordered a cmh 400 mh I cant wait to throw into the t-5, 600 hps mix! I had a dream about the oldschool 80's smokey and the bandit 400 big block 6.6 liter driver my uncle had last night and of course this tape was always handy! So yeah I know loverboy? lol yeah!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 26, 2013)

Good morning folks, hope all of you are having an excellent morning. Really like this album, what a great power trio. 

[video=youtube;uGVccxDyk-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGVccxDyk-Q[/video]


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Sep 26, 2013)

Loverboy, lol...haven't heard that in a long time. 
Had Judas Priest come up on my playlist the other day. Aah, memories of a misspent youth being young and dumb 
Never thought I would get so....old.
My first car was a 77 Aspen with a slant 6 and it WAS that Trans Am more than once...



> *Every time I see your avatar I envy that chicks boobs lol*


Lol, the only reason us men don't have 'em is because we'd never get anything done 

I'll check out Buddy's autobio - sounds like something right up my alley.

Yeah, I grew my avocado from a pit - stuck some toothpicks in it and suspended it in a glass of water till it rooted but it took a looong time. I've got two more on the go now (~6 weeks?) and one has a taproot that's just starting to poke out. I tried the pineapple thing but they just rotted. 
I used the top and maybe 1/2" or so of the fruit body - do you need to leave more of the core attached ?
It's something I'm definitely going to try again, but not until I get more lights...which means after I move to a bigger place.
Thanks for posting the Cold Stares earlier - I was listening to them (Cold Wet Night...) and Monophonics while you were in Vegas.

Here's another forgotten oldie from the vault: Lucille Bogan...1935...NSFW, lol.
[video=youtube_share;2ko2VXpW7_g]http://youtu.be/2ko2VXpW7_g[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 26, 2013)

ROFL this song is hilarious Exile!! What a gem she is. 

I totally forgot about those Aspen cars! My first car was a 66 Comet Caliente! V8 and would move on down the road at a pretty good clip. Paid 500 for it, got 500 trade in! 

I sliced the pineapple down a few inches and had a nice little chunk on the bottom and sat it in a glass of water on the windowsill. I changed the water every few days or it will get stagnant and stinky. But it rooted after maybe 2 weeks or so and its grown well all summer by the back door. It may never produce a pineapple but it is a pretty plant. 

I have quite a few house plants and thinking about starting an indoor vegetable garden for winter. 

Might I suggest "Snatch and The Poontangs"

[video=youtube;nf2H9ZqC2rI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf2H9ZqC2rI[/video]


----------



## Bombur (Sep 26, 2013)

Coffee and a bowl, about to head to class.. This song always gets me in a good mood:

[video=youtube_share;MyBn8N0ShUg]http://youtu.be/MyBn8N0ShUg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Bombur welcome and here is how you post the vid.... copy your video link, click the filmstrip and paste it in and voila!! Video!!!

Have a great day at class!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 26, 2013)

Bombur said:


> Coffee and a bowl, about to head to class.. This song always gets me in a good mood:
> 
> http://youtu.be/MyBn8N0ShUg
> 
> ...


In Quick reply...Look up its the roll of film,says insert video.2nd from RT.
Beech


----------



## Bombur (Sep 26, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Hi Bombur welcome and here is how you post the vid.... copy your video link, click the filmstrip and paste it in and voila!! Video!!!
> 
> Have a great day at class!!





SOMEBEECH said:


> In Quick reply...Look up its the roll of film,says insert video.2nd from RT.
> Beech


Thanks!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey Beech glad to see you here, we post all kinds of music here so if you don't see something you like, share something that you are into. I learn about so many new bands because of the good folks posting here. The music is all over the place, country, rock, blues, trance, something for everyone. When I was in Amsterdam one of my favorite coffee shops "Siberie" (Siberia) they played all kinds of tunes to make everyone happy. When I walked in they were playing Flowers on the Wall and I laughed my ass off cause I had just flew 10 hours and hear an old country standard from my childhood. I think they were playing the Pulp Fiction soundtrack. It was surreal as hell, ordering weed on a menu listening to Statler Brothers.

[video=youtube;lr2SAPvKz-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lr2SAPvKz-w[/video]


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;sCXEtvbJkkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=sCXEtvbJkkY[/video]
Beech


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 26, 2013)

Beech this is one of my favorite performers in the entire world. Every time I hear him sing I think of my mother. She played his greatest hits on 8 track every single day for years. I can picture us dancing in the living room. She died a couple of years ago and as I went thru her things I found a photo of me she took dancing in the living room and I thought to myself that was probably when Marvin Gaye was on! Thanks for playing him today, he makes me happy just hearing him.

[video=youtube;l73FkH3v7yg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l73FkH3v7yg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 26, 2013)

What a beautiful fall day. Sun is shining, temps are cool outside and all is well in the world. Hope all of you are having such beautiful weather! 

Gonna go walk the dogs and enjoy. Ready for the leaves to start changing so I can take photos! 

Peace and be well.

[video=youtube;nYWqekSAi2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYWqekSAi2Y[/video]


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Sep 26, 2013)

This is great, I literally JUST found an old drive I lost that had a bunch of movies and music on it....stuff I'd forgotten about, like these guys (but I _really_ gotta get some work done so I'm gonna turn the 'puter off and walk away...right after lunch...probably, lol)

It ain't a Comet, nor an Aspen....how 'bout a Galaxy 500 ?
[video=youtube_share;YyD4Y4-E98M]http://youtu.be/YyD4Y4-E98M[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 26, 2013)

I loved the Galaxy 500, had a close friend that drove a powder blue one. He would load a bunch of folks in the car after school in the afternoons and we would hang out and smoke nappy homegrown. Long ago but good times and memories. Thanks for making me remember those days for a few. Wish I had known then those were some of the best times I would ever have in my life. I would have appreciated them more and spent more time with friends who are either moved far away or passed on.

[video=youtube;7lzpDwaxGk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lzpDwaxGk4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 26, 2013)

Couldn't ask for a more perfect day outside! 79 and low humidity. Perfection. Dropped the top on the car and ran some errands. Had to replace our push mower cause it bit the dirt. Now the riding mower won't start, if it isn't one thing its another. 

I noticed leaves are starting to fall already and it seems like this year has flown by and just yesterday was spring! 

Found a nifty show from Orgone...

[video=youtube;VthPFZV_Xms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VthPFZV_Xms[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 26, 2013)

oh and Exile here is a whole show from Monophonics. They were one of the best shows at Vegas, I am glad you like them much as I do!

[video=youtube;A0kqWKWoWJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0kqWKWoWJ8[/video]

Time to get some dinner cooking and get some more things done around here...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7r89eXiv4FM]http://youtu.be/7r89eXiv4FM[/video] water!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2013)

just traded some spriritual punk (mazar x northern lights) to my buddy for some trainwreck... i love trainwreck its always been my favorite strain  
now im really stoned playing this on an acoustic hahahahahahaha
[video=youtube;bg92QpjRcJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg92QpjRcJk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 26, 2013)

SRH88 you always post good stuff! 

I never heard of the punk strain but I smoked trainwreck about a year ago and it was a great buzz.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 26, 2013)

Sorry rap haters, in the mood for some cube 

Blue cheese and a cocktail. I had Dogfish head 90 minute IPA in Vegas 9.1% it was kick ass in a glass! Wish I had some now.

[video=youtube;8CPlF-IEkXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CPlF-IEkXQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 26, 2013)

Exile, the dirty singing little blues woman really has quite a cool story, looked her up today...

Found this nifty little ditty. 

Lucille Bogan - Pot Hound Blues

[video=youtube;g8m-5hyTy98]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8m-5hyTy98[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 27, 2013)

The most important things in life are inner peace, happiness and love. Everything else will fall into place as it is meant to be. Wishing you all the very best today and always.

[video=youtube;PuXoDVPDpz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuXoDVPDpz0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;rbJfXCri2rU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbJfXCri2rU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't have anything too constructive to say, other than it's Friday night and I'm sitting here in the shop getting all fucked up and jammin.

[video=youtube;Jf0-zrV0uHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jf0-zrV0uHg[/video]


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey 2rs, if you like digging into blues history you probably know all about Robert Johnson already.
For anyone not familiar - as hard as that is to believe  - look him up.

[video=youtube_share;Yd60nI4sa9A]http://youtu.be/Yd60nI4sa9A[/video]

Listening to Edgar Winters right now....good stuff


----------



## james2500 (Sep 28, 2013)

this song is about the making of whiskey, john barleycorn

[video=youtube;opi8WC1Of20]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opi8WC1Of20[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 29, 2013)

grew up on that album! I love traffic, lol I remember signing the low spark of high heel boys in elementary school getting weird looks from my teachers! Anyone here that can help me figure out why when I got online today and I try to see pics people have posted they show up as thumnails I can see? I tried to upload a pic gfrom my computer and it didn't show up either? initially it showed a thumbnail being downloaded but NOTHING! Can anyone help me figure this out?


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Sep 29, 2013)

There's so much great old stuff around, I wonder why "classic rock" stations play the same 100 songs or so over and over again...
That Ozric Tentacles is cool - thanks for posting it.

20 minutes of pure prog rock goodness while I'm waiting for the lights to come on to go say good morning to the girls:
[video=youtube;WKNOlDtZluU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKNOlDtZluU[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 29, 2013)

H ah good morning Vermonters! I see progress in dem dere hills! http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2013/09/peter_shumlin_vermont_gov_says_hes_open_for_marijuana_legalization_discussion.php


----------



## srh88 (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;DKftiJS30Cs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKftiJS30Cs[/video]


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Sep 29, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> H ah good morning Vermonters! I see progress in dem dere hills! http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2013/09/peter_shumlin_vermont_gov_says_hes_open_for_marijuana_legalization_discussion.php


I read a funny one from a link in the "Comments" section on that one:
http://nationalreport.net/obama-auctioning-marijuana-seized-drug-raids-since-2008/

It's from National Report (hint, hint)


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 30, 2013)

Afternoon friends!

Been busy, there is a never ending giant honey do list when you get a new house. Still moving stuff, still buying furniture for it. When you buy new (very large) furniture you have to rearrange everything. Still unpacking, still tending to the garden and trying to organize. Full time job in itself.

Exile my friend, I do indeed know who Robert Johnson is. I've literally been "down to the crossroads" many times, have lots of photos and went to Robert Johnson's 100th bday party. An all day and half the night blues celebration with many talented folks like Ruthie Foster and Warren Haynes. 

Robert set the standard for many generations to come. It all started with the blues....

Having some watermelon and grapes for lunch. Then a bowl of blue cheese. Listened to a new tune from my favorite two man band the Cold Stares and dig it.

http://www.thecoldstares.com/

Great show here with one of my favorite super groups Renegade Creation. I absolutely love Robben Ford, he is an incredible guitar player.

[video=youtube;LTzwfs48X9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTzwfs48X9g[/video]

Hope you all have a splendid day, gotta get busy again, still so much left to do.

Peace


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 30, 2013)

Just playing a few old groove tunes that I still dig...

[video=youtube;8NQ-Bk63Hs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NQ-Bk63Hs8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 30, 2013)

Wish I had a dolla for everytime I shook a tailfeather to Gap Band. Sho do love me some Charlie Wilson....

[video=youtube;rSLGFL3Xa30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSLGFL3Xa30[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 30, 2013)

Long time fan of Eric Gales and Dug Pinnick - their power trio is just that... POWERFUL.

[video=youtube;QmKtD7JMT2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmKtD7JMT2E[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;hZnfbd_BGw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZnfbd_BGw8[/video]

whats up man? I gotta throw some Dio on speakers of the shop,this tune sums up the vibe of the day for me.Hope everything is going well for your move.


----------



## james2500 (Sep 30, 2013)

here's a tune for y'all
[video=youtube;wGGW4IezbC4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGGW4IezbC4[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Sep 30, 2013)

oh and this one
[video=youtube;k8zmkzshUvE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8zmkzshUvE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 1, 2013)

Just noticed my favorite one man band is coming to town! 

[video=youtube;hRYxzARpdEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRYxzARpdEk[/video]


Its a WWxBB kind of morning


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 1, 2013)

Love Vintage Trouble, gonna see them for the 3rd time soon.... 

Kicking it old school in the very best way.... belly rubbing music woo hoo

[video=youtube;utke4s0dbm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utke4s0dbm8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 1, 2013)

Malford Milligan was on "The Voice" last nite and none of those dummies turned their chair around and he didn't make it past the audition. Dammit man. This guy puts on an incredible show, we just saw him in Vegas and the guy is the real deal. He grew up in the cotton fields, a blue eyed black albino with really bad vision. I think all these things made him the singer he is because he is really a passionate great performer. Still a big fan and will just go to Austin to check out his show. 

This guy sings better than any male sitting there on the judge's panel on the Voice! 

[video=youtube;M3rUeVFcxnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3rUeVFcxnE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 1, 2013)

Some nice delta flavor with a comical twist, Paul Thorn. His song It's a great day to whip somebody's ass - always makes me laugh

[video=youtube;HulJhHWTBTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HulJhHWTBTo[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 1, 2013)

Curtis Salgado put on one of the best stage shows at Vegas. He also kicked much ass during an acoustic set and late night impromptu jams. The inspiration for the Blues Brothers is the coolest of the cool....

[video=youtube;u2YisP6IgMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2YisP6IgMI[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;0mmx68VmTEo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mmx68VmTEo[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;UVLUFl6WO6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVLUFl6WO6E[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;78s-ZPr5zAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78s-ZPr5zAw[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Oct 2, 2013)

this guy is the man!
[video=youtube;nDLrpG0DCqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDLrpG0DCqI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 2, 2013)

You're the highest of the high...

[video=youtube;CE8dYrq71dE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CE8dYrq71dE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 2, 2013)

Loving these cooler fall days. Perfect convertible weather so I find myself dropping the top every day! 

What's everyone's plan for the weekend? 

[video=youtube;-G1qi_xN1BY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G1qi_xN1BY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 2, 2013)

Hope you all have a great afternoon!

[video=youtube;BFi3t36A0QY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFi3t36A0QY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 2, 2013)

Awesome page of tunes, you two.

[video=youtube;qhtgxS6z9yo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhtgxS6z9yo[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;sPyClNoZ1I4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPyClNoZ1I4[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;LJsp9I4q7oE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJsp9I4q7oE[/video]


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Oct 2, 2013)

Some great stuff here - loving the ELO and can't seem to get enough Rival Sons 



2rollingstoned said:


> What's everyone's plan for the weekend?


Fall weather here means rain easing to showers around April...this Sept was officially the wettest on record and over half of that came just in the last few days ! Glad I got my tomatoes inside before they got soaked.

I think we're gonna hunker down this weekend and rewatch the British series Life On Mars. I won't spoil it, but do check it out: great concept, well executed, great ending (unlike Breaking Bad's predictable fade to black). The title is taken from the Bowie song so it seems fitting to post it. The Hunky Dory album is one of those ones I'll always have a copy of.
[video=youtube_share;v--IqqusnNQ]http://youtu.be/v--IqqusnNQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 2, 2013)

Made home made chicken and dumplings, fresh corn on the cob and brownies made from scratch for dinner tonight. Still so full! 

Exile, Rival Sons blew me away when I saw them about two months ago. They are incredibly powerful live, you would dig them a bunch!

Love Walter Trout, this was hands down my favorite cd of 2012. Walter is a nice guy when ya meet him and he is a really incredible guitar player. Fantastic live!

[video=youtube;Elw-pYJsamA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Elw-pYJsamA[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;TPotA3F2IXA]http://youtu.be/TPotA3F2IXA[/video] Figured we needed a gary wright infusion here! Morning all, cant sleep, being reminded of the music of my childhood in my dreams sooo vivid today whoa! Gonna brew some fair trade south American Arabica. Man og man to live right on an Arabica plantation? Cannabis and coffee makes jonny a happy man!


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Oct 3, 2013)

VTM, I hear you on the weed and coffee thing. Also great to savour with a nice single malt (Glenmorangie) at the end the day...

2RS, good stuff: speaking of great guitars, here's a clip of Jimmy Page from the film It Might Get Loud. If you haven't seen that one, do yourself a favour and check it out - it's a doc about the musical development of Page, Jack White, and The Edge. Plus, the three of them jam together...when I die I want to go to that room 
The whole film is on youtube as well.

[video=youtube_share;4gDsbOraiqg]http://youtu.be/4gDsbOraiqg[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Zc_JcGuH5Z8]http://youtu.be/Zc_JcGuH5Z8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 3, 2013)

Exile, I adore Jimmy Page. If I had to pick only one rock band it would be Led Zeppelin. My life long favorite! We watched IMGL on VH-1 I think it was. I don't care much about Jack White or The Edge cause I'm not into U2 but I still loved the movie. I would go about anywhere to hear Zep play together with Jason Bonham on drums. It's my fantasy concert to attend LOL 

Today is my guitar hero's birthday. Gone too soon, he always played like he was on fire. Love and respect to Stevie Ray Vaughan!

[video=youtube;Wh-CpJT04Y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh-CpJT04Y0[/video]


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah, Jimmy Page and Keith Richards are 1 and 2 for me.



> *Love and respect to Stevie Ray Vaughan!*


Amen to that, sister !!
A huge loss.

I dare anyone to try and sit still through this...From Rock And Roll Circus, another great film. After my last couple posts you'd think I'm a rock movie lover but I'm generally not, lol. The visual is often a distraction from the music...
[video=youtube_share;Ax541t5DlX8]http://youtu.be/Ax541t5DlX8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 3, 2013)

Exile, if you like Keith Richards I highly suggest his book, "Life". It is really fantastic and I "liked" Keith Richards when I began that book, but I LOVED him by the time I finished it. He is a die hard blues fan and Buddy Guy in his book says KR is a very loyal friend. 

Great video above... haven't thought about it in ages. 

Visually the greatest show I've watched live is Roger Waters The Wall. Finally went to see it and was enthralled from beginning to end!

This is one of my favorite lesser known guitar players Mato Nanji and his band Indigenous. He's toured with the Experience Hendrix tour many times and he is really great live. Super nice when you meet him too!

[video=youtube;056MDwWWw88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=056MDwWWw88[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 3, 2013)

Having a late cup of coffee and listening to good ole Tinsley Ellis, this guy can really jam, he is great live.

[video=youtube;sYl_hCLMQ4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYl_hCLMQ4A[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 3, 2013)

Joint break is over, gotta get busy again - but before I go just one more...

I LOVE me some Luther Allison. He was the perfect blend of soul and blues - wish I could have saw him before he passed on. His son Bernard is pretty smoking on the guitar as well. Walter Trout just released a tribute cd to Luther and its really great.

[video=youtube;JrqM0ITLXIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrqM0ITLXIc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 3, 2013)

and on the way out... Skip James and Catfish Blues

[video=youtube;zHrhf1g3XO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHrhf1g3XO0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 3, 2013)

Quick blue cheese break and another cup of coffee to keep my mojo going. Busy days are good, makes time pass faster and closer to the weekend! 

Here's some new Govt Mule - probably gonna buy "Shout" here in the next few days...

[video=youtube;XtEjVauZo98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtEjVauZo98[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 3, 2013)

I love and adore Robin Trower. I've always wanted to see him live and hope to one of these days. Sure wish he would tour in my area! Some of you know and some of you don't know that he is the reason for my screen name - Too Rolling Stoned is a classic. I still listen to this cd often in my car, I love Bridge of Sighs, Day of the Eagle.... you just don't get much better than Mr. Robin Trower. I have mad respect for this cat he is still phenomenal. His last cd was very good btw.

The original vocalist/bass player James Dewar was exceptional. Something happened to him like a medical error left him brain damaged and after years of being disabled he died of a stroke. Tragic story but his vocals and bass are forever memorialized in a beautiful way on his albums with Robin. 

[video=youtube;OT21jl9Afbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT21jl9Afbc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 3, 2013)

Still phenomenal love this cd! 

[video=youtube;dniBrNrYEmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dniBrNrYEmQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 3, 2013)

Leslie West is one of my heroes, the guy doesn't let anything get him down. He always has the best attitude in spite of losing his leg, it never seemed to stop him from still collaborating, making cds and then back to touring. He has a new cd out that is very good as is the last one he put out. He collaborates with so many great folks the whole albums are great. 

Mountain was one fantastic band and I can't think of any classic rock tune I love more than Mississippi Queen....

Leslie & Joe Bonamassa = friggin DYNAMITE

[video=youtube;sDhPsxgleaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDhPsxgleaI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks like we got moved with no warning to music. Nice move and it looks nicer over here in this section. Hope you all are having a fabulous evening!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 4, 2013)

Good Morning Folks! Good cup of coffee, got the new Gov't Mule cd shout and it's really good. I really like the second cd because it is collaborations with other talented folks like Ty Taylor from Vintage Trouble. 

So glad it's Friday, I am sure everyone is looking forward to the weekend! 

Sly and the Family Stone 

[video=youtube;3JvkaUvB-ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JvkaUvB-ec[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 4, 2013)

I know I'm especially glad the weekend is finally here. Had a rough week of work, but it ended well. Now I just want to enjoy a couple days off.

Hope everyone has an excellent weekend!

[video=youtube;nivOqZI5vXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nivOqZI5vXo[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5AJgYm68_ds]http://youtu.be/5AJgYm68_ds[/video]

bumpin some ol skoolz


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 5, 2013)

Good morning fellow stoners! Talon and EB good to see ya'll, appreciate ya stopping by! 

Hitting wwxbb and some good coffee for breakfast this morning. Thought I would listen to a few oldies this morning....

[video=youtube;hZ2ZNCip9YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ2ZNCip9YM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 5, 2013)

Always liked ARS! 

[video=youtube;DJNUiA3Ft8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJNUiA3Ft8M[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 5, 2013)

Storyville - What a band full of super stars

[video=youtube;jTpebclVU8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTpebclVU8A[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;uS_I8ajvD1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS_I8ajvD1Y[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 6, 2013)

Good morning all.

Lazy Sunday morning here...

[video=youtube;-5zInnmyTJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5zInnmyTJg[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;9u_HmIg6V4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u_HmIg6V4M[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 6, 2013)

SRH88 & Talon Happy Sunday!!!!!!!!! Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far!

Spent the whole day working on my garden yesterday, always so much to do. I was rearranging, cleaning and improving the set up. The next thing I know I had spent 10 hours doing this. I finally stop and get in the shower. The next thing I know, I realize I have zoned out thinking about stuff I still need to do in the garden while shampooing my hair. Its like an obsession! 

So all that's been on my mind is my girls girls girls...

[video=youtube;aIM4gmho8P0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIM4gmho8P0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 6, 2013)

Really enjoyed Kris Lager Band at the show in Vegas. 

[video=youtube;GkVPdnPyYeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkVPdnPyYeI[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Oct 6, 2013)

been jammin on some skynyrd this morning getting stoned.. good day so far 
[video=youtube;tVNKS4-xCwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVNKS4-xCwo[/video]
amazing


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 7, 2013)

After a scattered rain shower kind of weekend, actual fall weather has arrived. 44 degrees when I let my dogs out this morning (YES It was ME who LET THE DOGS OUT WHOO WHOO WHOO). Leaves haven't started to change yet here very much but soon, very soon it will be me and the canon on leaf patrol photos. I have discovered a very cool pedestrian bridge hidden away on a side road near my house that will be a great photo opportunity. 

Starting to be soup & chili weather, carving pumpkins and hanging out the fall wreaths... 

I am learning to be content with merely being alive and everything else is a bonus. Spending less time on here and more on things that need my attention. 

There are a few here that have really been great in helping out posting here and keeping the thread going not to mention good friends to talk to. Thanks for being here!

Life is too short to spend it doing anything less than what makes you happy.... 

[video=youtube;C8cK5vCLI9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8cK5vCLI9s[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 8, 2013)

Life is too short to spend it doing anything less than what makes you happy.... 
the fact that you live like this and have this mindset is one of the reasons I keep coming back here. You never lose sight! Almost every post I have seen here has been right up my alley music and conversation wise, and along those lines when its beena new sound I have found them very appealing to my ear so thankyou all! The last two years have sucked recovering from femoral condyle fractures, 4 titanium screws in my right knee, and fragments of whothefuckknowswhat in my lower lumbar area, have made my transition back to mtn biking,planting 20 gallon outdoor gardens, fishing (the good spots require hiking nowadays)and shit even splitting wood now a long painful one to be sure. I love being outside during this time of year in order to take in all the smells of fall, octoberfest, the last week of kind northern new England afghani ripening is always nice to enjoy! Hope everyone is enjoying there fall. No real music video today just a zappa movie I found that iwas intriqued by and wanted to share with the class here.[video=youtube_share;5aFRBbnF-ag]http://youtu.be/5aFRBbnF-ag[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 8, 2013)

Garden is gone, and Mary Jane and I are breaking up for a while. Other far more important things are happening lately and I need to be able to tests for a job as well.

Sometimes life takes an unexpected turn and you have to go with the flow. 

Toke on for me fellow bakers! 

[video=youtube;L5pHM-o2_Dk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5pHM-o2_Dk[/video]


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. I'm hunting high and low (lol, sorry) for a new job myself but fortunately drug testing here is nowhere near as crazy as what you guys have. Pretty soon you'll have to piss clean just to flip burgers.
Between my quad trip last week, camping and fishing last weekend, and a quad/camp/fish trip this weekend, I don't have the time to get a real job. Can you tell I love fall weather as well ? lol

I'm diving a boat today so I'll join you in your abstinence 2RS...but only till I get home...
My favorite groove from an Aussie band you might have heard before. Love that bass line.
[video=youtube_share;MXIpNL0mEGg]http://youtu.be/MXIpNL0mEGg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 11, 2013)

My internet has been off all week, but now I'm back. It's awfully dark in here. Where is everybody?

[video=youtube;jLAr-WlxMZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLAr-WlxMZY[/video]


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 13, 2013)

Long misty days ......Robin Trower. My fav.I saw them in Dallas.
Beech
ps.How you doing Hun...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vk_ucSEb4qM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Vk_ucSEb4qM[/video]
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;gk0rHuts7-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=gk0rHuts7-Q[/video]
Beech
52 and still like it LOUD!


----------



## ebgood (Oct 14, 2013)

unwinding, still, with a fatty of dieseldaddy. 










happy monday yall


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;pAgnJDJN4VA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAgnJDJN4VA&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9BHDcOxpipnyc2gKbjT_JFh&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
Beech


----------



## ebgood (Oct 19, 2013)

ITS ABOUT TO GET LIVE TODAY! FEELIN AMPED

[video=youtube_share;kdAj-dBNCi4]http://youtu.be/kdAj-dBNCi4[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Oct 19, 2013)

OH ISH! DOUBLE FEATURE

I LOVE THESE TRACKS, AND BRILLIANT VIDEOS TO BOTH

[video=youtube_share;nmnjL26OBcY]http://youtu.be/nmnjL26OBcY[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;beNq0oM0Sks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beNq0oM0Sks[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Oct 25, 2013)

been wondering where this threads been.. forgot you moved your coffee shop over to another block. 
[video=youtube;IgIBGciHgIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgIBGciHgIA[/video]


----------



## dbkick (Oct 25, 2013)

hello too rolling stoned, glad to see video's still being posted and this one is to my little buddy who will always be remembered as long as I'm around..[video=youtube;budkrgl27Xg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=budkrgl27Xg[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Nov 2, 2013)

gm yall. 8:31 and already on blunt #2 and im not ashamed

[video=youtube_share;D7WQVDOml-A]http://youtu.be/D7WQVDOml-A[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 10, 2013)

*Waving* hello darlings! Hope this finds you all well and happy! I lasted about two weeks and then caved in and devoured some incredible blue dream. Taking a break made me able to get super stoned again and gain some good perspective. Sometimes its good to take a break from almost everything and center yourself. 

I've been to some good shows lately like Blue Oyster Cult. What a flashback to the past that show was! Buck Dharma can still play the shit out of a guitar just FYI! This one dude walked around all night wearing a "Needs more cowbell" shirt which made me laugh. Baby don't fear the reaper! 

I've been starting some plans for my milestone birthday coming up next year. Looks like I will spend another birthday in Amsterdam  My favorite city in the world.

So anyway, sorry to ramble just trying to catch up since I've been away a while. Been listening to the 2 cd Buddy Guy Rhythm and Blues and the 2 cd Gov't Mule SHOUT! Both are just freaking excellent! 

Wake and bake with beautiful blue dream. Peace and love xo 

[video=youtube;RizxuL7Z-wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RizxuL7Z-wo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi 2RS! Welcome back, and glad you're doing well. Blue dream after a 2 week break?...I bet you had one of the best highs in some time doing that. I wish tolerance wouldn't build so easy as it does so every high could be like that.

I caught blue oyster cult back in the early 80s, and they put on one of the best shows I have ever seen....would love to see them again.

Here's a little tune by Mr Trower....

[video=youtube;wE4CQWNU3hY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE4CQWNU3hY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks so much Talon  Blue dream is indeed dreamy 

Fresh ground mocha java coffee beans makes this chilly morning slightly more bearable with a delicious cup of coffee. 

I recently went to the theater to see the Muscle Shoals documentary about some of the greatest recording studios in history(Fame & Muscle Shoals Sound). 

Duane Allman, Aretha Franklin, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Rolling Stones, Black Keys, Wilson Pickett... all recorded there. 

Really great movie and the music brings back so many memories. Check it out if ya get a chance.

[video=youtube;FNGtfpim0OM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNGtfpim0OM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 15, 2013)

Still digging on the Mule - This one is with Dr John. Been dropping the top on the car on these last days of any kind of warmth and I love listening to this while I drive....

[video=youtube;737gBahv8Kg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=737gBahv8Kg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 15, 2013)

Can't leave out my favorite Buddy Guy with the incredible Beth Hart

[video=youtube;dZc30iQ0UAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZc30iQ0UAw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2013)

Hope everyone is having a great holiday weekend!! Started the day with girl scout cookies and a good cup of starbucks dark verona. 

Samantha Fish & Paul Thorn - Go to Hell

Met Samantha Fish in Vegas, she is beautiful and a great guitar player! Her new cd is good stuff.

[video=youtube;HHQY2048GVE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHQY2048GVE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2013)

Blue Dream and Brother Louie ....


[video=youtube;exl0oSfTSoY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exl0oSfTSoY[/video]


----------



## billhilly (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Sz22zSL-sdo]http://youtu.be/Sz22zSL-sdo[/video]


----------



## billhilly (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;BV4PQLFX48g]http://youtu.be/BV4PQLFX48g[/video]


got fucked up like a soup sandwich last night. I passed out and woke up at least twice trying to figure out where I was at before realizing I was in my bed, sigh of relief. wake n bake listening to some good music you all have posted so I thought I would add a few


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 1, 2013)

Morning friends, nice morning here at the coffee shop, overcast outside but at least its not so freezing cold. Dogs are cuddled up snoring, and I am getting inspired to get off my ass with some delicious Funkadelic grooves...

Guess I will put up the christmas tree today and start getting into the spirit of things.... hope you all have a funkalicious afternoon!

[video=youtube;NAHzj71EUu4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAHzj71EUu4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 1, 2013)

Good morning. Wake n baking this morning, trying to motivate for a busy afternoon. Working on some blue skunk. It's making me lazy.

[video=youtube;SGIy451XcCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGIy451XcCY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 4, 2013)

It's a girl scout cookies and coffee kind of morning here at the shop! Listening to some Guitar Pete and wrapping some gifts....

[video=youtube;OXUEHVs8UoE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXUEHVs8UoE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 5, 2013)

Evening all... catching a buzz, taking a break from wrapping a few presents...

Volcano bag of blue dream and a little Kris Lager Band 

[video=youtube;E9dgjDWMoiA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9dgjDWMoiA[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Dec 5, 2013)

we have a small black girl kitty with white feet, she's fixed but she lays out on the floor like Gloria Swanson and always reminds me of this song

[video=youtube;zHql_vHXZzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHql_vHXZzk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 6, 2013)

LOL @ thinking of Gloria Swanson first thing this morning. You always make me laugh friend.

I am up early wakin and bakin with some OG Kush and totally stoked about buying Carlos Santana tickets today. Always wanted to see him! 

[video=youtube;zZwmA7EKPAA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZwmA7EKPAA[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Dec 6, 2013)

love this languorous song

[video=youtube;0RvANwJLZQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RvANwJLZQ4[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Dec 6, 2013)

obtw how is the og kush? my skywalker og is almost ready to harvest


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 6, 2013)

The OG isn't bad, has a nice flavor, good buzz. The girl scout cookies and blue dream are stronger in comparison with blue dream being an ass kicker. Hitting that in the morning waking and baking has sent me to the couch for such amazing sleep I wake up drooling all over everything. Yes I know, what a sexy image woo hoo! 

Just got my tickets to Carlos Santana - I am one happy stoner! 

[video=youtube;hdeEezR_9Do]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdeEezR_9Do[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 9, 2013)

Morning friends - hope you all had a great weekend!

I am stoked because my christmas present to myself arrived! I can now paint peaceful clouds and happy little trees with my Bob Ross painting kit! Gonna give it a whirl soon as I can get some things done around here and the rest of the christmas decorations done.

Hope you all have an exceptional week, it's gotten very quiet here at the shop lately. Miss all you cool people who used to post here daily! 

Peace and love....

[video=youtube;41JzLN_lHd0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41JzLN_lHd0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 9, 2013)

Dropping in for some blue skunk. mmmmmmmmmmm

Glad to hear all is well with you 2RS. Not much going on here. I'm basically just trying to get through the next week and a half so I can begin the Christmas break. All is good, and for that I am thankful.

[video=youtube;ePs-YAIrs6w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePs-YAIrs6w[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 10, 2013)

Never had blue skunk I bet that is nice! Getting things done around here and pre holiday cleaning/rearranging, so I'm staying really busy. 

[video=youtube;QpklnkARw7s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpklnkARw7s[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 12, 2013)

Morning friends, good coffee, sun finally shining outside and a bowl of OG Kush to start the day off right...

Walter Trout

[video=youtube;Eu6WL9zovNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu6WL9zovNo[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 12, 2013)

And some Doyle Bramhall II.... 


[video=youtube;GBKaW1m4b2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBKaW1m4b2c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 14, 2013)

A little Satriani for the Saturday morning wake n bake...

[video=youtube;rQ9ln0IU9vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQ9ln0IU9vk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 16, 2013)

Happy Monday morning! Early morning OGK, good cup of coffee and Buddy Flett  

[video=youtube;wfhJWsYn6Hk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfhJWsYn6Hk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 17, 2013)

Coffee, pineapple dogshit, and loud music = inspiration to get some things finished around here today. Trying to stay productive and keeping busy on this chilly day. The moon was full and intensely beautiful last night. It had everything lit up bright and the sky was so clear. Sometimes its just the little things to be grateful for yanno? 

Hope this finds you all well and getting your holiday shopping done! Peace

[video=youtube;tcK-FDtKz_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcK-FDtKz_4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 18, 2013)

Most incredible tribute to Freddie King 

[video=youtube;ZztYiIqx8XI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZztYiIqx8XI[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Dec 20, 2013)

Barges in the door, wind snowflakes and cold air come in with me.....tosses Gershwin around....bitches!
[video=youtube;xxb7yNG0DGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxb7yNG0DGc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi 2RS and James, hope you both had an excellent xmas and have a very good 2014. Looks like the shop has been closed for the holidays over the last week...thought I'd open it for a while tonight lol.

[video=youtube;0aY6PFccu-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aY6PFccu-k[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Dec 27, 2013)

thanks token...I thought my gershwin tune killed the thread!!! hahahaha


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 27, 2013)

Anyone else ever wanna see Sandra Bullock naked? I mean like lipstick, hair-did, pearl necklace, lingerie, spread opened and moistened Hustler style? I'd pay at least $72 for those pics....


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Dec 29, 2013)

Haven't been around in a while so I figured I'd check in an see what's new. 
Seeing the doc on Mon and looking to come out of it with a scrip - been a long dry spell since I cut down the girls.
Hope everyone's having the holiday they want and here's something to put a smile on your face:

[video=youtube;o5bGUsT0OV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5bGUsT0OV8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 31, 2013)

Aww so glad to see ya'll visiting here again. Hope you all had a fabulous christmas and wishing you a very happy New Year! May this year be your best yet! Happy 2014!

Been listening to Orianthi Panagaris this morning. Beautiful and an amazing guitar shredder, she's really talented. 

[video=youtube;2kMXxDkqD6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kMXxDkqD6I&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 31, 2013)

Morning bake with Fire OG, godiva chocolate coffee and a little more Orianthi. Wish I could play half as great as she does! 

[video=youtube;1RUB-cPRuoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RUB-cPRuoA[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 1, 2014)

Good morning and happy new year to all! Here's hoping for a exceptional year
[video=youtube;lOEpdIvbmds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOEpdIvbmds[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey Hey Happy New Year Friends!!! I am reading details about this great day in history in Colorado where they can actually buy MJ without persecution. What a beautiful day this is! 

Pineapple dog shit has me tore the hell up. Powerful stuff. Hardcore stone. 

Here's some Mother Hips for ya ....

[video=youtube;Siec9SLs5r8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Siec9SLs5r8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year!! My 12 day vacation ends tonight as it's back to the grind again starting tomorrow. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.

That IS awesome, about being able to buy mj in Colorado starting today. Wish I was there haha.

Just stopping in here tonight for some critical mass to help me get to sleep. Hope everyone has a fantastic 2014!

[video=youtube;sLXIhrAD9qI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLXIhrAD9qI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 2, 2014)

Enjoying some really incredibly beautiful smoke today - Cheese Bomb. Like ...Whoa... high as a Georgia pine! 

Many things on my mind today so I felt like some moody music - Ray LaMontagne

[video=youtube;mT69zOTNa8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mT69zOTNa8Q[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 3, 2014)

mornin y'all. before there was led zeppelin, there was otis rush
[video=youtube;Uy2tEP3I3DM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy2tEP3I3DM&amp;list=PLAPoaEosNCHlpUzW74bs3ZHh YmAK0FAbZ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 4, 2014)

Munkee I have to spread reputation around before giving it to you again, so here is some unofficial REP! Love love love your song choices! 

Gonna take you HIGHER this morning with Sly and the Family Stone. Cherry Kush and giant cup of Godiva coffee on this freezing morning! 

Stay warm and stoned friends 

[video=youtube;Cy8bPdz_eHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cy8bPdz_eHk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 4, 2014)

Vape hits and Rare Earth 

[video=youtube;yCj3dluf_m4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCj3dluf_m4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 4, 2014)

Their songs are like a journey around the universe and back

[video=youtube;Yan9WilVmEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yan9WilVmEg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 4, 2014)

Just enjoyed 4:20 pm with the awesome cheesebomb and a little Walkin Blues

[video=youtube;okNdkntnCs4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okNdkntnCs4#t=40[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 4, 2014)

Glass of pinot noir, cherry kush and Dead Daisies

[video=youtube;UfMkQQl6q4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfMkQQl6q4o[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 4, 2014)

The Dead Daisies! 

[video=youtube;_XntCdbZlmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XntCdbZlmg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 4, 2014)

The Bluebirds - really great 

[video=youtube;Rk6jl0mWHKk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk6jl0mWHKk#t=132[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;d5GC1ufe6Pw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5GC1ufe6Pw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 5, 2014)

Morning Friends! Hope you all are staying warm on this blustery winter day! Giant jug o coffee and fat joint for breakfast. 

Have some blues before sunrise...

[video=youtube;H_aZ0jPPiao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_aZ0jPPiao[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 5, 2014)

Warren Haynes, Joe Bonamassa & Brad Whitford

[video=youtube;VgdllcrGfmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgdllcrGfmE[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 5, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Munkee I have to spread reputation around before giving it to you again, so here is some unofficial REP! Love love love your song choices!
> 
> Gonna take you HIGHER this morning with Sly and the Family Stone. Cherry Kush and giant cup of Godiva coffee on this freezing morning!
> 
> Stay warm and stoned friends


that goes both ways 2rs love your eclectic tastes too! 
so...just for you, 
[video=youtube;Y7mWFtd-3GI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7mWFtd-3GI[/video]


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 5, 2014)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4N5o3GIGsY" target="_blank">[video=youtube;o4N5o3GIGsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4N5o3GIGsY[/video]


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 5, 2014)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5NPN3NF0rM" target="_blank">[video=youtube;n5NPN3NF0rM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5NPN3NF0rM[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 5, 2014)

Raoul Duke1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4N5o3GIGsY


Good song Raoul. if you click on that filmstrip icon in the reply box you can put in the address so we can see the video like this[video=youtube;o4N5o3GIGsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4N5o3GIGsY[/video]


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 5, 2014)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yszbPSsYji8" target="_blank">[video=youtube;yszbPSsYji8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yszbPSsYji8[/video] all my you tube posts just come across as text how do I change that


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;yszbPSsYji8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yszbPSsYji8[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey everybody, new guy stopping by to see what's up. Little black Java tea for me and a nice Sativa..........

[youtube]8LEWkwvaNcs[/youtube]


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 5, 2014)

EvlMunkee said:


> Good song Raoul. if you click on that filmstrip icon in the reply box you can put in the address so we can see the video like this[video=youtube;o4N5o3GIGsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4N5o3GIGsY[/video]


THANK YOU much appreciated


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;u9sq3ME0JHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9sq3ME0JHQ[/video]


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 5, 2014)

My new favorite coffee shop


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 5, 2014)

welcome!
that's some most excellent stuff right there^^^ ( Miss Etta)


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 5, 2014)

Raoul Duke1 said:


> My new favorite coffee shop


May as well come in for a while. 
puff puff pass


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 5, 2014)

Listening to the great Eric Gales and enjoying cheesebomb! So glad to see folks starting to drop in more frequently at the shop! Welcome one and all! 

[video=youtube;p_MXVemtCHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_MXVemtCHU[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;1A2eet1bttY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A2eet1bttY[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;P6ekwuhHqXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6ekwuhHqXI[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;oHYdJ8izRfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHYdJ8izRfs[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;CvUDS-xYNu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvUDS-xYNu8[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 5, 2014)

Good to see you My friend. i'll smoke up a little BD hash with your songs. 

it's going to be a three dog night here tonight! somewhere around 0 degrees I think


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks Evlmunkee!, The 2RS shop is definitely one of the best threads. It's really great to stop in & hang out. Filled with such rich coffee, rich souls & lots of rich music that you good people post!! 

[video=youtube;rmWGaKgXnHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmWGaKgXnHM&amp;list=FLQ9vYDZ-HzJrmNX4PcMNCaA&amp;index=4[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 5, 2014)

The weather today was nice & warm, but It going to chill out tonight so I think I'll join you & top it off with some sheesh too. There's always "time" for that!! Great idea!!

[video=youtube;inMRsf9bc1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inMRsf9bc1w&amp;list=FLQ9vYDZ-HzJrmNX4PcMNCaA&amp;index=94[/video]
I'm sure 2RS is familiar with this tune & pretty sure likes it too.

Right about now my stomach is growling for some good bruschetta...... so I shall return.


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;nwqXS20UAT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwqXS20UAT4[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;zptfm1IXRGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zptfm1IXRGU[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;2rwfqsjimRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rwfqsjimRM[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jan 6, 2014)

good morning fellow bakers......it's 6 am and dark and still outside my front door......a little smoke and a cuppa joe got me in this mood.

[video=youtube;v1yYJc1_LMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1yYJc1_LMU[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 6, 2014)

killing fields in the vape, coffee in the cup, and swing music. I am so ready for today! g'morning friends
[video=youtube;7-x7aaWJVDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-x7aaWJVDM&amp;list=FLeGUIR5Yrpv3XzG6i0xc-wg[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 6, 2014)

these guys start a huge tour this week. go see em when they come to your town! *great show*
[video=youtube;SQ9lE7uSbDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ9lE7uSbDU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh my friends it makes me so happy to see you are helping keep the Coffee Shop alive and flourishing! And I've always liked the different genres of music people post because this way everyone gets to hear what they like. In the real coffee shops in Amsterdam the music can be all rave/trip music, or rap and the music never has much variety. 

Variety is the spice of life they say! It is very cold for this area, I think the high today is in the 8-11 degree range. I refuse to go out in it!

I am cuddled with the dogs having a gigantic cup of coffee and some good old cherry kush. 

Munkee, Blackberry Smoke is a great southern rock type band, I agree! 

Just got our tickets in the mail for Santana this spring, I cannot wait! One of the greats I've yet to see live! 

So gonna kick things off with the great Carlos

[video=youtube;0aFKgi5D6eU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aFKgi5D6eU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2014)

One of my favorite all time rock bands, I went to see them last year and was just blown away at how incredible they are live! LOVE LOVE LOVE Rival Sons

[video=youtube_share;HWDJntcL5j8]http://youtu.be/HWDJntcL5j8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2014)

Cajun hotness Tab Benoit!!

[video=youtube;G27VKWgJeUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G27VKWgJeUE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2014)

Buddy Flett is so talented

[video=youtube_share;wfhJWsYn6Hk]http://youtu.be/wfhJWsYn6Hk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2014)

Govt Mule 2 cd Shout is a damned masterpiece, I cannot say it enough!

[video=youtube;r43OCNGBIlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r43OCNGBIlg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2014)

Really incredible collaboration: Jack Bruce, Bill Lordan and my beloved Robin Trower = BLT. 

[video=youtube;se6NRTSx27U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=se6NRTSx27U[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2014)

Samantha Fish & Devon Allman

[video=youtube;gJmPa1ci6NI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJmPa1ci6NI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2014)

This guy kind of reminds me of Elton John singing. This song is really beautiful.

John Gaar - Shoulda been a good day

[video=youtube;mSEB0e9uvX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSEB0e9uvX4&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2014)

John Gaar Band - Memphis

[video=youtube;sAGHKL8BXZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAGHKL8BXZk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2014)

Doyle Bramhall II & Gary Clark Jr 

[video=youtube;DafRP-DWZ4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DafRP-DWZ4w[/video]


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;xKZbEe-NRxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKZbEe-NRxg[/video] just sitting around this chilly beautiful morning trimming some Sweet Lavender Diesel looking at the Sun Arise behind majestic Mt. Rainier truly blessed and grateful


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;pTBklfSTNwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTBklfSTNwg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2014)

Never heard of lavender diesel, do tell about it!


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;_L_xmc7d5rM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L_xmc7d5rM[/video]


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 6, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Never heard of lavender diesel, do tell about it!


 OHHH so heavenly so earthy with a soft sweet fragrance looks like it was dipped in a bowl of heaven it's one of those truly stand out very distinct one of a kind gifts feel blessed just to be able to grow it. I smoke allot of oil and this can still get my high on one bong rip I have a bad habit of giving a bunch away just cause I want people to smoke it. One of my all time favorites I don't think allot of people grow it cause it takes allot to get it to produce but so worth it.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;zitJVdTA6mc]http://youtu.be/zitJVdTA6mc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2014)

Lance Lopez

[video=youtube;tBwpsITaP6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBwpsITaP6I[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2014)

Long time fan of King's X

[video=youtube_share;zUiyO-T_1Zs]http://youtu.be/zUiyO-T_1Zs[/video]


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;R8M8R835Ck4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8M8R835Ck4[/video]


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;nTJYkjrg594]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTJYkjrg594[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2014)

Guitar Pete 

[video=youtube;VpjmEzgTPSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpjmEzgTPSk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2014)

High as a kite and feeling so damned Supernatural with Robben Ford

[video=youtube;SpHJRTbMreE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpHJRTbMreE[/video]


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;nTJYkjrg594]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTJYkjrg594[/video]


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;YrRhnaFaBsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrRhnaFaBsA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 7, 2014)

3 degrees! Have both fireplaces lit and the heat kicks on every five minutes it seems.

Ever present giant jug O coffee, snuggled with my two fur kids under a blanket. Such crazy weather, 3 degrees today and middle 50s and rain by Saturday. I will take the rain over the cold. A lot of seed/flower/bulb catalogs have arrived in the mail lately and they just intensify my spring fever ! 

Wish this winter was already GONE GONE GONE 

[video=youtube;hOj_93UP8kY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOj_93UP8kY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 7, 2014)

One of my fave bands of all time: GFR!

[video=youtube;NxcOxvEsE_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxcOxvEsE_Y[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jan 7, 2014)

I saw aerosmith in Santa Monica around 1973, they were a warm up band for Commander Cody and His lost Planet Airmen
[video=youtube;4B_UYYPb-Gk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B_UYYPb-Gk[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jan 7, 2014)

Commander Cody? yep
[video=youtube;3R7l7nDuj1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R7l7nDuj1o[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 7, 2014)

I've yet to hear any song Warren Haynes can't do a cover of and make it just as great as the original and make it his own.

[video=youtube;0A2IstE6Pes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A2IstE6Pes[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 7, 2014)

Love Devon, saw him many times now with Honey Tribe and Royal Southern Brotherhood, he really does have his family's talented genes. He looks just like Duane when he plays guitar too its downright breathtaking at times when you see him go into the zone like his famous late uncle. 

[video=youtube;yvU_y2Hlwm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvU_y2Hlwm4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 7, 2014)

Black Crowes put on one of the best shows we went to last year. Fantastic show with Tedeschi Trucks who opened for them at a super cool outdoor venue. The clouds of smoke over that event were monumental! 

[video=youtube;IL8M5g8PO94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL8M5g8PO94[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 7, 2014)

JB rockin out one of my favorites!

[video=youtube;Kximz7T_eNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kximz7T_eNk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 7, 2014)

Robert <3 

[video=youtube;CVRp_RPxV5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVRp_RPxV5w[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 8, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELVIS!
[video=youtube;yWgprZu4Hk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWgprZu4Hk4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 8, 2014)

Its a big 13 degrees already this morning - whatta heatwave! Be nice to make it out of the 20s today. *Crossing fingers* 

Kahlua coffee, cherry kush & Tedeschi Trucks with Doyle Bramhall II

[video=youtube;uT_FtEqiiqs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT_FtEqiiqs[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 8, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Black Crowes put on one of the best shows we went to last year. Fantastic show with Tedeschi Trucks who opened for them at a super cool outdoor venue. The clouds of smoke over that event were monumental!




Speaking of black crows I had this song in my head when I came into this room and this was the first song I saw. Here is a classic redone I first had this on the Hempilation 1 cd from like 93

[video=youtube;2FTCSie0Z6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FTCSie0Z6g[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 8, 2014)

From one of the best little festivals around... amazing setting!! 

[video=youtube;VMpShBo1xxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMpShBo1xxc[/video]


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;Ob90L7Lh1lY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob90L7Lh1lY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 9, 2014)

Happy Birthday to one of the world's greatest guitar players and one of my personal favorites, JIMMY PAGE! 

[video=youtube;Vg6MIuXrFf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg6MIuXrFf8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 9, 2014)

Sheryl Crow & Doyle Bramhall II

[video=youtube;nWoLe_XMQoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWoLe_XMQoo[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 9, 2014)

2014 is the last year Derek Trucks & Warren Haynes are playing guitar for the Allman Brothers  I am a life long fan of the Allman Brothers. In my opinion they are one of the most powerful bands on the planet. Gregg Allman is one of the greatest living blues singers in the universe. I hate to see them leave but Derek and Warren are so popular with their own bands they are constantly touring and have no time with their families. Derek = 15 years and Warren = 25 years being a part of ABB. Gonna miss em but I've seen them both with their own bands many times. Long live ABB and I hope they continue on cause they are one of a kind and the legacy of Duane Allman HAS to continue! 

[video=youtube;BRHy036_H4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRHy036_H4I[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 9, 2014)

Hill Country Revue 

[video=youtube;Ex0fUnHwjqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex0fUnHwjqw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 9, 2014)

Kenny Wayne Shepherd 

[video=youtube;_uzi4Guo8xY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uzi4Guo8xY[/video]


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 9, 2014)

Alright!! Hillcountry is my home! well, I skirt the edge  I'm headed down to luckenbach as soon as things dry out. 

These boys be hill country:
[video=youtube;QiNMO0Uv1h0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiNMO0Uv1h0[/video]


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 9, 2014)

And ShinyRibs on his own, cuz sadly the Gourds have called it quits... But I have to say SR is fine on his own.
[video=youtube;sj4aO9_ixrA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj4aO9_ixrA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey Hey Plant welcome to the coffee shop. Grab a seat, hit the vape, play the jukebox! 

The Gourds are soooooo funny too! This is one of my favorites....Gin & Juice!

[video=youtube;ur1N3UyT1lE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur1N3UyT1lE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 9, 2014)

Dunkin Donuts Blueberry muffin coffee + cherry kush + Tool = hell to the yeah

[video=youtube;ycAByDNZYrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycAByDNZYrA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 9, 2014)

Loved this album so much, smoked many buds listening to this masterpiece 

[video=youtube;p4HZ8LwCgRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4HZ8LwCgRA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 9, 2014)

Freddie sure was a KING! Always loved his style and guitar tone! 

[video=youtube;HXXkD7Dvq_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXXkD7Dvq_E[/video]


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 9, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> 2014 is the last year Derek Trucks & Warren Haynes are playing guitar for the Allman Brothers  I am a life long fan of the Allman Brothers. In my opinion they are one of the most powerful bands on the planet. Gregg Allman is one of the greatest living blues singers in the universe. I hate to see them leave but Derek and Warren are so popular with their own bands they are constantly touring and have no time with their families. Derek = 15 years and Warren = 25 years being a part of ABB. Gonna miss em but I've seen them both with their own bands many times. Long live ABB and I hope they continue on cause they are one of a kind and the legacy of Duane Allman HAS to continue!
> [video=youtube;BRHy036_H4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRHy036_H4I[/video]


You just helped me plan my spring/summer tour of shows I want to see I'll be doing some traveling for sure.


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 9, 2014)

I know Duane's daughter Gladiola, super nice lady .


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 9, 2014)

Raoul Duke: This would be a good year to go to Wanee cause of Derek and Warren leaving! Lots of good shows to go see this year. 

Plant Man: Galladrielle Allman worked hard on her dad's legacy and re-releasing his music, she looks a whole lot like him too!


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL she look JUST like him, but with way better teeth. I met her because I was selling a guitar to a guy in a dog park in Austin and she says, "I have 2 '59 les pauls", and I'm thinking, there is no way on earth you have even one. I'm sure I just looked like I thought that too. Then she say's " because of my dad" . Then I was a smart ass and said "who's your dad, les paul?" she say's DA and I'm like well... that DOES make sense. That month, this was on the news stands:
View attachment 2957383 
and all doubt was gone. BTW I thought it was gladiola, she always went by Glad. She and hubby moved to California a couple of years after we met. She did give me a prototype/copy of the coricidin bottle slide that was marketed around then under the DA name... But I still sound like hell lol


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 9, 2014)

Duane Allman was very into Lord of the Rings. Her name is from "Galadriel" a character from the LOTR books.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

*Flips on the lights, starts a pot of blueberry muffin coffee and selects Elmore James on the Jukebox*

[video=youtube;aKo80b-QfK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKo80b-QfK0[/video]


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 10, 2014)

love me some elmore  

here's some early in the morning music: Papa Mali 
[video=youtube;JgbrviX4WRg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgbrviX4WRg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

ooooooo Jackie Blueeee....

[video=youtube;ARKNTDuNmk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARKNTDuNmk8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

The first time I walked into 420 Cafe in Amsterdam this was playing and I KNEW I was gonna hang out a while and get my smoke on.... they play great music there!

[video=youtube;017xZXDdnXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=017xZXDdnXE[/video]


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 10, 2014)

BTW 2RS, I don't know how many hours I spent as a teenager driving around in one of these:  listening to bridge of sighs in a cloud of weed smoke... and so:
[video=youtube;0tLsFsGxLmE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tLsFsGxLmE[/video]
lovin' the jimi


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

Black Country Communion

[video=youtube;SfWiKh0KXzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfWiKh0KXzg[/video]


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 10, 2014)

Fuck ME!! I've never seen a clip of this line up... better get you tubing 
[video=youtube;s5ID15mv0gA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5ID15mv0gA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

Plant I love JJ Grey he is in that Papa M video! Went to see him with Mofro bunches, great party band.

This is one of my favorite videos on the planet....always makes me laugh. I met JJ Grey at a record store and he said they made this video themselves at his house. 

[video=youtube;z7CUR2cozts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7CUR2cozts[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

Now I'm in a JJ Grey & Mofro mood

[video=youtube;0qLH9qgu4PA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qLH9qgu4PA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

Nasty Dogs and Funky Kings 

[video=youtube;ioUdBAuUTAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioUdBAuUTAY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

Banks of the Deep End

[video=youtube;Fb0yG2WDtFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb0yG2WDtFc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

Robin Trower - Too Rolling Stoned Live Album

[video=youtube;niT-QLyUvgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niT-QLyUvgM[/video]


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 10, 2014)

Hell Yeah! I got to see the world wide texas tour (live stuff on that album), but I mostly remember the longhorn, I was a little kid... Fitting I moved to Austin 

Billy's other band, Moving Sidewalks, played the Austin PsychFest last year... I'd be lying if I said I saw them  still super cool they got back together after 3 or 4 decades.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

Allen Stone is just freaking incredible live. He is the ultimate blue eyed soul performer

[video=youtube;z4Hy6kp5kIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4Hy6kp5kIs[/video]


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 10, 2014)

This was sent to me about a month ago... I've got to say it's mind blowing.
[video=youtube;z0AIRganLXE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0AIRganLXE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

sweet Bonnie

[video=youtube;FjdMEwYO2rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjdMEwYO2rg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

DB II

[video=youtube;gZYppH82U4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZYppH82U4U[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

SRV & Double Trouble 

[video=youtube;V0L4kPdMFNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0L4kPdMFNc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

Met these guys before they started to be very well known at small venue and they are all super nice. I danced nearly the whole show... they are just off the chain great.

[video=youtube;eipXthVqu_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eipXthVqu_4[/video]


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 10, 2014)

Damn 2rs, you're posting more ATX music than me lol.. ok Stevie_ did _move back to Big D.

I love that allan stone tune 

Gotta listen to the story on this one:
[video=youtube;KG2SPjcKM4M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG2SPjcKM4M[/video]


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 10, 2014)

Here's Doc's take on WTF happened. 
[video=youtube;_vUhSYLRw14]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vUhSYLRw14[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

Alex Dixon 

[video=youtube;_o77SLGWqR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_o77SLGWqR8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

Beck Bogert Appice 

[video=youtube;4m555n9q4Vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m555n9q4Vk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

CACTUS! 

[video=youtube;XEhVLcelDMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEhVLcelDMQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

Heritage Blues Orchestra - Clarksdale Moan (LOVE ME SOME CLARKSDALE!)

[video=youtube;1GeoZQMXKKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GeoZQMXKKE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2014)

The great Howlin Wolf passed away on this day in 1976! 

[video=youtube;vXRrchuXHrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXRrchuXHrM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;7Ptm7pLnqaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ptm7pLnqaw[/video]


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Jan 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;e21nqPuo6HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e21nqPuo6HU[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 12, 2014)

She's played with herbie hancock and is Jeff Becks current bass player, I love the way the bass fits just so perfect on her 

[video=youtube;yu6zUwDv-o4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yu6zUwDv-o4[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 12, 2014)

Try and watch her fret work... 

[video=youtube;MkW6-UXEhIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkW6-UXEhIA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 12, 2014)

Grojak I love Tal Wilkenfeld! I first noticed her with Jeff Beck at Eric Clapton's Crossroads Guitar Festival 2007. We went to Chicago to the 2010 Crossroads concert and I anxiously awaited for Tal to play bass for Jeff Beck but she wasn't with him that year! I noticed she was back again at 2013 Crossroads in NYC. I think she had only been playing bass 3 years when she went to work for JB! She has released her own music too! Mega talented lady she is!

Diggin on this Los Lobos jam the past few days... love those guys

[video=youtube;c4K1tVeEdp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4K1tVeEdp4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 12, 2014)

I grew up playing acoustic guitar with my mom all my life. My dad was the lead singer of various rock bands and I grew up in a house filled with music. GREAT music, not this Justin Bieber & Taylor Swift nonsense. My mom passed away a few years ago and I inherited her guitar and I found myself wanting to try to play again. I have randomly sat down and picked a few tunes and that acoustic just brought back how bad it hurts to play until my fingers get tough. 

Well this Christmas, Santa decided that I needed an upgrade. I am a huge fan of blues and slide especially, really admire Derek Trucks and Duane Allman so I got an Epiphone SG. 

Never owned an electric guitar before so this is a whole new world. Yesterday I got a Hughes & Keffner amp, a Zoom multi stomp box, a glass slide, and this really super cool little Snark tuner. It is so handy!
http://www.snarktuners.com/tuners/original-clip-on

You Tube is a real blessing and I've been schooling myself. Even taking notes and studying what each effect sounds like so I know how to set them up and what all those knobs are for on my new amp. I am a long time singer and always been able to play along enough to sing with on the guitar. I may not ever give Derek Trucks a run for his money but it keeps me entertained! I can crank it up in the basement and not disturb anyone! 

[video=youtube;Zwaau9mMQ-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zwaau9mMQ-M[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 12, 2014)

Dad was a bass player, I grew up playing bass naturally. Self taught guitar from a blues book and besides the songs I've learned (many GD tunes, Marley, Neil Young others) I play the blues, I think a combination of being a bass player and of course learning from a blues book has a lot to do with it. I've seen Bele Fleck and the Flecktones a few times and Victor Wooten solo, he da man!! 

I first saw DT with Allman Bros back in like 2004 and blew my mind, sad about he and Warren leaving, I'm sure Greg has something to do with it, from what I hear he's always been an ass. Huge fan of Warrens work with Mule and old solo stuff.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 13, 2014)

Rainy Monday morning. oh yay. 

[video=youtube;h2Ro7LLEaQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2Ro7LLEaQQ[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 13, 2014)

A little boogie in your breakfast never hurts, Brownsville Station

[video=youtube;eZShVsRM_-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZShVsRM_-c[/video]


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Jan 13, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> GREAT music, not this Justin Bieber & Taylor Swift nonsense


That's not "music" any more than Mickey D's is a "restaurant"



> You Tube is a real blessing and I've been schooling myself...


I'm trying to learn the harp exactly the same way. I grew up with prog rock, country, and ABBA but fortunately I found blues before the damage was irreparable so, while it's a bit of a grind right now, I'll pound through it and the neighbors be damned 
My wife has been playing guitar for years and likes the same noises I do, so my goal is for us to be able to kick it together. She's amazing: she got a C and A and a G harp for my bday last year, so I have no excuses....though just between you and me, I don't even know what those letters mean. Fortunately, this whole interwebz thing is just a fad and no one really pays attention......right?.....

Truth be told, hopefully in a year (or several) I'll be able to reread this and laugh cause...damn....I'm a fish out of water right now :O

Enough of my ramble.....here's something nice and juicy to chew on 
[video=youtube_share;sxxLD-3eSIY]http://youtu.be/sxxLD-3eSIY[/video]

PS: @ Grojak: damn, man.....Ima gonna come to your house in the middle of the night and Ima gonna steal ALL your records.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

Exile, this is my favorite .... truly skillful harmonica playing and wild as a buck: Little Walter 

[video=youtube;UzRgVFVlrXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzRgVFVlrXw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

Morning Friends! cheesebomb & giant jug of vanilla kahlua coffee = righteous morning bake! 

[video=youtube;tgc5l9X3Dn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgc5l9X3Dn4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

Really love the Civil Wars - they have a very unique style. Beautiful and soothing....

[video=youtube;ODOOo-R6kg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODOOo-R6kg8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

Hold Your Head Up!

[video=youtube;anpMFcae9rI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anpMFcae9rI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

Love LOVE LOVE ARS!

[video=youtube;DJNUiA3Ft8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJNUiA3Ft8M[/video]


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;sfR8gaulJ54]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfR8gaulJ54[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jan 14, 2014)

wasn't born to follow....my report cards in elementary school always said "james is a bright boy but he doesn't apply himself" haahaha tru dat

[video=youtube;3hEfcawx6Fc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hEfcawx6Fc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

I cannot express how great this band is live.... I go to LOTS of shows all year and this was the best new rock band we went to last year. The small venue was packed to the rafters with people, hot as hell packed together and Rival Sons blew the roof off. I would go see them anytime anywhere... 

[video=youtube;dffwa4CHAcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dffwa4CHAcQ[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;-Iq1xw8-PtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Iq1xw8-PtA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

I seriously love them, I have to post another...

[video=youtube;nH73KHD6D6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH73KHD6D6c[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 14, 2014)

These cats are local but I love their sound, and this always reminds me of my 70 VW Westfalia 'Jack Straw' sitting in storage. Wife tells me a car can't be a dudes name, but it fits, besides I already have a 2005 Wrangler dubbed Mountain Girl (MG)

Guy filming didn't know the song well missed most the last verse

[video=youtube;VoJJbybme50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoJJbybme50[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

I've always wanted a VW hippie bus, and I see they are back again: http://gearheads.org/2013-volkswagen-microbus/


Diggin on this jam big time this morning... 

[video=youtube;OUngmmvGBl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUngmmvGBl0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

Tower of Power full album

[video=youtube;FUrfy--OTWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUrfy--OTWw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;A9itvkfrPyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9itvkfrPyk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

I've loved to dance all my life, and to be a white girl I can get down with the get down. I live for the funk! Now that I am old its one of the ways I try to keep my weight down is dancing hard as hell. I am thrilled to say I am going to Essence Festival in New Orleans this summer. I will dance my guts out for three days straight in the super dome! They are still releasing the line up in little bits and pieces but Prince is head lining!! I cannot freaking wait! I've been a long time fan of the Gap Band and Charlie Wilson is going to be there and I am almost as excited about seeing him as I am Prince! Still love to go to the club and dance for hours on end and I hope I never lose that love of getting my groove on.

[video=youtube;jYsxuup6KHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYsxuup6KHc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

Saw Black Joe Lewis and the Honeybears in a tiny little standing room only basement venue that only holds maybe 200 people. The ceiling had pipes dripping water on our heads and people were freaking sweating their asses off. Packed in like sardines and I was right at the front at the stage. The singer is a cross between James Brown and Eddie Murphy portraying James Brown singing. He's freaking great and plays the hell out of his old guitar. The entire band with an great horn section might I add are all white. They are lots of fun.

[video=youtube;sHBitayDyQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHBitayDyQg[/video]


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 14, 2014)

^^^ my sister was wanting to hear something new that was great, so I showed her a couple of black joe lewis videos. you are right REALLY fun shows!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

Plantman I can also suggest Vintage Trouble. Saw them 2x now and they are just incredible.

[video=youtube;5pDr7cQgTHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pDr7cQgTHk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

VT - Pelvis Pusher

[video=youtube;QpklnkARw7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpklnkARw7s[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

Really really like Trigger Hippy - a mix of some Black Crowes members, Joan Osbourne and one of my favorites Jackie Greene

[video=youtube;TO0PO7i_gSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO0PO7i_gSE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

Jackie Greene <3 

[video=youtube;uU_VK6fQMOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU_VK6fQMOs[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

Tom Petty 30th Anniversary

[video=youtube;kE9_A-_LlKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE9_A-_LlKM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

Delbert is still one of the best voices out there performing today... always a good time

[video=youtube;FNd0OMUPMR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNd0OMUPMR4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

Lowdown in the Street

[video=youtube;-YL6cuKFqSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YL6cuKFqSI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

Saw Hamilton Loomis at the King Biscuit Blues Fest in Helena, Arkansas - really nice guy when you meet him too!

[video=youtube;zEum7lqyOuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEum7lqyOuU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

Wes Jeans! Champagne and Reefer 

[video=youtube;Q8gWb0Riu_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8gWb0Riu_Q[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 14, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> I grew up playing acoustic guitar with my mom all my life. My dad was the lead singer of various rock bands and I grew up in a house filled with music. GREAT music, not this Justin Bieber & Taylor Swift nonsense. My mom passed away a few years ago and I inherited her guitar and I found myself wanting to try to play again. I have randomly sat down and picked a few tunes and that acoustic just brought back how bad it hurts to play until my fingers get tough.
> 
> Well this Christmas, Santa decided that I needed an upgrade. I am a huge fan of blues and slide especially, really admire Derek Trucks and Duane Allman so I got an Epiphone SG.
> 
> ...


Very interesting ,2rollingstoned!
I've always wondered what was behind your love & appreciation of all good music. All your posts are moving ,...both physically & mentally. Pretty tough to keep with you, but I'm sure trying & me wont give up....my friend. 
Very sorry to hear about your mom & I'll bet her soul/energy is still very proud of you & always will be. YOU ROCK & RULE!!!
[video=youtube;EEEzbFxEbB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 14, 2014)

Theres a group of underrated song writers, I saw underrated because they just aint as popular as I think they should be posting a few best first. Townes sound and voice tell such a dark story. He never really got famous but you can see him in the Willie Nelsons video for Pancho and Lefty, a song he wrote. I'm sure every stoners heard his rendition of the Stones Dead Flowers from the Big Libowski soundtrack. 

I actually learned of Townes from the documentary they made of him Bere Here to Love Me, which led to discovering Guy Clarke and had me scratching my head as to how they'd both escaped me, I've been a Steve Earle fan since like 1993.

[video=youtube;sx4PsxUvMqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx4PsxUvMqY[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 14, 2014)

Guys 2013 album actually got nominated for an for Best Americana album Grammy's. This is not that album. 

[video=youtube;fSxs89qT-r0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSxs89qT-r0[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 14, 2014)

There is an amazing documentary about Town Van Zandt called Be Here to Love Me, it has home videos their group, including a 17 year old Steve Earle chugging 5ths, Steve Earles mentor Townes Van Zandt, his kid who tours the country is named Justin Townse Earle even. 

[video=youtube;jBtQcZx9gAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBtQcZx9gAo[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 14, 2014)

In keeping with the circle of friends (the texas songwriters) heres Jerry Jeff Walker

[video=youtube;NVUGCdTVpug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVUGCdTVpug[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 14, 2014)

Jimmie Dale Gilmore covers the Grateful Deads Ripple. Remember the name Jimmie Dale Gilmore, it'll come full circle in another few posts. 

[video=youtube;cnKxnrDDWuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnKxnrDDWuw[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 14, 2014)

And the all-star cast of Guy Clard, Steve Earle, Jerry Jeff Walker, Jimmie Dale Gilmore, Nancy Griffith, Robert Crowell, I know i posted this song already but its an awesome version... oh and check out Jimmie Dale Gilmore on the far left "hey I know that dude"

[video=youtube;JQW9Y9frows]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQW9Y9frows [/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 14, 2014)

In case you missed who Jimmie Dale Gimore was he's better known as Smokey

[video=youtube;YedqV4Gl_us]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YedqV4Gl_us[/video]


----------



## William Wonder (Jan 14, 2014)

[youtube]oZUp1gUQLyg[/youtube]

One of my favorite Rolling Stones guitar leads off of Get yer ya-ya's out.


----------



## William Wonder (Jan 14, 2014)

This song taught me the funk in junior high when it came out. Now it reminds me of the war on marijuana.


[youtube]wDZFf0pm0SE[/youtube]


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 14, 2014)

^^^LOL Jimmie Dale just got his second movie roll I saw last night, "parkland". see if you can spot smokey!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2014)

My friend: Thanks for always being so upbeat and positive all the time. You are awesome! Thanks for all your kind words.

I used to run into Steve Earle a lot back in the 90s, he would stop in the same market I did as I was going to work! I've read pretty extensively about TVZ, he was a unique talent. 

I love to cook so dinner tonight was sesame ginger marinated whole roasted chicken with roasted garlic parmesan broccoli, orange bell peppers and tomatoes. Twas delish!


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;XrkThaBWa5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrkThaBWa5c[/video] This dude gets me everytime.


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;mxVo5mjK4eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxVo5mjK4eg[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;0MUXDpYR6YE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MUXDpYR6YE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 15, 2014)

Morning! I like this song by Tom Waits:

[video=youtube;dGRyJ0SVMG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGRyJ0SVMG4[/video]


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 15, 2014)

lol every time i look at this thread it gives me a new direction. Here is some Tom Waits from the other end of his catalog... I decided it's (one of) my favorite driving tune(s) yesterday as I was tooling around the hill country back roads:
[video=youtube;A_oxz4T9Sgs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_oxz4T9Sgs[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 15, 2014)

Morn'n, Elvis lives!!!

[video=youtube;C9GlC9GyF4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9GlC9GyF4Y[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;G4J-l8DDH78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4J-l8DDH78[/video]


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 15, 2014)

A different tack... I hope ya'll don't mind:

King Tubby
[video=youtube;RNmmGns8PPo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNmmGns8PPo[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 15, 2014)

Having a mid day puff or three of cheesebomb with a lunch time cup of coffee. We ordered a new treadmill and it's taken nearly 3 weeks to get it delivered. They called yesterday and said it would be here today. I get too fat and lazy in the winter and intend to make myself walk daily on the treadmill! I joined a gym last year and enjoyed it a week before they announced they were closing it! So that made me feel less inspired and another excuse not to get in better shape. Now that the new treadmill will be here I have no excuse! I don't like cold weather so I know I won't walk 5 miles when its freezing, but I can make myself do it here at home. No excuses! What will be interesting is we have to put it together and to put it nicely, my hubs is not very handy around the house. We managed to put our new bed together and it was in pieces in a box when we started. Hope we have the same luck with this thing!

So... I'm posting some motivation to get up offa that thang! Love me some James Brown!

[video=youtube;1_uNMy20qAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_uNMy20qAI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 15, 2014)

Thought for the day:
*&#8220;You, yourself, as much as anybody in the entire universe, deserve your love and affection.&#8221; ~Buddha
*
Be good to yourself today coffee shop dwellers! Peace & love to one and all xo <3

[video=youtube;zaGUr6wzyT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaGUr6wzyT8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;l9BdyABhcqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9BdyABhcqw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 15, 2014)

One of my ALL TIME FAVORITE mostly instrumental movie sound tracks EVER. It has a few songs with words but Eric Clapton truly outdid himself on this. I still listen to it frequently. It is so lush and beautifully arranged. I also like this movie, it is very good with Gregg Allman as the bad guy. But this cd is in pretty constant rotation in my cd player. It is super relaxing and gorgeous. This also has Tears in Heaven that became so popular. 

Love a big glass of wine, a joint and this cd on the stereo. 

[video=youtube;7ERt-HvghXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ERt-HvghXo[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok so the treadmill arrived, it weighs 300 lbs and just me here to get this giant box inside the house. Dragged it til it got stuck on the door threshold. Far too heavy for me to lift so I got a shovel and wedged it up over the door way by standing on the handle and then dragged that motha in! *insert Wonder Woman theme here*

This video is pretty appropriate for the subject matter 

[video=youtube;dTAAsCNK7RA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTAAsCNK7RA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 15, 2014)

Coffee Shop Friends.... when it settles down a bit in Colorado I am wanting to visit Denver. Anyone else been yet? Would be fun to have a Rocky Mountain High Party! 

Rainy Day Women #12 & 35

Everybody MUST get STONED!!

[video=youtube;WtMPlY3duz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtMPlY3duz4[/video]


----------



## Kushyman (Jan 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;UyY-6oh0Ow8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyY-6oh0Ow8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 15, 2014)

Otis Rush 

[video=youtube;ZfJ-trw4uCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfJ-trw4uCg[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 15, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Coffee Shop Friends.... when it settles down a bit in Colorado I am wanting to visit Denver. Anyone else been yet? Would be fun to have a Rocky Mountain High Party!
> 
> Rainy Day Women #12 & 35
> 
> ...


12 x 35 = what? Hey if things ever get sorted in LCB's favor and you venture NW let me know... I'm hoping they squash 502 in the courts and medical remains as it is here!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 15, 2014)

Grojak it is well known here I am terrible at math, but I never even thought about the 12 x 35! lol That was great! 

I attended a few toke and talks at coffee shops in Amsterdam and had a nice little gathering for my birthday with people I chatted to on a forum and it was really fun!

It would be great to have something like this in Denver. It seems the problem is going to be having a place to smoke it. A lot of places don't allow any kind of smoking, you can't do it in public anywhere so it would have to be a private place everyone could meet, greet and toke! 

I can see it now, 2Rollingstoned would like to cordially invite you to attend her Rocky Mountain High Party beginning precisely at 4:20 PM! *grin*

[video=youtube;yK_NbDwv26s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK_NbDwv26s[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 15, 2014)

Dinner tonight: broiled salmon with roasted olive oil/garlic/rosemary yukon gold potatoes and roasted parmesan broccoli. 

Now Rocky Mountain High is stuck in my mind. I have to play John Denver whom I LOVE and I am not ashamed to admit it  

[video=youtube;7KmkqxDJ52M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KmkqxDJ52M[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 15, 2014)

here in WA there are a few dispensaries that offer a place to partake, of course I have not donated to a dispensary for over 2 years but if I did I would be hitting these places up. A huge group of patients do however get together at various times for BBQ's and fundraising and activism work so no shorting of folks to gather and partake with. 

The highlight of last years BBQ, I'm not saying I'm in there but I'm not saying I'm not either. 

[video=youtube;pk8uTieweXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk8uTieweXc&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube. com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dpk8uTieweXc&amp;has_verified=1[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry for all the backstory

I first heard these guys on Dr Demento around 1993 or so with their hit "Monster Hash" than a few years later I found Sublimes 40oz to Freedom with Smoke two Joints on it, at the end of that album Bradley gives a shout out to Toyes and I was on the hunt!! At the time it was only released on tape and vinyl and out of print, a few years later I came across it online, on CD and it was mine. They are an Oregon local band and actually just played Hempfest in Seattle this year but as luck would have it was not on the bill and so I didn't get to see em. This album has songs including Smoke 2 Joints, Monster Hash, What's so Bad About a Nipple and this masterpiece...

[video=youtube;ITIDYq67Ubw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITIDYq67Ubw[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 16, 2014)

Found this CD by accident back in 1997 or so (or did I) a few months after I found it they came and played in town and DID not play this one damn it!! I've been sober since Jan 6th trying to find a job but in the mood for pot songs, oh I know too many. 

[video=youtube;BSuC8VE79Mw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSuC8VE79Mw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;qro7pvFaTcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qro7pvFaTcU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;m4OnAwaDVTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4OnAwaDVTE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;oTrfmyVNG7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTrfmyVNG7s[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 17, 2014)

Good Evening Sweet Peas!! Happy Friday! It's in the teens here again and I just keep telling myself spring is just around the corner 

Having a good evening giant cup of Godiva chocolate truffle coffee and a really delicious vanilla kush joint. I hope you all have a beautiful weekend!

[video=youtube;a84Fp6-mGhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a84Fp6-mGhQ&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9AzrVO0tT41qk1qaBx9fqXg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 17, 2014)

Volcano bags kicking me old ass tonite yo! 

[video=youtube;VjATZYHs4Tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjATZYHs4Tc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 17, 2014)

These guys are fantastic live - it's a two man band! 

The Cold Stares

[video=youtube;l21Drkm76bU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l21Drkm76bU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 18, 2014)

Morning all!

Chilly Saturday morning. Good hot coffee, cherry kush and Leon Russell are making my morning a pleasant experience...

[video=youtube;5xDyq_RcSo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xDyq_RcSo8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 19, 2014)

Morning!

I am up early looking after my dog. He has an upper respiratory infection and had to go to the vet yesterday, poor baby. So after feeding and medicating him he is now snoring beside me on the couch. Time for an early bake with vanilla kush and thinking of one of my favorite blues singers on her birthday. 

Happy birthday Janis Joplin 

[video=youtube;cM0T9fumD5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cM0T9fumD5k[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;wOaXTg3nAuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOaXTg3nAuY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 21, 2014)

Morning wonderful people! Great cup of coffee, vanilla kush and still looking after my poor dog who basically has the flu. 

Temps are dropping today as the cold wind picks up the pace. Going to be back down in the mid teens tonight *shiver*

Robert ....

[video=youtube;8oVrITtClHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oVrITtClHc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 21, 2014)

Get funky with it...

[video=youtube;vweqb8xilWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vweqb8xilWI[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 21, 2014)

Morning 2RS and followers...

[video=youtube;l2WJqnK3gAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2WJqnK3gAY[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 21, 2014)

My signature song (song in my signature that is)

[video=youtube;IFSnOZy955U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFSnOZy955U[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 22, 2014)

Morning all.... my canine buddy is starting to make a little improvement. I just had to have his mom put to sleep last month because she had grown old and wouldn't eat or even get up anymore. 

These furry four legged creatures are more than just pets for me, they are like family and my best little buds! 3 more days of antibiotics will hopefully get him cleared up and back to normal. 

It is a frigid 12 degrees here this morning and I am snuggled with two snoring fur kids, drinking a giant cup of coffee and starting the daily bake with cherry kush. 

Has anyone looked at the incredible line up at Jazz Fest in New Orleans this year? Santana, Eric Clapton and Robert Plant just to name a few! We already have tickets to some events this year so we can't make this one but it will be two incredible weekends of music for sure!

[video=youtube;4n2d1_OIHZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n2d1_OIHZ4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 22, 2014)

It is very cold here this morning but I am very grateful we aren't dealing with snow and ice like so many others are. Bundle up and stay warm friends...

The Civil Wars ....

[video=youtube;vFdhftuO0ek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFdhftuO0ek[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad your pal is feeling better. Sorry about Mom dog. Every time I hear this I think of all my all friends that are not here anymore. I pretty much got "concerted" out in the 70's and 80's. Saw most of the name bands/remembered about half of them. These were Quaalude, Nembutal, Tuinal years for me. I always had fun (or so they told me)! Carpe Diem


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 22, 2014)

Wasted Words...

[video=youtube;YU_KR4DS--M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU_KR4DS--M[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh sorry to hear about you fur baby get well soon, I'm laying in bed, as I am usually in the morning when I post this, on my side of the bed pup has her side. Everyday I take my wife to the ferry, come home and pups sitting at the end of the bed just waiting for me to say the magic word "ok" and than she settle into her spot!!

A trip back to my youth this morning, my youth I was born 25 years late. 

[video=youtube;e7ixKWmYux8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7ixKWmYux8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 22, 2014)

I am portable vape shopping and looks like Pax is gonna be the one we try next. I love the volcano and the vapir2 we have but I want something smaller and easily portable and helps keep the smell factor to a more manageable level. 

[video=youtube;L_I95uzp6DU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_I95uzp6DU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 22, 2014)

Eric Bibb

[video=youtube;BeEUNeMXiQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeEUNeMXiQI[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 22, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> I am portable vape shopping and looks like Pax is gonna be the one we try next. I love the volcano and the vapir2 we have but I want something smaller and easily portable and helps keep the smell factor to a more manageable level.
> 
> [video=youtube;L_I95uzp6DU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_I95uzp6DU[/video]


You're looking for one that just does flower? I have the Atmos Raw but only use it for oil and I can say its a quality oil pen compared to others I've tried. At 69.95 not a bad deal either. I would recommend checking out lighterusa.com cheap prices, got my Atmos for 69.95 it goes for 190 everywhere else.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;FsbZdzIA2xg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsbZdzIA2xg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 22, 2014)

No oil just ground herbs! Pax is looking good and what we are in need of. 249 seems to be the price everywhere for them.

Monkeyjunk!

[video=youtube;1xc_bJAq0cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xc_bJAq0cg[/video]


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 22, 2014)

well, the pax looks bad ass, but it's a conduction type (from what I've heard) and vape quality reputedly suffers because of it. I've had 3 portables: an iolite, a magic flight, and an arizer solo. The iolite has moving parts, gas jets, etc....mine crapped out in 3 months and never gave great hits. The magic flight is simple, durable, lifetime warranty, and you can easily replace the batteries... first hit is great, after that it's sub-par in IMO. The arizer gives GREAT hits..._ if_ you hit it ssssslllloooowwwwlllyyyy. It's my favorite. I did have to swap out the battery after 5 months of extreme usage. That is simple but if you go for the cheap replacement +/- $10 you'll have to do some soldering.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome Plantman thanks for more ideas, I looked at the Arizer, it looks good too!

[video=youtube;Pgl5uR-6pJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pgl5uR-6pJI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 22, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Firefly?


[video=youtube;c9mNfhWn0CY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9mNfhWn0CY[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;hHVBzLGAIbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHVBzLGAIbU[/video]


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 22, 2014)

It's kind of crazy how little people seem to remember Jim Croce's music...great songs, great voice, and he sold a ton of records too.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;vYkxmTgkM0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYkxmTgkM0w[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 22, 2014)

ecsdf1 said:


> [video=youtube;hHVBzLGAIbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHVBzLGAIbU[/video]





PlantManBee said:


> It's kind of crazy how little people seem to remember Jim Croce's music...great songs, great voice, and he sold a ton of records too.



Was cleaning up this morning and found this cd in a pile, forgot I had bought it, love Jim Croce... I am a fan of song writer/storytellers


----------



## Grojak (Jan 22, 2014)

So many great Chapin tunes to choose from but I went with a corny one!!

[video=youtube;ODMye94wMfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODMye94wMfk[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 23, 2014)

hope you're hungry. lol

[video=youtube;SmPMMitJDYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmPMMitJDYg[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 23, 2014)

2RS im diggin this thread buddy.

[video=youtube;OnGmYLlv9qM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnGmYLlv9qM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 24, 2014)

So glad you dig it here. My hubs and I are big music fans and go to a lot of shows all year! 

Going to see Big Head Todd with special guest Ronnie Baker Brooks soon....

I get a kick out of how he made LMFAO's song, "Sexy and I know it" delta style slide.... 

[video=youtube;8uKw-PonCmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uKw-PonCmM[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 24, 2014)

I play this for the misses when I'm feeling extra lovey... the music that came out of the Taylor/King marriage is just amazing... they must of had some serious passion in that household!!

[video=youtube;77G9VZSm5ZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77G9VZSm5ZA[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 24, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> So glad you dig it here. My hubs and I are big music fans and go to a lot of shows all year!


Awwww... 

Sound like the wife and I, true story we met because of the grateful dead. Our first time to hang out was to feel each other out, we had already talked and decided we both wanted to roll down to Portland for a Further show (bob weir and phil lesh) and neither knew anyone to go, the how was about a month away. We decided to meet for beers I needed to know she wasn't any crazier than most women, I think I won her over when I started talking about my previous growing experiences and one thing led to another and I woke up in her apartment the next day, 3 days later 2nd time to hang out and well between the 2nd date and now theres maybe 10 days we didn't see each other. Feb 6th will mark 4 years since that first non date.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 24, 2014)

Great story! Music really unites hubs and I cause I feel like kicking his ass about 50% of the time. But he is the only person I know that might possibly love music and going to shows as much as I do! We already have tickets for these upcoming shows: Big Head Todd & The Monsters with Ronnie Baker Brooks, Robben Ford, Carlos Santana, and 3 days of Essence Fest in New Orleans with Prince headlining. Shaping up to be a good year already! 

Robben Ford's tribute to BB King 

[video=youtube;0N_xfnZ2WG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N_xfnZ2WG0[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;fw95RoPhyb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw95RoPhyb8[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 24, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Great story! Music really unites hubs and I cause I feel like kicking his ass about 50% of the time. But he is the only person I know that might possibly love music and going to shows as much as I do! We already have tickets for these upcoming shows: Big Head Todd & The Monsters with Ronnie Baker Brooks, Robben Ford, Carlos Santana, and 3 days of Essence Fest in New Orleans with Prince headlining. Shaping up to be a good year already!
> 
> Robben Ford's tribute to BB King
> 
> [video=youtube;0N_xfnZ2WG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N_xfnZ2WG0[/video]


Same, if not for my wife being better with money than me we'd see many more shows. When we lived in the heard of downtown Seattle it was like every other weekend we saw a major act, I've shown her a world she never knew existed (country, bluegrass and some far out jazz players). LOL You want to beat his ass 50% of the time, catch shows 25% of the time and the other 25% is wild and passionate huh? I know that feeling wife and I are so much a like we know each others moves before we make em, drive each other batty!! When it comes to a show King Harvest sang it best (Dancing in the Moonlight):

We like our fun and we never fight
You can't dance and stay uptight

Wife and I do a yearly 4 day bluegrass festival (northwest string summit) in the woods west of Portland at a famous venue Hornings Hideout (if you've seen the viral video of the pasture in Montana who gave the 1 minutes sermon because of the football game you've seen the MC of that festival). We have not got tickets to anything yet (that one goes on sale in Feb) but have some up coming shows, Yonder Mountain in April is the only plan thus far. I was supposed to be going to the N.O. Jazz fest for my bro's bachelor party but he changed his mind.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 25, 2014)

Chilly day, dog is on the mend finally and cherry kush has me stoned to the bone...

time for a little Wood Brothers...

[video=youtube;RBLsl3LcnGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBLsl3LcnGw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;pqevv-4DAJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqevv-4DAJw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 26, 2014)

Rage Against the Machine - Greatest Hits

[video=youtube;6qEkhSXNMs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qEkhSXNMs4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;lrdpuuCN-3Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrdpuuCN-3Q[/video]


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 26, 2014)

I'de put the title track up....Trower's " Too rolling stoned", but I am betting it's there, somewhere, and I'll find it, as I listen .

I have my cup of coffee, and soon, I'll have my Kush Tea. It's still brewing , but , I post a cool song, since I so badly want this cup of tea, I rebeliosly, post a related tune;

[video=youtube;JT2SsWOCoEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JT2SsWOCoEw[/video]


Edit; Yep, song #3, Trower, ......knew it !!!!!


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 26, 2014)

ok, tea is nearly ready, boiling in "the pot "......

[video=youtube;R2F_hGwD26g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 26, 2014)

tiny roach said:


> I'de put the title track up....Trower's " Too rolling stoned", but I am betting it's there, somewhere, and I'll find it, as I listen .
> 
> I have my cup of coffee, and soon, I'll have my Kush Tea. It's still brewing , but , I post a cool song, since I so badly want this cup of tea, I rebeliosly, post a related tune;
> 
> ...


I saw these guys twice in 98. I still spin this album!!


----------



## Grojak (Jan 26, 2014)

Playing love songs for this wife this morning while she smokes, this is our favorite love song. I'm trying to find a job so not toking but I got some nice nugs stashed away... only 2 I hid nugs of were the strawberry cough and buddha tahoe. 

[video=youtube;WLqVTi1XnzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLqVTi1XnzA[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 26, 2014)

I've always loved this guitar intro not to mention the song.... child of the 80's!! 

[video=youtube;KSyWrb4-W6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSyWrb4-W6g[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;WCFDo3XSUsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCFDo3XSUsQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 28, 2014)

Morning, its going to be a high of 19 today, so its giant jug of starbux mocha, cherry kush and listening to my favorite guitar player ever. Going to something very special soon honoring SRV so I gotta play this amazing video of Stevie during rehearsal. How I wish I could have seen him in person just once... 

[video=youtube;grBmQwLSlDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grBmQwLSlDw[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 29, 2014)

Just found out about this cat a couple weeks ago check em out!! 

[video=youtube;jonJu6-XpWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jonJu6-XpWU[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 29, 2014)

Charlie Hunter is crazy talented!!

[video=youtube;6PU6B_JpWzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PU6B_JpWzU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 31, 2014)

Saw them do this earlier this week, it was great!

[video=youtube;INIicQM7QyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INIicQM7QyQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 31, 2014)

Derek Trucks brother Duane plays drums for these guys 

[video=youtube;2IKZ7Tbqyg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IKZ7Tbqyg4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 31, 2014)

One of my fave rock bands everrrrrrrrrrrrr.... they are incredible live. They are in the studio now making a new album... cannot wait to hear it.

[video=youtube;Eb7UCmQOF78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb7UCmQOF78[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 31, 2014)

Long time Vintage Trouble fan, they are getting more well known with this new Honda commercial ... they are one of the best bands live, they really interact with the crowd too.

[video=youtube;Qlz1y2G730k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlz1y2G730k[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 31, 2014)

New Tinsley Ellis 

[video=youtube;yi9RHQRQVLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi9RHQRQVLM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 2, 2014)

Walter Trout has been suffering with liver damage and is now in the hospital. Sending good vibes and karma his way. He is one of our favorite blues guitar players. Thinking of you WT!

[video=youtube;Elw-pYJsamA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Elw-pYJsamA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 2, 2014)

Get well soon Walter 

[video=youtube;d_ZZbarTHwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_ZZbarTHwI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 2, 2014)

Walter released a tribute to Luther Allison last year that was fantastic 

[video=youtube;o97f98Ri7O8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o97f98Ri7O8[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Feb 3, 2014)

This is how my mornings going...

[video=youtube;iNUbNZcZr-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNUbNZcZr-g[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 4, 2014)

Good morning coffee shop dwellers! Bud specials today are pineapple express & blueberry. I HIGHLY recommend both altho blueberry is always a personal favorite of mine. 

It's chilly this morning here at the love shack with expected lows in low 20's at night all week. I console myself by repeating that the first day of spring is NEXT MONTH! Woo hoo!

I struggle with cold weather and being indoors so much, it becomes a battle with myself to not get depressed or sleep more during winter.

It's getting time to begin my flowers and plants that will be going into our yard once the last frost passes. That is usually around easter time for our area. Dirt therapy saves my life and my sanity every year. 

Time for a bowl of blueberry, mocha coffee and Diggin in the Dirt....

[video=youtube;aHRjO9MQUyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHRjO9MQUyk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 4, 2014)

A little Top to start the day...

[video=youtube;9nkC9dKuXmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nkC9dKuXmQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 4, 2014)

This is my 1000th post.... only appropriate I play a little Trower..... James DeWar was so freaking incredible and a great match for Robin Trower. 

Peace love and herb Coffee Shop visitors! 

[video=youtube;MPg6b8im6sw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPg6b8im6sw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;ml8Qkq2f8JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml8Qkq2f8JI[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;bVdb9KHfFKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVdb9KHfFKM[/video]

here's a toe tapper....morning TL


----------



## Grojak (Feb 5, 2014)

Just got a job and took piss test yesterday....

[video=youtube;YWkwkj58Ar0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWkwkj58Ar0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 5, 2014)

Morning James - hope this finds you well this AM! I am guessing it is cold and snowy where you are my friend. Stay warm 

Grojak congrats on getting the job, now that you passed your test does it mean you can go back to enjoying the ganja again? 

I watched an awesome documentary about Funk last nite on VH1 and I am a die hard funk fan for life. I love to dance and I love me some funk.

[video=youtube;MhWZTSyD2mw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhWZTSyD2mw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 5, 2014)

Touring with the Monophonics 

[video=youtube;wFwP32FFzro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFwP32FFzro[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 5, 2014)

Way cooler than Biz Markie lol

[video=youtube;PueK3Jz--r8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PueK3Jz--r8[/video]


----------



## PlantManBee (Feb 5, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> A little Top to start the day...
> 
> [video=youtube;9nkC9dKuXmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nkC9dKuXmQ[/video]


The remixes of the early Top stuff are inferior IMO. Thanks for posting the vinyl version


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 6, 2014)

*Flicks on the lights and starts the coffee* Pretty dead around here lately, everyone must be staying busy. 

Coffee this morning is hazelnut cream, toke of the day is blueberry and person of the day is Bob Marley who would be 69 today.

Let's all raise a joint/vape/bowl/toke in honor of Bob's birthday! 

[video=youtube;4TKJOE78Fn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TKJOE78Fn8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;-6Vl1_3DDwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6Vl1_3DDwI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 7, 2014)

:::crickets::: This place has really died since nobody gets "likes" anymore. It was cool to sign on and see that other people gave me love. Was fun while it lasted....

*yawn* Hazelnut cream coffee, bowl of blueberry and RSB

[video=youtube;cYz8R6rRjKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYz8R6rRjKY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 7, 2014)

Rival Sons are in the studio making a new album, cannot wait! 

[video=youtube;HWDJntcL5j8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWDJntcL5j8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 7, 2014)

Paul Rodgers has always been one of my favorite voices in rock. This is a real oldie but really freaking goodie....

[video=youtube;fpc1EtEODbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpc1EtEODbk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 7, 2014)

Guess I am going to get a Pax for my valentine, gonna order it today. If I like it, I am going to order me one for myself. 

What's everyone buying their sweetie for upcoming valentines? We are going to our favorite resort and have reservations for a wonderful Italian restaurant for dinner. 

[video=youtube;GrgMFljaI70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrgMFljaI70[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Feb 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;xzQvGz6_fvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzQvGz6_fvA[/video]

it is quiet here....so each sound becomes more important


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 10, 2014)

Well I am pleased to report the pax is a pretty nifty item. It isn't perfect but definitely produces a good buzz, reduces smell and is small and portable which is what we wanted. I went ahead and gave my valentine his present early to make sure it worked well and it definitely does. For some reason lately I seem to get more stoned vaping as opposed to smoking a joint. Anyone else experience this? We have a volcano, Vapir2 and now the Pax and I still really love the volcano bags best but in general I seem to get far more stoned from the vape.

Enjoying some blueberry and Pretty Maids All in a Row...

[video=youtube;4h11GolBkh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h11GolBkh8[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Feb 11, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Morning James - hope this finds you well this AM! I am guessing it is cold and snowy where you are my friend. Stay warm
> 
> Grojak congrats on getting the job, now that you passed your test does it mean you can go back to enjoying the ganja again?
> 
> ...


As I sit with a bong between my legs... Yes, yes it does


----------



## Grojak (Feb 11, 2014)

This is a buddies brother, he's a local legend around Greensboro, N.C. I believe I don't know how many albums he's put out but he's cut two studio with the Allmans bros bassist O'teil, check out his chops!! 

[video=youtube;dnPxLSJGp84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnPxLSJGp84[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 11, 2014)

Supposed to snow here a little so we are staying up late hitting pineapple express in the pax watching the Olympics.

Went shopping and the hubs let me pick out what I wanted for valentines cause I really don't care about getting flowers that die or candy that makes my big ass even bigger! 

Had a great dinner of lobster ravioli and peach sangria! 

Hope you all are staying warm and have a great night xo 

Big Wheel Stunt Show

[video=youtube;iHuehkLGqZo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHuehkLGqZo#t=54[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 11, 2014)

Big Wheel Stunt Show

[video=youtube;QoLhv9KmCtM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoLhv9KmCtM[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Feb 12, 2014)

he passed too soon 
[video=youtube;ya2dSRcqLBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya2dSRcqLBE[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Feb 12, 2014)

I lived in Albuquerque and a small mining town called Socorro just a wide spot on the freeway between Albuquerque and Truth or Consequences...I should get an award for spelling on this..hahaha
[video=youtube;fRTcZJtxPzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRTcZJtxPzk[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Feb 12, 2014)

the southwest has a unique culture mix of indian mexican and american
[video=youtube;DXcvyfKygsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXcvyfKygsA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 12, 2014)

Morning friends, sleeting and freezing rain here. Fresh ground Casi Cielo starbux coffee and a bowl of blueberry starts the day off right! 

Bernard Allison + Cedric Burnside = Allison Burnside Express

[video=youtube;nriZ9WjISbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nriZ9WjISbo[/video]


----------



## PlantManBee (Feb 12, 2014)

Say what? Burnside you say? hahaha It's BAD... you know
[video=youtube;jI5qCXuD4Y4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI5qCXuD4Y4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 12, 2014)

Plantman... its BAD YOU KNOW!! 

God I love and adore me some RL Burnside. We used to drive up and down hwy 61 with the top down jamming RL Burnside following the blues trail markers and hanging out in Clarksdale, MS. 

WELL WELL WELL!!!!!

[video=youtube;BHFPP47E298]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHFPP47E298[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 13, 2014)

It seems as tho the lack of likes has really slowed things down around here. I find myself checking here less and less as well. So many mean people here, I joined this place thinking a group of potheads would be about peace and love. This is definitely not the case here. Its a shame, cause this place has a wealth of great info on gardening. Chatted to some really nice folks here and I appreciate all I've learned here. 

Wishing you all a happy valentines day tomorrow. Wish you all the very best now and always....

[video=youtube;Ug2LQxOe53Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug2LQxOe53Q[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 17, 2014)

XJ13 in the pax has me higher than a shit house rat! Drinking a big jug of coffee and jamming to a little Bettye

[video=youtube;-ZMKMjvP5T8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZMKMjvP5T8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 17, 2014)

It is going to be in the 60s all week maybe even 70 a day or two! So happy for any early signs of spring! Just not a winter person, sunshine makes me a happy camper! 

Southern Dreams with Elvin Bishop 

[video=youtube;KcrmS1Pmako]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcrmS1Pmako[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 17, 2014)

Jimmy Hall & The Muscle Shoals Rhythm Collective = perfection Jimmy Hall is one of the best singers out there today

[video=youtube;vK5eWQdqy9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5eWQdqy9I[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;Y6j_0NGWT9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6j_0NGWT9Y[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 18, 2014)

XJ13, mocha coffee and Brothers of the Southland

[video=youtube;Hd-IwZCKGmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd-IwZCKGmc[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Feb 18, 2014)

Ebb and Flow TL....oceans wild fury and lakes placid dreams..nature always seems to be trying to find a balance, nothing is wasted in nature 
[video=youtube;MT7W8xJFl_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT7W8xJFl_g[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;fregObNcHC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fregObNcHC8[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Feb 19, 2014)

I learned as a young bass player to appreciate where it came from, Jaco did for bass (at least in the Jazz world and other musicians) what Les Paul did to recording studios, reinvented it!! 

[video=youtube;I63bOi477cA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I63bOi477cA[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Feb 19, 2014)

Not the most popular Jimi Hendrix tune but one I always loved, heard this and had to post it!!

[video=youtube;gtHbxsdExlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtHbxsdExlE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 19, 2014)

Coffeeshop Dwellers: 

This morning's choices are XJ13, Girl Scout Cookies or Cherry Kush. Fresh ground starbux mocha coffee. 

Pull up a chair and let's have us a toke and talk! 

Thinking of going to Colorado for my birthday. Only felt freedom in purchasing and partaking in Amsterdam. Want to see what it feels like to do it legally in the US. 

Anyone who has went and have recommendations or suggestions I would appreciate it.

Dr John & Johnny Winter

[video=youtube;NxJahjVrczc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxJahjVrczc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 19, 2014)

Sun is shining and it's motivating me to get busy ....

St Paul & the Broken Bones

[video=youtube;z7s9A3s8iv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7s9A3s8iv8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 19, 2014)

I have Rocky Mountain High on my mind 

Afternoon bake with XJ13, hazelnut coffee and JD 

[video=youtube;wP7Chi9MPSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP7Chi9MPSg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday to the great Nina Simone 

[video=youtube;R2ZQIMPzqOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2ZQIMPzqOY[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Feb 21, 2014)

my favorite John Denver song
[video=youtube;35x_rwyBh-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35x_rwyBh-8[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;9oarej9z--E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oarej9z--E[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 24, 2014)

Afternoon all, hope you all had a good weekend. Not much happening here anymore so I just check in occasionally. 

[video=youtube;_9C_bXcEDZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9C_bXcEDZg[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Feb 24, 2014)

they need to bring this thread back to toke and talk. 
[video=youtube;Bup_W6W8axI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bup_W6W8axI[/video]
lol youre all the way over here on this side of town, its tough to make it out to the music thread sometimes
haha


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 25, 2014)

SH88, it's ok being here in the music section, my question is why is the Wake and Bake thread still in Toke and Talk when it has far more music posted in it than this thread? Since apparently I wasn't supposed to be posting music in Toke and Talk why does that thread still continue to remain there and not moved? THIS one only moved without warning might I add, after I spoke up about some things going on here I found ridiculous and still do. The fact that thread stays and mine is moved was quite interesting.

This place is slowing down and fewer post daily so in the end it really doesn't matter I suppose.

I am up for suggestions if folks are hanging out elsewhere I am willing to check it out.

Happy Birthday to my favorite Beatle George Harrison!

[video=youtube;IuStBNkvwhE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuStBNkvwhE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 25, 2014)

Pax has me stoned to the bone early this morning.... 

I really am digging this UK band Federal Charm

[video=youtube;zonfjgwQzKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zonfjgwQzKM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 26, 2014)

XJ13, Casi Cielo coffee and Cry of Love...


Sad news: 
Kelly Holland, who fronted southern rock band Cry Of Love for their 1993 debut album Brother, has died at the age of 52

[video=youtube;INxliT-NrxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INxliT-NrxA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 26, 2014)

Very good over looked album from back in the day: Cry of Love - Brother RIP KELLY HOLLAND! 

[video=youtube;FgdJmJjFGJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgdJmJjFGJc[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 2, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Nice to meet you Neo! I fell in love with coffee shops when I went to Amsterdam a few years ago and it was my favorite place to visit. Smoke a joint, talk with friends about shit that matters, have some good coffee and listen to the best tunes! I miss Amsterdam so much I hope I can afford to go once more for another birthday!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome to the freak show here we go NEO ......
> 
> ...


great song! he does a major kick ass service to man playing this song live as well, just really puts everything he has into it. i'll post some songs i've got rolling around in my mind in a few...


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 2, 2014)

here ya go, folks! 

[video=youtube;EI6On0nGrxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI6On0nGrxk[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;FpfXvXEijnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpfXvXEijnM[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 2, 2014)

this next song sounds great turned up
[video=youtube;Jx6oVl3snM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jx6oVl3snM4[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 2, 2014)

classic jeff beck, and one of my favorite albums of his
[video=youtube;SYlWNb9tmtk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYlWNb9tmtk[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 2, 2014)

i love this song, great for smoking  don't know why these guys didnt get huge, they were great
[video=youtube;DVItOS_v84M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVItOS_v84M[/video]


----------



## S3love (Jul 9, 2014)

this is wat i like


----------



## S3love (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## S3love (Jul 9, 2014)

great for getting high and sitting back


----------



## S3love (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## S3love (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)

Good morning all! Smoking ch9 super haze I grew and isn't quite cured but I'm outta weed, gotta keep pinching out of the jar!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)

This pretty lady is on the chopping block today. She is from world of seeds Northern Lights x Big Bud. She was a free seed with purchase and turned out nice.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 1, 2014)

*Nice...did you scope her..*


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah I have a loupe I use.

She is later than the others, took longer to flower. There are others too, I had 17 this time. I have two to harvest today and will show the other one when I get ready to chop her down next. 

Just wanted to show my early mentor what he helped me accomplish just by sharing a little knowledge. 

Thank you friend


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> This pretty lady is on the chopping block today. She is from world of seeds Northern Lights x Big Bud. She was a free seed with purchase and turned out nice.


Looking nice and frosty, dude! I love NL. One of my top five for sure.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 1, 2014)

Really happy for you,very nice looking plant.
Feel free to post em in the NTS thread..Wanna know more about what all you did,been real tough for me here 
lately,with the C and chit!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks more NL then BB,have grown both.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)

I smoked Northern Lights when I was in Amsterdam and kind of developed a fondness for it. It was a free seed crossed with big bud and she turned out nice. Thanks Pinny and Beech!

This is dedicated to my green ladies!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Really happy for you,very nice looking plant.
> Feel free to post em in the NTS thread..Wanna know more about what all you did,been real tough for me here
> lately,with the C and chit!


No matter where I go I will always remember your patience and answering my questions. Gots great love for my Beechy and sending you happy and healing vibes everyday sweetie.

This is now my 4th grow and I learn alot each time and still have lots to learn for ages to come. But I am getting the hang of it. 

This SRV is for you bro! Chin up, don't let things get you down. Happy thoughts equals happier health. I am here for you and you can talk to me anytime you know this!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for this one,Really need it T-day.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 1, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> No matter where I go I will always remember your patience and answering my questions. Gots great love for my Beechy and sending you happy and healing vibes everyday sweetie.
> 
> This is now my 4th grow and I learn alot each time and still have lots to learn for ages to come. But I am getting the hang of it.
> 
> This SRV is for you bro! Chin up, don't let things get you down. Happy thoughts equals happier health. I am here for you and you can talk to me anytime you know this!


If you just listen to and watch the girls they will tell ya whats up....same with the harvest time.
TY,You have always been nothing but nice.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)

Beechy we all have bad days but when you have an illness it wears down your soul after a bit. Kick back, take a toke, take some deep breaths and repeat after me: No matter what happens today, you got this shit handled and its water off a duck's back. Find your center and focus on you and not negativity. 

Beech, just remember one thing... You aren't alone.... xo <3 People here love ya!

Let's get high and enjoy a little George


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)

Walter has been very ill and finally received a liver transplant and is on his way back slowly but surely! His new album is fantastic


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)

This is just the coolest video of a fantastic dinner at Hunter S Thompson's house


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 1, 2014)

I didnt notice until now that your thread was here in the music section,took me forever to realize it!Helps when I open my eyes.Long time no see!Heres a little something on the upbeat for ya!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)

Midget!!!!!!!!!! Very long time no see friend!! So happy to see you! Thanks for stopping in and don't be a stranger! I love America, my favorite is Sister Goldenhair! 

Watching David Gilmour, may be back later. 

Peace love and Doobies!! xox


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2014)

Wake and bake!! Hash has me super stoned early this morning!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 4, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Wake and bake!! Hash has me super stoned early this morning!


BAwaaaaaaaa,Id be on couch, R in fridge..or back asleeeep.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2014)

Beech so glad to see ya this morning! This song is just for you!! Bring me my medicine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2014)

How true this song is...


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2014)

Welcome to Rosey's divorce party celebration.... fire up the volcano and hit the dance floor....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2014)

Cut the cake!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2014)

And one more for Rosey...


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 4, 2014)

SUBBED!! Thanks for the invite  gonna grab a shower but I'll be back shortly. Got my tennies ready to put on and dance!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 4, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Welcome to Rosey's divorce party celebration.... fire up the volcano and hit the dance floor....


Thanks doll!! 

Woot woot!! its party time!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2014)

Post anything ya like to listen to, my musical tastes are all over the place but I am a huge fan of blues, rock, soul, funk, and jazz.

Rosebud lost weight, has new found freedom and she's ready to paint the town red! 

Here's to your new found freedom! Cheers! *takes a big ass hit off the volcano bag just for you*

I just went to Essence Fest in New Orleans at the Superdome and saw Prince and many others including Mary J Blige! It was a great weekend!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 4, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Post anything ya like to listen to, my musical tastes are all over the place but I am a huge fan of blues, rock, soul, funk, and jazz.
> 
> Rosebud lost weight, has new found freedom and she's ready to paint the town red!
> 
> ...


I like all kinds of music myself, rock, pop, r&b, rap... all kinds! Volcano YUM....thanks! Cheers!!! here's one I've always liked..Haha!!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 4, 2014)

Some of my all time favorite bands..


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2014)

Girl you and me are gonna be like peas and carrots LOL Great tunes!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## roseypeach (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## roseypeach (Aug 4, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Girl you and me are gonna be like peas and carrots LOL Great tunes!


Hell yeah sista! This is awesome!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 4, 2014)

(*more*) One of my all time favorites..this one never gets old 










*EDIT*: haha didn't want to litter your thread up..lol I tend to do that when I'm happy!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2014)

Rosey there is no littering here, say what ya want, chat about anything, play what you want to hear, toke the dope you wanna smoke, kick back relax and hit the dance floor. Thats about the only rules here in my coffee shop. 

When I went to Amsterdam I met with folks from a forum for toke and talks every day. It was some of the best times because it was ok to walk in a place, order some weed and hash off the menu. Sit down at a table with your friends and have coffee and toke numerous joints and laugh about your day. It is my deepest wish to be able to do that here in every state of the union some day.

To just go out like normal folks, meet your friend for joints and dinner. Or bongs and drinks. Or vape bags and coffee... or bowls of hash ...the possibilities are endless LOL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 4, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Rosey there is no littering here, say what ya want, chat about anything, play what you want to hear, toke the dope you wanna smoke, kick back relax and hit the dance floor. Thats about the only rules here in my coffee shop.
> 
> When I went to Amsterdam I met with folks from a forum for toke and talks every day. It was some of the best times because it was ok to walk in a place, order some weed and hash off the menu. Sit down at a table with your friends and have coffee and toke numerous joints and laugh about your day. It is my deepest wish to be able to do that here in every state of the union some day.
> 
> To just go out like normal folks, meet your friend for joints and dinner. Or bongs and drinks. Or vape bags and coffee... or bowls of hash ...the possibilities are endless LOL


I like this coffee shop!!  I want to go to there myself someday! I've heard about it, how you can chill and eat goodies and walk down the street without a care in the world..sounds like my kind of place! I hear Colorado is more liberal than they are...hope I get to visit there someday, now that's a lot closer! 

Hell yeah, oh shit, 4:20 time!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2014)

In Amsterdam you rarely see police. I only saw them in the train station mostly. You can walk the streets there day and night and feel safe. I felt safer there than I have in Memphis or Chicago definitely. I can remember being scared shitless walking a few blocks to the train station from Buddy Guy's Legends club in Chicago about 3 in the morning. I didn't feel that way ever in Amsterdam. Its very laid back and its the craziest feeling to sit at a table outside a coffeeshop and smoke countless joints just watching people walk by. It took a few to not feel paranoid because its so ingrained to hide everything to do with weed when out in public. 

Colorado is beautiful but I've not been there in a couple of years now since recreational weed is legal now. I would like to visit again and really enjoy myself this time


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow, that sounds exquisite! To just chill with no worries like that would be so awesome. I would really love to be able to do that!! Sorry I've been sporadic, I'm out of sync today.I need a slap in the face right now, can you accommodate me?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2014)

I drift in and out today, I check it out here when having a joint break. I have many joint breaks a day LOL

I have been cleaning and getting things done today. I may have my old house rented and will be moving more furniture to my new house soon, so I am trying to get way more organized before bringing more stuff here! 

I have came to the conclusion I have far too much stuff and have been steadily getting rid of it. I just gave my son's gf a lot of my clothes for her new job and just going thru all kinds of boxes that I've just been procrastinating unpacking.

I just changed the entire livingroom. Hubs is gonna come home to a different livingroom and country style ribs, corn on the cob, roasted squash and broccoli casserole. I haven't ate all day so I am ready for dinner soon!!

Gonna dance my way outta here listening to this!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 4, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> I drift in and out today, I check it out here when having a joint break. I have many joint breaks a day LOL
> 
> I have been cleaning and getting things done today. I may have my old house rented and will be moving more furniture to my new house soon, so I am trying to get way more organized before bringing more stuff here!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got it goin on girlfriend! I remember the days I'd change things around like that, it feels good to alter the environment a bit sometimes  I need me some go go weed, this I'm smoking right now is making me lazy..  

Boy my kids daddy loved coming home to that home cooked meal and his smoke! He worked, I raised babies..He was a bass player and carpenter by trade. When he died ten years ago it was a struggle for the kids and me but we got through it. We're all in a better place having had him in our lives  

My new ex hated pot..lol

I know I tend to share a lot here with you guys but you're all like family to me. This past year is a testament of what great people reside here on RIU.



This video...cracks me up at myself. I thought I'd _never _see this in "classic" when I was a 20 something... Lmao!!!! 

Turning 40 is a lot bigger deal that most twenty-somethings understand. They think those bodies will last forever and I am constantly on them about taking care of themselves .Oops I'm rambling now..I am really high!! sorry I run on and about..lol btw..46 here. 


Rollin, we do seem to be peas and carrots!! Its so nice to talk to you!!! okay, on with it..









DANCING...lol


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2014)

I can relate to many things you said girlfriend!! 

Been moving stuff around and staying busy all night. I am pooped!

Holler at ya tomorrow!!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 4, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> I can relate to many things you said girlfriend!!
> 
> Been moving stuff around and staying busy all night. I am pooped!
> 
> Holler at ya tomorrow!!


Alright gf, sleep well!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey happy Tuesday everyone!!

This my favorite new band, still can't get enough of their tunes. If ya like Black Crowes and old school rock - this is the band for you


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 6, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Hey happy Tuesday everyone!!
> 
> This my favorite new band, still can't get enough of their tunes. If ya like Black Crowes and old school rock - this is the band for you



Can I cuss?...

FUCKIN A girlfriend!! These guys are damn good!!  I do love the BC..


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2014)

Aww girlie here is my other fave newer rock band, I have been a huge fan of them since 2011 and went to see them 2x now.
They are killer live!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2014)

Two more for ya Rosey


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2014)

Rosey you may like the Dead Daisies too.... they've been touring with Skynyrd and Bad Company this summer


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2014)

The great Freddie King one of my all time favorites. Guy can bend a string like no other and do it with soul...


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2014)

I am bidding on this Little Martin for my birthday present next month. I can't afford the high end ones but these sound pretty good, I picked one at a pawn shop in Nashville a while back and when I spotted this one for sale I had to bid on it...







LXM Java Mahogany Little Martin with soft case and a capo thrown in for free


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2014)

Also SRH, when you get a chance check this out and see which one you pick. I've met this guy several times he has the most incredible collection of guitars and is one of the worlds most foremost experts on guitars. His shop is mind blowing and I highly recommend visiting it for anyone who loves guitars and visits Nashville! Gruhn Guitars!

I chose the 5000 dollar custom Martin as my favorite, I thought the 275 dollar Baby Taylor was well worth the price and sounded sweet. I thought the 100,000 guitar had a mellow tone but sounded flat! Can you hear the difference?

http://nashvillepublicradio.org/blog/2014/08/01/listen-can-hear-difference-275-100000-guitar/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=FBWPLN000001

The answers are at the bottom of the NPR page so dont scroll past the three choices to listen to each guitar!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2014)

Really like Mike Zito's solo stuff in addition to his Royal Southern Brotherhood band with Devon Allman


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 6, 2014)

Little proggy. But, catchy.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

I've got to listen to these you've posted. I LOVE the guitar!! its so beautiful, I wish I played. My boys do and some friends, I can sit and listen for hours 

Here's one I found not long ago, I love this guy!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah Jonny Lang is fantastic, went to see him several times now!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

Mom's here. Need to visit with her a spell but I'll be back shortly


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 7, 2014)

See ya soon Rosey girlie!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> See ya soon Rosey girlie!


Good song! I'm baaaaack!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Yeah Jonny Lang is fantastic, went to see him several times now!


Cool!! Been listening to the tunes you put up, you got great taste in tunes gf!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks babe, music is my life. I go to lots of shows and enjoying my old age!

Just reserved a condo at the beach for my 50th bday next month! Woo hooooooo

Can't wait to relax on the beach with some 7 deadly zins wine and the pax vape!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2014)

Mato Nanji and his band Indigenous are incredible live


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2014)

Northern lights in the PAX, a glass of freak show cabernet and Otis Spann watching it rain...


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 8, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Northern lights in the PAX, a glass of freak show cabernet and Otis Spann watching it rain...


 +reps


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2014)

Love you my Pinster xo

Here's a little happy hour Jill Scott - this is my kind of "mood music" 

Just saw her at Essence Fest in New Orleans...it was incredible! Love her!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2014)

really good album


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 8, 2014)

Greetins 2RollingStoned!! Droppin off a special delivery for the shop!,Currently on a weed tolerance break,but despite that, this tune brings back memories of good times!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 8, 2014)

Good evenin Rollin, thought I'd swing by and say howdy and see how you're doing this evening


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## roseypeach (Aug 8, 2014)

Cliff Richard

I can't think of the last time I heard this tune. Probably 20 years or more..


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Cool!! Been listening to the tunes you put up, you got great taste in tunes gf!


She's truly a very special one & one in a million without even trying. You're not going to come across to many like her. "The Shop" has turned me on to tons of tunes thanks to her. I have lots of respect for 2Rollingstoned. A very knowledgeable, dynamic & genuinely nice person overall. Truly missed when she's not here.


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 9, 2014)

One of my top shelf tunes by one of the top shelf artists.





Man I miss The Shop


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 9, 2014)

Yay, made me so happy to see so many faces here at the shop this morning! 

Pinny - it just goes without saying. I loveth you my honey bunches of O's. You are truly the bravest, kindest person I know! xoxo<3

Rosey it makes my day when you stop in, cause you know good music lady! You are always so postive and upbeat I appreciate you more than you know! 

Midget always plays the best tunes and is a long time friend of the shop here. So glad to see you again. Tolerance break is worth is when you get sooooooooo stoned the next time you toke! 

Sweet Sunni girl, welcome to the shop, glad to see you here. You will add beauty and lots of culinary treats to the mix as our Miss Sunni is a great vegan chef! <3 



Me & My friend said:


> She's truly a very special one & one in a million without even trying. You're not going to come across to many like her. "The Shop" has turned me on to tons of tunes thanks to her. I have lots of respect for 2Rollingstoned. A very knowledgeable, dynamic & genuinely nice person overall. Truly missed when she's not here.


Wow, that was a beautiful thing to wake and read today my friend. I have truly missed you too. You are one of the most upbeat, compassionate amazing persons here and I am so lucky to call you my friend! 
I am so excited to tell you that I have tickets to Robin Trower this fall!! You know he is the reason for my name here and one of my favorite guitarists of all time! 

Having some fresh ground hazelnut coffee, smoking a fat doob of my own northern lights x big bud and its really damned good and not even close to being cured yet. I am saving it for my birthday vacation next month to the beach! 

All of you stop by anytime and play whatever you would like or just stop by to say hi cause I am always glad to see you all! 

Peace, love and doobies 

Here is where my name came from:





 
The whole album is one of my all time favorites. I've rolled a lot of miles in my convertible listening to this


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 9, 2014)

A little jazz and coffee this morning... how I adore Chet Baker <3






Nina <3


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 9, 2014)

Muddy <3


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2014)

awe thanks!<3


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 9, 2014)

I love you back!


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 9, 2014)

Thats great news & I'll bet you're going to have a flood of fun at Trower.
I'l be weeping & moaning cause I can't be there too.

"When the levee breaks mama you got to move"




"Going, going to Chicago... Going to Chicago... Sorry but I can't take you... "
YOU ROCK....& RULE!

I got free access to the L.A. County Fair in Aug/Sept. so I'm going to take advantage of a lot of the concert series shows & maybe some piglet racing too. LOL!!
War




Cheap trick




Kansas




G.Benson


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 9, 2014)

also.....

Chaka Khan




Brothers Johnson




Lenny Williams




Heart, Earth,wind & fire.


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 9, 2014)

how did I forget Heart?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 9, 2014)

LIKE SO MUCH I Cannot click like enough times LOL!

Been cleaning the magic room and harvested everything finally today. Planting 14 new seedlings today 2 each of 7 varieties. 

Gotta get back up and busy and get the rest of it going. I have two new 90W fan cooled LED's I am ready to play with. They are about the diameter of a dinner plate. Gonna try them in veg. I ordered Dyna gro products today to try my next grow. Read lots of good things about them and trying out some new nutes and moving away from FoxF. nutes. Once they all run out I will no longer use them at all. 

Alrighty back to work on my Juke joint garden center  Peace and love to you all! 

I am so happy to see all of you posting! xo


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 9, 2014)

I've been cleaning all evening on the garden section, organizing, getting the veg room ready to go and cleaning out the flower room and mopping it out. Getting everything clean and organized after harvest and getting the next bunch going. 

Was jamming to this while cleaning this afternoon.... this is a great album. Paul Rodgers( from Bad Company) tribute to Muddy Waters with all kinds of guest guitarist. This song is with David Gilmour from Pink Floyd.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 11, 2014)

Ruthie Rocks


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 12, 2014)

Morning stoners! Been staying super busy lately, but wanted to stop in and wake and bake with yall this fine morning!

I am smoking some not totally cured blue cheese and it turned out really well already. Blue cheese is pretty much my favorite weed! Fresh ground hazelnut coffee and listening to Boz Scaggs

Going to a great show tonite, more on that later...

Hope you all have a beautiful day! Peace, love and doobies!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2014)

Peace, love and doobs to you sweet lady!! Thanks for having me, I do love it here 

Nothing much going on for me this morn, just sipping on sweet tea on the porch and listening to the birds sing. Its a beautiful day!!


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 12, 2014)

high tech auto repair
$1,462.47  





Gooooood Morning!................I need to get high


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey yall I went to Boz Scaggs show and it was sooooooo good! Got a lot going on here at the house and trying to get things organized and moved out of my old house so I can rent it finally! So much to do its overwhelming some days but I am hanging in there! Less than a month til my birthday vacation at the beach! Looking forward to that so much!

So glad to see ya'll stop by and check in, I am always glad to see you all <3 xo


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2014)

Here's where I'm at today. ::::::Big hugs:::::


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 13, 2014)

Hugs you back dear friend!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 13, 2014)

Beth Hart,gotta say she is zesty and has soul.Reminds me of go0d ole Janis in a strange way.Heres a tune that Ive been listening to from her.


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)

mmmhmmm


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)

Dunno why, but this reminded me of you're gorgeous face.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 14, 2014)

Great music being shared! Thanks wonderful people! 

Quick wake and bake since I woke up too early. Going to spend the day with my son working on my old home place. 

Smoking some Northern lights x Big bud and it packs a nice punch. It was one of my best girls this go round.

Might as well start the day with Doyle Bramhall II


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)

Sorry. Drunk. But, beautiful.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey man! Hope all is going good.I have the perfect song for what Im feeling at the moment.Hope you enjoy.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey Rollin! just wanted to stop by and say hello to you gf!!

Hope you had a rockin Saturday!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 17, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Great music being shared! Thanks wonderful people!
> 
> Quick wake and bake since I woke up too early. Going to spend the day with my son working on my old home place.
> 
> ...


I just want you to know I ADORE this man!!! He has such soul in his voice, gives me butterflies!!! I've been listening for a while now, I can't wait to hear the rest when I wake and bake 

Thanks for sharing  night night sweet lady!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey beautiful people happy Sunday! I have stayed super busy with working on my old house, moving stuff out of it into my new house and then organizing everything I moved in. Its a lot of work but I sort of procrastinated doing it for a while now. I am hoping to sell my old home place. It was built in 1920 and my family lived there until they passed away or grew up and married.
I go there and just get lost in the memories. Everywhere I look I remember moments in our lives.

I will be back around more soon when I get some of this stuff done. I miss ya'll and thanks so much for always stopping by the coffeeshop playing your fave tunes!!

Beech its so good to see you buddy! I hope you are feeling better and things are looking up for you. I think of you often! 

Rosey, Pinny, Midget and my Friend, love you all! I am off to organize and unpack more stuff. I have made a room in the basement into a library so I am putting all my books, cds, art and things in there and just staying crazy busy but it feels good!

Here are the Nimmo Brothers and one of them plays in KING KING - simply fabulous they are!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 17, 2014)

Alan Nimmo in his band King King


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 17, 2014)

You are a very busy lady!! Much love to you too gf


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 17, 2014)

Rosey: I adore Doyle Bramhall II he is super hot and a world class guitarist. His dad was the drummer and writer that worked super close with Stevie Ray and Jimmie Vaughan. He is currently dating Renee Zellwegger or however you spell her name. They went to college together and both from Texas. He has toured with Eric Clapton and this first video is when he toured with Roger Waters from Pink Floyd.






Here he is with Sheryl Crow when he toured with her a few years ago..






He wrote our wedding song that BB King and Eric Clapton did together... I walked to my hubs on a stone bridge in city park in New Orleans to this song ( the whole Jellycream album is THE BOMB)






He was also with a band I adored back in the early 90s called Arc Angels - with Stevie Ray Vaughans band members. I still listen to this album a lot. Its fantastical!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 17, 2014)

I've got one day left here so I'm gonna make it a good one. When I get up, I'm coming here to rock out with you!

Thank you for being so sweet to me and having me here, I hope we can stay in touch! 

Here's an oldie from my childhood, parents loved Hee Haw!! lol!

It's a beautiful song, maybe a little melancholy, still good.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 18, 2014)

Storms for a couple of days now off and on and just been working on organization of a lot of things I needed to work on for ages now. I am a crafting fanatic, I make candles, tart melts, making jewelry, painting, and various things so I have all that stuff organized in a small walk in closet finally and I am thrilled to see it all together in one spot. I am trying really hard to get more organized and neat cause I honestly feel grouchy when the house is cluttered or I can't find something. Emptying out my old place is creating a new influx of stuff that has to be organized or moved into place so I am super busy lately but getting so much done its satisfying at the end of the day to see all I've gotten done.

When I was in Amsterdam I tried Big Buddha Seeds "Cheese" and loved how it smelled and tasted plus it was a very good high, so I only had one seed to grow and that plant turned out to be the best of the entire crop. I am curing it for my birthday next month and just tried a small sample of it in the Pax and the buzz is very good already! 

Memphis Raw Dawg Eric Gales is the closest thing you will find to Hendrix, even plays upside down left handed like Jimi. He has toured with Experience Hendrix tours many years now and hes just phenomenal.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## roseypeach (Aug 18, 2014)

Goodnight Rollin and god bless!! I hope you get all your organizing done and have a fabulous birthday vacation!

Take care of you and thank you again for your kindness, love you much!


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 19, 2014)

Can't really say you know Me but we'll still keep the fire burning for ya & hope to see ya soon, roseypeach. At least I do know that you know how to have fun.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 19, 2014)

Friend I love that song! 

I am sitting here buzzing my ass off. Just made some medicated peanut butter (thanks Bad Kitty Smiles tutorials/recipes). Its made with Northern lights/blue cheese/cheese candy/sour diesel frosty trim. Ground fine and decarbed.
yee haw!

Super stoked that I just bought tickets this afternoon to see Living Colour this winter! I LOVE that band so much and always wanted to see them live. Vernon Reid is just ridiculously talented on guitar. Cannot wait to see them from front row!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 20, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Friend I love that song!
> 
> I am sitting here buzzing my ass off. Just made some medicated peanut butter (thanks Bad Kitty Smiles tutorials/recipes). Its made with Northern lights/blue cheese/cheese candy/sour diesel frosty trim. Ground fine and decarbed.
> yee haw!
> ...


You're killin ME!.....................are ya gonna go My way?




Hell yes 2RS, I'll bet Living Color will be fun too.
Really like the first LC cut but dont remember hearing the second. Really liking that too though, Thanks!
Is that a coin that I see stuck to the turntable head shell?
Hey!, whatever it takes to get everything movin & workin right is all fine & good by Me.........& My friend, Right?
We happen to be having some Super Jack (from the glass) so I guess you could say we're Super Jacked up right now.


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 20, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


>


Now this (Electric Blue) is so cool i'm about to turn the AC off. That voice! who is that?!? Kind reminded me of Duffy a little. I wonder what ever happened with her? 




 To me, at around 4:40 of "coffee shop", it kind of blends over to a sweet taste of Pink Floyd ("Great Gig In The Sky" @ the 1:07 mark) .




Very nice & way cool stuff & I love it. Thanks again!
*goes for a refill of Coffee Cream & Cannabis*


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh Friend how I've missed you and your great taste in music! You usually like the same stuff I do, I dig that Electric Blue band, thats pretty new stuff and they are relatively unknown and obscure yet but I think they are splendid. So glad you do too!

Been cleaning out closets and giving away a ton of clothes, shoes and stuff to my son's gf. Feels good to get rid of stuff and be more organized. Moving is annoying and awesome all at once. Can't wait to get my family antiques moved here!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

Good morning, darlin'. Hoping your day is going awesome. <3


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2014)

afternooooooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> afternooooooooooooooooooooooon







Sunni say,"Fuck you! it's not your birthday!"


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2014)

ahahhaha


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 22, 2014)

A mental gymnast, doin' flips right over my nightmares...


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey Beautiful People! Hope you are all having a freaking groovy day! Getting lots done around here, barely have time to check in lately but I haven't forgotten any of you xo! 

Love this guy, he is a great guitar player!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2014)

Mid day giant cup of fresh ground hazelnut coffee for motivation and a fat joint of not quite completely cured blue cheese that is sweet and tasty already!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 23, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


>


Wow.love this,reminds me of a Blues bar I use to go to.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 24, 2014)

Govt Mule's double album is awesome. One cd is the band by themselves and the second cd is the same songs but colloborated with other people. That one above is with Dr John and one of my favorites! 

The whole thing is great!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 24, 2014)

I never tire of this...he was my favorite and still is...


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 24, 2014)

*Love me some Santana!!*


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 25, 2014)

Beech I finally got to see Carlos Santana live a few months ago. Incredibly powerful band and his wife is just amazing on drums! She will be touring with Lenny Kravitz again this fall!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 25, 2014)

Super sorry to read about Brian Farmer's passing today. He was the faithful guitar tech, friend to all for Warren Haynes, Govt Mule, Allman Brothers, Grateful Dead, Phish, Phil Lesh and Friends, Johnny Cash.... so many people this guy touched their lives...

Saw Warren many many times and it was always Brian Farmer who made sure his sound was perfect. He passed away yesterday at his home in middle Tennessee and I don't have any details of what happened. 

Sadly enough today is the 14th anniversary of Allen Woody passing away so Warren Haynes is having a tough day today altogether.

Woody and Farmer were friends since childhood so they are together once again... say hi to Duane and Berry for me...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 25, 2014)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCUQqQIwAQ&url=http://ultimateclassicrock.com/brian-farmer-dies/&ei=LeX7U_HFLqbW8AHxsICABQ&usg=AFQjCNERlqjyXW6mPSpx14LdK7jh9YY20g&sig2=DtJ0xPGksYvBX7HWq2tTSw&bvm=bv.73612305,d.b2U


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2014)

Can't wait to see this guy this winter!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 27, 2014)

On this day in 1990 the world lost one of the greatest guitar players of all time....

Now and always, much love and respect to my favorite guitar player: Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 30, 2014)

Sure I get lost sometimes ,but she knows it's always just with sweet Mary Jane.


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 30, 2014)

Indy Cars are in town again for the last race of the series, so I went to check out qualifying & last practice today/tonight before going to see the race tomorrow(Sat.) night.
There was already a massive crash during practice tonight & I cant believe both drivers involved survived. They must have been going 200 mph + easy & one of the cars went airborn into the safty catch fence. The car was pretty ripped up along with the fence, but both did its job well. I think the driver is basically ok.
250 laps @ 200 mph in open wheel machines. i think It's going to be one hell of a race.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)

Whip the tears of your tits, and enjoy, my bits. Integrity don't keep you warm and sane, so kill the pain all the way back to Kingston, my rude girls.



> Well, in sympathy, there's some integrity, but in
> Humility I've come to find a whole lot more
> I'm not one to judge, nor I carry a grudge, but I
> Refuse to budge my determinating vow
> ...


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)

Do real men wear drainpipe jeans and mascara? What happened to CBGBs? Where the hell is Mayor Kotch? What happened to WKTUDisco92? Where's Mr.Magic? What happened to rap music? What happened to the passion? Does anyone have a diaper whipe? Is there a Mr. Softy Truck in the house? How many Ramones are still alive? I got 2 words for you. Fuck you!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)

Where the fuck is 2roll? Where did you go? I need hugs.


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 30, 2014)

The grass couldn't be any greener. I'm in love with their cars.






but the closest me will ever get to being in this position now is my recliner.


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 31, 2014)

Morning Friends! Hugs all around! Just got a lot going on and not much free time lately. Almost time for my bday vacation so getting ready for that too! Wish you all had some of this incredible banana pudding with meringue I made yesterday! OMG its so freaking good! I also made some coconut canna oil that just knocks me the hell out. I will never have problems sleeping again. Bad Kitty Smiles is the best! I follow all her recipes! 

I am off to make Sunday brunch for hubs and myself....hope you all have a beautiful holiday weekend! xox


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Labor Day!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> On this day in 1990 the world lost one of the greatest guitar players of all time....
> 
> Now and always, much love and respect to my favorite guitar player: Stevie Ray Vaughan


I met Him one time,In Dallas.Very nice guy,He lived and grew up in Dallas.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow Beechy you met my guitar hero! He is buried in Dallas as well! Hope all is well with you and my Friend! Leaving for the beach in a few days for my 50th birthday! Lots to do and gonna start to pack today so I better get back to it! Peace and love yall! 

This album rocks, Philip Sayce slays on guitar!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 2, 2014)

Lance Lopez - Fine Texas Jams!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 2, 2014)

More Texas Jams.... Wes Jeans is bad ass


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 2, 2014)

LOVE THIS ALBUM


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Sep 3, 2014)

used to be my ringtone a few years ago


----------



## Me & My friend (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Sep 5, 2014)

Event/ Thievery Corporation 
Venue/Greek Theatre
City/ Los Angeles 
Date/ Sat, Sep 27 7:00 pm 












I know what we'll be doing on the 27th.


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 5, 2014)

Just stumbling in to say hey!


----------



## Me & My friend (Sep 5, 2014)

Good to see ya posting ,TT!
Hope your Summer was a good one.


----------



## Me & My friend (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Sep 8, 2014)

Could be a bowlful too........


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 9, 2014)

Honey I am home!!! Just had a great birthday vacation to the beach and had a splendid time! Glad to see you Friend and Talon!!!!!!!!

I am tired, just got in but had to drop by and say high!!!!!

Devon Allman's new cd will be out soon and it sounds great so far


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 14, 2014)

Happy Sunday morning Stoners! Hope you all are having a groovy weekend!! 
Here's some new music for ya! 

Lisa Mann: This chick rocks, good singer and awesome bass player too! 






Sugaray Rayford makes ya wanna get up and shake a tail feather






Steve Dawson is an acoustic king 






Albert Castiglia is powerful blues.....






Hope you all have a fabulous blessed day! Having an iced caramel macchiato and a joint before tackling some projects around the love shack today. Peace and love to you all xo


----------



## Me & My friend (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 18, 2014)

Good morning fellow stoners!

On this day in 1970 the world lost one of its greatest guitar talents: Jimi Hendrix


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 23, 2014)

Harvey Mandel: former guitarist for Canned Heat and John Mayall.....he is exceptional. Check out his instrumentals from the early 70s.... If you ever watched Woodstock you saw him play with Canned Heat!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 23, 2014)

One of the best female guitar players I've ever watched live....Joanne Shaw Taylor is the real deal


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 23, 2014)

More girls with guitars....

Love Samantha Fish, beautiful and good guitar player...saw her several times and met her in Las Vegas. She rocks!











Orianthi Panagaris


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 23, 2014)

Big Mama Thornton was a blues singing, harmonica playing bad ass!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 24, 2014)

This dude can be an immature goof at times but his talent is undeniable....






I was at this show  Best concert of my life....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 24, 2014)

Way back Wednesday old school tunes....


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 24, 2014)

some good oldys 2rstoned.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 24, 2014)

Thought I'd paddle over and say hey. <3


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank ya Beechy! Good morning buddy! Glad to see ya here at the shop. Kick back and toke a few!

I LOVES me some Pinny, how have you been sweetheart? Glad to see you xo 

Wake and bake with a fat joint of Trainwreck! I am awake too early! 

In the mood for some wonderful Bonnie Raitt


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 25, 2014)

Went to see them many times, hope to see them many more times, always the best show!!!!!!!! 

Here is a whole show from Red Rocks.... enjoy


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 25, 2014)

Trying out a new smoke black diamond kush - I have to say it ain't too shabby  

Devon Allman's new cd is fabulous, been digging in the dirt and jamming this....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 26, 2014)

Happy FUNKALICIOUS FRIDAY! Giant cup of fresh ground vanilla coffee, volcano bags of black diamond kush and in the mood to hear some funk! Get your groove on *wiggle wiggle*


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Sep 26, 2014)

After This song was produced ... the lyrics were eventually reworked & it was released as Vertigo on the "How to dismantle a bomb" album, then later released on the CD "unreleased/rare".

1...2...3...14...


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 28, 2014)

Tower of Power did it first but Warren Haynes always manages to cover a tune and make it his own....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 28, 2014)

Wake and bake with some trainwreck, mocha coffee and the QUEEN of soul - Aretha Franklin


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 28, 2014)

42 Blues songs to get your Juke Joint grind on.....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 29, 2014)

It's National Coffee Day fellow stoners! Having a giant cup of hazelnut cream and BD Kush in the PAX. 

Hope you all had a great weekend!!

Spent all day yesterday cleaning up outside, putting away flower pots, cleaning off the patio, deck, driveway and starting to do the fall over haul getting organized. 
The weather has been perfection, cool and breezy 75-80 degree days makes outdoor chores far more enjoyable. Busted out the fall decorations with wreaths and stuff getting all festive around here.... 

Happy Fall Yall!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 30, 2014)

Hazelnut cream coffee, bowl of Trainwreck and Richie Kotzen to start the day off nice. Happy Tuesday Friends  











with the Winery Dogs


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 30, 2014)

Shaman's Harvest


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 2, 2014)

Morning! Throwback Thursday Jams at the coffeeshop!


----------



## Me & My friend (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 3, 2014)

The wonderfully talented Stevie Ray Vaughan would have been 60 years old today. Happy Birthday SRV!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Everett.24 (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Oct 8, 2014)

........about this high


----------



## EvlMunkee (Oct 8, 2014)

thoughts are with BB King as he recovers from exhaustion and dehydration.
only 89...he's still touring. God Bless


----------



## EvlMunkee (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 8, 2014)

Munkee!!!!!!!!!!!! So glad to see you!!!! 

You are so right about legendary BB King. He needs to rest. When we saw him at Eric Clapton's Crossroads in 2010 he ended the show with all this crazy rambling conversation and not playing the guitar or singing. They were having this jam with all these people at the end (and no you don't see this on the dvd) but BB was going off about nobody ever calls him anymore and all this odd angry stuff and Eric finally had to cut off BB's microphone and say good night to everyone and we left. It was real odd like he had dementia or alzheimers. And I noticed after that he was put on some kind of medication and continued to tour. Around April of this year apparently BB was real bad at a show in St Louis and people complained because I noticed BB King was releasing statements apologizing to the fans and saying he had missed a dose of medication. I wondered then if he had lapsed into that hateful rambling stuff that he did four years ago in Chicago. 

It was said he fell down on stage this past week and was diagnosed with exhaustion and dehydration. BB usually sits down at all shows now so he had to fall down going out on stage or leaving cause he never stands up and plays anymore. 

It's time for the legend to take a rest.... he is after all.... KING of the Blues. Love you Riley B King. Get better soon! 






This was my wedding song


----------



## EvlMunkee (Oct 8, 2014)

great to see you 2rs
bless his heart; he's done 70 shows this year. he should probably take a couple weeks off...if he knows how!

here is one for you


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 8, 2014)

I love me some Billie Holiday! She was one of a kind! Thanks Munkee!

ACDC's Malcolm Young had a stroke and now has dementia  It is rumored he is in a nursing home in Australia which makes me sad. His nephew is going to fill in on bass from now on. I would love to see them again, they put on a great show.

ACDC's new song - (yep most of their songs sound a like but thats part of their charm. Love them always!)

Let's play ball!


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 8, 2014)

I come to send lubs.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Oct 9, 2014)

happy birthday John


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank god for this thread. I inhaled so far that I forgot to exhale out and let the goodness back in!


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Thank god for this thread. I inhaled so far that I forgot to exhale out and let the goodness back in!







I literally just hyperventilated tryna express my love for youand this tread. I promise to behave from now on.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 9, 2014)

My friend, Pinny and Munkee whats up!!!!!!!!! Glad to see ya'll here, thanks for always hanging out with me! Peace love and doobies!

This band is simply fantastic, here is a whole show


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Kick 'em out, mother fucker!

But, thank god for basketball and heroin!






26 reds and a bottle of wine. They were all my friends, but they fucking died.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

and, eddie, I miss you more than all the others, I fucking salute you, brother....


----------



## Me & My friend (Oct 9, 2014)

Beans in the soil & beans in the cup. It's a "Good Morning Everybody!"


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 9, 2014)

I love Jam in the Van series!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 9, 2014)

Here is a great way to wake and bake or have an afternoon bake and coffee.... I want one of these!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 10, 2014)

Happy Friday fellow stoners! Afternoon bake with BD Kush and a giant cup of fresh ground starbucks caffee verona to keep me motivated the rest of the evening. Super stormy and rainy today here so its easy to be lazy and want to take a nap... 

Need some good grooves to keep me up and jivin


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 11, 2014)

Happy Saturday Stoners! 

Gonna check out Oktoberfest today as well as go out and hear some bands tonite and shake a tail feather! 
Totally stoned on Trainwreck this morning!! Jamming to an old fave this morning, King's X.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2014)

I want a latte!!...Put a fireball in it too 

Momma and I had some P/E last night and where up till like 2.....We have a retarded shih tzu that barked all morning @ like 7:30 woke my 2 yr old up....Who then wanted eggs,bacon and fried potatoe's ...And only ate like a bite of each then been dancing to barney since.....Then I thought well I'll get me some brownie point's for having breakfast for mom when she wake's up and the dumb cat thought otherwise...Knocked the whole plate off the counter before snatching a mouthful of bacon and running off!......There goes my booty....Just thought I'd share


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 14, 2014)

Really quiet around here lately, not sure where everyone went to but wishing you all peace love and doobies! Miss everyone who used to drop by here but I understand life happens.


----------



## Me & My friend (Oct 15, 2014)

just got a little "restless" & felt the need to "kick it out"









But I'm good now & as long as the shop is still open for coffee & herbs.........."I'll be there"




 *High 5*


----------



## Me & My friend (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 16, 2014)

Fight the power!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 16, 2014)

Maggot Brain


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## ebgood (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 19, 2014)

EB Good I love Erykah Badu! I saw her at Essence Festival this summer and she was fantastic! She is very quirky and funny. I still love this song its so funny


----------



## ebgood (Oct 19, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> EB Good I love Erykah Badu! I saw her at Essence Festival this summer and she was fantastic! She is very quirky and funny. I still love this song its so funny


shes a top favorite for me too. ive never been able to catch her live but dammit i will


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 21, 2014)

One of my favorite bands in the entire universe are retiring this week. Allman Brothers are the sound track of my life starting at a very early age and I've saw this band live more than any other with Govt Mule and Warren Haynes being a close second. I never tire of their music and will be a life long fan the rest of my life. 

Tonight begins the first of 6 shows at the Beacon for their final performances. There are no words for how much I love this band!! 

I will dedicate my posts to them all week! 

Hope all of you are well and being very stoned xox peace and love


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Oct 22, 2014)

& a little Pre Allman Brothers Band


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 22, 2014)

Friend you are the best! So always glad to see you 

Had to add the Nine Inch Nails show from ACL - good stuff Was surprised to see Pino Pallodino on bass, hes one of the best!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 22, 2014)

More Allman Brothers love...... gonna miss them!!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice music on Austin City limits.Watch it all the time im 3hrs if that from Austin.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 22, 2014)

@SOMEBEECH 
Beechy, Austin is a bucket list vacation for us, we've been planning to go for a while now because of the music scene. If I am down that way you can bet your sweet ass hubs and I are gonna visit with ya brother! I am a long time fan of ACL too, would love to attend the festival one day! Thanks for stopping by the shop. Seems like you've been out having a good time which you needed badly. 

Whodat whats goin on? Thanks for hanging out!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 25, 2014)

Friends, it makes me sad to post that the incredible bass player for Cream, Jack Bruce has passed away at 71. 

RIP Jack thanks for all the beautiful music <3


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 26, 2014)

Happy Sunday dear friends. Wake and bake with a good cup of coffee and blue widow. Hope you all have a lovely stoned day! 

More tributes to Jack Bruce


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 28, 2014)

The last show from the Allman Brothers with Derek and Warren is tonight at the Beacon. ABB the road goes on forever for me cause I will never stop playing their music! Long live Duane Allman and Berry Oakley!


----------



## Me & My friend (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## EvlMunkee (Oct 31, 2014)

well good mornin y'all. rock em friday all day today!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 31, 2014)

Munkee and Friend ya'll sure are playing the good stuff, thanks so much for hanging out at the shop! 

Happy Halloween everyone! Wake and bake with Blue Widow, pumpkin latte and some Ry Cooder to kick off this rainy morning!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## ebgood (Nov 1, 2014)

great way to wake up. lil bit of bubba kush and a lil bit of HAYWYRE


----------



## ebgood (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## ebgood (Nov 1, 2014)

THROWBACK


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 3, 2014)

Morning my friends! Hope you all had a great weekend!

Lots to do today so I am fueling up on fresh ground Love Potion #3 coffee ( a delish local roasted blend) and baking with some blue widow. Listening to some mellow favorites this morning....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy Hump Day! Wake and bake with blue widow and some strong coffee to get my day kicked off right.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 6, 2014)

Happy Thursday, its almost the weekend friends!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy Friday Friends!! Wake and bake with Kauai estate reserve "peaberry" coffee and it really hits the spot this chilly morning!

Blue widow in the volcano has me giggly and super stoned early in the day!



Packing and getting ready for a fun weekend get away and going to a really great show this weekend. More details on that later..

This is the BEST country song I've heard in ages..... "give me weed instead of roses"


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## EvlMunkee (Nov 9, 2014)

mornin 2RS! How are ya? waitin to hear about that show??
i would've loved to have been at this one!_ tableside service lol_


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 10, 2014)

I am so disappointed Munkee...I was supposed to see Robin Trower and he cancelled because he was sick


----------



## EvlMunkee (Nov 10, 2014)

NO !!! what rotten luck dammit. I know how much you love him. that has really got to hurt. well I hope he's ok anyway


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 13, 2014)

Wake and bake sweet friends! Jamming on a little Absolution, a great British Blues band with some excellent Blue Widow and love potion #3 coffee.

Trying to get the house in order since Thanksgiving is right around the corner so I have been staying busy with some heavy duty fall cleaning and what not...

Yall know I love to cook so I am already planning and working on the Thanksgiving vittle list  

Hope this finds you all doing well and staying stoned! Peace and love xo


----------



## dbkick (Nov 16, 2014)

jbilly said:


> discretely connect to [email protected] and place your order for best strains of quality kush.i tried with him.he is genuine.get high Asap


if his shit was that good he wouldn't have to have your lame ass spamming up a perfectly good forum.........did I say perfectly good forum??


----------



## dbkick (Nov 16, 2014)

You're breaking forum policy and being a bit of a dick, that's how I take it.


----------



## dbkick (Nov 16, 2014)

now back to the music...


----------



## dbkick (Nov 16, 2014)

jbilly said:


> im sorry if thatss how you find it mann.


why yes, yes you are.


----------



## dbkick (Nov 16, 2014)

now back to the music.....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey Hey Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday!! Hope this finds you stoned and warm, cause it was 17 here last nite! Ugh!

Here's some Smokey Fingers!


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello all, especially you 2RS. Hope everyone is doing well. Time to light up this fatty!


----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 20, 2014)

Well Great fuqing busshels of Marijuana!!!What the hell is going on here....... besides some of the best tunes on site?!?!?

Man I hope everyone is hangin in there & doin well. (Talon Toker speaks the truth)"SSSSSSpecially you 2RS". Thanks again for opening this Cafe. It's a "GREAT" place to just chill & hang out when Me & My friend just needs to relax, be grateful for what we have( our health & each other) & enjoy life for what it is here & now. Don't let the good times pass you by.

Just Me & my little "Magic dog" ....in the mood & in the mode for a lotta "Magic Slim"

 
Me just loves an audience!!

*in my best Magic Slim*.........

........"Some man get shot
A lady said "I'm a registered nurse"
When she stooped down to help him
A razor fell out of her purse

Way down on bad Avenue
Where the Men carry shotguns
& the Women got pistols too"

HEY! Come back My Magic Dog!........where ya goin??


----------



## EvlMunkee (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 20, 2014)

I love you guys! From DBkick keeping things straight around here, I appreciate you muchly! Talon Toker so glad to see you buddy! Munkee You da MAN! 

My friend, your dog is awesome! Love the hat! You guys always make me smile!

I just got over being heart broke that Robin Trower was sick and couldn't do the show we drove over 2.5 hours to see and now Living Colour are possibily cancelling their show next month that I bought tickets to back in August!

I want to see them so bad, that band is incredible most especially Vernon Reid! The venue claims they are trying to find another date for them otherwise they will have to refund our money. Hope they work it out!

Happy Toker Thursday my awesome friends! Peace and love xo <3

Meanwhile let's groove to some Otis Rush


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 20, 2014)

Elmore James <3


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 21, 2014)

HIGH Stoners! Happy Friday!!! 

Happy 74th birthday to Dr. John!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 21, 2014)

Muscle Shoals Tunes


----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## TalonToker (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## EvlMunkee (Nov 30, 2014)

Good morning friends
I love jazz, coffee and hash on a sunday morning. i'm smoking a 3 kush blend this morning. who needs breakfast.

this is a great tune by Bill Evans done masterfully by Eliane





the one Chet Baker ...nuff said


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 1, 2014)

Love Chet you know I do Munkee!! Hope everyone had a great holiday!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 2, 2014)

Rockin the new Eric Gales cd this morning with some tasty coffee and blue widow in the pax. Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 3, 2014)

Just got all my christmas decorating stuff out and getting ready to put the tree together and all that stuff. My motivation to get my day started is some great Hawaiian coffee, a couple of volcano bags of blue widow and Eric Gales "Good for Sumthin" cd. Eric is from Memphis and plays upside down left handed like Jimi Hendrix. Hes played on numerous "Experience Hendrix" tours, and Eric Johnson and Zakk Wylde are both guest artists on the new cd. This guy is so powerful live I can't begin to describe it. But if there is anyone out there remotely close to Hendrix, its this cat. His new cd will melt your face off! He is super bad ass I can't say it enough. I met him after a show and he is friendly and humble as can be. Dig him muchly

Peace and love friends! xo <3 






Eric/Zakk Wylde


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 5, 2014)

Still decorating and preparing for the holidays - hope all of you had a great week! Having a mid day giant cup of coffee for motivation, toking blue widow and listening to Walter Trout! Hope everyone has a great weekend! Peace and love xo <3


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 8, 2014)

On this day in 1947 one of the greatest singers to ever grace the planet was born in Nashville, TN ....

Happy Birthday to Gregg Allman!
















Still working on getting the decorations finished up and gift wrapping and so forth. Having the family here for christmas and I am very into crafts and decorating so I am making and putting up more things this year than usual. Keeps my old ass occupied and I seem to get even more creative after a big glass of Freakshow cabernet and a huge doobie of blue widow. I've decorated the mailbox so elaborate it looks like a damned mardi gras float hehe!

Stayin busy a lot but I never forget my dear friends here.... peace and love to you all during the holidays and all year long.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 8, 2014)

On this day in 1980 we lost John Lennon - one of the greatest rock n roll legends.


----------



## Me & My friend (Dec 8, 2014)

When you carry the energy of the good memories & music inside you .......the ones you care about can/will NEVER be lost. You have a lot of positive energy 2RS. I'm sure all the cool peeps that visit & post in this thread appreciate it too.

Positive energy, for some Happy Holidays & forever.






I better get back to work now


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 9, 2014)

My Friend, you are a blessing all year long - thanks for always being here. You are one of my favorites always and forever. <3 

Beechy what up big guy? Hope your week is groovy so far buddy! 

I am working on decos still, I've been working on little trees that I create from tomato cages. They look cool beside the door on the porch. Thinking today is the day I harvest some new flowers from my magic garden too.  Lots to do so I better get back to it.

Copious amounts of love potion #3 coffee, blue widow in the vape and some good tunes to get me thru the afternoon... 

love yall! Mean it!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 10, 2014)

On this day in 1967 the world lost one of its greatest singers Otis Redding


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 10, 2014)

damn 2RS.. some great youtube music links man! thanks


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Abalonehx, you are playing some great tunes yourself! Welcome to the coffeeshop, stop by and share anytime!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey Hey Happy Thursday Friends! 

I've been getting things ready for hubs fancy christmas party this weekend. I love getting all dressed up now and then so it will be a nice drinks/dinner date and maybe go out dancing afterwards. Getting into the holiday season and enjoying myself! 

Just in case nobody told yall today, you all ROCK and I appreciate the fellow great music fanatics here!! 

Friends, I am so high! Lucked upon some Jack Herer and not only is it a unique taste, the buzz is incredible. Upbeat and great daytime high! The taste is almost like a fragrant incense - pine/citrus/spicy -super enjoyable.

I am organizing my closets, cause I have too many clothes, shoes and bags like the typical girly girl  

Let's feel so damned supernatural with Robben Ford....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 11, 2014)

And some Joe Bonamassa ...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 12, 2014)

"Beechy, Austin is a bucket list vacation for us, we've been planning to go for a while now because of the music scene. If I am down that way you can bet your sweet ass hubs and I are gonna visit with ya brother! "Quote" Will do..


"6th street" love that place yrs ago.
Beech


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## TalonToker (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 14, 2014)

As you said you will love Austin also.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey Talon, Beechy and Munkee I am so glad to see yall! I hope you all had a great weekend!
Had a good time at hubs company party, wrapped a ton of gifts and getting the decorations finished up. 

Having a giant cup of Love Potion #3, skywalker kush in the clautank M3 ( this thing kicks ass). Hubs got me a Boom Reload 3 in 1 - three different attachments for the evod vape pen. Oil/wax/weed. The M3 is fantastic how it works. Its kind of a hybrid vape/combustible situation. A small coil fires the weed and gives a hit that will kick your ass. I've not tried smoking wax or oil yet. 
I like the Evod pen because its USB as well as wall plug so its easily chargeable almost anywhere.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 16, 2014)

Happy 65th birthday to one of the most talented cats on the planet: Billy Gibbons!!


----------



## Me & My friend (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2014)

Bonamassa and Ford.. amazing players


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2014)

Damn, I wanna "skinner burst" for xmas....http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LPR9JBASKBNH


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 20, 2014)

Munkee you always know just what I like to play!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 22, 2014)

Awwwww...you're sweet... you know, i'm just the proverbial blind squirrel.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 22, 2014)

Dear Friends I hate to read that we've lost Joe Cocker - what a legend! 





















I get high with a little help from my friends..... RIP JC!


----------



## dbkick (Dec 22, 2014)

But....but what about xmas caroles????
Ok lemme spam this up some more. perfect xmas carole!


----------



## dbkick (Dec 22, 2014)

oh and sorry to hear about Cocker, although not a fan. 70 years old for a rock musician is a good long time, don't tell keith richards though.


----------



## dbkick (Dec 22, 2014)

nor Ozzy, especially Ozzy!


----------



## dbkick (Dec 22, 2014)

I did like the way you could tell he put feeling in his performance though. Passion for the music is what it's all about.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 22, 2014)

I remember first time I saw him at Denver Pop '69. He opened for Jimi Hendrix. I thought he was afflicted or something with all those weird gestures. 
Came to find out only a few years ago that he was a bass player at one time and he was mimicking a bass player on stage while he was singing.
I was thinking "damn he's good for a retarded guy" I guess I was the retard? Well,... I was high on acid what do you expect?


----------



## dbkick (Dec 22, 2014)

EvlMunkee said:


> I remember first time I saw him at Denver Pop '69. He opened for Jimi Hendrix. I thought he was afflicted or something with all those weird gestures.
> Came to find out only a few years ago that he was a bass player at one time and he was mimicking a bass player on stage while he was singing.
> I was thinking "damn he's good for a retarded guy" I guess I was the retard? Well,... I was high on acid what do you expect?


You saw hendrix (my current idol) when I was 8 damn years old?? 
I'm jealous.....and younger by the way


----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 22, 2014)

yeh...everybody is younger.by the way.

Great show though. Zephyr, 3 dog night, JC and Jimi.
and tear gas for all (kind of a rough year for police relations)


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 22, 2014)

Munkee you always make me laugh I swear!!!

He did have some crazy mannerisms while singing but damn he could wail and make you feel what he's singing....

DB I friggin love A Perfect Circle! Judith rocks! 

I have fallen in love with my new vape pen! It was an early xmas gift that I got to pick out at a great shop with some really informed sales people who give you their honest opinion and the best sellers. 

I don't have any wax or oil to try in the other tanks yet but the dry herb Cloutank M3 rocks. You can tamp the weed down by pushing down on the mouth piece and it lights the weed with a little coil, so it does have some combustion but the smell is far reduced and you get about 5 hits per bowl. You don't have to take it apart to tamp down the weed you just click the mouth piece down a few times and it tamps it down for you easy peasy!

It screws apart easily and you push down on the mouth piece and it ejects the vaped weed. No need to dig it out or use something to scrape out the weed chamber. You push down on the mouth piece and it ejects it. It helps to use a little brush to keep the end brushed off, use a straight pin to unblock the little holes and it all screws apart and cleans really easily with alcohol. The pen is an Evod and so far no probs with it. I can charge it by USB, in the wall or cig lighter in the car. Looks just like other vape pens so I am gonna use it in public new years eve walking around down town cause it looks just like other nicotine ones.

At the head shop we gave 59.99 for it but I found this same set on ebay for 29.99 and ordered one for my other half as a secret xmas gift.

Evod Boom 3 in 1 Cloutank M3 rocks for weed but I have not tried the other ones for wax or oil yet.

Love it and recommend it! 

I am only using these links to show you the kit for an example....not promoting the places selling them...

http://www.maythevaporbewithyou.net/product/reload-3-in-1/

If you already have a good pen then just get the Cloupor Cloutank M3 

http://tooio.com/cloutank-m3-dry-herb-vaporizer-manufacturer-tooio/

So I am trying out Jack Herrer in the M3 and its working mighty well this afternoon!! 

You can also buy replacement coil heads really cheaply, I already ordered a 10 pack for about 11 dollars and free shipping.

Munkee I love me some Zephyr!! My hubs turned me onto them cause he saw them back in the day too!!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 22, 2014)

ahhhh 1969. what a year


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 22, 2014)

Munkee my hubs saw Duane Allman play with ABB at his college in May and Duane died in October that same year. He still has all the newspaper clippings from that time period and some other great clippings and tickets from shows he went to see. Back then the bands toured and played at the universities and he saw some really amazing people. I noticed his tickets were like 3 dollars a lot of the time too. He has turned me onto lots of bands from back then that I never knew. He hitchhiked a lot to see shows in other towns near his college too. 

He turned me onto so so many great bands like:

Bogert Beck Appice 






Cactus


----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeh I think tickets for 3 days at denver were $15. of course gas was way under a dollar too


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 22, 2014)

Off to run errands and get stuff done... peace and love to all during the holidays and all year long!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 23, 2014)

Santa Bong is coming to townnnnn! 

Staying busy cleaning house, last minute decorating, massive food shopping for the food I am cooking during the holidays for my fam!

Some of you know I love to cook and I thrive on seeing my family enjoy eating my food. I cook with LOVE! (and Freakshow cabernet and a plethora of weed) 

Wired up on good coffee and skywalker kush getting stuff done while blasting one of my faves Mr. John Lee Hooker.

I hope all of you are happy, preparing for holidays with your friends and families and all your wishes come true <3


----------



## ebgood (Dec 23, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Santa Bong is coming to townnnnn!
> 
> Staying busy cleaning house, last minute decorating, massive food shopping for the food I am cooking during the holidays for my fam!
> 
> ...


my sister used to "date" his grandson


----------



## ebgood (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 24, 2014)

Munkee I love me some Boz Scaggs, just went to see him earlier this year and he was simply perfection!!! 

I am sitting here getting baked, working up some motivation and get started with things I need to get done today.

Bustin out a little Budgie to listen to this morning


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 24, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Munkee I love me some Boz Scaggs, just went to see him earlier this year and he was simply perfection!!!
> 
> I am sitting here getting baked, working up some motivation and get started with things I need to get done today.
> 
> Bustin out a little Budgie to listen to this morning


no doubt...he's a real pro. what is he now like over 70? and I love that whole memphis album


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas dear friends!!! I hope all your holiday wishes come true!! Peace and love to you all!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 26, 2014)

Think there in NY on 19th of jan.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 29, 2014)

Hope everyone got what they wished for during the holidays!! Just dropped by to say hi and miss yall!


----------



## Me & My friend (Dec 30, 2014)

High, Hello & Happy Helladaze!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 30, 2014)

Happy holidays hun...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 3, 2015)

Love yall, you make me smile even on my worst days..thank you... <3


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2015)

Holy cannabis it's cold today and gonna get colder as the week progresses! Stay warm friends!

I am completely obliterated on some of the best weed I've smoked in ages and glad to say I grew it. 

West coast friend out there, thank you for the beautiful 3rd Eye Blind beans....the Purple Pain Killer is also amazing! I hope you some how see this message Roy Buchanan fan! Miss you


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 9, 2015)

Happy 71st birthday to rock legend Jimmy Page - loved him all my life!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello.... is there anybody in there....just nod if you can hear me.. is anyone home?

Where is everyone? I just have one thing to say...Winter Blows!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 14, 2015)

2rollingstoned said:


> Hello.... is there anybody in there....just nod if you can hear me.. is anyone home?
> 
> Where is everyone? I just have one thing to say...Winter Blows!


It often depends on how it all comes together , but yes..........it can sometimes be a monster that sneaks up on you when you least expect it..





Heading out tonight to gather a fresh batch. Got lots of free time right now & need to catch up on some great tunes. All I need now is a hands free continuous play feature for this thread when I return. Wishing you all the best for 2015 My Friend T & hope everyone is doing fine too.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 14, 2015)

Flaming bit of heathen harmony for ya!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 15, 2015)

i'se a muggin too


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 15, 2015)

Pinny it makes me happy to see you honey bunches of O's! 

Munkee and Friend, you guys help me keep this place going thank you! I also want yall to know this is probably the year I finally visit the west coast near some of you! Hope to get together and have a chat and a joint or three!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 17, 2015)

Evening yall! Hope you all have a great weekend! Peace and love!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 17, 2015)

2rollingstoned said:


> Just a place to drop by and do your thang. Hit the vape, smoke a joint, have some coffee, sit a spell and converse. Play a tune you are listening to or latest band you think is groovy. Tell me about your day/evening/night. I find as I've grown ancient that your friends sort of fade away/die off and I find myself just wishing for conversation. Mundane as that sounds.
> 
> Pull up a chair, take a hit. Relax at the 2RS Coffee Shop.
> 
> ...


Hello there, a music loving old hippy eh? Sounds like the kind of invite I can't resist.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello and Welcome to the party!!!! Rival Sons is one of my fave bands saw them twice now!! 






Headed out to the city to party everyone have an amazing weekend!


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 17, 2015)

2rollingstoned said:


> Hello and Welcome to the party!!!! Rival Sons is one of my fave bands saw them twice now!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet dude, thanks for the welcome. Just got back and hit the vape cheese/deisel mix, feeling groovy. Jealous you've seen rival sons. Enjoy your weekend in the smoke. Here's a couple more for you!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 20, 2015)

Diggin the Royal Blood! Good jam! 

Just got back from a long weekend in the city having a great time and listening to some incredible local bands!

Hope you all are having a good week so far!


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 20, 2015)

2rollingstoned said:


> Diggin the Royal Blood! Good jam!
> 
> Just got back from a long weekend in the city having a great time and listening to some incredible local bands!
> 
> Hope you all are having a good week so far!


The whole album is one of the best I've heard in a while, meaty. Here's something I listened to earlier, more chill but a classic. 




I have posted this in another thread today but it really suits the head I've had on today.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 21, 2015)

Today was a really good day in so many ways!! I am grateful for all blessings big and small. Things are on an upswing lately and good things are coming my way so I am just feeling super happy and relaxed this evening. I appreciate you folks hanging out here with me I love hearing other peoples ideas of what they love musically!


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 21, 2015)

2rollingstoned said:


> Today was a really good day in so many ways!! I am grateful for all blessings big and small. Things are on an upswing lately and good things are coming my way so I am just feeling super happy and relaxed this evening. I appreciate you folks hanging out here with me I love hearing other peoples ideas of what they love musically!


Glad to hear you're riding a positive wave man. Every day a gift, good people, good tunes, good weed and that with things going your way is a groovy thing.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 21, 2015)

Hubs and I picked up a new ride tonite since ours is totalled so I cruised home listening to this guy


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 22, 2015)

While we're just shooting the breeze, I must just have a moan. My missus has been pretty much cool with me growing and smoking. Hell, she used to do it!
Since I've had most of the year out, now she chucks a wobbler at the mere mention of me getting my grow on again.!!! What to do............?


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 22, 2015)

Ishy you are posting groovy stuff!

Not sure what to say about your Mrs not wanting you to grow, it is a big risk some aren't willing to take??

Having a sneezy yucky head cold morning and trying to get to feeling better. 

Hearing this guy always makes me feel better, its like a warm fuzzy blanket!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 22, 2015)

This cat is very intense - one of those great Texas guitar slingers


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 22, 2015)

Steven Tyler showed up last nite at my favorite local hangout in the city, I am in there frequently and of course he goes on a nite I'm not there...

I'm outta here I'm gonna go take care of the car tags for the new car and get some stuff done! Hope you all are having a great week so far, the weekend is nearly here!!!!!!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2015)

Good morning C2G.
Good vibes.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 22, 2015)

2rollingstoned said:


> Ishy you are posting groovy stuff!
> 
> Not sure what to say about your Mrs not wanting you to grow, it is a big risk some aren't willing to take??
> 
> ...


I'd like like anything from that man too, problem is content blocked in my country. Bloody copyright. 
Plenty of garlic, spice in your food. Perhaps some fresh ginger tea?


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 22, 2015)

I nearly put up an accapella version of this, what a voice!


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 22, 2015)

This guy can wail too


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 22, 2015)

Two of my favorite Texans Wes Jeans and Lance Lopez plus the incredible Eric Gales from Memphis






So nice to see you here @GreatwhiteNorth 

Ish - I didn't think about some of that stuff being blocked that I post. Sorry about that!!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 24, 2015)

just plain blues 



Morning all


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 24, 2015)

got that 



burnside groove


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)

Good wakeup jams there.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)

The earlier, Peter Green version.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)

Jimmie Vaughn, Eric, Bonnie, Cray, B.B., Buddy, Dr. John, Art Neville at the Stevie Ray Vaughn Tribute


----------



## dbkick (Jan 24, 2015)

What this thread needs is some more Classic 



Rush!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2015)

dbkick said:


> What this thread needs is some more Classic


I wholeheartedly agree!


----------



## dbkick (Jan 24, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wholeheartedly agree!


man I bet he misses the day.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 24, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wholeheartedly agree!


wtf, that's Van haggar! That is not classic!
Did you know eddie was advised to turn his back to the crowd when he did leads because everyone and their dog was learning his shit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2015)

dbkick said:


> wtf, that's Van haggar! That is not classic!
> Did you know eddie was advised to turn his back to the crowd when he did leads because everyone and their dog was learning his shit.


I didn't know that & I know Dave wasn't in that last one, but that's classic Eddie.
Here's another I wish I could play.





Edit: Steve Vai rocks!


----------



## dbkick (Jan 24, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I didn't know that & I know Dave wasn't in that last one, but that's classic Eddie.
> Here's another I wish I could play.
> 
> 
> ...


chachi standing on it!
Now that's classic!


----------



## dbkick (Jan 24, 2015)

Hmm, you just gave me an idea for a torrent search, I haven't seen crossroads in forever!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah, did it to myself too.
I may have to cruise our crawl space for the old box of VHS tapes.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 24, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, did it to myself too.
> I may have to cruise our crawl space for the old box of VHS tapes.


VHS! Now that's classic!


----------



## dbkick (Jan 24, 2015)

Now back to the music!
I know I've posted this one before but wtf, it's badass so.......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2015)

dbkick said:


> Now back to the music!
> I know I've posted this one before but wtf, it's badass so.......


That's a Gretch White Falcon that Alex is playing!
Dammmmnnnn.

My brother has one in his collection & it is sweet!


----------



## dbkick (Jan 24, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's a Gretch White Falcon that Alex is playing!
> Dammmmnnnn.
> 
> My brother has one in his collection & it is sweet!


are you sure? I thought it was his signature gibson.I hadn't really noticed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2015)

dbkick said:


> are you sure? I thought it was his signature gibson.I hadn't really noticed.


Not sure - but it looks like one to me.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 24, 2015)

look at the logo on the headstock, that's a gibson ES, 6k for that fucker if you could get one.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 24, 2015)

HIs signature ES I might add. I want one of those OR the gibson he played on that first video I posted.
I like that one so much I bought an Epiphone that LOOKS a lot like it. I never play it because I like my schecter c1 e/a.
I like most any semi-hollow.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2015)

My entire professional guitar playing career consisted of playing the base line to Freebird in the Boat bar in Key West one night with my brothers band because the "real" Bass player was too drunk.

And then I was.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 24, 2015)

I've played a lot of nice guitars but the sweetest one I ever played was a stereo carvin that resembled a les paul gold top.
That fucking thing was the best sounding guitar I've ever played.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 24, 2015)

Professional for me was rolling in the basement with several other old dudes on various instruments.
Of course the women hanging out played nothing but pole dancing , which was fine by me.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 24, 2015)

I've grown so bored with playing that I just don't play anymore. quitting drinking didn't help. That used to be my thing.
I don't know if the drinking was an excuse to play the guitar or playing the guitar an excuse to drink but I got them both done! 
I'm actually on my way up to get Rocksmith for the ps4. Only because I read a review that even seasoned guitarists find it enjoyable. If not I'll give it to my kid(who really isn't a kid) since I'd really like him to learn to play guitar.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 25, 2015)

I love you guys hanging out at the shop and talking guitars and music! 

I have the Crossroads movie on DVD! Just watched it not long ago! 

Did someone say we need more classic rock? Here ya go...


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 25, 2015)

More Classic Rock! Saw these guys a couple of summers ago, they still got it!! Buck still rocks


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 25, 2015)

Gotta milk this one.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 26, 2015)

King King with Alan Nimmo


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 26, 2015)

That's a new one to me. Pretty decent! Although I'm not much for plaid. </smirk>


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 27, 2015)

LOL he's Scottish! The Nimmo Brothers are awesome!

I love this song so much - listen to the words and take heed chillrens!

Grandma's gonna fly!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 5, 2015)

Jazz Perfection


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 6, 2015)

Where is everyone? Miss chatting with some of you!


----------



## Me & My friend (Feb 11, 2015)

Me's just been zoned in & ultra focused on finishing a few time sensitive things.
But now its time for Me to "do things I wanna do & see things I wanna see". Love that Green Manalishi.




Positive energy for a World in Harmony. I'm really glad the shops still open T.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 11, 2015)

@Me & My friend I missed you buddy!! So glad to see you back!!!! 

I've not had any ganja in nearly 3 weeks now because I've decided to go back to work because I am bored at home LOL So I want to be ready in case I get tested for employment. I sure do miss it so toke one or two for me!! 

My favorite two man band!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Me & My friend (Feb 13, 2015)

Good luck on the job search T. The balance is going to make it all that much better when you get to indulge again.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 13, 2015)

Well this afternoon blue dream was waved in front of me and I had to experience that most delicious bud xoxo so after nearly 30 days I give in hahaaaaaaa I don't have to work but I need to work to keep my mind occupied odd as that sounds. I just need to work somewhere that doesn't test me. 

I read some beautiful news today that bills are being introduced to allow a half ounce of weed. I am desperately hoping this is the case friends.... what a beautiful day that will be!! I am a tax paying law abiding citizen and tired of feeling like a criminal over a plant that grows from the ground and isn't harmful to the human race. 

Cross your fingers for us and make a wish..... this will make me sooooooooooo happy to be able to have weed legally FINALLY!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2015)

In 9 days it will be legal to walk down our streets with an oz in one's pocket.
It's driving the cops nutz.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 13, 2015)

about to get in the lab. vibing out to a blunt of gdp and some madonna


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2015)

ebgood said:


> about to get in the lab. vibing out to a blunt of gdp and some madonna


Thanks for sharing that tune - I've avoided Madonna for years because of the drama, but that was a nice song.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 13, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thanks for sharing that tune - I've avoided Madonna for years because of the drama, but that was a nice song.


imo, hands down the best song she ever did


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 14, 2015)

Happy valentimes, 2roll and friends. Much lubs.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 20, 2015)

Sweet Pinny love love love to you sweetie!!  xoxox <3 

Ice storms and 3 degree nights really suck here! Hope you guys are having better weather than we are!!

More ice storm this evening. Oh yay!  Ready for spring here!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 21, 2015)

awesome tunes as usual up in here... Ive worked 55 hours this week and it sucks! keep it rollin'...


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 21, 2015)

where da fuck is Neshabur anyway?


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 21, 2015)

driving in my car now....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 23, 2015)

Good day my friends! Some of the ice has started to melt off finally but its still bitterly cold! BRRRR!

Finally converted over to a French press to make my morning coffee, so simple yet so much more flavor and easily portable.

Fresh ground starbucks house blend beans in the French press and a pen full of blue dream makes for a fantastical morning/afternoon! 

Now that I'm on a caffeine high, time for a few tunes that make me wanna get up and groove....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello everyone ) Just chillin smokin some hash and listen to bonobo ) i hope u lile it)


----------



## ebgood (Mar 1, 2015)

2rollingstoned said:


>


no one knows is one of favorite songs ever. the videos pretty good too


----------



## ebgood (Mar 1, 2015)

well good good sunday mornin yall!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 1, 2015)

I have spring fever bad! Ready to dig in the dirt and flowers and sunshine n stuff! It's warmed up here but now its raining. I will take that over ice/snow. 

Needin' some dirt therapy!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 1, 2015)

Playing thangs to dance to here - inspiration to get the hell off the couch and boogie to get some exercise 






RIP *Charmayne Maxwell from Brownstone *


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 9, 2015)

Blue dream and Goat Motor!


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 10, 2015)

Good morning girlfriend!!

Hope you have a fabulous day, its warming up nicely here FINALLY!! woot woot! got a 70F degree day today, tomorrow and staying in the high 50's and 60's for the next couple of weeks according to Intellicast. I'm stoked!

I'm working in the yard today if I have time, I am forbidden from cleaning house over the weekends so I have tons to do now  hey, who can't appreciate a guy that won't let you clean when he's not working?..LOL did you see the puppies? She started giving birth around 3 this morning, we woke up to puppies whining 

Salud!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 10, 2015)

Rosey girl such a pleasure to see ya down here with us! Welcome darlin!

Dropping by your thread to check out puppies next!!!

Warmer but raining and expected flooding by the end of the week here. Ready to work in the yard for real! 

Spring Fever FULLY ENGAGED!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 10, 2015)

@roseypeach


----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 17, 2015)

RIP Bass player Andy Fraser - Free is one of my fave rock bands of all time...


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 21, 2015)

& I wash my hands all the damn time!............WTF!?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 22, 2015)

Aww my Friend I wondered why you were missing in action so long!! I hope you feel better soon!! 

Hanging out with some good coffee and trying out a strain new to me - NYC Diesel. Not too shabby- good buzz, crazy unique taste. Spicy, citrus, first impression when smelling it is skunk. It's got me baked early this AM!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been working in the yard most of the afternoon, quick joint break with Robben Ford....


----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 26, 2015)

Hope everyone's week is going killer.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 26, 2015)

Yay hi Pinny! xo <3

Morning all - good coffee, good herb and the wonderful Lizz Wright to start the day off right


----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 1, 2015)

Fool Me once .......shame on Me
Fool My Friend .........No telling what can happen.
So I'm gonna leave it at that & just say......
Happy April /Foo Fighters Day My Friend! Hope everything is everything.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 3, 2015)

Hope all is well with you My Friend! 

I've been on a spring cleaning frenzy inside the house and outside too. 

Happy Easter weekend to all you amazing friends! 

Here's a fantastical Govt Mule show!


----------



## ebgood (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 9, 2015)

It was actually a benefit for the kids of fireman who had been on strike for a long time. So, here's some fucking cake for 2roll, and all my good buddies....enjoy your slice....


----------



## ebgood (Apr 12, 2015)

Jhene says goodmorning


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 16, 2015)

Flying on a cloud of Blue Dream


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 16, 2015)

The original Molly were pretty badass, son. Dreams I'll Never See....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello beautiful people!! Been staying so busy since its spring! Going to a really good festival in a few weeks with some great bands and I also scored Rolling Stones tickets!! I am so stoked. I have always wanted to see them!!! 

Got a busy day ahead of me so I better get going. Thanks for always hanging here at the shop keeping the great music flowing! 

Peace, love and grass to you all xox!


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 24, 2015)

Old World Deli.......I used to love their hot Italian sausage soup
with Red,green & yellow bell peppers,
hot Italian sausage, garlic, onions, herbs ,broth , tomato chunks (& apparently the paste too).
The soup is so good that it sold very fast & you had to catch them when they had it, but who knows when that could be.

I even tried to get it by appointment but the best they could do for me was to have me do a call search to see when it was in or not. It wasn't working & after some time it really began to annoy me, but I didn't want to make anybody angry & get cut off.





Stuff was really really good & all I could imagine was this priceless little old Italian lady with a closely guarded , century old , handed down recipe. I just have to had it!!!

So I've been reluctantly contemplating looking up the internet recipes & giving it an attempt myself . I know cooking can sometimes be simple but can sometimes also require the skills of an artist, so was dwelling on the amount of attempts that it would most likely take to even get remotely close to what Old World was serving. I'm thinking "There has to be some Italian secret to it to get that type of deliciously flavorful stock ."

Now I'm the type of person that loves a challenge so my reluctance will usually turn to confident determination. I mean I don't ever expect to suddenly be able to cook like an experienced Italian Grandmother but I know I have to at least start somewhere & can always go from there.....however far that may be.
Surprisingly, as of just after my first attempt, all I can say is .............. BAM!!!!!!, I did it & can't believe it.
All it took was a little common sense, some good tunes & my best Al Pacino. My creation actually taste better than Old World if I do say so myself.So it Turns out its not so tough to match their soup. I thought there would be much more to it. It's legendary I tell ya!

Old World no longer has me by the sausage.......soup!

Now if I could only I could only get my hands on an old school pizza oven I could start working on giving my Favorite Pizza place a run. Fugitaboutit!!.

The recipe actually calls for the regular yellow onions in the soup & now if I find myself facing a, "greater soup demand" , I just simmer &........
head to the store.
add a heaping bowl full Green Crack to Me head.
a little green onion for Me ears
& fire up the stove top.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 30, 2015)

Happy Toker Thursday Friends!!! 

Things are pretty good in my world lately and just stay so busy I don't have a chance to drop by as frequently but I miss yall!!! xoxo

I have to go pack for a festival we are going to this weekend for three days! It's gonna be a blast! This is our 4th time to attend and I can't wait to see some really great bands! 

I wish all of you a beautiful sun shiny weekend with lots of good tunes!!! Peace and love <3

I love Jill Scott so much, I saw her last July in New Orleans at the 20th Anniversary Essence Festival. She was amazing from beginning to end! I LOVE this new song by her!


----------



## Cowboykush (Apr 30, 2015)

Glad i found this thread again....


----------



## Me & My friend (May 6, 2015)

It's all good ..........& plenty!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 6, 2015)

Me & My friend said:


> Old World Deli.......I used to love their hot Italian sausage soup
> with Red,green & yellow bell peppers,
> hot Italian sausage, garlic, onions, herbs ,broth , tomato chunks (& apparently the paste too).
> 
> ...


I've never actually had the soup you mention, but I love to cook & experiment with flavors.
Would you be comfortable sharing the recipe?


----------



## Me & My friend (May 7, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've never actually had the soup you mention, but I love to cook & experiment with flavors.
> Would you be comfortable sharing the recipe?


Absolutely! Mainly because, If I'm not mistaken, Me(& My Friend) have a very strong feeling that you're the type of good person that would help & invite a hungry stranger into your home for a meal.


This is the base recipe that I followed.

INGREDIENTS

1 Tbsp extra virgin olive oil
1 lb hot Italian sausage, casing removed
1 small yellow onion
3 garlic cloves, minced
4 bell peppers, (red, orange, yellow and green)
2 (14.5-oz) cans diced tomatoes with basil, garlic and oregano
8 Tbsp tomato paste
8 cups chicken broth
1 tsp fresh ground black pepper
½ cup rough chopped fresh basil
¼ cup rough chopped fresh parsley

DIRECTIONS

Warm an 8 quart stock pot over medium-high heat, drizzle olive oil into warmed pan and add sausage; brown sausage for about 2 minutes. Stir occasionally.

Meanwhile; dice onion and add to pan. Stir to combine. Mince or press garlic and add to pan. Continue stirring occasionally.

Chop peppers and add to the pan. Cook until peppers are crisp tender about 6-8 minutes.

Add tomatoes and stir bottom of pan to remove any bits that are stuck. Add broth and tomato paste. Bring to a boil. Add pepper, basil and parsley. Allow to boil for 10-15 minutes.

Serve and enjoy!
Serves 6.

The consistency of the Old World Deli soup was kind of between a soup & a stew so I tried adding a bit more tomato paste because wanted to be sure it didn't come out too thin. But when I initially taste tested it ,.....it seemed to be slightly on the "tomato soup" side or was lacking zest. So what I did was to add a good pinch more of dried oregano, a small pinch of the hot crushed peppers(not too much) & a good pinch more of dried basil.
That seemed to do the trick of hitting the right "stew type" consistency & adding the right zest for my taste but everything can easily be fine tuned & adjusted to your own liking.
I also sliced a regular full sized onion & added it to cook with all the bell peppers & was thinking of adding some slices of zucchini next time. If you give it a shot....lmk how it turns out, when ya get a chance. And If ya got any tips or suggestions I'm open to all & now more than willing to try it.
Man I love the herbs & the foods .....& the herbs!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 7, 2015)

Me & My friend said:


> Absolutely! Mainly because, If I'm not mistaken, Me(& My Friend) have a very strong feeling that you're the type of good person that would help & invite a hungry stranger into your home for a meal.


Funny you say that - last night I whipped up a skillet full of Moose liver, onions & bacon for dinner. Mrs. GWN wasn't home (hence the reason I was "allowed" to cook it) and I called a couple of single friends to come over & join me.
I didn't get a single taker.

Uneducated pallet's I suppose.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 8, 2015)

Happy Friday my fellow tokers! I've been having the best time!! Went to a great festival all last weekend and the weather was absolutely perfection!! Saw so many of my favorites and toked many good vape pens full of some sort of haze. Not sure what variety it is but it kicks ass! 

My friend, you are the best! I want to try that recipe soon, it sounds delish!! I used to not like turnip greens but this weekend I had some cooked with hot Italian sausage and some good spices and they were out of this world delicious!! 

GWN - I'm just not a fan of liver of any kind so I can see why nobody showed up for moose liver! That had to make the house smell just really lovely too!! 

Talon and Kush I am glad to see you guys back around! Don't be strangers!!

I have some newer blues bands I am into after seeing some of them perform recently!

Jarekus Singleton is really fantastic live - super soulful blues man from Mississippi 






Matthew Curry is about 19 years old and already a bad ass - dude was amazing live


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 8, 2015)

I am in a big Junior Kimbrough mood today!

When I first heard Gary Clark Jr's "Bright Lights Big City" I immediately thought to myself, "he ripped off Junior Kimbrough!"

In my opinion it sounds like "I Gotta Try You Girl"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2015)

2rollingstoned said:


> My friend, you are the best! I want to try that recipe soon, it sounds delish!! I used to not like turnip greens but this weekend I had some cooked with hot Italian sausage and some good spices and they were out of this world delicious!!
> 
> GWN - I'm just not a fan of liver of any kind so I can see why nobody showed up for moose liver! That had to make the house smell just really lovely too!!


@Me & My friend - I think I might try making the soup this weekend - I love puttering around the house stoned all day with the puppies & cooking whilst jamming out.
Doggies will be getting baked Halibut as an addition to their standard fare, so you know they're loving life.


----------



## Me & My friend (May 9, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @Me & My friend - I think I might try making the soup this weekend - I love puttering around the house stoned all day with the puppies & cooking whilst jamming out.
> Doggies will be getting baked Halibut as an addition to their standard fare, so you know they're loving life.


Reminds me of my friend Brian.
He's always got a freezer full of stuff & always Q-ing up something good for himself & his dogs. They have it made.....literally.
Been doing lots of puttering today myself & thinking about what to eat. Man It's late & I'm frickin starving right now.I don't think there's any moose on the loose around here but , speaking of fish, I do think I can get my hands on some descent trout which iv'e been craving for a while.
That's still something that's also going to call for the highest setting on the range hood. Weathers not real good right now but I can but I guess I can do it outside on the Q too. we'll see.
Either way ,I know my dogs will all be waiting in line too, it never fails, but they can't have the trout. Maybe I'll get em some chicken. That should get the tails going on the high setting too.

Some Trout N' some Blue Dream. This is gonna be real good!
& I better make sure I don't forget to call My Mama!

Hope the soup & the weekend is goes Great


----------



## Me & My friend (May 10, 2015)

2rollingstoned said:


> I am in a big Junior Kimbrough mood today!
> 
> When I first heard Gary Clark Jr's "Bright Lights Big City" I immediately thought to myself, "he ripped off Junior Kimbrough!"
> 
> In my opinion it sounds like "I Gotta Try You Girl"


Definitely some major similarities there.
I see you're already having all kind of good times as usual. Keep it rollin & let it ride.





I'm feelin pretty good right about now but I do suppose too much Moose & Fish can sometimes leave one singing like a "Souperman." if she doesn't approve.





"You can have anything from me
I'll give it to you
But my guitar, fish, moose liver & soup is too high price"

I knew they couldn't all just sit there & keep a straight face till the video ends.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 11, 2015)

Music and Marijuana Monday! Yee haw! 

Had a fabulous mother's day hanging out with my son and his gf! Life is good.


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 15, 2015)

Love you BB. RIP




You only live once and when you die you're gone, so let the good times roll


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 15, 2015)

Oh friends, my heart feels heavy today as I read our Blues Ambassador and King of the Blues, Mr. BB King has passed away.

The last time I saw him play live was at Eric Clapton's 2010 Crossroads in Chicago. 

Thank you for all the beautiful music dear Blues Boy of Beale Street! Mr. Riley B King you are forever loved and respected and I will miss you always <3 






Our wedding song written by Doyle Bramhall II 






My favorite Robben Ford song - beautiful tribute to Riley B King


----------



## Me & My friend (May 15, 2015)

Riley King (gotta love that name)can/will never die. He's the type of spirit/energy that will live forever, regardless.
A celebration of life & energy. We'll catch up with you later BB!









"The King is gone but not forgotten"

Positive energy to everybody. My name it Thomas...... It's nice to know you.


----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)

Good evening, 2roll and friends. RIP BB.


----------



## Me & My friend (May 18, 2015)

Modern Monday mornings in Southern California
I guess sometimes ya just have to be a warrior..........




or not.
Sometimes all ya can do is hope for the best & prepare for the worst, right?
Here's to a strong week.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 19, 2015)

Happy Tuesday Fellow Tokers!!! 

Had a great weekend, hope you all did too. 

I've been a life long yard sale, thrift store junkie and found so many incredible things over the years at a fraction of the price of retail! At this point it's like a treasure hunt, you literally never know what you can find. My hubs found a Dyson animal vac one day on his lunch break going thru an old junk store wasting time. Paid 24.99 for it and it was practically like new. It lists for over 500 bucks online. I took it apart and cleaned it including the filters, pulled out profuse amounts of dog hair and it worked like brand new. Been using it at least 2 years now. 

So last weekend I found a brand new still in the box bread machine that mixes, kneads, and bakes bread and makes pasta/pizza crust and a setting you can make homemade fruit jams. I paid 14.99 for it. Just baked my first loaf of bread in it yesterday and it is DELISH!! I looked it up and its over $60 bucks retail. Works like a dream. I downloaded the manual online and printed it out and am now officially a bread baker! I hate the chemicals on food labels these days and now I know exactly what is in our bread cause I baked it myself!

I also bought an ice cream/frozen yogurt/sorbet machine that was basically brand new in the box for $6.99. Cuisinart - retails for over 50 bucks. Now that it is summer I crave ice cream but don't want the calories so I made strawberry-keylime sorbet last nite with organic honey and it was so good! 

I just love a good bargain don't you? I love finding things like this that make my life easier in the kitchen since I love to cook so much!

Throw back Tuesday Tunes - one of my favorite albums from high school


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 21, 2015)

Hope you all have a great holiday weekend!! We are going to a couple of blues events over the weekend so its gonna be good!!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 22, 2015)

Happy Friday Friends! 

Got lots to do today so I'm gonna get to it but here's some Royal Southern Brotherhood


----------



## roseypeach (May 22, 2015)

Wanted to fly by and say hi!!

I discovered our first squash this morning! game on!!! I can't wait to stir fry me some squash and onions..oh my lord, good eating!!

Hope you guys have a fabulous Memorial Day weekend, stay safe!


----------



## Me & My friend (May 22, 2015)

It's Friday.......High Noon on a Holiday Weekend. Need I say more?


----------



## ebgood (May 24, 2015)

GM @2rollongstoned..RIU

woke up hearing brittish chicks in my head this mornin. it happens alot. anyway im all twisted and lily is serenading in the background. its a good day










mmmm....lily


----------



## abalonehx (May 30, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Me & My friend (May 31, 2015)

*ME:* I'm so poor.
*THEM: *in harmony**: HOW POOR ARE YOU?!?!
*ME:* Man I'm so poor ....I can hardly pay attention!


----------



## ebgood (May 31, 2015)

GM. A LIL DRAM QUEEN AND A LIL ANGIE TO START THE DAY


----------



## ebgood (May 31, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (May 31, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## nomoresnow (Jun 13, 2015)

When I saw that John Lennon video pic I thought it was a Father Guido Sarduchi vid..... Color me dissapointed.


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 20, 2015)

Happy Monday my friends! I've been quite busy enjoying life so I haven't dropped by in a bit! 

While I was away I did the following: Went to see the Rolling Stones, visited a 3 day blues festival especially to see Doyle Bramhall II, went to see Buddy Guy, and vacationed in Negril, Jamaica for the second time. 

Smoked some bomb ass weed in Jamaica but the star of the show was the hash! It was great! We toured an old Rasta's ganja field. Honestly I've grown much nicer stuff myself but this was on a rocky old hill side with poor soil and he used all organic fertilizers like bat guano, etc. So I had to have mad respect for this old guy growing these tall purple bushes and funky skunk in some rough conditions. It is very dry this time of year and he had irrigation running from a creek to water everything. Twas a nice trip and very relaxing!

Big thanks to you guys who keep the thread going when I am away....much love to you friends!!! 

Waking and a baking with some tasty Kandy Kush and fresh ground pikes place coffee and hanging out for a bit checking out what I missed.... 

Super freaking hot outside here today with heat index of 107 I do my outside gardening and watering early in the am!

Here's a little of my cajun crush Tab Benoit to get up and shake your ass to this fine early Monday morning!!

Peace and love yall! xoxo


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 20, 2015)

*Dusts out the coffee shop cobwebs and cranks the tunes*


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 20, 2015)

Some jazz for you jazz loving tokers......


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 20, 2015)

Me & My friend said:


> *ME:* I'm so poor.
> *THEM: *in harmony**: HOW POOR ARE YOU?!?!
> *ME:* Man I'm so poor ....I can hardly pay attention!


IVe missed you!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 20, 2015)

Tedeschi Trucks at their finest


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 20, 2015)

Leon Bridges is the most hip cat on the scene today....

Delicious throwback to the days of the best music!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 20, 2015)

Buddy is at his very best, this man is nearly 80 years old and he still rocks my face off! This was my 4th time to see him and I love him so much!

The Stones blew me away. Seriously incredibly perfect sound, vocals, everything was AMAZING!


----------



## Me & My friend (Jul 27, 2015)

Missed ya lots T! Glad to hear you're spreading your wings again & hoping everyone is having a great summertime too!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 24, 2015)

Dropping by to say hi and kick out a few jams here at the Coffeeshop. Missed ya'll! I stay pretty busy all summer but when it turns cold out I will be here more often! 

Big hugs to you @roseypeach for thinking of me! 

Albert Cummings new album is fabulous 











Going to see the Winery Dogs soon....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 24, 2015)

Just went to see JD Simo and his band SIMO is one incredible power trio!!! Blown away at the talent and intensity! He looks so much like Jim Morrison its almost a distraction!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 24, 2015)

Guthrie Trapp is simply amazing with Michael Rhodes on bass. Impeccable musicianship in every way with this trio.
















With the 18 South Band


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 24, 2015)

Bill Perry was one of the greatest blues players on the planet. 

I sure do wish I had went to a show to see him play before he left us far too soon.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 24, 2015)

Super crazy about Lucky Peterson! Going to see him soon and I am literally counting the days!

Not only does he kill it on guitar he can totally crush it on a Hammond B3!











This cd is on pretty constant rotation in my car


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 24, 2015)

Willie King was an old school blues man who mostly played in Juke Joints and I love his raw style. 

Another that left us too soon and I never got the chance to see him play live.....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 24, 2015)

Walter Trout has really recovered well from his liver transplant and playing his ass off!!!

With Coco Montoya


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 2, 2015)

Just went to the movie "black mass"... this was in the soundtrack, great song..or riff


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 5, 2015)

Love her version of this old song a whole bunch


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey 2RS, how ya been ?

Wow - Jill Scott has some wicked pipes !
Gotta love when people with talent don't throw themselves into the quick-shot 2-album money machine....

Been listening to a lot of soul lately myself. I've started getting into some old films as well. Don't get me wrong, I'm old enough to have seen "Superfly" in the theatre had it come to my little hick town.

Obviously I've also been growing the odd plant here and there (not smoking as much anymore thanks to work, but...)
The missus just created an incredible lamb dinner with sweet potato pie and now I'm kicking back with some Bunker Bud right now.

Maybe a theme here by posting awesome music from awful movies ???...
Talent we won't likely see again:





An oldie but a goodie: I know this one will push your buttons darlin'


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 17, 2015)

@ExileOnMainStreet I missed ya my friend! So so good to hear from you again!!!! I will drop by more often now that you are visiting once more! 

I am doing well! Staying super busy and going to some good shows! 

Having a little coffee break with fresh ground Pike's Place coffee and a nice bowl of blue dream <3 Also been enjoying some great bud called Slow Mo....can't seem to find much about it strain wise but its some bad ass Cali smoke!

Here are a few cats I am jamming to this morning - enjoy!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 17, 2015)

Super soulful - really dig them





The Wood Brothers with Derek Trucks and Susan Tedeschi


----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 21, 2015)

I don't do it any more........




& I don't do it any less.

High..........Hows it hangin?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 23, 2015)

@Me & My friend - HEY YOU!!! Always great to see your sweet friendly self here! 

Colder than a well digger's ass in the mid 20's at nite now. Boo. 

On the upside, I will focus more on some indoor gardening now that it's cold! 

I've been buying tickets to some kick ass shows coming in the next few months. 1. a killer funk line up of various old school dance bands 2. Experience Hendrix 3. Robin Trower!!

Those of you who know me, realizes I got this name from a Robin Trower song. I freaking adore him and cannot wait to see him next year!! So STOKED!






I LOVE James DeWar, I only wish that he was still alive to rock out on bass and sing with that powerhouse voice of his! 






I'm off to make dinner.... peace and love to you all!


----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 24, 2015)

2rollingstoned said:


> @Me & My friend - HEY YOU!!! Always great to see your sweet friendly self here!
> 
> Colder than a well digger's ass in the mid 20's at nite now. Boo.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you're surviving all the madness & enjoying the good times.

Getting a lil chilly here too but only at night & can't believe another year is almost gone.

" I look around & everything I see..............
It reminds me of the way I used to be"


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 9, 2015)

Stopping in to say HIGH and altho it was no real surprise it still hurts to lose one of the best voices in grunge rock - RIP Scott Weiland






Hope you are all doing well and I love hearing from you! Peace, love and good weed!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 9, 2015)

Smoking some really nice and tangy Cherry Kush - it has the most wonderful flavor! Piney and somewhat sweet but I don't really get actual "cherry" flavor or aroma. Its more skunky smelling actually...

Enjoying a few tunes like these guys - Living Loud - a super group of sorts comprised of Deep Purple and Ozzy members etc... 






Makes me so happy to see you guys stopping by to say hi again, I've missed yall muchly! 

I miss conversation in general, I rarely talk to anyone much anymore. I've been doing work around my house and having some work done and I stay busy a lot.

What's happening, whats good, whatcha listening to, whatcha smoking..... tell me all the latest


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 9, 2015)

I've been reading about the Supersonic Blues Machine... major collaboration with real super star musicians.... check them out...






Got a new mattress and box springs, new sheets and pillows and it is calling my name.......

but before I go.... 

Down by the River


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 10, 2015)

In a mellow mood this evening....


----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 12, 2015)

drinking coffee on the deck this morning, it's like 70 degrees. it sure doesn't feel like winter. damn those greenhouse gasses!




here i go again, getting nostalgic


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## pmt62382 (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Dec 15, 2015)

2rollingstoned said:


> Stopping in to say HIGH and altho it was no real surprise it still hurts to lose one of the best voices in grunge rock - RIP Scott Weiland


All things considered, I can't think of too many other ways I'd like the final curtain to fall. His tour bus was loaded with drugs (and "a green leafy substance" lol) and he was on his way to a gig. Granted he had an outright bitch of an ex busting his balls, but who doesn't ?

With that in mind, an apropos song that always stops me dead in my tracks no matter what I'm doing:


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 16, 2015)

So great to see ya'll dropping by the coffee shop! Smoking some cherry kush, cooking dinner and jamming to some of my fave power players....these guys can jam!


----------



## pmt62382 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 18, 2015)

"Places Ive known, things that Im growin'... dont taste the same without you"


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 21, 2015)

Happy Monday friends I hope you all had a groovy weekend!! It's almost Christmas so I hope you have all your shopping done and friends and family to enjoy the holiday season with!

Smoking some blue dream, enjoying a large fresh ground hazlenut coffee in the French press and cooking dinner! Roasted boneless marinated chops with roasted fresh corn on the cob and honey glazed roasted carrots. 

Jamming a little white boy soul with St Paul and the Broken Bones


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey Friends! 

Hope you all had a fantastical holiday and you have everything you wished for! I wish you all the best year yet in 2016!

As some of you know I really love to cook so I got the holy grail of kitchen gadgets for Christmas because hubs got me a Vitamix 5200 blender! I've been making incredible things in it like cream of broccoli and cheese soup (it heats the soup up in the blender) and crab bisque. I've made vanilla bean ice cream and the most delicious smoothies with spinach, apple, banana, carrot concoctions that are so smooth and creamy!! I absolutely love it. I've ordered the dry blade grinder container to go with it so I can actually grind my own flour and bake bread with it in my bread machine. It does so many things. I am truly like a kid with a new toy on Christmas morning! Last night I made broccoli and gouda cheese soup in it and it was really just incredible!

Anyone else get something cool during the holidays? 

I'm smoking a bowl of blue dream and listening to the following tunes.... nice way to pass the afternoon as I enjoy my smoothie


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Years Eve Friends! 

My new years resolution is to try to smoke more herb than ever hah! Peace, fantastical weed and love to you all!!

Since its the party season I am, as always, in a dance mood so here we go...


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 4, 2016)

Peace and Happy New Year!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 6, 2016)

Hope everyone is having a good new year so far. It's gotten really quiet here again, where did everyone go? 

Smoking a bowl of Jabberwocky which isn't half bad, having a giant cup of fresh ground pike's place and listening to a few tunes. 

I scored two nice seeds out of this Jabberwocky bag, has anyone tried growing it?


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 8, 2016)

This thread always keeps me up "Singing late in the evening"





Never done the Jabberwocky but I do like the Huckleberry 
Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Grojak (Jan 8, 2016)

been awhile thought I'd come drop some beatz!! Happy New Years 2Roll (my wife got a kitchen aid mixer for xmas I could argue it is the BEST kitchen gadget) 






For some old school...






No words!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 8, 2016)

Happy Friday my fellow Stoners!!!!!!!!!!!

Got the best buzz having a glass of 7 Deadly Zins (I love and recommend everything this winery makes!) smoking some lemon kush and jamming to some great tunes!! So glad to see ya'll doing well and stopping by I appreciate hearing from you!!

@Grojak I have a mixer similar to the Kitchen Aid and I agree it is a handy machine!!

I can do so much with this Vitamix blender that I study new things to make every day. It gave me inspiration to make new things. I can even grind flour and going to try to make my own soon. I bake my own bread so this takes it to another level to produce the flour I am making bread with. 

I enjoy the soups I make in it because it makes them hot in about 6 minutes! Soup in a blender! 

Ah...culinary excitement! Heh! 

I met this cat last fall at King Biscuit Blues Fest in Helena, Arkansas. Super friendly and reminds me of Freddie King a bunch.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 11, 2016)

Rest in Peace David Bowie!  











With Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 13, 2016)

Just me, the dogs and some decent cherry kush in the middle of the night hanging out here at the Loveshack. I miss chatting to you guys, these winter days and nights are long and lonely at times. I love to garden outside so winter is just a big ole buncha depression and waiting for the sun to be warm again! 

Hope this finds you all well and content - and STONED <3


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 15, 2016)

Happy Friday 

Lemon Kush and Bonnie Raitt making my afternoon a beautiful thang.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 21, 2016)

Lovely cherry kush and a good cabernet waiting for a little snow to fall soon.... hope you are all snug, warm and STONED <3


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 26, 2016)

Morning... Cherry Kush in the bowl and this highly under rated old school album blasting the bose early this AM.

Hope you all have a fab day !


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 14, 2016)

Happy Valentine's Day Stoners! Love ya's


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 14, 2016)

Alright, its back to just me posting here and everyone disappeared again for months, so I guess everyone is busy or not hanging out here like they were....

It's almost spring, the weather is warming up, those who know me knows that I will be in my yard and garden and staying busy.

I will check back here occasionally in hopes to see some of you friends and how your lives are going....

Before I go, I have to say this. Replace your hate with love, lose your anger and fighting with your neighbor/fellow man. 

These are disturbing times and I wish love, peace, and equality to one and all....


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 19, 2016)

hey, I like coffee and weed. Music too.

Here is a good one.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey @Larry {the} Gardener welcome!!! 

I base this thread on the atmosphere of a coffee shop in Amsterdam where the weed and music are a fantastic voyage! 

Amsterdam was my fave birthday party I've ever had and hope to return one day  

I AM SO SO SO Crazy about this band right now ....Marcus King is just on constant rotation here lately. Soooooo soulful and talented!

I am sitting here stoned and jamming this right now....enjoy!!!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 26, 2016)

Good Morning Friends! 

Just starting the day off right with some Strawberry Cough and Tedeschi Trucks Band 






We still keep having cold snaps here weather wise so I can't drag any house plants outside yet but it alternates with beautiful 75 degree days. I have spring fever bad and ready to dig in the dirt!!






Going to see Robin Trower soon and I am beyond excited. I tried to see him a while back and he cancelled at the last minute and I was super disappointed. He is the very reason I have this name......"I'm toooooooooooo Rolling Stoned" 






Gotta listen to a little Marcus King Band - they are my latest favorite....






and....a little White Boy Funkiness


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 26, 2016)

How timely. TTB's BFG came around on the USB as I was driving in to work this morning. The kids these days. . . .






Edit: smoking some of my Sidetracked: CP1 this morning.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Easter Sunday Friends! 

What is CP1 Larry? 

This Zac Brown Band with Chris Cornell song is pretty rockin  






and a little Greenleaf to get thru the day....


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 28, 2016)

2rollingstoned said:


> Happy Easter Sunday Friends!
> 
> What is CP1 Larry?


My strain is Northern Lights crossed with Afghani Skunk that I call Sidetracked:. My BIL made the cross in 1988, and the plant my seeds came off of was grown in 1998. I didn't do name names for the plants, just patch name and numbers. CP1 was the tallest plant in the CP patch. I got seeds from 11 of 12 girls last year. This year I'm trying to cross up some of those.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 28, 2016)

Here is a little CP1 bud from a lower limb, taken back in February. {those seeds are all popped and growing} Sadly I have opened my last jar.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 29, 2016)

Getting ready to do some gardening around here - ready to see all the flowers bloom


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 31, 2016)

Bad storms rolling thru here this evening - finally quiet here.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 6, 2016)

Been forever. Miss you. Hope you are well.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 6, 2016)

Wow Pinny glad to see you sweet pea! Hope all is well with you and yours!!!

I have to say Rest in Peace dear Merle Haggard  One of the very last country legends, he will be missed!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 11, 2016)

Good Morning Friends!!!

I am happy to say I heard this song (that I got my name from) performed live finally after all these years and it was magnificent! 






and this....






and so much more.... Oh Robin Trower you do not disappoint!!! 

If ya have the chance to see him on this tour, GO!!!! Bring your ear plugs cause he's LOUD AS HELL! 

It was like listening to the albums it was so perfect!!! 






Of course the only way it could've been better was if the amazing James Dewar was still alive to sing and play bass!

He has a young man on bass now that sings really great and was a very good addition to the band.

There are just some musical heroes in life that when you see them it's so moving you get tears in your eyes....this was that moment when I heard him come out and do "Too Rolling Stoned" as the first song. I know its corny but man I waited since 1975 to see this guy live. I drove over 2 hours to see him a few years back and he was sick and cancelled the show hours before it began. I was so disappointed but did not give up hope of the chance to see him again one day and the wait was worth it. He was perfection!!

His new album is quite good too.... here are a few from it....












Hope you all had a splendid weekend!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 11, 2016)

Strawberry cough in the M4 pen and listening to some good jams this morning. 

Did you know if you put a tiny pinch of salt in the ground coffee while it brews will take away any bitter taste? Just a tiny pinch not a big pinch like if you were adding it to food, can really make a difference! I also add a shake or two of apple pie spice (cinnamon) and it really makes it delish!! 

Feeling a little FUNKY this MORNING!!!



























Get on up and get your groove on!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 11, 2016)

Can't leave out some head banging tunes .....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 11, 2016)

Fuzzy/Psychedelic/Blues/Rock/Americana/Funky Grooves











This is magnificent with Zeppelin's John Paul Jones on mandolin


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 11, 2016)

R&B/Soul/Jazz with some fresh ground coffee and strawberry cough in the vape 
















Has anyone saw the movies about Chet Baker and Miles Davis? I want to see them both!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 21, 2016)

I hope all of you had a beautiful 420!!! I went to a good show and had a few cocktails in the city. Twas a lovely evening!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 21, 2016)

RIP PRINCE!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for all the dance inspiration


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 23, 2016)

Great googly moogly, tried out something called William Wonder and lawdy mercy it has me stoned to the BONE!!! 

Also have some beautiful buds named Blue City Diesel that is extremely pleasant as well. 

It's a great weekend in the sunshine friends! Getting stuff done in the yard and planting things.

Diggin in the dirt makes me so happy! 

Peace and love to all...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 26, 2016)

@GreatwhiteNorth glad to see you man, how are things up your way?

Super stoned and drinking a giant cup of coffee listening to a few tunes this afternoon.

Hope all is well with everyone and you all have a buzz great as mine right about now


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2016)

I wish i was cooked - it's still only 1300 ish here & I'm still working.
Give me a couple of hours & I'll catch up.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 27, 2016)

Dr John & Govt Mule with a big doobie of Willie Wonder. I LOVE THIS STUFF!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 29, 2016)

Michael David Winery white wine, Volcano bag of Willie Wonder, and wishing Willie Nelson a happy 83rd birthday to a true legend!

Happy Friday Friends!!! Get your buzz on with me!!! 

Peace and Love xo


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 29, 2016)

Fuck yea smoke one for Willie. Long live Willie. 
83 years old cuz he quite smokin' cigs in the 80's and kept smoking the herb.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Grojak (May 2, 2016)

Morning... smoking a J of Alaskan Thunderfuck and sipping blueberry tea with honey and cannabutter mixed in

a few Shel Silverstein songs..












....and probably my favorite of his


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 3, 2016)

The miraculous Willie Wonder weed and a giant cup of coffee makes for a nice day so far here!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 4, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 11, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 11, 2016)

For those of you friends who are interested in a good vape pen, I have just purchased "Orion" from The Kind Pen company and I really do dig it. Very easy to use, works similar to my Pax. Very faint odor of anything and very discreet. USB charged. Lifetime warranty.

I like it a lot so far so I give it two thumbs up!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 13, 2016)

Happy Friday Ganja lovers! 

So happy I finally got to finally see Robin Trower recently, I am still jamming his new album

Willie Wonder in the Orion Kind pen and a French press full of fresh ground coffee & wonderful Robin Trower


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 23, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2016)

Holy shit new Robin Trower, fucking amazing


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 31, 2016)

Hey hey @abalonehx - yes the new Robin Trower is pretty great!! I cannot tell you how great it was to see him live recently and he was simply perfection!!!

Hope everyone had a great holiday weekend and you are all stoned as I am right now on Willie Wonder. This may possibly be some of the best weed I've ever smoked!


----------



## dbkick (May 31, 2016)

Fuck Peart , I need to find a new favorite band.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## dbkick (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm seeing these guys.......I think they're guys anyway :\, tomorrow night!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

Eh 2RS, I think youll like this if you dont know about it. New album out today by Rival Sons!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 12, 2016)

Right on @abalonehx I always dig Rival Sons. They seem to do more ballads than they used to and not as much head banging rock but they are always great live, I've went to see them twice.

Train is really kicking much ass on their Zep tribute album, I am digging it.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 20, 2016)

Hey beautiful stoners whats up?

Went to see Toronzo Cannon and The Fabulous Thunderbirds at a blues festival recently and they were both sooooooooooo good! 

Toking some great Afghan Kush and jamming the HIGH WATER album 











And this is one of my faves from back in the day


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 20, 2016)

New Joe Bonamassa






This tribute to Muddy Waters is so FANTASTICAL!!! I recently was lucky to catch the singer of the entire album - John Primer at a blues festival and the man is so talented. If you love Muddy Waters, the 100th tribute is a real gem. 

This track features Derek Trucks


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 20, 2016)

Walter Trout's new live CD is quite great - he is a world class guitar player and a really nice guy in person.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 21, 2016)

Get your wiggle on!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 21, 2016)

Joanne Shaw Taylor is one of the best female guitar players I've ever watched live!!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 23, 2016)

This teenager is fast becoming one of my very favorite musicians, and his band is incredible. Protege' of Warren Haynes and incredibly talented.


----------



## 2 meanwell (Jun 23, 2016)

Wow love this song.long misty days was awesome saw him in 77-78.
 Good to see ya still here.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 24, 2016)

Happy Friday Stoners! Hope you are all buzzed as I am right about now  

GREAT to see ya here @2 meanwell, stop by anytime!


----------



## 2 meanwell (Jun 24, 2016)

You know im gonna bring it..hun


----------



## 2 meanwell (Jun 24, 2016)

My favorite Kid Rock song.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## 2 meanwell (Jun 29, 2016)

2rollingstoned said:


> For those of you friends who are interested in a good vape pen, I have just purchased "Orion" from The Kind Pen company and I really do dig it. Very easy to use, works similar to my Pax. Very faint odor of anything and very discreet. USB charged. Lifetime warranty.
> 
> I like it a lot so far so I give it two thumbs up!


Just A 2 thumbs up...........Bwaaa haha


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey @2 meanwell my favorite pen so far is still the M4 Cloutank by Cloupor. It cuts back on the smell a lot and looks like a regular E Vape pen. 

Trying out some "Bonzo Bud" today!

Happy Friday my friends. Peace love and buds!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 1, 2016)

Hitting a volcano bag full of Bubba Kush and jamming a little "Mother Hips"

Stoned up the road!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 1, 2016)

Everyone enjoy your long holiday weekend and be safe!


----------



## 2 meanwell (Jul 2, 2016)

2rollingstoned said:


> Everyone enjoy your long holiday weekend and be safe!


Be safe


----------



## 2 meanwell (Jul 3, 2016)

2rollingstoned said:


> Hey @2 meanwell my favorite pen so far is still the M4 Cloutank by Cloupor. It cuts back on the smell a lot and looks like a regular E Vape pen.
> 
> Trying out some "Bonzo Bud" today!
> 
> Happy Friday my friends. Peace love and buds!


You know I got a kangertertech 70w sub and very seldom use the damn thing.
pretty much just stopped smoking.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy 4th of July!!! 

Bonzo Bud in the volcano has got me ripped this AM wake and bake!!!

Get your funky on with the Pimps of Joytime! Get on up and get your groove on!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 6, 2016)

Good Morning Stoners!! Happy Hump Day!!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 6, 2016)

Bonzo Bud + Bonamassa = a pleasant morning indeed


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 6, 2016)

Newest Robin Trower


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 7, 2016)

Peace and love brothers and sisters <3


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 8, 2016)

Troubling times these days friends.... love and peace to you all....


----------



## 2 meanwell (Jul 11, 2016)

Like the new Trower .Aint no use to worry.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 12, 2016)

@2 meanwell I agree Trower only gets better with age. I finally saw him a few months ago and literally got choked up and about squalled when he first came out on stage. When he did Too Rolling Stoned I was totally euphoric and my favorite moment of the whole show! 

Afternoon volcano bags of Bonzo Bud and my favorite band on the planet Gov't Mule - keep rocking and toking friends......


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 12, 2016)

Blues Traveller will take you HIGHER!


----------



## 2 meanwell (Jul 12, 2016)

*Dang girl you see alot of music venues.....1st Journey and Van halen
last was Al Green and Commadores 
Best tough 1.. Stones in the cotton bowl in 79-80ish.lol
only because i sit with the HS cheerleaders. Annd they played thru pouring rain.*


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 12, 2016)

I went to see the Stones last summer and OMG they were amazing live! I just couldn't get over how perfect they were! 

We do go to a lot of shows thats all we get into is going to shows and traveling a bit.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 8, 2016)

2rollingstoned said:


>


holy fuck i havent seen you around.. how have you been??


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 11, 2016)

@srh88 sooooooooooo glad to see you little brother!! How is every thang? Missed ya!! You still picking guitar? Catch up with me man!

You guys I have fallen in love with Delta Deep!!! Phil Collen - guitar player from Def Leppard can actually sing his ass off and plays some freaking great rock and blues. Bass player is one of my faves Robert DeLeo from Stone Temple Pilots. They seem to do a lot of zep and Deep Purple covers along with their new album tunes when they perform live. I am truly digging them!!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 11, 2016)

My man Doyle Bramhall II is releasing his first album since 2000 at the end of September. I am so freaking stoked. I ADORE him! I saw him at Eric Clapton's Crossroads in 2010 and at a tiny little blues festival in Northern Kentucky last summer. I cannot wait to hear it!!! I've already preordered it! WOOT!!

Doyle's dad was a long time drummer in the Austin music scene and co wrote many songs with Stevie Ray Vaughan!






When he was with one of my very favorite bands on the planet back in the 90s - Arc Angels with Tommy Shannon & Whipper Layton from Stevie Ray Vaughan's Double Trouble


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 11, 2016)

These cats are heavy - more metal than just rock so you head bangers out there may dig this 

Sons of Texas


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 11, 2016)

Blindside Blues Band


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 12, 2016)

Dorothy


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 12, 2016)

Voodoo Hill with Glenn Hughes


----------



## srh88 (Aug 12, 2016)

2rollingstoned said:


> @srh88 sooooooooooo glad to see you little brother!! How is every thang? Missed ya!! You still picking guitar? Catch up with me man!
> 
> You guys I have fallen in love with Delta Deep!!! Phil Collen - guitar player from Def Leppard can actually sing his ass off and plays some freaking great rock and blues. Bass player is one of my faves Robert DeLeo from Stone Temple Pilots. They seem to do a lot of zep and Deep Purple covers along with their new album tunes when they perform live. I am truly digging them!!!


not much is new.. moved outta florida and yeah i still play a whole lotta guitar lol. started a plumbing business so ive been doing that. but not much else has changed haha.. whats new with you??


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey I remember you lived in a rough area of town back in the day so I am glad to see you escaped from that! I am super proud of you having your own business. Plumbing is a tough job but it pays excellent! 

Not much different going on here, still traveling and going to concerts  Stopped smoking ganja almost two weeks ago so I can start to find a job. Just too boring being home all the time. I'd rather be working. Sounds crazy but after a while you run out of stuff to do to occupy yourself when you don't have to work anymore. 

Really glad to see you drop back in here buddy, and really happy to see you doing well!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 14, 2016)

I LOVE ME SOME PHILIP SAYCE!!! Kenny Aronoff killing it on drums too!!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 19, 2016)

Happy Friday Friends!

In a JJ Grey and Mofro mood today!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh my friends I am so stoked!! I've bought tickets to see two of my favorites coming up soon!!! 

First up is The Marcus King Band - Marcus is affiliated with Warren Haynes (Allman Brothers, Govt Mule) and is on his "Evil Teen Records" label. This kid is powerful as hell!! He sounds like Warren Haynes singing and he plays really PHENOMENAL!!!! He is about 19 or so and just freaking incredible!!! 

Next is Albert Cummings. His early music was played on and produced by Stevie Ray Vaughan's band Double Trouble members Chris Layton & Tommy Shannon. Really strong guitar player and excellent singer. 

Counting the days til I see them!! 

Marcus King:











Albert Cummings:


----------



## EvlMunkee (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 17, 2016)

Starting the day off right with some nice white widow and some good tunes! Hope all of you are doing well!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello again, it's me and white widow again enjoying the morning!

I hope you are as well wherever you may be out there.... 

Diggin' this good ole Sturgill Simpson tune this morning -psychedelic outlaw music.

Cool to drift along to whilst having a nice morning wake & bake...







My man Warren <3 






I listen to this cd every day - this kid just does it for me man.... amazing guitar player - fantastical singer and nice as can be when I met him recently <3


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 23, 2016)

Higher than Cootie Brown and blasting some CHICKEN SHACK!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 24, 2016)

Deliciously Funky


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 8, 2016)

Dear Friends,

Sure miss chatting to some of you...hope all is well!

I've been dealing with kidney stones and surgery. Not fun. Still have a stent in and have to go back to get it removed hopefully Wed. 

Laying around taking it easy just trying to feel better - kidney stones ain't no joke mayne! Recovery is lonely and boring.

I figure this song is appropriate now: Hendrix Stone Free - enjoy!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 13, 2016)

Well it seems its really died off around here lately. Just me posting and chatting to myself.

I am feeling way better after my first and hopefully last bout of kidney stones. NOT FUN DON'T RECOMMEND IT!

Today is the first time I feel good with no pain in quite a few weeks. I am on the mend! Woo hoo

Where is everyone chatting or hanging out these days? I miss conversing with you fellow herb lovers! 

Here's a little Mother Hips to pass the afternoon











and some Doyle Bramhall II - his new album is really different from his previous stuff but its a journey about finding himself after his dad passed away. His guitar tone and awesome soulful voice has always just done it for me man. I am going to see him for the 3rd time soon!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 15, 2016)

Dolly Parton's "Jolene" slowed down to 33 RPM is still great! 






Back Door Slam 






A little mellow with Jack Johnson 






Feeling better from a rough time with kidney stones, hope this finds you all having a great Saturday


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello...is there anybody in there? Just nod if you can hear me...is there anyone home? 

Already time for the fall back time change - I don't dig it but can't do anything about it. Blah.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 9, 2016)

Tahoe Kush and Derek Trucks Band


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 13, 2016)

Thank you for all the beautiful music Leon Russell - you will always be missed.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2016)

@EvlMunkee Glad to see you friend! Missed ya good jams posts! 

My thoughts are with the beautiful Great Smoky Mountains National Park especially Gatlinburg and the surrounding areas destroyed by fire. Such a terrible tragedy in one of the most beautiful places in the USA. 

Going to see Warren Haynes and his tribute to the Band's Last Waltz, soon and really looking forward to it.

Hope you all are doing well, miss talking to some of yall muchly! 

Peace, love and doobies


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 2, 2016)

Happy Friday Stoners!

Toking on some new stuff named after Jagermeister and its really quite ass kicking!

Happy Friday - have a fantastical weekend friends ... peace and love


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 22, 2017)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 21, 2018)

Peace all...


----------



## Gerald9596 (Feb 15, 2018)

want to visit this cafe


----------



## ebgood (May 12, 2018)




----------



## ebgood (May 26, 2018)

GM


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 13, 2018)

Good Morning Friends!
Long time no chat! I hope this finds you all well  

Smoking some grape ape and jamming to some great jams this morning!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 13, 2018)

Let's fire up the volcano and get some grooves going early this morning ....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 13, 2018)

Seeing these guys soon with Govt Mule


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 13, 2018)

Make it rain....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Thanks for the Stitch in time!


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 17, 2018)

2RS...good to see you back.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 18, 2018)

@abalonehx thanks friend! I just saw Duane in Nashville twice recently, the last time was New Years Eve! He and Devon Allman are touring together lately and Duane is playing with his dad too.

Getting ready to go to a meet and greet with Steve Cropper - totally stoked about it too!  

Meanwhile we might as well get stoned.....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 25, 2018)

Bad Ass!!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 24, 2018)

You can skip over 16 mins in when Marcus King begins with "Had To Cry Today" This is one phenomenal show including George Porter Jr from the Meters on bass later on... 





Hope this finds you all doing well friends. Peace & Love


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 24, 2018)

My Boy Marcus King and Derek Trucks killing it


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 13, 2018)

High Friends  

What's happening!


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 13, 2018)

Wow, cool band. Never heard of Dirty Streets. They got some cool Foghat and Zeppelin influence there.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 27, 2018)

Marcus King & Eric Krasno killing it on Had to Cry Today!!!






JD Simo is a guitar icon around Nashville - dude is fantastical live and a must see 











Great great great album if you love old school rock






Hope your day is groovy and going just how you want it to!

xo 2RS


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 27, 2018)

My favorite 2 man band


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 27, 2018)

Happy Birthday Jimi <3


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Me & My friend (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 11, 2018)

MY FRIEND! Great to see you! Good jams too! Hope all is well with you


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 13, 2018)

My idea of heaven would be to burn one with John Prine


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 31, 2019)

Bravissimo!!!!


2rollingstoned said:


>


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## ebgood (Sep 26, 2020)

Og chem and billie. Gm!


----------

